
Ask HN: What's your quarantine side project? - dhr
For those who are still under lockdown, what are you working on &#x2F; building &#x2F; learning?<p>I&#x27;ve been making excessive amounts of bread.
======
dang
All: apologies for the interruption, but don't miss that there are multiple
pages in this thread, with over 2000 posts by now. You have to click through
the More links at the bottom to see them all. Later pages have all kinds of
stuff that is just as interesting. It's kind of incredible.

(We intend to get rid of pagination once the next implementation of Arc is
ready.)

~~~
dang
Replies to this top comment have been quite a job to juggle. My approach has
been to reply and then detach them, so as to minimize distraction at the top
of the thread. Unfortunately, that has led to the same questions being asked
over and over, so I'm going to move all the replies underneath this stub, and
then collapse it. The reason for a stub root comment rather than just
collapsing all the replies is that a list of dozens of collapsed replies would
take up most of the page.

I'm also going to partition them by topic, since there are so many.

~~~
dang
If you want to reply about Arc, do so here.

~~~
lamby
I'm trying to write this in a way that does not come across as sarcastic or
ungracious, but does it strike anyone else as odd that this change blocks on
the next version of the underlying programming language?

~~~
krapp
Given that both the language and the forum are developed in tandem, and are
linked to the degree that they ship together, it wouldn't be surprising that
changes in Arc would be made specifically with the forum in mind.

------
econcon
Converting Plastic Waste into 3d printer filament

[https://medium.com/endless-filament/make-your-filament-at-
ho...](https://medium.com/endless-filament/make-your-filament-at-home-for-
cheap-6c908bb09922)

Hopefully, this will reduce the use of virgin plastic for creating art pieces
in 3d printing community and you might be able to create beautiful and useful
things out of waste plastic while cleaning plastic waste from the environment.

It's a profitable business.

I worked on this in my free time during quarantine.

I want to make the project more accessible so people around the world can
develop local recycling unit. There is lots of work which needs to be done
including making parts more standardized, demonstrating how parts fight
together in a visual way and also have a microcontroller firmware to control
diameter of filament. I don't have much experience with microcontrollers but
I've ideas, so we'll see.

~~~
tren
Some guys in our city are doing this on a larger scale, schools in the area
collect all plastic bottles and in return they get 3d filament:
[https://www.greenbatch.com/](https://www.greenbatch.com/)

~~~
econcon
Wow that's great, I wonder how they modify the PET polymer, as I've been
researching it's not an easy polymer to print with atleast not without the
glycol modification which is usually sold as PETG.

Any idea how they are doing it?

------
dpq
I live in a condo with a concierge service, and I need to order passes for
delivery guys with a phone call. Naturally, this got very boring very quickly,
so I made a Chrome extension which upon a click connects to a Voximplant app
which calls the concierge, receives his voice input, forwards it to
Dialogflow, and uses the intent recognized by DF to play back recorded audio
tracks of my voice asking for a pass, answering questions or thanking the
concierge.

I'm thinking about making the extension intercept the traffic to the website
of my favorite delivery services and automatically place the call so the
button click also won't be required.

~~~
jl2718
This is my view of the AI dystopia. AI for calling concierge, AI for answering
concierge, AI for monitoring the concierge calls, AI for all the pointless
things that humans used to do, but expanded and accelerated massively. Humans
spending their lives training AI to defeat some new attack or spam bot.

~~~
dpq
The "AI" part here is a bug, not a feature. I wouldn't have to do it if I had
an API for sending requests, or a condo-provided app, or at least if the
concierge service used e.g. Telegram officially. Since neither of these is
true, I had to resort to a workaround.

------
michaelleland
I built a half-pipe with my 10-year-old son! We designed it in Sketchup, did a
material takeoff in Excel, and built it with lumber that got delivered to our
house. 4’ high, 8’ wide and 29’ long—-and hours and hours of fun. Teaching
things like trig and how to use a chop saw and the difference between
different grades of plywood to a boy who’s learning-starved since school
closed has been one of the more rewarding things I’ve ever done.

~~~
admiral33
Excellent project. Not as hard as a half pipe, when I was 8 my Dad and I built
a lumber bike rack. Classic memory, its still stationed in front of the garage
having taken quiet a beating. During the summer every night of mine and my
siblings - sometimes drunken - teenage buffoonery for years on end ended with
us riding/crashing into each slot.

------
trango
I created [https://web.trango.io](https://web.trango.io) a LAN based calling
and file sharing service. Essentially, you can share files, make video and
audio calls to those on the same network as you without having to go through
the internet. Your data never leaves your local Wifi. The internet is only
used to discover those on the same network as you. We use webrtc and a
signalling server to make this system work.

We were in the same office and needed a fast, simple way to communicate with
eachother without coming in close contact (covid 19) and wanted to do that
over LAN rather than use tools over the internet NOR use our ancient intercom
system. So now we are using this internally for fast file sharing and good
quality video calls.

Going to be introducing group calls soon and also the ability to integrate
online calling and file sharing.

~~~
buboard
This is a really great idea from the security and privacy point for small
teams and offices. And for sharing stuff in a house! Would this work through a
VPN?

you could also introduce differnt channels, so different groups of ppl can
chat . And you should add text chat through the data channel

~~~
trango
Thank you!

It works over some VPN's but not all. We will look into why and try to
resolve.

Yes, it works very well when we need to call eachother or share files with
eachother in the office. At home, I mainly use it to share large pictures and
videos with my wife as it is very fast.

Yes, different channels and group calling should be added. We could add a chat
function in it aswell.

Even though it is based on your local wifi and the data never leaves your
home/office network, we have still encrypted it by default so we can integrate
online calling and file sharing in a secure manner and dont have to redo the
whole security aspect again!

------
doersino
I've recently written a Python app that selects a random location in an area
defined by a user-supplied shapefile [1], grabs corresponding aerial imagery
from Google Maps, and posts it as a geotagged tweet:

[https://github.com/doersino/aerialbot](https://github.com/doersino/aerialbot)

I've built this tool because satellite imagery can be extremely beautiful [2],
and I was looking for a way of regularly receiving high-resolution satellite
views of arbitrary locations such as the center pivot irrigation farms of the
American heartland [3] in my timeline. Plus, for obvious reasons, it's nice to
see the world without actually having to go outside right now.

Currently, I'm running two Twitter bots based on ærialbot:

* @americasquared, which posts one randomly selected square mile of the United States every 4 hours: [https://twitter.com/americasquared](https://twitter.com/americasquared)

* @placesfromorbit, which analogously posts a 5×5 km square anywhere in the world every 6 hours: [https://twitter.com/placesfromorbit](https://twitter.com/placesfromorbit)

\---

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shapefile](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shapefile)

[2]: [https://earthview.withgoogle.com](https://earthview.withgoogle.com)

[3]:
[http://www.thegreatamericangrid.com/archives/1441](http://www.thegreatamericangrid.com/archives/1441)

~~~
Wookai
Awesome project, I love it! If haven't seen it yet, Google has some hand-
picked highlights of places with stunning aerial pictures:
[https://earthview.withgoogle.com/](https://earthview.withgoogle.com/). Some
high-level info here: [https://www.blog.google/products/earth/most-stunning-
images-...](https://www.blog.google/products/earth/most-stunning-images-from-
google-earth/)

EDIT: I read the readme and of course you mentioned Earth View :). Leaving the
links for other people who might be interested.

~~~
m3at
Earth View indeed has some stunning aerial pictures! Thanks for leaving the
link, I would have missed it otherwise :)

------
hansenzhang
[https://hansenzhang.com/](https://hansenzhang.com/)

I finally put my photos up on my personal website. The only constraint I gave
myself was to build a site that doesn’t need Javascript to load.

In the end I ended up using Next.js as a static site generator that pulls all
the routes from my directory structure, making it possible to add new
photography collections and filters as I go.

Might be overkill for the use case but it was fun to learn. The irony is I had
to write a bunch of JS to produce it.

Still need to optimize the image sizes and I am thinking about adding filters
for b&w/color/format.

~~~
mcny
Pretty cool!

OP, have you tried loading="lazy" ? I don't know if it works with the picture
tag but it is worth trying I think.

Very often, webpages contain many images that contribute to data-usage and how
fast a page can load. Most of those images are off-screen (non-critical),
requiring user interaction (an example being scroll) in order to view them.

Loading attribute The loading attribute on an <img> element (or the loading
attribute on an <iframe>) can be used to instruct the browser to defer loading
of images/iframes that are off-screen until the user scrolls near them.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Performance/Laz...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Performance/Lazy_loading)

For those on mobile and can't right click

<a
href="[https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-nort...](https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-northcarolina-3-color.jpeg">)

<picture>

<source
srcset="[https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-nort...](https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-northcarolina-3-color.webp")
type="image/webp">

<source
srcset="[https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-nort...](https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-northcarolina-3-color.jpeg")
type="image/jpeg">

<img
src="[https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-nort...](https://static.hansenzhang.com/travel/places/2019-07-04-northcarolina-3-color.jpeg")
alt="travel/places/2019-07-04-northcarolina-3-color.jpeg">

</picture>

</a>

I was curious about the picture tag. Here is what Mozilla documentation says
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/pi...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/picture) :

The HTML <picture> element contains zero or more <source> elements and one
<img> element to offer alternative versions of an image for different
display/device scenarios.

The browser will consider each child <source> element and choose the best
match among them. If no matches are found—or the browser doesn't support the
<picture> element—the URL of the <img> element's src attribute is selected.
The selected image is then presented in the space occupied by the <img>
element.

To decide which URL to load, the user agent examines each <source>'s srcset,
media, and type attributes to select a compatible image that best matches the
current layout and capabilities of the display device.

The <img> element serves two purposes:

It describes the size and other attributes of the image and its presentation.

It provides a fallback in case none of the offered <source> elements are able
to provide a usable image.

Common use cases for <picture>:

Art direction. Cropping or modifying images for different media conditions
(for example, loading a simpler version of an image which has too many
details, on smaller displays).

Offering alternative image formats, for cases where certain formats are not
supported.

Saving bandwidth and speeding page load times by loading the most appropriate
image for the viewer's display.

If providing higher-density versions of an image for high-DPI (Retina)
display, use srcset on the <img> element instead. This lets browsers opt for
lower-density versions in data-saving modes, and you don't have to write
explicit media conditions.

~~~
hansenzhang
Good point I hadn't thought of that. Still have to troubleshoot it a bit in
Firefox but it looks like its working in Chrome.

The resolution scaling is a good idea as well. I used the picture tag
initially as a fallback for browsers that don't support webp images. More
importantly I need to actually create scaled images which I have been putting
off...

Thanks for your comments/advice!

~~~
jcaguilar
An article about a trick that maybe could help you with loading images:
[https://css-tricks.com/the-blur-up-technique-for-loading-bac...](https://css-
tricks.com/the-blur-up-technique-for-loading-background-images/)

------
seanwilson
I'm tinkering with a single player word game in HTML5. Feedback welcome. :)

[https://seanwilson.itch.io/wordoid](https://seanwilson.itch.io/wordoid)

I've tried to make it intuitive enough that you don't have to read a page of
instructions first but let me know if I've missed the mark. I'm hoping you can
learn the gameplay mechanics as you play.

I'm not using any web frameworks for this which was actually fun to do. It
gave me a chance to improve my understanding of CSS animations + reflows, and
catch up with changes to JavaScript.

~~~
CoreFailure
Just played with it for a few minutes, I liked it! The only bit that
occasionally tripped me up was going diagonally in my word construction, but I
got the hang of it after a few rounds.

One thing that may make this easier is beveling the edges of the tiles
slightly so you don't accidentally select letters on either side of the
diagonal unintentionally.

~~~
seanwilson
Great, thanks for the feedback!

> One thing that may make this easier is beveling the edges of the tiles
> slightly so you don't accidentally select letters on either side of the
> diagonal unintentionally.

Thanks, I'll have a play with that. If you use your web devtools to inspect
the HTML, you should see over each letter tile, there's actually an invisible
tile on top of each one at a 45 degree angle that's being used as the real
touch/mouse target for selecting letters (as accidental selection is awful if
you use the actual tile as the target). Maybe there's a more reliable way but
playing with the target shapes and sizes will probably help.

------
samcrawford
I have two:

1) Trail Router ([https://trailrouter.com](https://trailrouter.com)) - This is
a running route planner that favours greenery and nature in the routes it
generates. It can generate point-to-point or round-trip routes that meet a
specified distance. I developed this because I am (or was...) a frequent
traveller for work, and want to run in nice areas rather than by horrible busy
roads when I'm visiting somewhere new. Naturally, the utility of this tool is
limited at the moment for people stuck in lockdown!

2) Fresh Brews
([https://twitter.com/FreshBrews_UK](https://twitter.com/FreshBrews_UK)) -
I've been touring the UK's finest craft beer breweries from my own home in
recent weeks. New beer releases sell out very quickly and I was frequently
missing out. Fresh Brews is a simple bot that monitors the online shops of my
favourite breweries and posts when a new beer is released to the shop, or an
item comes back into stock.

~~~
gryzzly
Super nice work on trailrouter. The several routes it produced for me in
Berlin look quite nice, being familiar with the surroundings.

Would be cool to see how you built it, if you put it on github.

I’m curios about building a similar thing for cycling – crazily neither Komoot
nor Google Maps let you filter by type of road, and I’d like to select _only_
bicycle paths and roads where cars can‘t go. Even if it means cycling much
longer, I’d simply like to avoid cars and in Berlin it’s possible 90% of the
time.

~~~
samcrawford
I wrote a long reply to someone on the Graphhopper forum who was trying to do
similar to you. This may be helpful: [https://discuss.graphhopper.com/t/can-
someone-make-a-video-t...](https://discuss.graphhopper.com/t/can-someone-make-
a-video-tutorial-of-how-to-create-customize-a-routing-profile-or-walk-through-
the-process-in-much-greater-written-detail/5189)

I'll probably write a blog post on how it's built though - there's quite a lot
going on under the hood!

Supporting cycling is a possibility for the future. I don't think you'd want
to absolutely exclude non-cycleways (as it might make many routes impossible),
but you could certainly weight very heavily against them and show on the map
which parts of the route were dedicated to cyclists vs which were not.

~~~
jskopek
Congratulations on creating trailrouter! This is one of the most unique and
useful side projects I’ve seen in quite a while. I had a lot of fun looking at
the various suggestions it offered for my neighbourhood, and I could see how
this could help people enjoy their neighborhood a lot more.

If you have the time, I’d also love to read a blog post (or even series)
explaining how you built this. Your answer on the Graphhopper forum was very
clear and makes me think that a more detailed version could be super useful
for a lot of people.

Nice work!

~~~
samcrawford
Thanks very much for the kind words! I wasn't sure if others would find the
technical details of this topic interesting (it's my first foray into GIS
work), but it sounds like they would, so consider a blog post in the works.

------
dennisy
Me and my friend have just started something we are calling PomPals, which is
pomodoro timer which basically syncs with your friends, so you can hang out
during your breaks together.

It is an electron (toolbar) app, which uses WebRTC, so should be fully P2P.

It is too early to use or show, but I did not want to miss out on this thread!

[https://github.com/pompals/pompals](https://github.com/pompals/pompals)

~~~
yeswecatan
I don't know much about WebRTC or electron, so forgive me if this question
makes no sense: if it's a simple toolbar app (such as a Chrome extension) why
is electron needed?

~~~
dennisy
Hi! When I say toolbar, I mean in the native toolbar (runs outside the
browser) - we decided with this approach due to the fact you may not always be
in a browser (coding for example).

------
logicalshift
Well, my main side project is the same as it's been for the last couple of
years, an animation/vector editing tool written in Rust:
[https://github.com/logicalshift/flowbetween](https://github.com/logicalshift/flowbetween)

It's sort of starting to make the transition between a pile of ideas and an
actually useful tool at the moment. The whole idea is to be a vector editing
application that works more like a bitmap tool when it comes to painting, so
there's a flood-fill tool and a way to build up paths just by drawing on the
canvas rather than having to manually mess around with control points.

The way I built the UI is unique too I think. Choices for UI librarys for Rust
were quite limited when I started so I built it to be easy to move to
different libraries. I don't think there's any other UI library in existence
that is as seamless for switching between platforms (or which can turn from a
native app to a web app with a compiler flag without resorting to something
like Electron)

~~~
chrismorgan
I suspect that [https://github.com/hecrj/iced](https://github.com/hecrj/iced)
would now be another UI library that’s as seamless for switching between
platforms. Flutter might qualify too (or might not).

~~~
logicalshift
I’ve been keeping an eye on the various UI libraries when they come up: right
now it seems to take me around a month to add a new one so I’m waiting for one
to get traction.

Something else that’s a problem is that as a drawing app, FlowBetween wants to
be able to get access to data from a digitizer: pen pressure and tilt in
particular. A lot of UI libraries don’t think to pass that through from the
operating system, or have an awkward API (browser support is also very spotty
for this)

~~~
chrismorgan
Yeah, lack of support for different input media has been a real pain point for
me—most of the developers of these things have mice only, and don’t stop to
bother about touch or pen input. I use a Surface Book which has mouse, touch
and pen, and I like to _use_ all three forms at various times.

If you’re trying to do touch and pen on non-web platforms, things tend to be
very messy if you want to handle all three types of pointers optimally.

But browser support spotty? I find the pointers events API a _marvellous_
abstraction over platform differences, doing the right thing automatically for
>99% of cases, and making the remaining cases possible. The only thing I feel
it actually _lacks_ is standardised gesture support for touch. I wrote a
simple pressure-capable drawing app a couple of years back in the very early
days of pressure-sensitivity (back when Edge was the only browser on Windows
that supported it, so I targeted Edge only until other browsers got it), and I
found it a refreshingly straightforward system to work with. And since then,
everyone implements things like tilt and pressure.

So I’m curious to hear what you’re quibbling over, as someone that’s been
using this stuff in anger more recently than I.

~~~
logicalshift
I suspect some of my experience is now out of date, as it's now spread out
over quite some time. The most recent issue I had to deal with was Chrome:
when drawing the canvas at high-res it was being a bit slow at blitting some
bitmaps and so was running at 30fps. Something is tied to the framerate with
the pointer events implementation and so the events also lagged behind, which
made drawing on the canvas quite difficult as the display was 250-500ms behind
the user. Eventually 'fixed' by turning the resolution down, but it was a real
pain finding what part of the application had got behind (FlowBetween being
designed not to lag but to catch up when the display can't keep up). That's
quite a subtle one and the pointer events lagging is easily mistaken for the
frame rate lagging.

Other browsers don't do this, but they've had a few other issues: what I
remember in particular - some only support pressure information using the
touch API, and some seemed to support pressure information on different APIs
on different platforms, so both pointer events and touch events were needed.

All of these are maturity issues rather than real problems with the API,
though and I haven't re-checked some of the older issues recently - that
Chrome issue was still happening back in January so might still be around, but
the others I last encountered over a year ago so may have been fixed by now.

~~~
chrismorgan
If you haven’t been using it, make sure to use PointerEvent.getCoalescedEvents
where available, which unlinks the events from the display frame rate.
Anything using pointer events for drawing should use it. (But remember that
events can come in at any speed, e.g. a 240fps pen should coalesce four events
per 60fps frame—so make sure you can cope with lots of events.)

I _believe_ that the pointer events API is in current browsers now uniformly
superior in functionality to the touch events API which it obsoletes.

------
taphangum
I've spent a decent amount of time learning over the time that this quarantine
has been going on.

A major issue that I've seen is that of most beginner-focused educational
content not being fast enough to learn with for the more experienced
developer. This along with the fact that time is often a big issue for us.
I've had numerous times where I had to learn a new framework within a 1-2 week
time span in order to plug some work gap or speed up a project, and found no
legitimate resources that could allow an intermediate developer like me to
learn faster.

This is why I am currently creating content targeted specifically at
intermediate to advanced developers and teaching new languages and frameworks
(using the 'constructivist' method) in a way that makes the process of
learning them much more efficient. In short, faster.

It's a little rough around the edges but you can check out the blog where I
share my current tutorials here:
[https://fromtoschool.com](https://fromtoschool.com).

To gain a better understanding of why the method of teaching that I've
described is more efficient than others for the intermediate developer, check
out this post: [https://fromtoschool.com/why-most-programming-tutorials-
are-...](https://fromtoschool.com/why-most-programming-tutorials-are-so-hard-
to-understand-and-a-solution-to-this-problem/).

~~~
schedutron
I really need saviors like you! Learning a new programming language /
framework is often too redundant initially.

~~~
taphangum
Thank you! What is it that you're currently learning or trying to learn at
this moment?

------
rodp
[https://debubble.me](https://debubble.me)

Frustrated by filter bubbles and the general state of online debate,
especially on Twitter, I made Debubble.

It’s a publishing tool that will let you challenge another Twitter user to a
debate. If they accept, the two of you will be able to engage in a public but
distraction-free conversation. Debubble will make sure you wait for your turn
before you can deliver your arguments. It will also limit each response to
1500 characters (roughly one page) and the entire debate to 12 turns. Instead
of cheering for their side like sports fans, registered readers will be able
to signal the value they got from your conversation by starring the whole
debate.

I haven’t properly tried to launch it yet, as my day job and kids are keeping
me very busy at the moment.

~~~
jmiskovic
I really like your 'starring whole debate' mechanism, that seems like huge
innovation.

The trend is to just reuse the standard up/down voting comments without
realizing implications. Yes, if you do this and sort comments by votes you
will on average get higher quality user-curated content. OTOH small piece of
UI is using reward system to condition users to seek attention, and it sets
the tone for whole discussion.

There are no easy solutions here. Everyone wants their opinion to be heard
(even if somebody already expressed same thing). That will sometimes mean
aligning your opinion to masses so that your content gets proper visibility,
which leads to echo chambers and bubbles. Your take forces users to bring
attention to all of debate and not just to one side's arguments. Clever.

~~~
rodp
Thank you for the positive feedback. That's pretty much where I'm coming from:
"likes" have created an unhealthy dynamic in online conversations and I was
wondering if there could be a hack around that.

~~~
critiqjo
I find the idea very interesting. But what if people leaning on one side of
the argument stars a debate because the outcome ended up favoring their side?

------
elihu
I've been working on converting a Mazda RX-8 to electric. At the moment, that
mostly amounts to making battery boxes to go in the various empty spaces by
tig welding aluminum (which I had no experience with prior to this project).

The general plan is to use about 400 pounds of lithium iron phosphate cells,
spread between the spaces under the right and left rear passenger seats where
the gas tank used to be and the engine compartment (mostly approximately where
the radiator was). I'm using a Netgain Hyper9 AC motor (144 volt version). I
haven't decided what I'll do for charging and battery management. I plan to
order an adapter from CanEV to interface to the transmission so I'll be able
to keep the stickshift.

~~~
ryandvm
Whoa! That sounds like an incredibly fun project. I am not questioning your
plan, as you are almost certainly more knowledgable than myself, but is there
any technical reason to actually keep the manual transmission? I thought one
of the biggest advantages of electric drive vehicles was a relatively linear
power/torque curve.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
Most EV conversions end up keeping the manual gear box because it's simply
easier to build an adapter plate for the motor transmission interface than it
is to build out a whole new gearbox replacement.

From what I've seen it's fine, you can choose which gear to shift to and leave
it there. Cold start from 5th gear. Can even be fun to play with the gear
ratios, apparently. But it is another point of failure.

One of the things holding me off from attempting an EV conversion on my old
Saab 900 sitting in my shop is that the gear box in it is notoriously brittle
and would break even with the torque from the (turbo) gas engine that it
shipped with.

~~~
betimsl
The real problem with that is weight. Because SAAB is -- well -- SAAB. Great
company, great car btw.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
Thanks, flat nose 84 SPG. But brake lines corroded out, so I need to run new
brake lines. Which is a project I've been putting off for almost 3 years now
:-)

------
qrv3w
This is extremely niche but I'm working on a chord arpeggiator for the Korg
NTS-1. [1] It's a programmable synth which has been a lot of fun to explore
the theory behind designing effects and oscillators and put theory into
practical use!

[https://github.com/schollz/carp](https://github.com/schollz/carp)

~~~
KAMSPioneer
Just wanted to tell you I love croc! Brilliant idea, much easier than trying
to talk nontechnical folks through installing Python on Windows to use Magic
Wormhole.

~~~
anderspitman
Shameful plug: If you don't need all the features of croc and just want to
transfer files without installing anything, you should check out
[https://patchbay.pub](https://patchbay.pub)

------
o0void0o
I was so angry at MS for taking away WunderList that I started to write a
clone that looks 1:1 the same instead of using TODO. This time around the tech
stack is React js as the UI with Springboot and MongoDB in the backend. Making
great progress can do lists/task crud but lacking sync etc..

When you are accustomed to how things work and then forced to change its not
fun. Current covid19 circumstances brought enough unwanted changes. This
project started out as a fuck you to MS but it really turned into a fun
project to keep my productively on track and also keep my mind busy.

The only shame is that I can't really "release" this cause it really looks
like the original and the copyright vultures will waste no time coming for me.
My best bet would be to change the UI design. BUT that would void the original
purpose of the project.

~~~
vlucas
Long time user of Wunderlist here. I just migrated to Microsoft To Do, and am
happy with it. All the features I cared about are still there, and it is more
or less the same app. The "To-Do" space is awfully crowded...

~~~
copperx
To Do is wonderful. This is the first To Do app that I've used that gets
almost everything right.

------
dmpayton
I run a hackerspace in Fresno, CA called Root Access. My side project is that
we're making PPE and other things to help with various efforts -- face masks,
face shields, scrub caps, ear savers, no-contact accessories, etc.

[https://rootaccess.org/covid-19/](https://rootaccess.org/covid-19/)

We're working with other local maker-y spaces on these efforts; we've picked
up a few Ender 3's to help with the 3D printing and we have a small team of
volunteers helping with sewing. So far we've distributed over 1,500 face masks
to folks and healthcare workers in Fresno, San Diego, Idaho, and soon to a
school in Uganda.

This is all on top of trying to keep our community engaged and hosting meetups
and happy hours on Zoom. Also on top of my day job. I've never been so busy in
my life, and I'm looking forward to a time when we can safely re-open and get
back to building the community face-to-face.

~~~
ndkfkdkd
Awesome, I’m also volunteering in the PPE space. Check us out:

findthemasks.com

findthemakers.com

------
otsaloma
I've been working on a data frame implementation for Python. I think API-wise
we can do a lot better than Pandas. Especially after having seen and almost
daily used dplyr with R, when having to use something else, I miss that
convenience of a clear and consistent API and the chaining of operations. I
don't know yet if this project makes sense in terms of speed and corner case
handling. I haven't done any real-world work with it yet, but at least it's
been a good learning project.

[https://github.com/otsaloma/dataiter](https://github.com/otsaloma/dataiter)

[https://github.com/otsaloma/dataiter/blob/master/dataiter/da...](https://github.com/otsaloma/dataiter/blob/master/dataiter/data_frame.py)

~~~
smeeth
As someone who uses pandas daily and detests it violently, godspeed.

~~~
oli5679
One interesting usecase for a Pandas replacement is AWS lambda functions. If
you have a skinnier package that can get 80% of the data-processing niceness
whilst using up a smaller % the Lambda function's size limit this could come
in very handy for many people.

Also agree that the dplyr syntax is cleaner.

------
secretsinger
In South Africa, we have pretty harsh lockdown laws, including only being able
to exercise within 5km of your house and only between 6am and 9am.

I'm a keen mountain biker, so I've put my energy and frustration into
developing new mountain bike trails in the hills around my house. Been meaning
to do this for a long time, but there are such good trails a few miles further
away, so the incentive has not been very strong until now.

I'm building for about 1 hour per day on average, and I manage to get between
10 and 100m of trail built in that hour, so by the time the lock-down ends I'm
aiming to have a contiguous piece of singletrack that's a mile long.

Also, I've been helping on a local project to develop an open-source
ventilator
([https://www.backabuddy.co.za/champion/project/rescuevent](https://www.backabuddy.co.za/champion/project/rescuevent))

And I'm working on a peer-to-peer donation platform (which is not really ready
to show to anyone yet)

~~~
kingbirdy
Creating a new trail sounds interesting - I had to do similar as part of a
service project when I was a kid, but I imagine it's much more fulfilling when
it's for your personal use. How are you able to create the trail, is it free
use public land, or more of a guerrilla repurposing of untended private land?

~~~
secretsinger
The land is in limbo: it's abandoned pine plantations currently being used by
joggers, dogwalkers and (to a lesser degree) cyclists.

I can highly recommend trail building (both walking and cycling trails) as a
combination of physical, aesthetic and intellectual challenges (figuring out
how to use the terrain to be both fun and interesting/possible to ride and
then moving tons of earth and vegetation to make it happen).

~~~
mikorym
Paradyskloof?

------
jedimastert
Not a side project, per se, but I've finally picked up the guitar again.

I've been a musician for going on 20 years, mainly piano but I like to collect
the ability to noodle on instruments. When I was around 13 I broke my left
forearm and it healed in a way that limits the rotation of my wrist quite a
bit. This makes playing guitar rather difficult and at the time I started to
consider branching out from piano there were a bunch of factors that made me
give up on being able to play guitar. I was gigging as a piano player for
10-12 hours a week, while also going to school for piano and CS I started to
develop tendonitis and trying to play guitar made it a lot worse, so I quit.
I'm now in a place where I can take care of my arm (and I have actual
healthcare) so I started back up again.

I guess HN is cool with self-promotion, so here's a jam I made with a looper
pedal after about 2 weeks. I call it "More Theory Than Experience"

[https://youtu.be/_beFK_j-Dk8](https://youtu.be/_beFK_j-Dk8)

~~~
ifemide06
How did you learn? :) Any resources you can recommend? I used to learn but
dropped it as couldnt find good resource to learn on my own

~~~
jedimastert
I took a rather circuitous route of playing and learning piano for 15 or so
years (I'm 25 btw, I just started early) and being a massive theory nerd. I
also taught myself piano until I got to college, which I think gave me unique
perspective but I also know took waaay longer than it I'd just taken lessons.
At the same time, I really enjoyed learning as a passion instead of a
commitment. There were times I walked away but I always came back. That's just
me though; if you learn better with the mild pressure of a teacher's tutting
that's absolutely valid.

I've currently teaching myself as I just love exploring. I've watched some
youtube videos about scales and I follow a few guitarists on youtube (samurai
guitarist[0] comes to mind and Paul Davids[1] has probably been my biggest
influence in my ability to play). Other than that, it's all been throwing all
of my experience at it and seeing what sticks and what doesn't. Definitely
record yourself once and a while to see what's working, and listen to a lot,
both passively and actively, and try to spot what you like and really analyze
it.

speaking of which, I've found music theory to be completely indispensable in
my ability to self-study. Being able to take what I heard and internalize it,
and being able to take what's in my head into my hands is absolutely
essential.

~~~
ifemide06
That's awesome!

You sorta motivated me to pick up guitar again... the sound of it makes me
excited so gonna cont. with a course I bought on Udemy and see how far that
takes me.

I'd also checkout Samurai guitarist and Paul Davids.

------
aryamansharda
I'm primarily an iOS developer and wanted to start learning web development so
I built two really simple sites:

[http://pointillism.digitalbunker.dev/](http://pointillism.digitalbunker.dev/):
I've always been into generative art, so I built this site that takes a source
image and recreates it in a Pointillism style

[http://gitrandom.digitalbunker.dev/](http://gitrandom.digitalbunker.dev/) :
Generally when I'm struggling to come up with project ideas, I'll just browse
GitHub. This site lets you explore random GitHub projects by language and
topic.

I built the sites using Vapor, so I could continue to use Swift and just learn
one new thing at a time.

I'm probably going to pick up some iOS app too to leverage the new hobbies
people are discovering being at home (i.e. bread making).

------
potatofarmer45
I found a free espresso machine on craigslist (Gaggia Classic). It was old,
rusty and "wasn't working". Spent time researching the model, took it apart
and de-rusted and cleaned every part. Now it makes delicious coffee. Totally
worth it

~~~
eps
Next logical step is to put NetBSD on it :)

------
rozgo
[https://twitter.com/rozgo/status/1255961525187235842](https://twitter.com/rozgo/status/1255961525187235842)

Real-time avatars with our deep computer vision pipeline; developed with
GStreamer, Rust and LibTorch. This CV pipeline is usually used for training
robots inside simulations and generating synthetic datasets. But given the
circumstances, thought it would be fun to explore other use cases.

~~~
bsenftner
Cool work. I went bankrupt trying to turn similar tech into an advertising
platform 15 years ago. Long before the term 'deep fakes' I had a fully
functional photo to 3D avatar reconstruction pipeline and VFX production
pipeline for realistic actor replacement in media. I went as far as acquiring
global patents. But I was too early - no one believed what I was doing was
possible in '08 (when I was pitching my working system to VCs). By '13 I was
exhausted, broke and dismayed at the short sighted and entitled attitudes I'd
encountered. I gave up and now work in facial recognition.

------
tziki
I've been writing a modern Zettelkasten-based note taking implementation.
Planning to open source and release the initial version in a couple of weeks,
the MVP is coming along nicely.

I was looking for a Zettelkasten note taking app which would 1. work on laptop
and phone 2. wouldn't have any vendor lock-in and 3. wouldn't go away if a
single company folded - couldn't find one, so I started writing one. I'm
writing it as a PWA to make it available ~everywhere and planning to use
dropbox/google drive/whichever as the backend so users will have full control
over their notes.

I'm amazed how much you can accomplish with modern web tech stack. I can
literally bypass any need for a server by having the user connect to their
cloud! I can just create a PWA and publish it as an app! On the downside I've
learned that some features are hard to implement with above requirements using
PWAs though. For example, only Chrome supports some level of filesystem
access, so storing notes locally would mean discriminating by browser, which I
don't feel great about.

~~~
taliesinb
I have wanted to do _exactly_ this for a long time. E.g. Bear is great but I
want to make all kinds of modifications to it but I can't.

How do I follow along?

~~~
tziki
Turns out HN doesn't have a private messaging... and I don't know why I
assumed it would.

I created a placeholder repo for anyone interested to watch:
[https://github.com/tsiki/connectednotes](https://github.com/tsiki/connectednotes)

~~~
taliesinb
Thanks!

------
nick-garfield
My friend and I got really frustrated by the available third-party
authentication platforms like Auth0, so we began building our own instead.

[https://feather.id](https://feather.id)

It's a RESTful server-side API for adding user authentication and
authorization flows to your apps.

We've been taking a lot of inspiration from Stripe and mostly just wanted to
use an auth service with docs like Stripe :)

(Please note this is still pre-pre-pre beta. The docs are incomplete and we
have yet to even integrate it with our own apps, so please don't try to build
an app with it yet!)

~~~
tylerrobinson
I applaud this and wish you luck. I'm a big cheerleader of Auth0 and have used
them in the enterprise setting and in side projects. They do a lot of things
right and have such promise for becoming the "why would you choose anything
else" solution. They have all the mindshare of JWTs by owning jwt.io. But I
must say that the documentation is truly awful, and I think that leaves them
vulnerable for a competitor.

The core API docs are good, like the Management API Tester page. But the
walkthroughs and general documents are full of broken links, inconsistent use
of language, and varying levels of precision in how things are explained. You
end up Googling for answers, finding community responses, and having to piece
things together.

The way things are called APIs versus Applications is confusing no matter how
you put it. Then they are sort of ambivalent in places. For example, look at
the SPA guides. Sure, it'll walk you through the Implicit Flow for SPAs, but
elsewhere they second guess themselves and say you shouldn't use Implicit Flow
for SPAs. Instead, they say create a "Normal Web App". But good luck finding
that specific article again just because you came across it once!

If anyone in Product or Biz Dev at Auth0 is reading this, I would urge you to
make a case for "even easier mode" that abstracts a bit more and comes with
better documentation. I found myself doing so much token management and head
scratching about ID versus access tokens that I felt like I need to be a
technical expert on the standards just to follow the directions and feel like
my app is secure.

Auth0 has potential to actually solve identity in an easy way, but they are
not meeting that promise right now, and that is your opportunity.

~~~
nick-garfield
Thanks for this comment!

We had the same exact experience. Couldn't have explained the state of the
docs any better!

------
adamcharnock
I'm working on starting a Wireless ISP in rural Portugal:

[https://gardunha.net](https://gardunha.net)

It's a nice mix of both online and offline work. Also, the community around
here is mostly made up of various combinations of farmers, hippies, retirees,
and permaculture folks. Everyone wants a decent internet connection, but no
one really has the skills to do much about it. I've lived here a year now, so
thought I'd give it a go.

It's a windy road. Actually, it all started out because I wanted to get fast
internet for myself on my farm. Then I thought, "Hey, why not start a
business?" Feature creep at its best.

~~~
sadok
This is amazing, I've been thinking of doing the same for my area. I've always
wondered about the ping tho. Right now I have 4ms with my current provider
which uses a wired connection. Whats the usual ping using radio? (from a
client perspective)

~~~
adamcharnock
The radio will generally add 2-3ms latency I believe. Plus any routing latency
at the customer's router, and any latency in your own infrastructure. If one
is comparing to satellite or LTE, then this is basically amazing. If you're
comparing to existing copper/fibre connection then it will have some effect.

I'm saying this having not actually deployed the hardware yet, just based on
research.

------
miguelbemartin
[https://remottecoffee.com](https://remottecoffee.com) a tool to make easier
how we keep connections online. Several weekends of confinement have helped
one friend and me to shape and implement one of those projects we had in our
personal backlog.

Because of the distance we are from each other, our friendship has relied
heavily on phone calls and video calls. Some time ago, we started calling
them, "remote coffees", "\- Hey man, when are we having our next remote
coffee?"

We met at the University, we spent about two years working for the same
company and we have kept in touch during these years thanks to our "remotte
coffees" and also due to the many concerns about technology and productivity
we have in common. "This conversation should have been recorded!". We are sure
this same thought came to you after some either formal or informal
conversation you had. The challenge was simply to place a product live with as
much free time as this quarantine allows, and here it is. We are not launching
a super business, nor did we intend to, we both are fully dedicated to
something else. We just wanted to launch this MPV and share it with friends
and contacts.

We do have a lot more functionalities and ideas to put on it but, if you want
to try it, those ideas will be much better by taking into account your honest
feedback.

~~~
homakov
A truly valid problem. Myself i don’t like online communications with friends.
It only makes me feel worse. it feels so incomplete and awkward. In person our
convo is flowing much better

~~~
miguelbemartin
Not always you have the chance to keep communications on site. I am from Spain
and I've moved to Germany a few years ago. I am working in an international
company where there are people from everywhere around the world. I love to
keep connected with all of them and a remote coffee sometimes is a good idea.

------
vivekv
Took over all of cooking at home - all meals so as to give the spouse a break.
Lesson learnt, cooking once in a while is fun but cooking every meal every day
(in lock down from march 22nd) is really really hard since it requires meal
planning and execution every day from the moment you wake up.

Decided to open source some of the personal projects of mine.
[https://github.com/vivekhub/password-
generator](https://github.com/vivekhub/password-generator) and
[https://github.com/vivekhub/simplenote-
backup](https://github.com/vivekhub/simplenote-backup). Nothing fancy but
something I have been meaning to do and started doing it. Started learning K8S
as well so that is a positive. Decided to setup a personal website
[https://www.vivekv.info](https://www.vivekv.info) as well and had to learn
hugo to do that. So on the whole feeling good. Sorry about all the links and
plugs but hey I am genuinely proud of what I have done :-)

~~~
cipherzero
Dude good for you! I’m jealous, it sounds like you’re using this time very
productively and have learned a lot from it!

------
taf2
Solar battery powered defense system. I’m confident the zombies are coming for
us and so I am preparing with a security system built on raspberry pi, esp32 &
loads of gear from adafruit/amazon delivery. The final system should have
perimeter sensors (pir and break light sensors) that active pan tilt tracking
cameras and deploy a tracking drone (weather permitted) with laser pointer and
scary sounding robocop ed209 voice...

So far I have a camera working that can sleep when no motion and wake back up
if low battery after enough charge.

~~~
jyrkesh
Very interested in learning more from your project. Have you published any
code or blogs describing any of your plans?

------
nkristoffersen
I'm building a treasure hunt web app (for mobile). An app for exploring the
city. Had to learn a lot about geo APIs. But may have a potential business
model now for larger city-wide events. Have a redesign mocked up now. Started
writing the week before Easter and finished the week after.

\- Web geo APIs to guide you to the next "treasure".

\- Webcam API to capture matching photo.

\- "AI" for matching photos and answers to questions in the backend.

\- the "AI" doesn't work well, planning to add a python Lambda with a better
SSIM algo.

The hardest part so far has been permissions in iOS. If the user blocked geo
permissions for Safari it is kind of a pain to enable again for a normal user.
I haven't had a chance to test in Android yet but I presume that will present
other challenges regarding permissions.

[https://app.huntsi.com](https://app.huntsi.com)

~~~
darkwater
This looks more playful but I guess you are aware of GeoCaching
([https://www.geocaching.com/play](https://www.geocaching.com/play))

------
stev3
Since I can't play basketball with people, I built an app that helps me play
basketball with myself. It uses object detection to identify me shooting and
the ball going in or not and then creates a heatmap in real-time. Sort of like
fitbit for basketball. I had to do some labelling myself, but it didn't take
too long and it's working! I try to beat my shooting percentage from the day
before. I put it on the Apple App Store to start and I'll build an android
version next.

You can see a live demo here:
[https://www.myshotcount.com/](https://www.myshotcount.com/)

~~~
dylanblanchard
This is so cool! It's been a while since I'd looked at Homecourt[0], but it
looks like they've expanded quite beyond the shot tracking. Cool that you're
competing against Steve Nash hah

This is super neat though, looking forward to following along. Would love to
sign up for a newsletter if yas had one.

[0] [https://www.homecourt.ai](https://www.homecourt.ai)

~~~
stev3
Thanks, man. I built it, showed some friends, and then learned there was a
competitor, but that's cool. The world needs more than one and for some reason
they don't offer anything to the billions of android users.

Based on my conversations with users, shot tracking is most used feature by
far. There are a bunch of other services that help with dribbling [0] and
drills [1].

[0] [https://dribbleup.com/](https://dribbleup.com/) [1]
[https://www.94feetofgame.com/app](https://www.94feetofgame.com/app) <\- also
a Steve Nash project

------
Infinitesimus
I've been trying to get into deep learning and natural language procession.
The cold start problem is real and there is lots of material out there with
varying quality.

End goal: I'm based in the US now but come from a small ethnic group in Ghana
(Konkomba) and recently came to the sand realization that our language will
die over time. I want to build enough tools for translating to and from
English and in the process perhaps learn things about language that fit with
the models of the most popular languages today.

Unrelated, going to finally setup a personal website to host pictures and 99%
chance it'll be WordPress-based.

~~~
navanchauhan
So, I just created this account to reply to you. You definitely need to check
out this project called Wikitongues (
[https://wikitongues.org](https://wikitongues.org) ).

You can single handedly save your language from going extinct

~~~
Infinitesimus
Thank you!!

------
scotth
I'm unexpectedly renting a house in Toronto. It ticks all the boxes, but is a
bit of a junker.

Well, one of it's bedrooms was wallpapered and ancient looking. Very ugly. I
decided to take care of it.

The wallpaper, and the three papers that came before it, are now stripped. The
wall is in rough shape post-strip, and I'm repairing it. This room is on its
way to perfection.

I've never done this before, and had no idea how much fun it is. There is no
mistake that can't be fixed, and the instruction on YouTube is amazing. I'm
having to reel myself in a bit, because I keep on noticing other things I'd
like to fix myself. :)

It's sort of like the experience I had when I first started writing software.
The power! My creativity is kicking in hard.

~~~
krallja
yes!!

diy stackexchange and reddit are fun places to hang out, to learn the wizardry
others are using.

------
Pietbull
Built a platform for people to play social games with friends and family over
Skype/Zoom.

[https://ziago.co](https://ziago.co)

So far 8 games, adding more weekly. Games follow the same code patterns, so
about a week to add one.

Everything runs on Firebase, needed something to launch quickly with real-time
capabilities. Vue on front-end.

Would love some feedback.

~~~
speps
Add more family friendly ones. A simple way to do a pub quiz type of game
would be awesome! We do one but showing the questions on screen would be
great.

~~~
Pietbull
Absolutely, quiz type games will be great on this. Yes working hard on more
non-drinking games. Tx.

------
cookiengineer
My side project kind of escalated quickly into a main project. I've been
working on my own browser for the last couple months, and decided that I can
improve a lot when it comes to using the web for automating and acquiring
knowledge (i.e. the semantic aspect of it).

Currently on the verge of founding a (possibly viable) startup with it, but
the browser itself is totally alpha for now.

Been working on parsers and protocols for a while now, and had to switch to
TDD to keep my sanity together. Needed to write my own test runner that can
simulate network behaviours (2G slow fragmentation is real) and peer to peer
scenarios. Most servers out there don't comply with specifications, so making
my own client- or peer-side implementations work was a hard task.

Currently writing my own SGML parser and optimizer, so that the browser
receives only "linted and upgraded" html that is free of malicious parts,
whilst embracing the idea of disallowing everything that could be potentially
misused, including CDNs that do cache busting all the time.

The idea behind the browser concept is that trust is not established by
default, and users should decide what website to trust, and match that with
what kind of content they'd expect the website to deliver.

[1]
[https://github.com/cookiengineer/stealth](https://github.com/cookiengineer/stealth)

~~~
walterbell
_> It is built by a former contributor to both Chromium and Firefox, and is
built out of personal opinion on how Web Browsers should try to understand the
Semantic Web._

Could you share more about this vision?

 _> writing my own SGML parser_

How did you land on SGML?

What do you think of a browser/mode that parses markdown, so we can have a
"markdown web" with less complex clients?

~~~
cookiengineer
> Could you share more about this vision?

Phew, tough question. As I went into web development when XHTML 1.1 strict was
the "cool shit", I kind of valued the aspect of using the web for acquiring
and distributing knowledge. Not only for me, but also for publishing or other
forms of media (e.g. by offering print stylesheets), screen readers, and
semantic extraction of that kind of knowledge.

(I was also working on project(s) that were using DAISY to automatically
convert websites into hearable formats to be consumable by blind people.)

Somehow from then (around 2000ish) to now, everything went to shit and nobody
cares about that aspect anymore. News websites are too busy displaying ads and
pushing subscription dialogs in my face (before I read a single line of their
article) - rather than being readable or consumable.

And I kind of disagree with that. I want to make the web an automatable tool
to acquire knowledge in an easy manner. And I hope I can do that programming-
free. Currently, programmers can easily build scrapers - but imagine the
possibilities once any person or kid can do that with a few mouse clicks.

I know there are a lot of proprietary scrapy-based solutions out there
already, but honestly I think they're crappy. They see the web as DOM and not
as a statistical model that a neural network "could" learn once you have a
different way of rendering/parsing/modelling things.

> How did you land on SGML?

The reason why I am currently building my HTML(5) compatible parser with SGML
ideas is because nobody closes tags. The spec is very complicated (especially
while having an eye on what can be abused in the XSS sense or related security
issues with CORS), so currently I'm kind of looking at a lot of parsers out
there and try to find my own way of making this into a statistical model, so
that in future my neural net adapters can optimize old HTML code into new,
clean, HTML5 code.

> What do you think of a browser/mode that parses markdown, so we can have a
> "markdown web" with less complex clients?

Actually this was my first idea to build this. I wanted to convert all html to
markdown and back, so that it's easier and cleaner. The issue I realized is
that most markup and meta information that comes with a website is lost in
markdown (or commonmark), and layouting sometimes implies structure, too - due
to how websites in wordpress (or any user-friendly CMS) are being built.

Code-wise you usually cannot imply meaning by only looking at HTML, sadly,
that's why I switched to a "filtering proxy-like" approach, whereas the
Browser UI simply receives the upgraded, clean HTML, CSS (and webfonts or
other assets).

~~~
jlevers
This is a subject I've been fascinated with recently. The web isn't nearly as
good as it could be at gathering, networking, and assimilating information.

I feel that one key aspect of something like this would be the ability to
annotate anything on any page you stumbled across, and to navigate between all
your annotations in a cohesive manner.

I'm excited to see what you make!

~~~
walterbell
Hypothesis was working on web annotation,
[https://web.hypothes.is/about/](https://web.hypothes.is/about/)

------
rusinov
I always wanted to have my app in the App Store. I started little before
quarantine, and eventually published my first iOS app — a simple day counter,
Countdowns (free with no IAP). It was my excuse to try SwiftUI, and learn how
to distribute an app in the App Store.
[https://rusinov.me/countdowns](https://rusinov.me/countdowns)

~~~
BossingAround
Pretty cool! Do you have source code available anywhere? I'd love to see
source of a smaller app for learning purposes.

~~~
elliekelly
Stanford publishes Paul Haggerty’s course “Developing iOS Apps With Swift”
free online. The whole class is small iOS app projects with source code
available and he’s really great at walking through the code in the lecture
videos.

~~~
zigzaggy
Thanks for the heads up. Just added this to my iTunesU Library.

------
Ftuuky
I'm trying to learn something about deep learning and do an end-to-end project
with computer vision.

I have a raspberry pi and picamera and wanted to detect the pigeons in my
balcony and then play a sound or something to shoo them away.

But it's going nowhere, I'm too dumb to even start properly :(

\- Nvidia and CUDA stuff is so hard, I can't set it up properly no matter what

\- Tried YOLO but without CUDA and OpenCV I can't run it in video. Don't know
how to fix it

\- Tried to copy other projects but can't find anything that I can parse with
my amateur brain. I get lost and doesn't matter how many youtube videos I
watch or stackoverflow pages I check, it's errors after errors after errors.

\- Tried in windows but that's not viable. Installing Ubuntu nearly broke my
pc and somehow a virtualbox messes up the whole thing. Currently looking at
this.

So yeah big mess, I'm way over my head and it's not fun anymore. But I still
want to shoo away the pigeons and love the idea of learning more about DL/CV
but guess I need to learn about the basics first, practice in other things
before doing this.

~~~
michaelt
_> I'm too dumb to even start properly :(_

It's not you. I have decades of Linux development experience, I've developed
machine vision systems before, and I have a doctorate. And twice I've given up
in frustration while trying to just get the CUDA drivers installed.

I honestly don't know why nvidia hasn't made it simpler.

~~~
Ftuuky
I'm so glad it's not just me, as other user said maybe I need to use some
cloud notebook or go with CPU. Hopefully those options are more fruitful.
Thanks!

------
h3n
I am building an app for fire departments. Currently targeted at the german
market.

The problem nearly every fire department which is based on volunteers have, is
that it's hard to learn the location of all items on the different vehicles.

So i build a small quizz app to support the fire departments with this. Now
every fireman can learn the location of the items on the go.

German website:
[http://fahrzeugkunde.hvoss.dev/](http://fahrzeugkunde.hvoss.dev/)

Techstack: App: Flutter Backend: Spring-Boot + Vaadin

~~~
itsmeamario
Would you recommend Vaadin? I've never heard of it but looks really
interesting. What are the advantages vs let's say springboot + angular?

~~~
feu
I wouldn't recommend Vaadin. I worked on a work project using Vaadin 10+.
Despite 10 and 14 being LTS releases they felt like they should still be in
beta, my team ran into countless bugs. Vaadin didn't fix any of these bugs
with any sense of urgency, even with a paid support contract (obviously less
relevant for a side project). Working on that project almost made me leave the
company, and the use of Vaadin was a significant factor in that.

~~~
itsmeamario
Thanks for sharing you experience. At the end I think I'll just stick to
learning Angular.

------
korethr
I'm working on a garden.

I moved into a house late last fall, so I actually have some space to do so.
This scratches multiple itches for me.

Itch the first: I've missed having a vegetable garden since I moved out of my
parent's place and into apartment life years ago. While a small garden plot
can't wholly replace the need to go to the grocery store for fruits and
vegetables due to the inherent seasonality of growing food at small scale,
it's damn hard to beat truly fresh fruits and vegetables that were picked not
an hour before they landed on your plate. And any surplus left when the
growing season is over can be preserved and stored for the winter.

Itch the second: It's _my_ creation, not my father's with which I am merely
helping. When living with my parents, my father had his way that he'd like to
lay the garden out. Granting that a man who grew up in a rural agricultural
community probably knows a thing or about vegetable gardening, watching how he
did stuff did always leave me wondering if there wasn't room for improvement.
Since this is my garden, I can make my own experiments and decisions on how
the garden is to be arranged, and what vegetables I want to grow (e.g dad
loves beets; I do not). I've been reading about companion planting, and am
eager to try things like growing corn and beans together, or growing chives
near my peppers and tomatoes to keep aphids away (seriously, fuck aphids).

Itch the third: It lets me develop useful skills outside of my career in tech.
While I have no delusions about quitting being a sys/net admin and going and
becoming a farmer, I do think it's important to nurture useful skills outside
one's main career.

Itch the fourth: I have something to automate with tech. Gardens _do_ need to
be watered. Under-watering will limit your yield, but over-watering is also
harmful to both the garden and the wider ecosystem of one's immediate area.
There's a goldilocks-zone when it comes to watering, and the just-right amount
of water depends on a number of things: what you're growing, your climate, the
soil, etc. There is a real danger that before the close of summer, the garden
bed will have an automatic, multi-zone drip irrigation system, complete with
soil-moisture sensors, controlled by a Raspberry Pi or similar SBC.

During April I built a loft bed frame out of framing lumber. I can post about
that too if any of you are interested.

~~~
korethr
Another tech thing it occurred to me to add to the garden. Some computer
vision and a water sprayer to keep the squirrels off my corn and sunflowers.

That will actually be quite hard. I'll do the drip lines first.

~~~
asdff
Invest in a cat

~~~
korethr
Housemates are allergic to cats and the dog owned by one of said housemates
has killed cats in the past. And even if that were not the case, I happen to
like the songbirds in my area, which would mean the cat would have to stay
indoors.

------
geddy
I finally finished a little convenience tool I made for fetching lyrics for
your currently playing Spotify song, called Spotify Karaoke.

Currently I'm working on an Electron app for automatically importing/managing
screenshots and recordings from your Nintendo Switch, off the SD card. It
matches the file name IDs (Nintendo uses these seemingly random IDs for each
game) with the actual game name, moves it into a custom folder structure, etc.

[https://github.com/gedrick/SpotifyKaraoke](https://github.com/gedrick/SpotifyKaraoke)
(live)

[https://github.com/gedrick/nintendo-switch-screenshot-
manage...](https://github.com/gedrick/nintendo-switch-screenshot-manager)
(still a WIP)

~~~
safog
Thanks for building this! It infuriates me that they have a widget that does
display the lyrics but keeps switching to random trivia every 5s. There's an
open bug on spotify to have it always show lyrics but doesn't seem to receive
any love.

~~~
invinciblycool
I think Spotify joined forces with Genius. And that trivia is from Genius.
Sometimes the trivia is good, but I would have loved a simple lyrics widget.

------
cionescu
This quarantine I decided to restrain myself from starting a new side project
(many of you might agree that we've got too many abandoned projects) and just
pick one from the abandoned queue.

My pick: [http://seriesreminder.net](http://seriesreminder.net) It was going
to be the first choice when you wanted a new series recommended or just wanted
to see which tv shows will air this week.

It was still using Rails 5 and Sprockets so I had to make the proper upgrades
(including migration to Webpacker) and revamped the design using React and
MaterialUI. I wrote an article about that [https://medium.com/@cionescu1/how-
to-use-react-components-in...](https://medium.com/@cionescu1/how-to-use-react-
components-in-active-admin-184ff63b378d)

My only goal moving forward is to find the sweet spot (not really MVP, but a
nicely working state) where I can go back to just ignoring this project again

~~~
hariharasudhan
if you're using react then definitely checkout
[https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool react
components

------
tvanantwerp
Small and stupid, but I'll share anyway.

I started playing the new Animal Crossing and wanted a good reference for all
the fish and bugs to catch. I wasn't happy with static tables that were hard
to sort and filter, so I created the interactive reference tool that I wanted:
[https://ac-catches.com/](https://ac-catches.com/)

First site I've made with TypeScript, so at least I was learning something
along the way.

~~~
sawyerjhood
Wow this is rad! I also created an animal crossing site: [https://ac-
catch.com](https://ac-catch.com)

~~~
tvanantwerp
Your site looks great too--love it!

------
juriansluiman
I started groceri.es ([https://groceri.es](https://groceri.es)), a recipe
manager and smart shopping list in one. Its goal is a combination of paprika
([https://paprikaapp.com](https://paprikaapp.com)) and Listonic
([https://listonic.com](https://listonic.com)).

I was continuously fighting my recipe planning. I did it for a long time in
Google Keep. I can't manage recipes there, I have to add items to the shopping
list manually. Changes in menu planning don't keep up with the shopping list,
I forget to check the pantry. Etc. This time looked right to create something
to mitigate the frustrations.

The technology is quite simple, it is a CRUD app in Flask with SQL backend.
Everything is a docker container with data in a volume. UX is now quite
limited, based on Fomantic UI. There is no goal to make it Saas, for friends I
will just spin up a second instance.

I have been a software engineer for over a decade, but haven't been
programming the last 5 years. Besides I am a fanatic home cook. So this looked
like the perfect opportunity to have some fun again.

~~~
grantcovington
I've been slowly making my way through this thread -- you should check out
[https://whisk.com/](https://whisk.com/) it's been a game changer for my
menu/shopping planning

------
bharani_m
I have always wanted to learn DevOps. I use Heroku for almost all my apps, but
I wanted to learn what is happening every time I do git push heroku master.

I started learning Ansible recently using the 'Ansible for Devops' book. I
used the concepts mentioned in this book and used the author's Ansible roles
as a starting point to create a playbook for deploying Rails 6 apps.

Here's the code - [https://github.com/EmailThis/ansible-
rails](https://github.com/EmailThis/ansible-rails)

It includes roles for performing the following tasks -

* Installation of common packages, basic SSH security

* Install NGINX, Certbot (for Letsencrypt SSL Certs)

* Ruby (via rbenv)

* Rails 6, Puma, Sidekiq

* Redis

* Nodejs/Webpack/yarn

* Postgresql + saving backups to S3

* Deploying using Ansistrano

~~~
chester195
Thanks, this is really interesting.

------
bschwindHN
Building an audio chat tool in Rust akin to a walkie-talkie. The original goal
was a hardware device that's pre-programmed to work with a group of other
devices where you just push a button to talk and it gets broadcast to the
whole group with high quality audio.

First I'm starting with just a software version because cross-compiling for
the pi-zero is kind of annoying.

Intended to be used by our team as we work remotely, but hopefully it'll be
open-sourced soon after.

~~~
lasagna_coder
This is a cool idea, can you link to github or wherever the project will
eventually land?

~~~
bschwindHN
It'll show up here when I can publish it:

[https://github.com/tonarino](https://github.com/tonarino)

------
ternaryoperator
Beginning work on solving the metadata problem in classical music.
Specifically, for those of us who either buy CDs or download tracks from the
Web--the metadata is generally badly formatted, partial, in the wrong
language, inconsistent from track to track, etc.

The hoped-for result is that you can run the tool on a directory and it will
identify the files correctly and insert the metadata so that it is all
consistent and correct. You can then copy the files to your favorite devices,
and easily find what you want, make playlists easily, etc.

My current stage is researching the current tools, which are all (so far)
partial solutions and IMHO cumbersome to use.

~~~
firethief
Neat. I implemented functionality like that for a media player, but it was
years ago. The main issue we dealt with was the poor quality of the data, so I
think we ended up with a combination of autodetect + store the original
(incomplete) metadata so the user can always revert it if they find something
wrong. Not a great UX, but GI/GO I guess.

~~~
ternaryoperator
Yeah, that is indeed a big part of the problem, as is anything that's crowd
sourced. It's amazing in this day and age that the music companies themselves
can't provide clean, consistently formatted metadata.

------
sudoit
I've been making a iOS app which makes iOS apps. You can live preview your app
instantly, and it integrates with git. (Right now, the git feature is only on
the Testflight version, not the store version).
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/app-maker-build-native-
apps/id...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/app-maker-build-native-
apps/id1473768340)

~~~
djbeadle
Woah, very cool! Going to take this for a spin this evening.

Have you thought about saving to the file system and then letting a different
app handle Git (such as WorkingCopy)?

Are you actually rendering the SwiftUI components like VStack and HStack or
"pretending" to?

~~~
sudoit
I love working copy!

And yes I’ve thought about that, but I don’t know how to share a file
system...yet.

And it’s real. I have a general solution for tricking SwiftUI to render
different views at runtime. Some things are fake (such as photos) because I
wanted it to work for a demo but I didn’t have things like a file system
setup.

------
unaphiliat3d
I'm really enjoying this thread! There are so many awesome things being built
during this time. My main two projects have been:

A Chip-8 emulator written in Go, and a small blog post: \-
[https://github.com/bradford-hamilton/chippy](https://github.com/bradford-
hamilton/chippy) \- [https://medium.com/@bradford_hamilton/building-a-
chip-8-emul...](https://medium.com/@bradford_hamilton/building-a-
chip-8-emulator-in-go-9f137ec5d71c)

A JSON parser/query tool and much longer blog post: \-
[https://github.com/bradford-hamilton/dora](https://github.com/bradford-
hamilton/dora) \- [https://medium.com/@bradford_hamilton/building-a-json-
parser...](https://medium.com/@bradford_hamilton/building-a-json-parser-and-
query-tool-with-go-8790beee239a)

~~~
rantwasp
this is really cool. i think that all developers at some point end up writing
a CHIP8 emulator. I've done mine in C back in the day. It's as easy as it gets
and you get some basic knowledge on what goes into an emulator. again: really
cool

------
almostarockstar
My cofounder and I threw together a virtual table quiz platform. We stream the
questions on YouTube live and accept the answers through a web app I built.

We've been able to host quizzes with over 250 teams, scoring their answers in
real time. The scoreboard is auto generated and players can make a
contribution with stripe.

So far we've given over 6k euros to various local charities. I'm very proud of
what we've achieved so far.

~~~
polishdude20
Is this the thing three blue one brown uses for his live streams?

~~~
almostarockstar
No. Right now it's just our two weekly quizzes (Tuesday and Friday) from
Ireland, one quiz from California (Friday) and a couple corporate quizzes we
host for companies, maybe one every two weeks.

------
vhpoet
I started a book recommendation website
[https://readthistwice.com/](https://readthistwice.com/)

~~~
ifemide06
Your design's awesome. Really clean. Did you engage a UX person or you
designed yourself?

~~~
vhpoet
Thank you! Designed and coded myself.

------
ryans22
I've been creating a single track mountain bike trail at my parents farm.
Learning how to build sustainable trails, manage erosion, using proper grading
on hills, and build fun features has been a great challenge. It's like extreme
landscaping and woodworking combined. Then you get to ride your creation. I've
been running the "operation" a lot similar to creating software with sprints,
testing, and planning -- excepts sprints are hard labor, testing is riding
bikes, and planning is waking up in the middle of the night with an idea for a
new line.

There's a book by the IMBA (International Mountain Bike Association) that has
extensive guides on how to create all sorts of features sustainably.

------
Stratoscope
Speaking of baked goods, I nursed a sourdough starter back to health. I found
it in the back of the fridge where I'd neglected it for a couple of years.
Poured off the icky gray liquid and scraped off the ugly top layers, and
carefully got a pinch of relatively clean but inert looking dry starter
crumbles from the bottom. I put that in a fresh jar and have been feeding it,
and after a few days it came right back to life and is smelling great! Now to
make some bread or pancakes with it.

My other project is harmonica karaoke. I'm not a blues player, I'm more into
classic rock and country. Since I'm not that good at improvising, I like to
take a song and work on it over and over again to work out a nice part and get
the nuances just right.

One is Dreams by Fleetwood Mac, where I play the vocal lead with some jazzy
stuff mixed in. I live a few blocks from Menlo-Atherton High School, where
Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham met, so it's always fun to play one of her
songs. (Harp: Lee Oskar F Major retuned as a high octave C Melody Maker.)

Another is Wagon Wheel, where I worked out the fiddle and organ parts plus
some piccolo parts that I made up. (Harp: Lee Oskar A Natural Minor.)

My new lockdown song has been Atomic by Blondie. This one has been super fun!
It took a lot of experimenting and trying stuff out, but I came up with an
arrangement I'm pretty happy with. Now to beta test at our next Alteryx Got
Talent virtual show! (Harp: Lee Oskar E Natural Minor.)

Maybe when we can all do it again, I will get to play some of these songs with
other musicians.

~~~
eps
There's a fair chance that you just made a new starter (from the flour you've
been feeding your salvage with).

~~~
Stratoscope
You may well be right! OTOH, the starter did come to life faster than ones
I've made from scratch - it was very bubbly after three days.

I guess it will be a mystery...

------
mishu2
I've launched a side project to let people track the outcome
promises/predictions made by public figures and popular Twitter accounts, as I
find unrealistic predictions and outright lies can be very damaging:

[https://ontherecord.live](https://ontherecord.live)

The stack is Django + Gunicorn / nginx, PostgreSQL and some Intercooler.js and
vanilla JS to make the experience smoother.

I've also been trying to learn Elixir + Phoenix, as I find some of the
concepts (e.g. LiveView) very promising.

~~~
projektfu
That’s a cool idea. I also notice that a lot of times there’s a news story
without any follow up. For example, someone gets arrested for a big crime like
murder or rape. They might never write about it again. Did they go to trial?
How can we improve follow up in our news sources?

~~~
mishu2
Thank you. Follow up is definitely also an issue, see also stories based on a
scientific article which is then retracted. I guess information overload is
partly responsible, there's always something new happening somewhere.

I've tried to address this by only accepting quotes with a 'due date', so I
can easily bring them back into the spotlight (top of the home page in the
Open section) once they can be assessed.

------
adim86
I have been working on a lot of side projects actually. The first is a Corona
app that I built to dump all my research and frustration when the lockdown
first happened. When I realized I could not publish it to the app store I
reached out to the CDC in West Africa and they are picking up the app. That
was exciting.

The second project is a custom deck of cards, but instead of the Typical King,
Queen and Jack it is royalty from Nigeria and has had an amazing response on
Kickstarter

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ifeanyichu/natives-
play...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ifeanyichu/natives-playing-
cards/)

~~~
hardlianotion
Justly so. The Benin mask is beautiful. I will certainly back that.

~~~
adim86
Hahaha, glad you like it. Thanks for the support

------
fhennig
I've been working on an interactive music-to-light device! It's a few LED
stripes connected to a Raspberry Pi and they take sound input from an AUX-in
and can be controlled with a PS3 controller.

Demo video: [https://youtu.be/CS3X_Z_a1g0](https://youtu.be/CS3X_Z_a1g0)
Website: [https://nightfire.io/](https://nightfire.io/)

It's all written in Rust. I started to pursue the idea as a "Getting started"
project for Rust, because audio needs to be processed in real-time and so a
fast language was needed. It turned out quite well and I really like Rust now!

------
ericax
I built Obsidian ([https://obsidian.md/](https://obsidian.md/)), a local
Markdown file based knowledge base app. It supports internal linking and graph
view, and recently added multi-pane capabilities too. It's looking more and
more like an IDE for your knowledge by the day, and it's quite amazing at
that.

I also wanted Obsidian to be very extensible, and the private beta community
has already started extending it and it's so cool:
[https://github.com/kmaasrud/awesome-
obsidian](https://github.com/kmaasrud/awesome-obsidian)

~~~
Jemaclus
This is cool! It's neat to see other people extend your work, too. That's
incredible. Congrats!

------
mrdazm
This one's _really_ silly but I got excited to build it out for my own
entertainment.

It's called Who Paid More ([https://whopaidmore.com](https://whopaidmore.com))
and the idea is pretty frivolous. Every day (EDT) you volunteer an amount you
want to pay to see how your amount stacks up against others for that day.
Think ranking and relative % across users for that period and the ability to
share those results. Not much more to it at the moment.

I feel a little stuck trying to think of what would make it more
fun/novel/rewarding besides just being curious about what people put money
into.

~~~
msquog
You made a product where people compete to pay you the most?

That's hilarious

~~~
mrdazm
Some buddies and I were talking about a similar site
([https://whopaid99cents.com](https://whopaid99cents.com)) that spawned the
idea for this.

I found the original concept so absurd but amusing that I wanted to make my
own version!! It’s been a welcome distraction as you can imagine and could be
the basis for something more. Tbd...

------
Folcon
I've finally started working on my game based around markets and trading in a
fantasy setting.

I've got a very naive global market running with some incredibly dumb bots,
and am currently implementing local markets with their own needs/wants.

It's multiplayer by design so hopefully at some point I'll have some nascent
player-base competing with each other =)...

I'm trying to keep everything simple and scope small.

To be honest, I wasn't really expecting anyone to ever be interested in my toy
project, beyond spending a half hour idling their time, but a friend of mine
has already started kicking the tyres which is very exciting, he's written a
bot that scrapes the site and trades against it which I find hilarious.

There's far too much I could write here about ideas, but I'm just trying to
keep my mouth shut and make it ;)...

~~~
vignesha
This sounds awesome will be interested in trying this out

~~~
Folcon
Well I'd be happy to drop you a link, if I knew how to get in touch ;)...

I mean I could make a mailing list or something, but I personally would rather
do that after having something to show.

(Unless you are really keen and want to get in on the alpha server I've
mentioned in the sibling thread, but I warn you it's still pretty basic =)...)

------
vanderZwan
So for about two years I've been bouncing around an idea in my head to make
the LZ78 compression algorithm (or more specifically, the LZString variant of
it) compress better by forgetting the least commonly used substrings. I
_think_ I'm just reinventing a mixture of LZC and LZAP (or LZMW), but the on-
line literature discussing either algorithms in detail is abysmal[0][1][2].
The main innovation would be that I have a fairly simple way to implement the
forgetfulness.

Another separate innovation that I have in mind is combining that with a
special run-length encoding sequence that, due to the interaction between LZAP
and run-length encoding, actually wouldn't encode runs linearly but
exponentially[3]. That is, instead of _" repeat substring X for N times"_ it
would say _" repeat substring X for fibonnacci(N) times"_. I suspect that
might actually be a novel innovation!

Aside from a lack of time and energy, the main thing holding me back has been,
and I'm dead serious, off-by-one errors. It's really, _really_ easy to screw
up the order of adding new entries to the dictionary on both the
compression/decompression side in such a way that you just get garbage out,
and it's a pain to debug.

If my algo turns out to be original, I'm tempted to call it LZWAN, or _Lempel
Ziv With Amnesiac Nodes_ (referring to the nodes in the trie used to grow the
dictionary).

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ77_and_LZ78](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ77_and_LZ78)

[1] [https://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-
string/index.html](https://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-string/index.html)

[2]
[https://ethw.org/History_of_Lossless_Data_Compression_Algori...](https://ethw.org/History_of_Lossless_Data_Compression_Algorithms#LZC)

[3] [https://github.com/pieroxy/lz-
string/issues/114#issuecomment...](https://github.com/pieroxy/lz-
string/issues/114#issuecomment-401124427)

------
dehrmann
Digitizing some old family movies. On the lockdown front, it's been nice seen
pictures of family. Technically, I've had a number of side quests along the
way that were more challenging than actually digitizing the old tapes.

If you're thinking about doing the same, for formats and media, I settled on:

DVDs: yes, they're old, but they support more resolution than VHS, and
practically every new Bluray player still plays them. Also, DVDs support
352x480 resolution. It's still more than VHS, and you can squeeze more content
on the disc or encode it at a higher quality.

VP9+Opus+webm on a DVD. This codec/container combo is supported by Firefox,
Chrome, Windows Media Player, and Android, so while new, I expected it to be
supported for a long time. AV1 looks promising, but probably not ready.

I'm not bothering, but for iOS, use x264 and AAC in an mp4 container. Those
were the only modern codecs and containers I got to work. Also, Apple, x264
and x265 are good, and all, but there's no excuse to not support VP9.

I'm saving the unencoded files as ffv1/flac in an mkv container.

For the actual DVDs, I'm using MDisc archival media.

------
slantyyz
I've been making a personal information/task management system that I can only
describe as a weird cross between Things for Mac and Dropbox Paper. It's
really an opinionated tool designed specifically for myself to be run on a
desktop.

It's a buggy work-in-process app built in Svelte and PouchDB and definitely
not in a "Show HN" state yet. I put my progress up on Github pages for close
friends to try [1], but what the heck, I'll put it here too (no instructions
or videos yet).

I honestly haven't figured out what I'm going to do with it long term, whether
to make it free or to try to monetize it somehow. Right now, my main goal is
to fold it into an Electron app and have it sync with a Couch/Pouch db server
once the main UI code is done.

[1] [https://bt-apps.github.io/braintapper_edge](https://bt-
apps.github.io/braintapper_edge)

Note it's not a Saas, so no sign up required to try it. PouchDB is storing the
data in your browser in IndexedDB so you can delete your data by clearing your
browser data for that URL.

------
anaolykarpov
I couldn't find a satisfying NodeJS full-stack for web app development that
would be have: TypeScript, PostgreSQL, GraphQL, ReactJS, Material-UI, docker
containers where the same backend image used for development would get
deployed on production, while the UI production machine would be an nginx
image with the assets generated at build time.

So I created such a stack - the Knests stack
([https://github.com/tudorconstantin/knests](https://github.com/tudorconstantin/knests)).

I actually started to work on this in December, but I published it a few days
ago.

Please beware that in order to use it for your projects right now you'd have
to be quite comfortable with the nodejs ecosystem because the whole stack is
not quite tidied up.

~~~
freedomben
I am also working on this! I used Node a lot 5 years ago and not much since,
so I'm coming up to speed on TypeScript and various other things. I'll check
your stuff out. I may throw mine away.

I love a lot of things about the Node ecosystem, but the fact that being out
of it for 6 to 12 months means you fall behind is not great.

~~~
anaolykarpov
The main components I used, are: NestJS with Express as an app server, KnexJS
as a query builder (because people seem to not like TypeORM that much, it
lacks migrations and you have to go pretty fast to custom SQL queries), NextJS
for the UI.

Yeah, I totally feel you with falling behind regarding the full-stack web dev
with node/react, the pace is incredible.

~~~
freedomben
> _people seem to not like TypeORM that much_

I started down the road with TypeORM for my starter, and I ran into several
pain points. I was reading the Knex docs last night actually, heavily
considering switching. I also wrote a quick `pg.ts` file to just use node-
postgres directly, but the lack of migrations is just too painful. I looked at
db-migrate briefly but didn't come to any conclusion.

So that's a long way of saying, I think Knex was a good choice. Provides
migrations, handles connection pooling and transactions, but doesn't deviate
too far from SQL.

------
bjstrevy
I've been working with a buddy of mine on a chrome extension that lets you
anonymously chat with other people on the same domain or page as you.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sidewalkchat/denbp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sidewalkchat/denbpdkchnadclbjgpdgaclebnghkfna)

~~~
blickentwapft
Cool idea

~~~
bjstrevy
Thanks! Obviously it's still small, but I think it would be cool if it got
bigger and people would be able to chat and ask real questions about a site to
other real people on it rather than asking the employees through chat who
would be biased.

------
yellowapple
I still have my day job (working from home), so I haven't had _too_ much time
to pursue side projects, but I've been doing a lot of reading lately on
Nintendo 64 internals (esp. around the RCP and the microcode thereof) and
homebrew, and it's got my head ticking. If all goes well I should be getting
an EverDrive-64 X7¹ in the mail in a couple weeks, which will be a boon for
(hopefully) eventually putting all that reading into practice. No practical
benefit to this _per se_ , but it does seem to be an interesting potential
foray into embedded programming, which has always been a gap in my knowledge
that I've wanted to fill.

I've also been on-and-off learning Zig, both in support of the above (Zig on
the N64 seems to be uncharted territory that I'd love to help explore) and in
support of development of a Tcl-like programming/scripting/config language
(iterating on my learnings from an earlier project of mine² implementing such
a language on top of Erlang/OTP); the latter's something that's been bouncing
around in my head for a few years now, and I feel like I'm at the point where
I'm ready to start bouncing those ideas into an Emacs buffer, lol (especially
now that I've found what seems to be the right host language in which to
implement it).

EDIT: oh, and early into quarantine I did submit my first ever patch to wine-
staging³ (with quite a bit of help from a couple others, including one of the
wine-staging maintainers) to fix a mouse cursor/movement bug in Mount & Blade
II: Bannerlord under Wine/Proton. It's a small patch, but it's my patch
nonetheless, and it's a surreal and proud feeling to see my name in the
commits for software I use almost daily. It's also helped demystify Wine a bit
for me, and I look forward to continuing to do my part to make it better.

\----

¹:
[https://krikzz.com/store/home/55-everdrive-64-x7.html](https://krikzz.com/store/home/55-everdrive-64-x7.html)

²: [https://otpcl.github.io](https://otpcl.github.io)

³: [https://github.com/wine-staging/wine-
staging/blob/master/pat...](https://github.com/wine-staging/wine-
staging/blob/master/patches/user32-GetMouseMovePointsEx/0001-user32-Partially-
implement-GetMouseMovePointsEx.patch)

~~~
bleakgadfly
As someone doing mostly C development at work I've really come to enjoy Zig in
my side projects at home. At work we are moving a lot of newer development to
Rust, which makes sense in terms of safety, the speed we want from C and
"modernising"/becoming more attractive as an employer. However, when I'm doing
projects for my own amusement at home I want something that doesn't feel like
work, and getting into Zig and have something working took me no time. It's so
easy to interface with C libraries that I can spin up most things with
existing C libraries for the things Zig doesn't already provide itself.

~~~
yellowapple
Yep, exactly. I was originally pretty excited about Rust, but I feel like it
biases toward large highly-structured projects like C++ does, making it a bit
daunting for personal projects. Just a bit too professional for something I'm
hacking together over a weekend, lol. Zig feels like it's easier to wrap my
head around, and seems optimized for the "pet project" use case.

I also feel like learning Zig is helping me better understand C. I probably
wouldn't have been able to contribute much to that Wine patch if Zig hadn't
already gotten me more comfortable with pointers, statically-allocated
variables, and such in a reasonably-safe way (having prior experience with
Perl did help a little bit for pointers, since referencing and dereferencing
variables is pretty common in Perl codebases, but it always felt a bit
detached from what the machine was actually doing behind the scenes).

------
SamWhited
A mix of playing Piano, working on an set of XMPP related libraries and tools
in Go, and trying to get a handful of internet drafts accepted by various IETF
working groups.

Digital piano lessons over meet.jit.si aren't as great as in person, but at
least I'm able to keep up with it. Currently working on Liebesträume and
Handel's Sarabande on the classical side of things and In The Mood on the jazz
side.

The XMPP library is going well and I'm hopefully about to start rewriting the
authentication bits: [https://mellium.im/xmpp/](https://mellium.im/xmpp/)

And finally, I've got some I-Ds submitted and in discussion in the IETF's TLS
and KITTEN working groups. One that documents best practices for
authentication and password hashing and storage:
[https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-whited-kitten-
passwor...](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-whited-kitten-password-
storage/) and one that defines a channel binding mechanism for making tokens
and secrets only valid over a specific TLS session (right now it's specific to
SCRAM based auth, but that will likely change soon):
[https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-whited-tls-channel-
bi...](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-whited-tls-channel-bindings-for-
tls13/)

------
jsmolka
I continue working on my GBA emulator and its test suite.

[https://github.com/jsmolka/eggvance](https://github.com/jsmolka/eggvance)

[https://github.com/jsmolka/gba-suite](https://github.com/jsmolka/gba-suite)

Writing assembly code and see it running on your own emulator feels awesome.
Yesterday I started to implement simple text rendering using the GBA bitmap
modes.

I also added a WebAssembly port using emscripten (which was easier than
expected for a SDL2 based application).

[https://eggception.de/eggvance/wasm/](https://eggception.de/eggvance/wasm/)

------
eihli
I've had a feeling that certain state scratch off lottery games can be beaten
thanks to certain actions the states take in the name of transparency. For
example, they publish daily reports of the number of prizes remaining.

A simple example is imagine a game with 10 tickets sold for $1 each and a
single $9 grand prize.

If 1 ticket is sold each day and if the lottery publishes the number of
remaining winning tickets each day, then you can just wait 1 day and if 1
ticket was sold and 9 tickets remain and the prize wasn't claimed, well now
there is a 1/9 chance of winning $9 and the expected value is even.

I started scraping several state for daily numbers and calculating the
expected value of each game. Every now and then one gets over 100% EV. (Not
taking into account annuity discounts and taxes)

[https://scratchoff-odds.com](https://scratchoff-odds.com)

It's also an excuse to try out a lot of different technology and patterns that
would be too experimental for most real jobs, so it's a great side project.

I'm currently working on a user section with Clojure, Fulcro
([https://fulcro.fulcrologic.com/](https://fulcro.fulcrologic.com/)), and Crux
([https://github.com/juxt/crux](https://github.com/juxt/crux)).

Another fun little side project that was also an excuse to work with Clojure
was [https://ezmonic.com/](https://ezmonic.com/). The app was built with
ShadowCLJS, Re-Frame, and ReactNative. I've used the Major System mnemonic to
remember things like my credit card numbers and I've always wanted to know how
optimally short the mnemonics I come up with are. That app uses the CMU
phonetic dictionary to search for an optimal phrase.

~~~
neil_s
Both projects seem really cool!

Re: Ezmonic, would be cool to have a live version on the website, so I could
try out some numbers that are personally relevant and see if I could remember
the system, before deciding to download the app.

~~~
eihli
A web version was my first iteration. It's pretty barebones, but it's
available. [http://ezmonic.net](http://ezmonic.net) (Note that it's only
served on `http`, so don't put any credit cards in there.)

It's a good idea though to add a web version to the "marketing" page at
ezmonic.com. I'll add that to my todo list. Thanks!

------
manojvivek
I'm launching my side-project, Responsively, on ProductHunt today after a
couple of months of work. It is a dev-tool intended to make responsive web
apps development faster.

Check it out and let me know your thoughts -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/responsively](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/responsively)

Key Highlights: \- Mirrored User-interactions across all devices. \-
Customizable preview layout to suit all your needs. \- One handy elements
inspector for all devices in preview. \- 30+ built-in device profiles with the
option to add custom devices. \- One-click screenshot all your devices. \- Hot
reloading supported for developers. \- Free forever and open source -
[https://github.com/manojVivek/responsively-
app](https://github.com/manojVivek/responsively-app)

Would love to hear your thoughts.

~~~
sokoloff
Installed and had a quick poke around at it with some of my sites. It looks
great to me and while I don't have anything more constructive to say, I'm
going to try it out in my workflow. It seems way faster than using Chrome dev
tools to just "spot-check" things.

Kudos for not over-complicating the product in some weird struggle to find the
one key thing that users would pay for and find a way to insert friction
there, but of course that means you don't have a near-term way to get paid for
your work either.

Edit: I do actually have something constructive to say. The "Help" menu on Mac
OS v0.1.1 all points to the default electronjs content and not to
content/community discussions about Responsively.

~~~
manojvivek
@sokoloff I'm glad you found it useful and more thanks for finding the "Help"
menu bug. I will fix it. :)

------
StillBored
Well i've got a few, but finishing a number of "digitization" projects I've
had on the back burner for years. As I type this, i'm flipping 3.5" floppies
from the early 1990's I've had stashed away in a closet for the past 25 years.
Its mostly automated. I'm using a high speed floppy drive (with laser
tracking) to image the disks. Then I mount them and copy the files off to the
NAS. The drive also has a soft eject (like all the old mac drives). So it just
sits there buzzing away until its done then it ejects the floppy. About every
40 seconds or so I pick it up, and stick the next one in the pile in.

Working from home puts this within arms reach all day long. So while sometimes
I get really busy and ignore it, when I become aware of it I start flipping
floppies again. Once every few dozen floppies when a label read fails/etc then
I type in a new disk series and let it rip.

I did all the music CD's a few years ago, most of my 8x10 photos last year
(the fastfoto 640 is awesome, it needs a bigger feeder though).

Next up are the 5.25"s, and a bunch of QIC80 tapes I used like floppies in the
mid 1990's. I've also got a stack of harddrives from the past ~30 years I need
to capture.

Of course I've got the usual set of small projects as well, but I have to be
careful about doing those because I can accidentally lose a day that I should
be doing actual work i'm getting paid for. The flipping floppies/etc is a good
background no brain activity.

------
carrmichele
During the first two weeks of quarantine, I launched a Shopify website to
sell/rent home fitness equipment. It's been a great learning experience in the
world of Supply Chain Manufacturing. While the site was an initial success and
led to dozens of orders the first week (with no paid advertising), I hit a
major roadblock that I was not expecting. My suppliers had to temporarily halt
equipment manufacturing due to the emergency law that required them to start
producing PPE. This led to the shortage of gym equipment nationwide. You can't
even find dumbbells online.

Although my website got a lot of organic traffic and orders within the first
two weeks, I was unable to fulfill most orders since manufacturing was on
pause and everything was already sold out.

Since then I've continued studying SCM, and I'm also learning Python so that I
can build a model to predict this kind of event in the future.

~~~
omniscient_oce
Predict a worldwide pandemic?

~~~
keenmaster
It’s hard to predict a worldwide pandemic. It’s easier, but still difficult,
to predict the course of a pandemic when it first emerges. You can build a
model that measures the risk of supply chain disruption vs. the cost of buying
more inventory than you normally would. This could go beyond pandemics
obviously.

~~~
omniscient_oce
Ah okay that makes sense. I honestly get kind of annoyed when I buy things
that aren't labelled as backorders and then get told that even though I paid,
they don't have stock. I'm not sure if the OP labels them as such or not

------
jacquesm
Restore an old grand piano, play that grand piano, finally learning to read
notes properly.

So far so good, it's pretty good to play now, still need more action
regulation. The piano had been stored on its side for years, lots of
transport, water and insect damage.

Current project: Intermezzo no. 6 by David Benoit:
[https://open.spotify.com/track/0MJ4ikwkXV4lJiRjklWhS9](https://open.spotify.com/track/0MJ4ikwkXV4lJiRjklWhS9)
(sorry, can't find a youtube link).

Total spent: $100 for the piano, $100 to transport it, $50 to buy string steel
to replace the strings that had broken. There is still some worn felt in there
as well that will need replacing, mostly on the hammer rest bar and the bottom
of the jack support bar. Shaping the hammers was a tricky job (they'd worn
down quite a bit, to the point where the original shape was hard to
determine).

All in all very satisfying.

~~~
mikorym
I'm guessing the piano is in pretty bad shape?

Generally, people don't realise that pianos that don't get restored have
something of an expiry date. I know that if it's 80 years old and has never
been restored, then it's considered to be unusable. But I guess if you put in
really hard work one can? Conversely, old pianos in good shape sound great. I
think that's my issue with Yamaha grands. They sound soulless.

Steinway pianos for example have to be restored with Steinway parts to have
resale value. I guess that's why you get such high prices for them.

~~~
jacquesm
> I'm guessing the piano is in pretty bad shape?

Well, it was!

> Generally, people don't realise that pianos that don't get restored have
> something of an expiry date.

Agreed, especially once the soundboard or pinblock are cracked.

But those are actually quite good on this particular instrument. It was simply
a 'budget' grand, 135 so fairly small, made in the DDR so not the best quality
(to put it mildly). The fun is in getting it to work again and a great piano
to practice repair skills on, you couldn't possibly mess it up much further.

> But I guess if you put in really hard work one can?

Absolutely, but it would definitely not be economical, then you'd have to work
on a more valuable instrument.

> Conversely, old pianos in good shape sound great. I think that's my issue
> with Yamaha grands. They sound soulless.

I'm not good enough to distinguish from a technically good grand and one that
sounds 'great', this one actually sounds a lot better than it's $100 price tag
would lead you to believe, in fact it sounds a lot better than my $1500
digital one, and it's in many ways much more fun to play.

> Steinway pianos for example have to be restored with Steinway parts to have
> resale value. I guess that's why you get such high prices for them.

Steinway pianos are valuable because they are sought after, not because each
and every one of them is great. I've seen really crappy Steinways sold for
their weight in gold.

Bosendorfer is very good too, not nearly at the price of a Steinway, Pleyel
has some really nice instruments (but those are getting much older now),
Fazioli, Kawai and many others. The history of a piano is about as good as the
trees from which its parts have been cut and with wood being a natural product
that puts a lot of variability in at the core.

That's why the really good brands pay a premium for the highest grades of
wood, that's the easiest way to make a huge difference in quality.

~~~
mikorym
Stellenbosch University has Bosendorfers in the conservatory. They are great!

I also almost had the opportunity to buy a Pleyel for cheap, but I think a
dealer bought it straight away after it was posted.

If I had that kind of money I would go for a Fazioli these days. The story
behind it and the niche of an Italian piano is just too enticing. I would go
there and see the whole thing though. And of course if they don't play well
with my style then... Well, then one always has the classic brands to
consider. The other awesome piano is the Bosendorfer with the extra lower
octave. Bosendorfer is actually now owned by Yamaha.

------
scottrogowski
[https://decadent.games](https://decadent.games)

Real-time board games over webRTC video chat. I have chess, checkers, and a
scrabble clone.

I've passed it around to friends and to some low traffic forums. The rendering
library is a bit heavy for a board game (it makes my laptop's fan spin :)) so
I'm fixing that before I share it more widely

~~~
neil_s
This is exactly what I was thinking of building, except with newer games like
Spyfall, Codenames and Avalon! Would love to see those games on your site, or
help build them if I can.

~~~
scottrogowski
We should talk. The architecture is abstracted to make it easy to add any
turn-based game onto it. Or at least that's the hope :). I'll send you an
email.

------
btbuildem
Since last fall, I've been renovating a 100 year old apartment / condo.
Completely gutted it, raised the flat roof that was sinking in the middle,
replaced the plumbing, now levelling the floors and building the new floor
plan -- months of work to go yet. The project is kind of a godsent in this
pandemic; with no family or dependents I have something to do with myself. My
job involves looking at a laptop screen all day, having a project with
physical, tangible results is really rewarding. I'm doing it mostly solo, at
first as a cost-cutting measure, now out of necessity.

~~~
neonate
How did you learn to do all those things? I would have no idea where to even
start.

~~~
jonfw
You generally start with a pry-bar if you've got to take something apart
first, maybe a hammer. If not, you start by cutting some wood to size!

Home renovation work is easier done than said IMO

~~~
neonate
The part that got me was "replaced the plumbing".

------
semireg
As a solo-developer I’ve been nurturing an Electron app named Label LIVE. I
spent most of April adding a feature to render multi-label “sheets” (think
Avery/ULINE labels) as multi-page PDFs. It’s been really fun, because each
label on the sheet can have unique data (from a spreadsheet, a serial number,
a barcode, etc) so the end result feels ... pretty awesome.

A side-affect of all this PDF works is that my app now supports all system
printers (inkjet/laser) including fancy color label printers from Epson,
Primera, Afinia, etc.

Printing labels has always been a total pain, especially on Mac. My goal is to
make label printing an enjoyable process for both Windows and Mac users. Check
it out at [https://label.live](https://label.live)

This, and my partner is 8.99 months pregnant with our 2nd child!

~~~
aloisdg
Congrats :)

------
kenz0r
I built a climbing wall at home for myself and the kids, since the bouldering
gyms have closed. Its not as good as a gym, but hopefully I'll keep my some of
my grip strength!

[https://imgur.com/a/nTXZMyK](https://imgur.com/a/nTXZMyK)

~~~
whiddershins
I would love to know more about how to do this. I wonder if I can do something
in my backyard, even.

~~~
kenz0r
Yes, you can :) [https://www.uncarvedblock.com.au/build-climbing-wall-at-
home...](https://www.uncarvedblock.com.au/build-climbing-wall-at-home/) gives
you a bit of a guide, and if you search climbing walls on youtube, plenty of
people have been building them.

Mine is framed in 70x35mm pine, and built from formwork plywood (formply),
which is 17mm thick. The holds attach with 3/8th inch bolts that go into
t-nuts in the back. I still need to give the formply a bit of a sand and put a
non-slip coating on it, as the holds can rotate if I've not recently tightened
them.

------
matthewcanty
I've been making sourdough bread routinely once a week. The sixth loaf, this
morning, is the best yet and I'm really happy with how my familiarity with the
recipe is developing. It's almost on par with the local bakery!

I have finally, after some 5 years, setup my RaspberryPi to perform a useful
function for me. To validate the claims by my ISP makes about our bandwidth.
It's performing a speedtest periodically and updating a Google Sheet with the
results. Over time I hope to track and back up their guarantee myself! In the
process I am learning about Go, Docker and Google's API. I am also increasing
my knowledge of Linux. The project continues with more automation and
monitoring.

I've recorded on 2 separate occasions bass lines for different bands in a
simple home studio which has been put together since lockdown. I'm
collaborating more with a teenage friend whom I used to record and perform
with a lot many years ago.

Also, briefly: I've built my family home in Minecraft and plan on extending to
some memorable landmarks...

And I hope to get round to reversing the fridge doors before the end!

~~~
yeswecatan
If you really want to over-engineer things while learning about docker, you
can run Grafana in a container and graph the results.

------
mitmaro
I've been working on adding diff support to a tool I created a while back for
interactive rebases in Git. It's been interesting digging into libgit2 and the
Rust bindings.

[https://github.com/MitMaro/git-interactive-rebase-
tool](https://github.com/MitMaro/git-interactive-rebase-tool)

The tool/utility provides an easy interface for managing the interactive
rebase TODO file. It's heavily inspired by vim and I have plans to expand the
functionality.

I had tried a similar tool that was written using Node.js but that seemed like
overkill. After ranting about the lack of a good tool, my co-worker at the
time challenged me to write it that evening after work. I added to the
challenge that I would write it Rust since I had not used the language before
and I had heard several good things about it. After hacking away for several
hours that evening, I had a working prototype to show at work the next day.
Since then the project has evolved a lot and it's gained some traction. It now
has a small community behind it, which is really awesome!

------
egberts1
For Bind9 named.conf configuration file, I’ve been working on Vim syntax
highlighter.

873 rules, so far. And 99% done. Arguably Vim’s largest syntax file to-date.

Best part? It highlights RED if you type the configuration wrong. As well as
TODO, FIXME and nested 3-style comments

[https://github.com/egberts/vim-syntax-bind-
named](https://github.com/egberts/vim-syntax-bind-named)

~~~
iforgotpassword
I never checked, but always assumed the (ba)sh syntax highlighter had to be
the most convoluted one. Shell has dozens of weird quirks and context
dependent features, exceptions, whatnot, and it's still not working properly.
every time I do a dist-upgrade, something about it gets fixed and something
else breaks.

------
dnprock
I was working on a side project before the quarantine. It's now my main
project after I lost my job. The goal of my project is to provide an easy and
fast way to create dashboards. The tool turns a JSON spec file into a
dashboard. We're using React and Redwoodjs. They're fun tech stacks.

[https://github.com/vidalab/vida](https://github.com/vidalab/vida)

I made some dashboard examples from live data:

COVID Trend in the United States

[https://vida.io/dashboards/ck9thqbxl00000umrd0u2pmdj](https://vida.io/dashboards/ck9thqbxl00000umrd0u2pmdj)

We're looking for collaborators. We want to turn this into a commercial
product.

------
zciwor
I've been drinking more coffee than usual, but still haven't perfected my
French press. The internet told me it was because of non-uniform grind size as
a result of my cheap grinder. So, I knocked together something that can track
coffee particle size distribution using my phone camera.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=grind.front.en...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=grind.front.end)

~~~
krrrh
This is really cool, and looks like it was a fun project to code.

Any reason why it’s not available on the play store in Canada? I’d actually be
satisfied with any answer here, because it would be super interesting if there
was.

~~~
zciwor
No other reason than ignorance, it being my first release on the Play Store.
I'll fix that now! Thanks for the heads up.

------
sideproject
[https://www.newsy.co](https://www.newsy.co)

I launched it a month ago. It's a tool that converts your un-used domains into
something useful.

By something useful, I mean a self-running automated content aggregator with
lots of bells and whistles to keep it running (e.g. membership, newsletters,
ads).

I had way too many domain names that are not being used. I wanted to make some
use of them without having to maintain them and spending time on it. Now I
have all of my 25 un-used domains.

:)

~~~
koheripbal
What content is it aggregating? Is if just linking to articles on other social
media platforms with some keywords I feed it?

~~~
sideproject
You can add your own RSS feeds. Or we crawl various content types - news,
video, reddit etc.

~~~
koheripbal
...but does it modify the content at all, or just pastes it verbatim?

~~~
sideproject
we display the content as is - why modify?

------
prithsr
(Though this surely exists) I'm working on a website that would allow people
to remember their pill-routine in a more interactive way. i.e., many of my
friends who are on xyz medication (from multivitamins to birth control) and
tend to take them on a specific schedule, tend to start ignoring their phone's
native reminders app because it gets very annoying, and some still forget. On
my platform (hopefully) people will be able to access their own private
dashboard where they'll be able enter info, view all, and somehow let me
remind them automatically if they so choose (without me actually having access
to their dashboard).

~~~
specialist
Please share whatever progress you make. Now doing eldercare. I'm desperate
for tools, ideas.

One huge challenge is working with people who can no longer learn. For future,
I'm eager to have "futureproofed" tools, protocols, habits, skills. Embed a
pill management regiment when someone reaches 60 which can serve another 20-30
years without major modification.

PS- Everyone pill minder I've tried sucks. Every pharmacy app I've tried
sucks. I apologize for not having constructive feedback; maybe I'm too close
to the problem.

~~~
sanketskasar
Hi, I am working on a reminders centric product. And I think I might have a
solution. Might be a naive and effective one or can be a totally useless. Can
we connect and discuss? Couldn't find your email on your profile.

------
peterburkimsher
I've been babysitting the homestay family kids, building Lego models, playing
games (Worms Armageddon, Age of Empires II, Bejeweled, Mahjong, Solitaire,
Rummikub, Asteroid, Alien Force, eSheep, stressreducers), and helping set up
Zoom and Google Meet calls for their school.

Tonight I had a super exciting evening, as I set up a local server for MSN
messenger.

[https://escargot.log1p.xyz/](https://escargot.log1p.xyz/)

[https://wink.messengergeek.com/t/creating-your-own-
wlm-09-se...](https://wink.messengergeek.com/t/creating-your-own-
wlm-09-server-the-updated-way/12022/159)

The 9 year old can type quite well already, and figured out how to change her
font, while the 6 year old keeps sending me nudges, dancing pigs, and audio
clips yelling "MIIIIIICROPHONE". It’s great to have a local server with no
minimum age limit (unlike Facebook, GMail, etc) and no risk of creepy friend
requests.

------
Mikajis
I've been self-isolating for like three months now so I've been busy...

Rendering Engine Built In C++
([https://opengl.bassi.li/](https://opengl.bassi.li/))

ML Models Trained To Predict Interest In Rental Units
([https://classifier.bassi.li/](https://classifier.bassi.li/))

Interpreted Programming Language Built With Python
([https://simplescript.bassi.li/](https://simplescript.bassi.li/))

On a completely unrelated note: I'm aggressively unemployed and would very
much welcome a remote development job. Cheers!

------
megalomanu
I'm working on a kind of human-curated recommendation engine for movies. As a
movie buff, I'm often frustrated by the film recommendations apps that return
results too out of context for me. I also find them quite depressing, they're
often nothing more than echo chambers that favor the same movies again and
again.

Actually, I didn't become a movie buff with tools like this but with watching
the movies liked by the directors of my favorite films. For instance: Pulp
Fiction -> Quentin Tarantino -> Bande à part -> Jean-Luc Godard -> Robert
Bresson -> ...

In addition to giving you some ideas about films that you could like, this
helps you to better see the big picture (no pun intended). You learn about the
important movie periods and movements (French New Wave, Italian neorealism,
New Hollywood...), you develop a more serious approach to film, and you can
live these mind-blowing moments when you notice similarities between two
movies done 50 years apart and that looked at first glance totally different.

I already created the engine (which is giving good results for my profile! It
recommends me movies that I never thought of). The challenge was mostly to
found all the data required by the engine. Now, I must admit I'm
procrastinating a little bit for developing the actual web app!

(and thank you everyone for your messages, your projects are awesome!)

~~~
HaloZero
Hope you post here if you build it! Sounds like a fun app. I wish letterboxd
did something like that, maybe you could partner with them?

~~~
simiansays
For my movie recommender project, I wanted to support Letterboxd but they
didn't respond to any of my emails (they have a closed API). So for now I only
support Trakt. If anyone knows how to get onto the Letterboxd API please let
me know!

------
julee04
I'm creating (and just soft-launched!) a micro-learning site called smalltuts:
[https://smalltuts.com/](https://smalltuts.com/)

The concept is simple: If twitter + youtube had a baby for learning.

An interesting side effect: I've personally had a hard time getting started
with writing, and ever since I've launched smalltuts, I've created a new
course almost every day.

~~~
ramesh457
I really like the concept! The "mark as done" really helps track things.
Would've personally preferred if the items collapsed as you marked them as
complete.

As one of the examples show this is the perfect way to convey installation /
setup guides!

Look forward to how you take the idea forward!

------
harrylepotter
I've done a bunch of small weekend projects...

* Zoom-answering bot (covidcaller.com)

* Voice controlled bidet using LIRC+Rpi ('Alexa, wash my asshole')

* Retrofitting HDMI-CEC capabilities to a 25-year-old bose stereo using a raspberry pi+RS-485

* Amazon fire stick hardware rooting to add additional OTG storage ([https://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-tv/development/unlock-...](https://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-tv/development/unlock-fire-tv-stick-2nd-gen-tank-t3907002))

* Getting stadia working on my nintendo switch

* Modernizing/re-painting an old 70s dresser

~~~
briandilley
I want a voice controlled bidet. Can it clean _more_ than your asshole though?
IE: 'Alexa, stimul... wash my beaver.'

~~~
harrylepotter
technically, yeah! Although i haven't done the remote codes for that one yet
;-)

It's also a bit flawed. It's basically IFTTT webhooks + raspberry pi + IR
shield + a biobidet A8

------
smackay
I wrote a django-crispy-forms template pack for the GOV.UK Design System. I
was working on a project for Public Health England when the project got put on
hold because of the lock-down and this was an itch that needed scratching.
Hopefully this is going to speed things up when the project resumes.

[https://github.com/wildfish/crispy-forms-
gds](https://github.com/wildfish/crispy-forms-gds)

[https://design-system.service.gov.uk](https://design-system.service.gov.uk)

------
vnglst
I created this app for my daughter to help her get better at math. It's still
a work in progress, but I thought I'd share it here to get some initial
feedback. [https://tafels.app](https://tafels.app)

Source code:
[https://github.com/vnglst/tafels.app](https://github.com/vnglst/tafels.app)

~~~
rusinov
Really nice. Your daughter love using it? Feedback: I would make background
color of buttons with answers slightly lighter to make text easier to read.

------
DonCarlitos
I made a national organization (AARP) change course and issue corrections
regarding their Coronavirus volunteer program with a single blog post on
Medium. (They had been sending members to an open, Google spreadsheet where
their info was public). [https://medium.com/@doncarlitos/maintaining-privacy-
while-vo...](https://medium.com/@doncarlitos/maintaining-privacy-while-
volunteering-during-the-coronavirus-
pandemic-e1318697af9a?sk=1e53387181192938eff7e95ad67d2575)

------
egbert
I made a tool I used to create weekly menus publicly available:
[https://www.weekmaal.nl](https://www.weekmaal.nl)

Example menu:
[https://www.weekmaal.nl/public/4fc17e55-cc39-4a4e-b6cf-79c1c...](https://www.weekmaal.nl/public/4fc17e55-cc39-4a4e-b6cf-79c1c39ee020)

Warning: Only available in dutch!

I was doing weekly groceries since last summer and had partially automated the
process of aggregating the ingredients into one grocery list already.

When the social distancing started I figured maybe others would find this tool
useful, so I spent a couple of days building a usable interface and account
creation features and told some friends on Facebook. Nobody, besides me and my
girlfriend, ended up really using it, but it was a nice exercise nonetheless
;).

~~~
gnur
Nice! Do you know if it would be possible to automatically get the recipe list
into something AH, Jumbo or picnic delivery?

~~~
egbert
Thanks! As of now, no, but I'm thinking about adding such functionality with a
chrome extension maybe, not sure yet if that really works out or if I get
round to it though. But its currently my biggest bottleneck in my own workflow
so it may just get there ;).

My ambition is to plan out for 3 months or so and then to be able to split up
the groceries and order all the non-expiry stuff once from a grocery delivery
shop and have a weekly grocery list to take to a bio shop.

------
anderspitman
* Built a table from a home depot butcher block and steel pipe. Felt great to work with my hands.

* stealthcheck[0] - Service health monitoring with email alerts and automated restarts in <150 lines of code. Just create a checks.json config file where each check includes a check command, interval, and on-fail command. Set up multiple stealthcheck instances all pointing at each other for redundancy.

* quarantest[1] - Most CI testing tools focus on automated tests, but sometimes the changes are very visual and you just want to give your team a demo of your pull request to play with. quarantest runs a build for each GitHub PR, generates a URL for the build, then posts a comment on the PR with a link to the build. You can see an example of it in action here[2]. Still in a pretty hacky state. Probably would be better to use the GH status API with a link that goes to a page listing all the past builds from the PR instead of spamming comments, but it's getting the job done.

[0]:
[https://github.com/anderspitman/stealthcheck](https://github.com/anderspitman/stealthcheck)

[1]:
[https://github.com/anderspitman/quarantest](https://github.com/anderspitman/quarantest)

[2]:
[https://github.com/iobio/gene.iobio.vue/pull/497](https://github.com/iobio/gene.iobio.vue/pull/497)

------
will_asouka
I'm an ex-military now furloughed airline pilot working on a flight planning
tool to save trying to spot the needle in the haystack that is the current
NOtice To AirMen system.

[https://www.rapidplanapp.com/](https://www.rapidplanapp.com/)

~~~
codelitt
GA pilot here. I'll send this to my airline buddies. Really useful.

~~~
will_asouka
That would be amazing- thanks!

------
stephenou
Late to the party but still want to share!

I created [https://fruitionsite.com](https://fruitionsite.com), a free, open
source toolkit for building websites with Notion. You get pretty URL slugs,
custom domain, and a whole bunch of other features.

I hacked it together in a weekend, put up the marketing site (using Fruition,
oh so meta) and shared it in Notion's Facebook group and subreddit, without
any expectations that it would go anywhere.

The response has been incredible. 11000 people have checked it out since. It
ended up on the Product Hunt newsletter [1]. People are making YouTube videos
[2] about it. Chris Coyier of CSS-Tricks [3] shared it too.

The biggest lesson for me was just launch it. There were many more things I
wanted to add. But I decided to share it publicly before it was perfect. Now I
have users who can give me real feedback rather than me pretending I know what
people want.

[1]
[https://www.producthunt.com/newsletter/4717](https://www.producthunt.com/newsletter/4717)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw0x54PzCaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw0x54PzCaI)

[3] [https://css-tricks.com/notion-powered-websites/](https://css-
tricks.com/notion-powered-websites/)

------
eabraham
I created [https://www.pullchecklist.com](https://www.pullchecklist.com), a
Github tool that surfaces contextually relevant checklists for Pull Requests.
I built it to scratch an itch of a common problem at work. Some of the member
of my team were tired of manually checking Github checklists because they were
not relevant to the PR they were reviewing. This tool layers conditional logic
on top of Github's checklist functionality.

------
bbsimonbb
Fixing data access for C# :-)
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=bbsimonb...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=bbsimonbb.QueryFirst)
This, I humbly submit, is superior to _all_ the existing approaches, in terms
of developer speed and comfort, runtime perf, and testability.

Compared to EF, you author your projections in a sandbox where you can get
familiar with your data as you build up your projection. Compared to stored
procs, your queries are versioned and distributed with the app. Compared to
Dapper and ADO, your SQL lives in a real environment and you have zero
mappings to maintain. This ought to change the world, no?

------
josteink
I've setup a personal matrix[1]-instance, with the relevant bridges for almost
all communications-platforms I use. Only exception is Signal, which ironically
is open-source, but still somehow un-integratable.

Being able to access all my things, consistently in the same app, across
devices, machines and networks is super-neat, and Riot[2] is a really smooth
Matrix-client, on mobile, web and desktop.

This is without a doubt the most productive spare-time hacking I've done in a
good while!

[1] [https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/) [2]
[https://about.riot.im/](https://about.riot.im/)

~~~
Arathorn
:D does [https://github.com/witchent/matrix-puppet-
signal](https://github.com/witchent/matrix-puppet-signal) not work?

~~~
josteink
Nope. At least not for me.

I had the synapse-instance, plus VoIP, irc-bridges, whatsapp and facebook
bridges all up in about one day.

The Signal bridge? It's an absolute train-wreck to setup, and after spending a
good whole weekend++ getting everything building...

Then I found out that the "pair" command never completes. By random I later
found out that it only works for the other users which has an _Android_ phone.
Seemingly it doesn't work if you use an iPhone to pair up, but that's not
documented anywhere either.

I find it particularly interesting comparing that to the bridges for other
proprietary IM-systems (facebook, whatsapp), because you would expect those to
perform worse (being closed, need reverse-engineering, etc), but no. They are
seamless to setup, while open-sourcey hero "Signal" is impossible to create an
integration against.

Pretty unexpected and weird.

------
tilolebo
I used to learn web development after work, but homeschooling my kids doesn't
leave me time for that anymore.

I'm curious how devs with kids at home manage the current situation. The
constant multitasking stresses me a lot, I feel incapable of doing anything
tech-related that would involve deep focus.

Does cleaning up the flat count as side project :D?

~~~
Sosh101
Same. I've no idea how people with kids and others to keep happy are managing
to squeeze in side projects.

~~~
nrjames
I have a full time job that has moved to remote and my spouse is on Zoom calls
most of the day for work. The only “side project” I have time for is managing
my kids’ remote learning. They are 7 and 9 yrs old. There are so many links
and logins and forms and downloads and uploads. I’ve learned. Lot about how
Google Classrooms could be redesigned to improve independence of younger
learners. Candidly, this is very difficult and my mental health is taking a
serious hit.

~~~
swader999
I feel like I need a holiday, a few days off at least. Doesn't feel smart to
ask for time off though and I don't really want to waste it either.

~~~
tilolebo
Well, I don't know the policy of your company, but at mine we've been
encouraged to take some days if possible.

Not only for mental health, but also to avoid that everyone take time off at
the same time. On another hand we have 30+ days per year, I guess it's a
different story if you only have 20 days or less.

~~~
nrjames
I can take time off and I did last week. However, I ended up just doing pretty
much the same thing as when I was working, so it was a waste. What I really
need is some time completely to myself, just sitting outside or something.
It's my most precious resource right now and very hard to come by.

------
federicoponzi
I've been worked for a while now on an new Supervisor / Init system written in
Rust:
[https://github.com/FedericoPonzi/horust/](https://github.com/FedericoPonzi/horust/)
Learnt a lot in the process and there are so much things still to do! Feel
free to drop me a message if you're interested in contributing, curious or
just to say hi :)

------
jackkinsella
After falling in love with the Destroy All Software style of genuinely
advanced, all-encompassing programming screencasts, I started a YouTube
channel with my own twist on the theme: Screencasts situated inside a decade-
old, profitable, production web app, ones that emphasize actual workflow.

I've been an indie-hacker for 10 years so have seen the effects of my
programming decisions over the same period. I've seen how fads come and go,
sometimes wreaking havoc. I've also seen how coding decisions affect business
(such as strategies to transform data into seo at scales of 10k+ items). I've
seen how to keep something running day-and-night as if your livelihood
depended on it - since it very much does.

That's the game plan anyway. I'm five episodes in:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC17mJJnvzAa_e9qQqLIfIeQ](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC17mJJnvzAa_e9qQqLIfIeQ)

For fun I took up the tenor ukulele. Compared to any other instrument I've
tried, it's got a much kinder learning curve. You can sound alright playing
four-chord rock and pop songs in easier keys like C major after a month.

------
constexpr
Shaking up the JavaScript build tool ecosystem with
[https://github.com/evanw/esbuild](https://github.com/evanw/esbuild), a
bundler and minifier that's 10x-100x faster than industry-standard ones
(Webpack/Rollup/Parcel).

~~~
vosper
This looks cool, and your pandemic commit rate is impressive :)

------
wmichelin
I got an iPad and the pencil and I'm drawing a lot. It's super relaxing and
fun to see the finished product. Plus, this is my first time really doing
digital art so I'm blown away by how sophisticated the tooling is.

~~~
jez
Do you have app / tool / resource recommendations?

~~~
icipiracy
If you'd be interested, you might want to join a beta test for a collaborative
design for iPad: [https://www.apance.com](https://www.apance.com)

------
twaldecker
I built a few online multiplayer boardgames:
[https://wunderwald.games](https://wunderwald.games) code is at
[https://GitHub.com/twaldecker/halma](https://GitHub.com/twaldecker/halma) Hi
is in only in German for now. Initial build was done in one afternoon for a
Skype birthday surprise party.

------
jfrankamp
I built a sketch of a game with unity

(A/D keyboard, left right taps on mobile)

[http://countdown.joshuafrankamp.com.s3-website-us-
east-1.ama...](http://countdown.joshuafrankamp.com.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/boxes/)

This might look familiar to anyone who has seen this set of unity tutorials. I
watched the first ~6 back to back and then attempted to rebuild a version of
it all from memory.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j48LtUkZRjU&list=PLPV2KyIb3j...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j48LtUkZRjU&list=PLPV2KyIb3jR5QFsefuO2RlAgWEz6EvVi6)

~~~
pks016
Nice start. Best of luck for future work.

------
afc
I've been writing a lot on my Zettelkasten. I've been very productive!

I published an article about Zettelkästen:
[https://github.com/alefore/weblog/blob/master/zettelkasten.m...](https://github.com/alefore/weblog/blob/master/zettelkasten.md)

I'm also working on an article about software correctness, summarizing my
experience working on infrastructure software at Google for about 13 years.
It's very incomplete and I'll probably end up restructuring it significantly
(not very happy with the current logical structure). I only started working on
this two or three weeks ago (as a side project), so I'm satisfied with the
progress I've been able to make:
[https://github.com/alefore/weblog/blob/master/software-
corre...](https://github.com/alefore/weblog/blob/master/software-
correctness.md)

I'm also working on other similar articles on other topics (Bitcoin, Stoicism,
Bauhaus), but those are even less complete.

Lastly, I've continued to make significant improvements to my text editor
([https://github.com/alefore/edge](https://github.com/alefore/edge)).

I think it's interesting that I'm finding it hard to focus on some topics, but
I'm currently very productive in others.

~~~
eykd
I started practicing Zettelkasten recently, using The Archive[1].

I already had a pretty large collection of less-structured notes from nvALT,
and I love how the new "rules" really help to shape my new notes. I'm
converting old notes as I have the time and need.

I was initially skeptical of the idea of timestamping notes in the filename,
but I find it counterintuitively useful, and The Archive has really good
support for it w/ the Cmd-U shortcut. The Archive also has multiple tabs,
which help immensely over nvALT's single pane.

[1]: [https://zettelkasten.de/the-archive/](https://zettelkasten.de/the-
archive/)

------
InInteraction
I re-created my personal website trying to build a compelling web experience
that works without JavaScript and any third parties. With so much of an
emphasis on front-end frameworks and JavaScript runtimes, I wanted to try to
get back to basics... just for fun.
[https://insightfulinteraction.com/](https://insightfulinteraction.com/)

~~~
tomca32
Great job!

People often insist that JS is necessary for interactivity, and it really,
really isn't. You can create interactive web experiences without JS, and just
add sprinkles of it when it makes sense.

"Basics" are more than enough for the vast majority of web content.

~~~
InInteraction
Thank you! I agree -- most sites on the web are just content and there's no
reason to have excessive JavaScript or any reason why the page can't be
perfectly functional without it. Some people call it 'The Website Obesity
Crisis'.

------
nabilhat
I started taking a few bites out of a job shop scheduling solution that's been
in the back of my mind for ages.

I tend to end up doing general geek stuff for small manufacturing businesses.
At a certain point they always ask about scheduling automation because their
one person who runs the shop can't keep track of everything any more. The
existing scheduling solutions are either too far down the rabbit hole of job-
shop-scheduling yak shaving to fit or attached to an ERP that's out of their
price range for a while.

In this case scheduling automation doesn't have to be perfect. It shouldn't
be, it's a waste of time. These users haven't grown into habits that fit an
optimized solution; their manufacturing data has been treated as an arcane
nuisance because it hasn't provided benefits yet. All they need is something
basic to get them started on the way to better habits and improving their data
while improving scheduling. I don't know how far I'll get, but it's cathartic
and educational to work on for now.

------
solof
An app to connect women travelling solo.

I've seen women posting on solo travelling facebook groups their current or
next location and PM each other, especially in non-english language groups.

With the app, you would receive a notification when a new traveller (speaking
your native tongue or not) is close using geolocation, then you check their
facebook profile and message them (via messenger).

No need to display the app: you just wait for the notifications (which
frequency can be changed). This is my idea for solving the egg & chicken
problem, so obviously the app doesn't display ads (and is free).

~~~
Jemaclus
Interesting idea! I bet there are tons of solo women travelers who would love
this kind of thing. How do you verify that they're all women?

~~~
solof
Thanks! For a start, users have to login via Facebook and they can report
other users.

------
mylons
I’ve been smoking meats @
[http://www.instagram.com/tahoebbq](http://www.instagram.com/tahoebbq) and
after messaging myself on slack to keep track of my kettlebell sets made
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/simple-and-
sinister/id15132753...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/simple-and-
sinister/id1513275382) to simply track my sets for now. Thinking of adding
some graphs to track progress and a timer this weekend.

~~~
mwizzle
Which smoker do you have? Other pro tips for equipment to get?

~~~
mylons
this is my first smoker. i had no idea what i was even getting when i ordered
a traeger. a pal works there and i moved into a place with a lot of space and
got me half off the Ironwood 650. I love it and would really recommend a
pellet grill to start. It's _SO_ easy. you set the temp on the grill, forget
it, and measure the temp of the meat.

so, get a meat probe. [https://www.thermoworks.com/Thermapen-
Mk4](https://www.thermoworks.com/Thermapen-Mk4) is the best one, thermoworks
also has probes that you can use the entire cook.

lumberjack pellets are considered the best and are a great deal @ dick's
[https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/lumber-jack-
competition...](https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/lumber-jack-competition-
blend-
pellets-18wtpucmpttnblnd2cfp/18wtpucmpttnblnd2cfp?sku=19046315&camp=CSE:DSG_92700048924809341_pla_pla-340551723043&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3JHr7J276QIVJAnnCh2PNQEeEAQYASABEgIrhfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/howtobbqright](https://www.youtube.com/user/howtobbqright)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPjkdaqksNWgA63aZfQ2bAQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPjkdaqksNWgA63aZfQ2bAQ)
are your mentors

~~~
mwizzle
This is amazing thanks!

I do loved smoked meats, but do you have any concerns around the health /
carcinogen risks associated with eating too much?

~~~
mylons
bbq is too good to worry about that

------
wincent
I wrote a small and "zero-dependency" configuration framework to replace
Ansible for managing my dotfiles:
[https://github.com/wincent/wincent/tree/master/fig](https://github.com/wincent/wincent/tree/master/fig)

Definitely one of my favorite hobbies: over-engineering.

~~~
pensv0
you spoke on our behalf

------
adamhepner
[https://istqb-glossary.page](https://istqb-glossary.page) \- I got frustrated
with the official ISTQB glossary page, so I made my own. Scraped their data
via (terrible, terrible) search API, published it all as a hugo page. Nothing
spectacular, but it serves a purpose. You can link to a specific term with
relative ease, see available translations and synonyms, and if I come around
to adding extra content (like youtube videos or articles explaining concept -
see [https://istqb-glossary.page/boundary-value-analysis/](https://istqb-
glossary.page/boundary-value-analysis/)), then the page will morph into place
for learning more about testing concepts - the glossary itself might be a
little... dry.

All contributions are welcome, however we're working 2 fulltime jobs and care
for a 3 yo in lockdown, so time to work on this project is a luxury.

------
emiunet
I worked on a bash script that downloads all of Slack messages to my local
computer. I have a few workspaces (some community workspaces) where I don't
have admin permissions and a few free tier workspaces where messages are
limited to 10K. I use this script to download chat messages to my computer
everyday so I can grep them later at any time.

It's on github: [https://github.com/t-tran/slack-chat-
backup](https://github.com/t-tran/slack-chat-backup)

~~~
dewy
This is great, thanks!

------
jz222
I'm working on an app that tracks errors in your applications. Currently, it
supports NodeJS servers and JS frontends. It reports detailed information
about the error like console logs, code snippets, stacktrace, occurrences with
timestamps, previous user interactions and custom data. In addition, it allows
you to track data about your websites visitors such as page views, unique
visitors, sessions, time on page, referrers and device data. It's all done in
a very transparent manner with as little data as possible. It's written in Go
and React and is completely open-source and can easily hosted by yourself.

[https://github.com/jz222/loggy](https://github.com/jz222/loggy)
[https://github.com/jz222/loggy-client](https://github.com/jz222/loggy-client)

------
ericmccarthy7
Built a simple web app for my girlfriend and I to "rate" our dates and add
photos. That way we can look back and have a nice digitized archive of time we
spent with each other.

Sounds dumb but could be nice one day in the future to be able to look back at
it. Also wrote it in Rust so I'm learning a new language while I'm at it.

------
filleokus
I installed Blender and started learning to do simple 3D modelling. Really
satisfying to get things right, and also frustrating in an almost funny way,
it feels like when I started out programming "I just wanna put a button here,
how hard can it be!?!?".

A plus side these days is that it takes enormous amounts of time. For people
interested in starting out: My 2019 13" MBP is fast enough for it to be fun,
at least for now. So you don't need to worry too much about GPU performance.

~~~
anthonybennis
I go through phases of investing time in Blender & creating 3D renders. Plan
is to create a CG 3 panel type comic. I've always wanted to do this and even
though working from home, there's more time in day due to no commute. Love all
the changes in 2.8 and enjoy learning the tool as much as I do creating with
it.

------
priyankc
Checkout [https://www.wfhcave.com](https://www.wfhcave.com)

Hypothesis: As many of us work from home, there are several different things
we all do. Be it cooking, hobbies, writing etc. WFH Cave is a place to share
your projects and help inspire each other. I currently have around 30 users,
mostly friends and family.

Feedback that would help - what is that would stick here. Currently it feels
like a normal photo sharing site. Any ideas would be much appreciated.

------
andreygrehov
Dynamic Programming.

There were a lot of layoffs recently, so I wanted to do whatever I can to help
my fellow engineers. I unfortunately can't help with referrals, but what I can
do is share my experience and knowledge. I love Dynamic Programming and
decided to record a YouTube course [1] explaining the topic as simple as
possible (ELI5).

A lot of people struggle with DP and if you are one of those, feel free to
subscribe. I release new videos every Sunday.

Also, since I'm not an an experienced YouTuber and English is my second
language, feedback is a massive motivator for me. So, if you have any feedback
to share, please, let me know what needs to be improved and I'll make sure to
work on it.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnwNEngsXoIp_tgJ2jZWfw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnwNEngsXoIp_tgJ2jZWfw)

------
GeoNomad
[http://covidobits.art](http://covidobits.art)

An art project to remind people that the COVID-19 deaths are not just a
statistic to track the numbers. Each death is a tragedy.

Real and simulated obituaries are presented at the current death rate by
country, age, and gender.

Take a moment to reflect on each one.

~~~
billylo
thank you for doing this... very meaningful.

------
skocznymroczny
Working on a simple 3D game engine. Not going for some advanced rendering
techniques, just want to have a map you can walk around. Have implemented the
map loading (map from Unity Asset Store) some basic postprocessing effects,
sky and skeletal animation so that I can have people walking around.

Using D and OpenGL. Might rewrite it to WebGPU in the future when it gets more
stable.

[https://imgur.com/jAIf6wt](https://imgur.com/jAIf6wt)

------
alexh1
[https://encrypted-todos.com](https://encrypted-todos.com) \- End-to-end
encrypted kanban

Operating under the codename Portobello for now but friends and family don't
like the name. The landing page is atrocious, but the actual app functionality
is nearing an MVP.

I guess the big question for me is do I make it realtime for the launch. The
handshake for swapping keys and allowing access to a board/organisation
currently happens via HTTP polling, but that's not such a nice experience.
Currently the whole thing is hosted on Netlify so moving to websockets would
require me to set up another service somewhere, not sure if it's worth it
before I validate my idea.

I'm going to do an official launch on Hacker News within the next couple of
weeks. Still a lot to do as you'll see.

~~~
biscotti
You probably know this already, but the Yearly / Monthly toggle on your
pricing page does not toggle, at least in iOS

~~~
alexh1
Yeah... I'm aware. My list of things to do is extensive and over the last week
I committed to a PoC of the app, which is now done. Time to clean up the
landing page

------
hariharasudhan
Have made a site out of links collected from this page. Check it out
[https://born-out-of-covid.f22labs.com/](https://born-out-of-
covid.f22labs.com/)

~~~
schmappel
This is great!

------
skeebuzz
My girlfriend (Spanish teacher) and I are in full lockdown atm (Colombia), so
we started a blog project: [https://triplechili.com](https://triplechili.com).
The idea is to find interesting content that's only available in English, and
translate it to make it available in Spanish, while at the same time providing
some tools for language learners. This came out of my own efforts to find
content in both languages to help me learn Spanish. So we display posts in
both languages and if you click on a sentence it highlights the same sentence
in the other language. Right now it's just the boilerplate next.js + strapi
(headless cms) that I found, but we're in the process of coming up with a
proper design.

------
jeffrwells
I’ve been working on Flux, a platform to deploy and host deep learning models
in production.

Instead of renting a GPU instance and setting up a Flask web server, you use
git to push your trained model to Flux with some configuration and get back an
http endpoint.

For example, you set that your input is the url to an image, and that your
output should be the top classification and its likelihood, and that your
model is in pytorch.

For example if you have a classifier for dog breeds you:

Make a POST to fluxdeploy.com/username/dog-classifier with json { “url”: “...”
} And get back { “klass”: “Great Dane”, “probability”: 0.937373 }

No need to do your own devops, Flux will scale for you. And it’s priced per-
request and cheaper than hosting your own web server. Flux also deals with
versioning and dependencies.

Still working on streaming inputs like video.

~~~
scythe
There's a name clash with f.lux, which you may want to avoid.

~~~
jeffrwells
Thanks, ya naming is hard.

It was originally called Astra, which ended up having even more conflicts.

I use f.lux and love it. Hoping mine is different enough to not confuse. Funny
enough, I actually thought it was “f dot lux” and was conceptual thinking of
it like “function dot light”

------
knasmai
I'm working on website that aggregates Twitter feeds of your political
representatives based on your location, starting from your city council, mayor
through the president. This is helpful to see what they're saying and for any
local updates regarding COVID or otherwise.

~~~
gknoy
That sounds really neat! I hope we get a chance to see a "Show HN" of this
sometime in the future.

------
rkapsoro
I've been working on a language learning app for the last year and a half, and
quarantine time has definitely given me even more bandwidth to work on it.
Been a source of real pleasure these last couple of months, actually.

The app itself is a bit of a different take on the problem space than many of
the other well-known offerings in the market. iOS only for now, SwiftUI, and
built around enabling "Compelling & Comprehensible Input"-based language
acquisition using video, audio, and text you've supplied yourself.

Interestingly - when I started the project I reckoned it would be about 2
years to shipping something useful, which would mean about Q3/Q4 2020. I'm
starting to think that estimate was, shockingly, about right.

Cheers to everyone and their projects!

~~~
codethief
Could you elaborate on how your app is going to be different from other apps
(like Duolingo or Fluent Forever)?

I'm always very interested in hearing how other people learn new languages.

~~~
billylo
I made this for my better half (she's is learning Japanese.) Point camera to
object, app would read out detected object in your language of choice.
[https://travelshoppingbuddy.com/](https://travelshoppingbuddy.com/)

------
toyg
I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you.

More seriously, I'm trying to get in the habit of not talking about any side
project I've not shipped yet, since when I "announce" them in advance I end up
not shipping anything. Turns out this might actually have a basis in science,
as recent studies allege that the brain "discharges" some energy/motivation
when one talks about future plans.

~~~
cseleborg
I read that too some time ago. I understood that once you announce your
project, you get some of the social credit for it. This "advance credit"
diminishes the return on actually putting down the work, which also tends to
become more tedious towards the end of the project.

I observed this with myself: many years ago I was planning to write a novel. I
had already sketched out the plot etc., and of course told my friends a family
about it. For about half a year, they kept asking me about the progress. In
retrospect, I quite enjoyed being "an author" in their eyes. It seems I did
benefit from announcing my project without actually ever finishing it, which
may very well have lowered my motivation to pull through with it.
Anecdotically QED, I guess...

~~~
lonelappde
It's interesting that you felt impacted by their admiration, while they likely
saw you as faking it and waiting for you to step up or admit defeat.

~~~
toyg
Why so negative? Maybe they were just excited and curious to read it.

------
cmauniada
As an iOS developer I learned react! Then I learned about gastbyJS and now I’m
working on making a simple website for a startup/business.

By far the hardest thing for me to grasp has been CSS, it’s just so weird and
feels so un natural at some points. There are so many ways to do the same
thing, which feels a little overwhelming. Also in awe of grid layouts, which I
just learned about so at least that’s a good thing!

~~~
hariharasudhan
if you're using react then definitely checkout
[https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool react
components

------
bingdig
Still a work in progress, but
[https://www.govtrades.com](https://www.govtrades.com) as a site to easily
view stock returns of senators. The goal is to increase transparency of trades
and accountability in policymaking as its becoming clearer that senators still
leverage non-public information in trading and may be swayed in policymaking
based on stocks they own.

(Edited to make link clickable)

~~~
zeptonix
Any chance of getting individual trades / more detailed data up? What kind of
underlying data sources are there for this stuff?

~~~
bingdig
Totally, that should be up within the next couple days. You can check out the
methodology section for more details, but the data comes from public
disclosures mandated by the STOCK Act (and Yahoo Finance for stock prices).

------
ldd
Game Tools:

\- Visual Tech Trees (React, javascript) [0]

Games:

\- Slay the spire + pokemon (React, javascript) [1]

\- HN Comments Matcher (Phoenix, elixir) [2]

[0]: [https://ldd.github.io/react-tech-tree/](https://ldd.github.io/react-
tech-tree/)

[1]: [https://ldd.itch.io/nu](https://ldd.itch.io/nu)

[2]: [https://hn.lddstudios.com/](https://hn.lddstudios.com/)

[0-source]: [https://github.com/ldd/react-tech-
tree](https://github.com/ldd/react-tech-tree)

[2-source]:
[https://github.com/ldd/hn_comments_game](https://github.com/ldd/hn_comments_game)

~~~
cephalization
Alright that crossover game is amazing, such a great idea

~~~
ldd
Exactly why I made it for a 72-hour gamejam. This is still a very, very early
prototype of a game, but I hope to put a little bit of time each week until it
becomes awesome.

Also, thanks for the words of encouragement, they mean the world to me!

------
fwsgonzo
I am working on a game with a friend of mine.
[https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/319909531167621130/71...](https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/319909531167621130/710237799877443614/unknown.png)

I'm also using C++ as a scripting language inside a virtual machine. It's very
performant, things are going well. :)

~~~
7373737373
It looks very beautiful :) Do you have a website?

~~~
fwsgonzo
Thanks, and no, but I am writing occasionally:
[https://medium.com/@fwsgonzo/adventures-in-game-engine-
progr...](https://medium.com/@fwsgonzo/adventures-in-game-engine-programming-
part-3-3895a9f5af1d)

~~~
7373737373
Wow, that is very sophisticated! Looking forward to the next writeups :)

------
colebowl
I'm building TidyCloud. It's a toolset on top of common cloud storage drives
to provide cross platform search, duplicate identification, security risk
identification and usage statistics/analytics across your files stored in the
cloud

[https://tidycloud.app](https://tidycloud.app)

I'm looking for beta users if you dig the idea and want to help out a feel
HNer.

~~~
nfour
Looks valuable! I've a question. I'm building something which stores encrypted
app data through a user provided cloud storage login.

Could TidyCloud allow for a user to OAuth login and request permission to
store files across many storage providers (to ensure availability)?

~~~
colebowl
Cross provider sync is on our roadmap but not available yet. If you want, send
me an email with some more details and I'll look into the feasibility.

------
tanin
I'm working on a programmable tooltip on Mac OS X
([https://github.com/tanin47/tip](https://github.com/tanin47/tip)), as in you
can write your own script (ruby/python/bash) to provide tooltip items.

It's my first real app on Mac OS X. I started the app before the covid crisis
though.

But these days I have so much time to iterate on it...

------
coris47
I've been learning websocket stuff with Socket.io. Built a game to play with
other remote friends that is comically simple, but really fun:

1\. Item appears on the screen (like 'vacuum', or 'Q of spades'

2\. Whichever team finds it in their house first and returns with it to their
screen wins a point

[http://www.rummagerush.com/](http://www.rummagerush.com/)

------
agrippanux
Mine is pretty vanilla; I built a home server for development/media. It's been
probably 13 years since I built a computer so the experience of researching
parts, etc was fun. My wife appreciates it's almost totally silent :)

It's been a great project so far; using it to learn Prometheus, pick up more
Go development, host my own NextCloud, and run Plex and a Minecraft server.

------
myaccount54673
[http://www.rjwilkins.com/project/reinsexp](http://www.rjwilkins.com/project/reinsexp)

I’m an Actuary who is trying to encourage other actuaries to bring more
computer science concepts into their work. I created some dashboards in d3.js
to illustrate some of the tougher actuarial concepts and had a lot of positive
feedback on LinkedIn.

------
novamostra
One friend had the idea of playing bingo using video chat programs, so I built
[http://bingofor.fun](http://bingofor.fun), a simple page which generate Bingo
Cards for free. The host of the game has to generate a new game, and then he
can generate as many cards as he want. He can also share the game code with
the players to generate their own cards. Every card has it's own ID for
validation and everything expires after 8 days. The cards are print friendly
for the classic players and for the new generation, the view card page
implements simple mechanics to mark the numbers during the game.

PHP, Pure css and mysql to avoid duplicate cards!

------
karmakaze
I've registered a few domain names for soon-to-start projects:

\- cheatsheetsdb.com - crowdsource them by topic, up/down votes to see which
are good

\- ispecsdb.com - similar to above but for various product specs

\- stackflows.com - something to connect a slack channel's messages as input
to a Kanban-like-board workflow (unclear use cases/design)

Past projects: (welcome any comments/suggestions)

[0] [https://statuspages.me](https://statuspages.me) (all the statuspages on
one page),

[1] [https://gitgrep.com](https://gitgrep.com) (hosted git search),

[2] [https://quicklog.io](https://quicklog.io) (high-level events to narrow
log viewing)

~~~
karmakaze
I put up an MVP for cheatsheetsdb.com, it's live!

Please add your favorite cheatsheets (but not tutorials, guides, or other long
form content).

[https://cheatsheetsdb.com](https://cheatsheetsdb.com)

------
AJRF
I made a clone of YikYak because I thought that would be a good idea For
people in lockdown.

After almost finishing it (only few bugs left) I decided to not bother trying
to release it. Like most projects my initial enthusiasm went out the window
once I got something working. It’s so ripe for abuse too that it would
probably make people feel worse about themselves rather than better. I always
sort of knew this but the enthusiasm for the better of me.

I’m instead going to open source all the parts of it (the web app, the sql to
recreate the dB, the mobile app, and the API) as that probably has more
impact.

For now it still up at [https://ottr.chat](https://ottr.chat)

------
itpragmatik
Building: \- a native iOS personal finance app while learning Swift/Xcode/UX
\- Backed by two REST API services (one is auth service and other one that
manages the finances) written in Spring Boot; running on docker-compose on AWS
ec2 \- Learning how to run these two services behind nginx proxy and on SSL -
using mkcert on local box and letsencrypt on aws ec2.

------
mcv
I work from home, teach my kids, and play EU4 to relax[0]. That's pretty much
all my life is, at the moment.

My 11 year old son has decided we wants to make a table for his younger
brother, so that might turn into a side project for me. If I'm lucky it turns
into a side project for our carpenter neighbour instead.

[0] Yesterday after a disappointing job offer, I declared war on everybody.

~~~
tunnuz
Sorry to hear that dude, I hope things turn around for you <3

~~~
mcv
Don't feel sorry for me. I still have it better than most.

------
ingenieroariel
My quarantine side project is improving electricity in my neighborhood.
Advising others on surge protectors vs elevators.

Rallying others to unplug an entire new development that is leeching from our
community transformer / meter. And then trying to build bridges so they start
chiming in with $ if they want to connect again.

Now that everyone is at their households all the time it is easier to have
people pay attention to chronic problems and fix them for good.

The other project is getting old computers of mine fixed up and giving them to
households around with more than one child. Here in Colombia a lot of schools
started doing remote but only 50% of kids have equipment to connect from.

~~~
bostonpete
> Advising others on surge protectors vs elevators.

What does this mean...?

------
jp1016
I have created CodeKeep, Combining features from Google Keep to better
organise your code snippets by tagging them with labels and categorising into
folders, to Organize , Discover and Share Code Snippets.
[https://codekeep.io](https://codekeep.io) It supports \- Organizing code with
labels, description and title \- Organize code snippets into folders \-
Generate screenshots of the code with 1 click \- Discover code snippets I'm
working on the integration part to vscode

Checkout [https://codekeep.io](https://codekeep.io) , let me know your
feedback

------
Jdam
I'm a huge aviation nerd and super curious about the impact of covid on that
market. I've built a website that tracks which aircraft type flew where over
the last days and what the average number of flights per day for that type is
and was:

[http://www.flightstats.pro/](http://www.flightstats.pro/)

It already works well, but there's still a lot to do, like showing aircraft
routes on a map. The overall data provides a nice trend that is statistically
stable, but since free aircraft data is hard to come by, coverage of regions
that are not Europe or North America is not that great unfortunately.

------
blackboxlogic
I've been importing all Maine addresses into Open Street Map. I wrote the
tools I'm using and open source published parts that I thought could be
reused.

[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Import/Maine_E911_Addres...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Import/Maine_E911_Addresses)

~~~
Jemaclus
Wait, Maine addresses weren't in OSM before??

~~~
blackboxlogic
Yeah, I tried to switch off google maps and could only get directions to
street intersections or towns. Instead of getting mad about it, I decided to
fix it.

~~~
Jemaclus
That's big of you! I would have just thrown my computer on the ground and
cried.

Seriously, it boggles the mind that so many addresses aren't in it...

~~~
blackboxlogic
There's been plenty of computer-throwing and crying, but all worth it. Now I
can get directions without my phone highlighting every Mc Donalds and saying
things like "turn left at the People's United Bank". I started to wonder if
google chose routes which specifically sent me passed advertisers' stores.

------
pappnase12
I've been working on an web page to generate math exercises for my son as I
was tired of coming up myself with new exercises every day during the home
schooling period. I also wanted to learn more about frontend development. It
uses Vue.js and requires no backend.

[https://matheplus.ninja](https://matheplus.ninja)

~~~
vnglst
Nice! I’m working on something similar for my daughter to help her learn the
multiplication tables: [https://tafels.app](https://tafels.app)

(and also to help me learn svelte ;)

------
bradmerlin
[https://sync.haus](https://sync.haus)

I wanted a free, easy way to listen to music with my friends, so I built this
a month ago. It's still pretty rough around the edges, but it's simple and
usable enough. It's mostly Go, with a nice ring buffer to keep streaming
synchronised.

Also, baking a _lot_ of banana bread.

------
andrewicarlson
I got pretty tired of virtual happy hours and social events where there were
people I was socially-adjacent to, but not very familiar with that I kept
talking over. I've been working on [https://mixaba.com](https://mixaba.com) to
help solve that problem. It sorts people into small "rooms" and then shuffles
the occupants so you get new people to talk to.

It's currently in MVP and I'd like to add more "fun" features to it to push it
further into the social space and keep it out of the enterprise territory that
MS Teams and Zoom occupy.

~~~
michealr
Cool, really like this idea, what are you using for the video chat to allow
programmatically changing people? and how do you handle the data loads for
hosting video? could imagine it could get pricey or is it peer to peer

~~~
andrewicarlson
Thanks! I'm using Twilio's Programmable Video API
[https://www.twilio.com/docs/video](https://www.twilio.com/docs/video) so
there is a cost, but it's not a pre-provisioned service so it's manageable.

------
joe8756438
Started way before quarantine, but was able to complete /tap,
[https://www.tatatap.com](https://www.tatatap.com) with extra time. It's
something like a build-your-own note-taking system.

Notes can be sent to /tap via SMS. Once received they go through a parser to
pull out key symbols to organize and register different aspects of the note.

There's a lot of functionality hidden behind a simple interface, the best
place to get an overview is the how-to [https://tatatap.com/how-
to](https://tatatap.com/how-to)

------
nerf0
I made a website for friends to play poker.

[https://playcards.live](https://playcards.live)

It was conceived before the quarantine. I built it so a group of people can
play face-to-face without poker cards or chips. So I optimized for mobile use.

It seems that people are now using it on desktops playing remotely because of
the quarantine.

~~~
nbclark
This is great. I had a similar idea in April and made
[https://pokerinplace.app](https://pokerinplace.app) \- Would love to exchange
notes.

~~~
nerf0
Nice. Looks like yours is much more feature-rich. Very impressive that you
built it on your own. Good job!

How long did it take you to ship it?

~~~
nbclark
Thank you. Still feels like and endless set of features to add: tournaments,
hot keys, animations, etc.

It took about 2 weeks of nights/weekends to have something functional I could
play with friends. The engine was the hardest part. Then another week to open
to the public and then it’s been a few weeks of bug fixes before it started to
feel pretty stable.

What about you?

~~~
nerf0
Took me 2 months of spare time in total. Engine was definitely the hardest.
Debugging was also tricky, due to multi-threading.

~~~
nbclark
Agree. I wrote the engine in Node (so punted on the threading problem a bit)
then just ported pieces of the engine to firebase functions to handle the
actual computation. Made testing a bit easier as I could just simulate players
client side. What did you build yours in?

~~~
nerf0
Mine is aws lambda + redis. I rely on extensive testing to flush out bugs
early. But sometimes I do question my initial choice :D

------
ndkfkdkd
I contribute to findthemasks.com. Maker communities, companies, and everyday
people use our map to find where to donate PPE to those fighting covid.

If you have time, we need tons of help:
[https://github.com/findthemasks/findthemasks](https://github.com/findthemasks/findthemasks)

~~~
Tarrosion
I haven't seen much news about PPE shortages in the last few weeks. Is that
because the situation has improved or just because it's unchanged and thus no
longer exciting news?

------
travbrack
I was inspired by Youtuber Device Orchestra to try turning a sonic toothbrush
into a synthesizer. I got it to work and have made a couple videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtBIAIUupbJChgrajTvapSQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtBIAIUupbJChgrajTvapSQ)

In case anyone cares I'm sending MIDI to an Arduino board which I programmed
to handle the events using a MIDI library. I then convert the midi notes to a
frequency which I pulse on two digital pins driving an H bridge, which I hook
up directly to the coil on the brush.

~~~
skimberk1
This is so cool!! I love the video production

------
Megabeets
Working hard on Cutter, an open-source, free and libre Reverse Engineering
project. It's cross platform and supports tons of architectures. A debugger
was recently introduced, as well as native integration with multiple
Decompilers

[https://cutter.re](https://cutter.re)
[https://github.com/radareorg/cutter](https://github.com/radareorg/cutter)

using it recently to reverse engineering some Gameboy ROMs, embedded devices
and the usual x86 malware

hopefully more people will come to work on this great project :)

~~~
indigochill
Oh, this looks cool! I've been wanting to work on an r2-backed project like
this for a while but never committed. Will have a deeper look into Cutter
soon.

------
notyourplayer
I’m working on a fitness platform, enabling you to find people to workout with
either in your area, or with someone who shares the same interests/fitness
levels as you. Super early stage, we have some designs and a landing page
which you can check out here: [https://yoke-app.netlify.app/](https://yoke-
app.netlify.app/)

We’ve had to pivot our idea since the pandemic and we’re looking into working
out via Zoom (for example), and allowing personal trainers to connect with
clients on the internet. Appreciate any feedback or ideas!

~~~
m3kw9
Is it really at the bottom, a dating app?

~~~
Infinitesimus
Isn't every social app? People even try on LinkedIn

------
Kanjimi
I am working on Kanjimi, a browser extension for people learning Japanese.

My goal is to help people to read any Japanese website by adding information
about the vocabuary words (pronunciation, meaning).

But at the same time I want this to be highly customizable and easy to use,
because helping too much or systematically does not actually help to learn. So
this has to be just right for everyone to be truly useful.

It is not released yet, but I made a mini-website and have a Twitter account
for this project if anyone is interested:

[https://www.kanjimi.com/](https://www.kanjimi.com/)

~~~
tentboy
Not quite a quarantine side project as I started in December, but i've been
studying japanese as my side project. I've been able to take advantage of
saving 45 min a day on my commute and putting that into study time.

I'll have to check out your site!

------
rocktronica
I've picked up indoor gardening and designed some 3D-printed, self-watering
planters that screw into jars.

[https://blog.tommy.sh/posts/adventures-in-self-watering-
plan...](https://blog.tommy.sh/posts/adventures-in-self-watering-planters-
part-1/)

------
eloisius
Learning Taylor Swift songs on the ukulele. How do I get VC money for this?

~~~
jackkinsella
Also learning the uke. I wonder what hacks you've figured out? My first
insight was:

\- it's easiest to remember chords when you think of them as fundamental ur-
shapes with the "bar" shifted up (sometimes requiring additional fingers)

------
standeven
Designed a sanitary foot pull and launched a web store -
[https://www.pedipull.com](https://www.pedipull.com)

Normally I manage a team and write software for the oil and gas industry but
oil isn't doing so great these days. We used some mechanical engineering
resources design it, laser cut it and prototyped it in the office bathroom,
determined freedom to operate after a review of existing patents, and launched
the webstore on Shopify with a colleague. This all happened in about two days!

------
rlander
I'm working on a browser-based MMO based on Game Neverending [0] (the game
that eventually morphed into Flickr):

[0] [https://www.giantbomb.com/game-
neverending/3030-48604/](https://www.giantbomb.com/game-
neverending/3030-48604/)

~~~
Ashwinning
Good luck, looking forward to see your upcoming photo sharing and enterprise
chat apps in the near future! (P.S. I don't make the rules)

~~~
rlander
Thank you, good sir. Those’d be parts 2 and 3 of the business plan, with 4 and
5 being “???” and “profit”.

In all seriousness, I’m just hoping to revive a simple (and awesome) game.

------
ljvmiranda
Create personalized and unique 8-bit sprites from your name using Cellular
Automata!

[https://ljvmiranda921.github.io/sprites-as-a-
service](https://ljvmiranda921.github.io/sprites-as-a-service)

Github: [https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/sprites-as-a-
service](https://github.com/ljvmiranda921/sprites-as-a-service)

Perfect substitute for Github avatars or random profile pics!

I learned Vue and frontend just for this hehe. Good experience so far! Lmk
your thoughts!

~~~
severak_cz
this reminds me MonsterID by splitbrain -
[https://www.splitbrain.org/projects/monsterid](https://www.splitbrain.org/projects/monsterid)

~~~
ljvmiranda
yeah! The idea is the same! Hope you liked it!

------
arata
I am building a free Japanese learning website at [https://xn--
wgv71a119e.app](https://日本語.app) . It serves as a creative medium to improve
my design and development skills, as well as my Japanese.

My vision for the project is to give learners the basic foundation of
vocabulary, kanji, and grammar and to expose them as early as possible to
native content (something that I wish I did sooner). For that reason, I
utilize various media such as tweets and YouTube videos to make the content
more natural (i.e. not textbookish), relevant, and engaging.

The project is still far from completion. A few days ago, I shared the early
version of kanji module ([https://xn--wgv71a119e.app/漢字](https://日本語.app/漢字))
to a reddit community. If you are interested in the details, please check the
post below:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/LearnJapanese/comments/gii8ww/looki...](https://old.reddit.com/r/LearnJapanese/comments/gii8ww/looking_for_feedback_on_a_kanji_website_i/)

Technology-wise, I am building the website with Next.js and wrote all sort of
scripts such as asset generation, dictionary, and parser in Go. Aside from no
support for utf-8 route in Next.js (I had to hack few things to make it work),
the development has been smooth and pleasant.

~~~
billylo
I made this for my better half (she's learning Japanese too.) Point camera to
object, app would read out detected object in your language of choice.
[https://travelshoppingbuddy.com/](https://travelshoppingbuddy.com/)

------
ryan_wunjo
I got laid off due to covid and needed to know how long my severance/covid
check was going to last me so I built a site that looks at all your recurring
income and expenses and tells you when you're gonna run out of money.
Definitely still a work in progress so be kind :)

timetillbroke.com

------
astashov
Building a weightlifting workout tracker, as a mobile PWA:
[https://www.liftosaur.com](https://www.liftosaur.com)

There're a lot of apps that are either focused on one weightlifting routine
(like 5x5 StrongLifts or Five3One) - they do nice job leading you through the
routine, but if you want to try another one, you basically need another app.
And if you want to create a custom routine, you're out of luck. There're also
generic ones, like Strong or Jefit, but it's hard to make them follow some
specific routine, increasing and decreasing weights automatically, changing
exercises when necessary, etc.

I thought - how hard would it be to create a platform, that'd support many
routines, and you'd choose any, and have a consistent UI across them you got
used to?

Another thing I wanted to see - how hard it is to create a PWA app that is
nice to use, and what features are still lacking there (compared to native
experience).

The app is already in a usable shape, I use it 3 times a week, though it only
has one working routine now. It's written in Preact/Redux/TypeScript.

It's a surprisingly pleasant experience to have a personal project like that,
and slowly build it in your own pace, working on features you care, that would
actually help you in your workouts. I found myself sometimes working on it til
late night, being in that "flow", like in the beginning of my career, having
so much fun, and returning back the joy of coding!

~~~
rantwasp
website does not load for me

------
rockmeamedee
[https://flexi.chat](https://flexi.chat), a videoconferencing app where you
can have a schedule and flexible speaking formats.

For example, you can have everyone in the meeting speak one after the other
(the app handles muting and un-muting the right people), then repeatedly
shuffle people into pairs so that everyone gets to talk 1-on-1 with everyone
else. Or have a “speed-dating” style format for the first 20 minutes of your
remote meetup, before bringing everyone back to the main room for the main
speakers.

Barely ready to open it up yet, using it to host daily "standups" with my
friends, but going to have a few friend gatherings with it later, and maybe a
local meetup. The friend gathering will have the first schedule I mentioned
above; have everyone speak in a circle to catch up the group on what they've
been doing, then split the group into pairs (shuffling the pairs). The meetup
will have the "speed-dating" \+ switch to main talks.

Uses Jitsi for the hard video webRTC stuff, and then nextjs with socketio for
my application.

On gitlab at
[https://gitlab.com/amedeedabo/flexichat](https://gitlab.com/amedeedabo/flexichat).

Getting back into React and ES6, and all the amazing new CSS stuff of the last
5 years!

Eventually I want to split it off so that the logic can be in its own package,
to make it easy to integrate different speaking formats into different,
existing apps.

~~~
hariharasudhan
if you're using react then definitely checkout
[https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool react
components

------
alexwennerberg
Implementing a lightweight Activitypub social network in Rust. Put together an
alpha instance with some of my friends on it.
[https://github.com/alexwennerberg/gourami](https://github.com/alexwennerberg/gourami)

------
westoncb
I've been building a minimal social CAD tool / platformer game:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qBOXfzHybU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qBOXfzHybU)

(Built with three.js / react-three-fiber, and a simple Node backend.)

~~~
hariharasudhan
if you're using react then definitely checkout
[https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool react
components

------
danjac
A private invite-only social site for friends and family to keep in touch and
share stuff (not everyone is on Facebook, and we're geographically dispersed).
Demo version is available [1]. It includes things like photos, calendar,
simple direct messages etc. Yes of course there are ready-made solutions for
self-hosting like Mastodon, but this has been a good learning/portfolio
exercise.

[1] [https://demo.localhub.social](https://demo.localhub.social)

------
justinmiller
I have been working on [https://bifocalnews.com](https://bifocalnews.com) \--
a news feed that scrapes political subreddits. This allows for a democracy-
driven news feed with explicit bias stated for each article. Started this site
for myself after realizing I had nowhere to go to get reliable political
perspectives from both sides on popular topics, and I do not like that major
news corporations get to choose what is on the front page.

~~~
symplee
Nice!

I like how at first it just shows the headlines/articles. Then, if you want,
you can toggle the "show bias" switch.

Have you thought about an option to gamifying it a little bit by letting the
user guess which direction the headline leans? And then revealing the
direction and the news source.

For example, when the "enable bias guessing" switch is toggled, there's a
slider that appears on the bottom of the headline. Or, simpler, just two
buttons that say left, right. You can guess all of the headlines on the whole
page, then reveal and see how you did.

~~~
justinmiller
I like the idea of getting user feedback and gamifying the site a bit. It also
might be interesting to take the bias guess results and show where on the
spectrum of left to right site users think a headline falls. Thanks for the
suggestion!

------
parondea
I've been building a simple time tracking app. I wanted to learn Next.js,
React, TailwindCSS more thoroughly so took this opportunity to build a website
I actually wanted to use. I found all the existing time trackings apps to be
so bloated with features like invoicing, billing, teams, etc. I wanted
something for myself to be able to keep track of how long I was spending at
work and on various tasks.

I'd love any feedback!

[https://forty.app](https://forty.app)

~~~
tminima
The site looks good. Kudos. I was looking for an (android) app that does this.
All the apps that I tried were so bad or filled with unnecessary things that I
gave up on tracking the time for now.

------
acconrad
Now that everyone is working remotely, it's much harder to get to know your
teammates. I built [https://gettoknowapp.com](https://gettoknowapp.com) as a
Slack bot extension that sends you 1 question every M/W/F and posts it to a
dedicated #answers channel. The whole app is contained within Slack - you can
view people's past answers, upvote/like them, and the real fun is just seeing
what your friends/coworkers had to say that you didn't expect about their
answers.

I had used apps like Donut before and they felt oddly pushy and impersonal;
you join a room and Donut will randomly select people to chat. Have you ever
been in one of those arrangements? Extremely awkward openers. I wanted the
questions to serve as a fun icebreaker to help people naturally discover
interests together.

Oh and of course the tech. It's all built on Elixir. I run one web server and
one database server and that's it. I already have about 100 communities
spanning about 4000 people so in terms of message/event processing it is
completely seamless...one of my favorite things about Elixir. Most
interactions are processed in measure of microseconds rather than
milliseconds. This makes for a real-time experience in Slack and is such a joy
to work with. I also contribute to the Elixir-Slack open source project which
has been fun working with as well.

I hope to incorporate more user feedback as it grows but so far it's been a
great tool for teams in lockdown as they ramp up new people and want to
quickly build them into their teams' culture.

~~~
ricotico060
That’s a super cool idea and I might suggest that for my company honestly as
it’s a big concern of mine! How has user growth been?

------
larrykubin
I started a YouTube channel to explore commission free trading API's,
automated trading, and stock market data:

[https://youtube.com/parttimelarry](https://youtube.com/parttimelarry)

Up to 2,000 subscribers now which is very motivating! I feel like there is a
lot of demand for this information, but there is a shortage of people who are
sharing how to implement trading systems with Python. So I'm teaching myself
and sharing on YouTube as I learn.

------
iraldir
Creating a SAAS that works sort of like a trello board to organise your
travels, with each "ticket" being a Stay, a transport or an activity
("visiting the old street"). Get easy access to the location of everything
you're about to do, and with the card system it's easy to reorganise your
holiday on the go if you realise rain is going to ruin a prepared activity.

Almost finished the MVP, one more 3 days weekend and that should be it.

Next.js + Mongodb + Auth0 + Stripe + TailwindCSS

------
Kkoala
I made a website to connect and chat with people who are listening to the same
song right now on Spotify.

[https://tunemeet.com](https://tunemeet.com)

~~~
jacobedawson
Would need a pretty vicious critical mass but I like the idea :)

~~~
Kkoala
Yeah, planning to promote it on Reddit and ProductHunt so hopefully can gather
more users and reach the critical mass.

------
code-faster
I started a blog,
[https://codefaster.substack.com](https://codefaster.substack.com), to share a
passion of mine: developer productivity. It's something I've done for myself
for the past 9 years, reading countless books, trying enumerable tools, and
even inventing a few originsl techniques. Now I want to help others who want
to be more productive, especially now that corona has accelerated the need for
automation.

------
niftylettuce
[https://forwardemail.net](https://forwardemail.net)

~~~
dananjaya86
Does it do webhooks? (As in email forwarding to an HTTP/2 endpoint) I am
looking for a cheaper alternative to Mailgun.

~~~
niftylettuce
I just released webhook support! See [https://forwardemail.net/free-email-
webhooks](https://forwardemail.net/free-email-webhooks) and
[https://forwardemail.net/en/faq#do-you-support-
webhooks](https://forwardemail.net/en/faq#do-you-support-webhooks).

------
romanzubenko
I'm building a 6 degree of motion robotic arm from
([https://www.anninrobotics.com/](https://www.anninrobotics.com/)). It's open
source so all CAD models, code is available online with all electronic
components available off the shelf.

End goal is to clean a portion of bath tub or toiler semi-autonomously:
manually attach different tooling like cleaning agent spray and brushes, but
let the robot do the rest of work.

------
egberts1
I started Vim syntax highlighter for NFTABLES configuration file.

A work in progress.

[https://github.com/egberts/vim-nftables](https://github.com/egberts/vim-
nftables)

I know I’m good for it because I’ve successfully Vim-syntaxed the vaunted
873-rule Bind9 named.conf file over at [https://github.com/egberts/vim-syntax-
bind-named](https://github.com/egberts/vim-syntax-bind-named)

------
richardgill88
I built a powerful programmable recipe website. (WIP)

You write recipes in markdown, you can template in variables from javascript
using handlebars.

Here is a recipe with a slider, it updates all the amounts in both the
ingredients table and inline in the instructions themselves as you move the
slider.

[https://programmablerecipes.com/recipes/richardgill/bread-
ah...](https://programmablerecipes.com/recipes/richardgill/bread-ahead-
sourdough)

~~~
jka
This is a nice project, thanks for sharing :)

Here are a couple of resources related to quantity scaling and rendering, in
case they're of interest and/or useful to you:

\-
[https://www.jsward.com/cooking/style.shtml](https://www.jsward.com/cooking/style.shtml)
\- "The Metric Kitchen: Style guide for metric recipes"

\- [https://github.com/ben-ng/convert-units](https://github.com/ben-
ng/convert-units) \- a nice JavaScrit library for unit conversion and 'best
unit' selection

~~~
richardgill88
Thanks for the resources!

------
davidkuennen
[https://stockevents.app/](https://stockevents.app/)

Already 5000+ downloads and many subscriptions. It's an app for stocks that
focuses on displaying important events in a timline like manner instead of a
watchlit.

~~~
1ark
Very nice, been looking for this! Thank you. Out of curiosity, where do you
get the data for this?

~~~
davidkuennen
Thank you! Feedback always welcome btw. I get my data from
[https://iexcloud.io/](https://iexcloud.io/), but I plan to extend to other
data sources as well, since you can't really get all the data you need from
one data source.

------
squeakynick
Writing simple multiplayer games using just Notepad++ as my dev environment.
Two games so far:

Multi-Armed-Bandit
[http://datagenetics.com/blog/may12020/index.html](http://datagenetics.com/blog/may12020/index.html)

Space Miner
[http://datagenetics.com/blog/april12020/index.html](http://datagenetics.com/blog/april12020/index.html)

------
irs
[https://ipaddress.sh](https://ipaddress.sh)

Simple service to get the public IP address based on IPIFY API.

Lots of services already exist like this and my favorite is icanhazip.com.
This is basically the same old service in a more memorable domain name. But it
is helping me trying to learn Go and API development.
[https://about.ipaddress.sh/](https://about.ipaddress.sh/)

------
sebnun
[https://podely.com](https://podely.com)

It's a web app to make podcasts out of Youtube channels. Launched a couple of
weeks back.

~~~
hopesthoughts
Well, it would be cool if there was a site that just took the rSS feed of an
Youtube channel, extracted it, and converted it to the podcast format so I
could put it in my podcatcher.

------
smoyer
I'm trying to spend my extra time on the boats I'm building ... I also hope to
finish restoring a '71 Saab Sonnett III this summer (body is almost ready to
paint but we haven't had a lot of low-humidity days this spring).

~~~
Jemaclus
A friend of mine built a boat from scratch in his garage. Like, a real boat
that you can take out into the ocean and ski and fish and everything. That
kind of thing is no joke! Can you share photos??

------
smichel17
(Originally posted as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23172959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23172959))

Snowdrift.coop is a crowdfunding platform specifically for free/libre/open
(FLO) public goods -- freely-licensed software, music, journalism, research,
etc. It's based on a new funding mechanism we call Crowdmatching, where
patrons pledge to support projects with a monthly donation proportional to the
number of others making the same pledge ($1 per 1000 patrons).

We operate as a non-profit cooperative. The site itself is free software,
written in Haskell (yesod) and we've also tried to stick with FLO tooling
whenever possible, although we made an exception for hosting our source code,
which is at
[https://gitlab.com/snowdrift/snowdrift](https://gitlab.com/snowdrift/snowdrift)

Of course, as a free software project, we suffer from the same funding issues
we're trying to solve. The project is currently a 100% volunteer effort, and
we're making slow (but nonzero!) progress towards our initial launch, when we
start hosting our first outside projects.

One of our biggest bottlenecks right now is developer bandwidth. We have a
handful of updated designs that address UX issues with the live site, and need
to get them implemented -- if you know css, haskell, or both, we'd appreciate
help!

In addition to replying here, you can also reach out on our discourse forum
([https://community.snowdrift.coop](https://community.snowdrift.coop)),
irc/matrix (#snowdrift on freenode, bridged with #snowdrift:matrix.org), or
gitlab (above).

~~~
smichel17
A little more detail, to avoid overloading the parent comment:

Currently making html/css changes on the site is a little bit painful, because
they're the kind of thing that you often want to make small tweaks to until it
looks right, and yesod is fond of rebuilding lots of stuff on each change.

To continue making forward progress while we've been short haskell devs, the
design folks have been iterating on a prototype using a static site generator.
Several of the new designs are static pages, so in theory it should be a
mostly cut-and-paste job to move them to the real site. However, the css
"framework" (ie, sass mixins) of the two have diverged a bit.

So, there's a number or ways in which progress could be made. In order from
most long-term impact to fastest immediate progress:

\- Haskell-side improvements to make the site build faster, so the designers
could work directly on it for static content.

\- Getting the site and prototype css back in sync, so that static pages can
just be dropped in.

\- Migrating individual pages from the prototype to use the main site css
instead.

If you're interested in other aspects, there's governance, legal, and a few
other miscellaneous tasks, too.

------
ztarven
[https://rate.house/](https://rate.house/)

It's a collaborative media database to rate and track all your media in one
place.

Think Letterboxd/IMDb/Goodreads but with more media types.

Also [http://masscorona.info](http://masscorona.info) \- easily digestible and
mobile-friendly statistics and graphs/charts on official Massachusetts
Coronavirus data.

~~~
luella
Wow, this is great. I love the clean design and could definitely see myself
using this.

------
scriptstar
Late to the party but never mind. I always wanted to read and write more, but
creating such high-value habits are very hard to come by. In this lockdown, I
decided to do something about that.

I read five pages from a book that interests me every day and then write about
my interpretation.

To build a good reading and writing habit, I built a static blog using
JAMStack technologies.

[https://5pagesaday.com/](https://5pagesaday.com/)

I used Hugo to make a static site and Netlify functions to call Google Book
API, Forestry dot io to write my book blurbs every day. I integrated Amazon
ads to implement related book recommendations. I use netlify to host and
Github actions for CI/CD. It's a PWA out of the box and supports Google AMP.

The cool part is when writing a book experience, I provide the book ISBN, and
my netlify function would go and grab book cover gif, description, author name
from Google Book API automatically :-)

I am really pleased. I will start reading and writing from the coming Monday.

Wish me luck and follow me to encourage. I will open-source my Hugo theme
which I named ”Morning Pages” and my blog on Github later this week. Cheers

------
Retailer
RetailingPlatform -
[https://retailingplatform.com](https://retailingplatform.com)

An alternative to Shopify for

1) People who don't need all the features of Shopify and are more budget
conscious

2) People from developing economies with a unique set of needs not addressed
by the bigger platforms (e.g. African countries where access to credit cards
is lower and where addresses are different/non-standardized)

------
mat_couthon
This is one of the best threads here!

I created a tool that lets you create ebooks from RSS feeds and send them to
your Kindle.

I follow several long-form blogs, and I really prefer to read them on the
kindle, so this was my attempt to solve this problem.

If anyone else has the same problem, I'd like to get feedback and feature
requests!

[https://github.com/mcouthon/r2k](https://github.com/mcouthon/r2k)

~~~
humblecurator
Sir you are a gentleman and a scholar. Will definitely check this out — I’ve
had to fiddle around with Calibre to get Eugene Wei’s longreads on my kindle.

------
vaillancourtmax
[https://freshreader.app/](https://freshreader.app/)

I became overwhelmed with the massive list of content I saved in Pocket/
Instapaper but that I knew I'd never read, so I built myself a similar app
where saved content disappears after 7 days.

If I don't read something in the week after I save it, there's a good chance
I'm not going to read it ever.

Works well for me so far.

~~~
pekka22
Great job! I had pretty much the same idea a couple of years ago, but I
thought of a different approach: a bot that will clear my Pocket backlog on
schedule.

------
arkokoley
Taking my master's thesis project and turning it into a Analytics SaaS for
Social Networks. My master's thesis[1] was a generic model for social capital
based on Engagement and results in metrics of engagement and influence in a
social network. For testing this out I built a social network[2] for sharing
preprint and published papers. I am now generalising the metric calculating
backend and providing it as a an API+Dashboards for other social networks who
want to understand their network structure and identify members who enjoy a
lot of attention, those who might not be popular across the entire network but
enjoy a cult like status amongst their followers and people who participate
the most on the network.

[1]
[https://goodwill.zense.co.in/resources/6203_Gratia__Computin...](https://goodwill.zense.co.in/resources/6203_Gratia__Computing_Social_Capital_as_Engagement_and_Belief_Revision)

[2] [https://goodwill.zense.co.in/](https://goodwill.zense.co.in/)

------
elvyscruz
My quarantine side project is a Moodle SAAS, which will offer free moodle
hosting with the ability to install any moodle plugins. Current offerings do
not allow users on free tier to install additional plugins or custom themes.
It still very early, but I appreciate your feedback and comments.
[https://xeted.com/](https://xeted.com/)

------
a-saleh
Mostly trying to get my 5 year old into some light programming :D

\- I bought her Lego Boost (well, mostly myself, but we still have fun with
it) and she is getting better at actually programming it

\- I installed scratch junior on the chromebook she's been using (nice for
mostly lightly interactive animations), we wen't through few of the work-
assigments and she likes to fiddle with the included project-samples

~~~
shakabrah
I’ve been on the fence about getting a Lego Boost for my five year old as
well. Your comment made me pull the trigger finally, thanks!

~~~
a-saleh
Well, for me a big part was "I finally can buy myself the lego-robot my
parents never bought me because it was too expensive" .

The fact that my 5 year old likes to build lego and is interested in robots is
a nice bonus :D

And if your five-year old is anything like mine, brace yourself for the noise
it can make :-) (most programming she is doing on her own are the embedded
activities that produce music, sounds, e.t.c.)

------
RBerenguel
I've used the time to finish a few personal tools/projects I had only in my
head or task manager (all in Python). I have actively tried to avoid more
"work related" side projects, so I have avoided any Scala or data engineering
related ideas I've had also for a while.

\- A project templating system based on a single Markdown file:
([https://github.com/rberenguel/motllo](https://github.com/rberenguel/motllo))

\- Generating a graph visualisation of my notes in the app Bear, with Graphviz
([https://github.com/rberenguel/bear-note-
graph](https://github.com/rberenguel/bear-note-graph))

\- A task-executiont tool, a bit like make
([https://github.com/rberenguel/paque](https://github.com/rberenguel/paque))

I have also brushed up on D3.js (for a project which hasn't appeared yet, but
the result will also be used for the notes graph as an alternative to
Graphviz) and generative coding (using p5js and threejs, the latter for
fragment shader fractal stuff,
[https://github.com/rberenguel/sketches](https://github.com/rberenguel/sketches),
most are still not up there, but only around my twitter feed). The generative
coding path is also taking me towards tone.js and ORCΛ, but so far I have only
dabbled in them.

I have also tried to spend a bit less time close to the computer per se (the
generative "exploration" is done on my iPad mini in the sofa while watching
something, for a start), and I have also tried to play some more music
(ukulele, harmonica)

Edit: I always forget comments here are not written in Markdown

~~~
taliesinb
Nice. Also a Bear fan. I've actually tried your Graphviz code before! I just
wish there was an opensource Zettelkasten-ish platform like Bear that I can
customize to by extra nerdy preferences.

~~~
RBerenguel
Likewise, although I have several requirements (offline available, Mac/iOS,
nice-looking, Markdown...) that eventually rule out anything. Thanks for
trying! If you have any suggestion please let me know :)

------
thatoneguytoo
Something I made to keep me productive. I've to say, this is the most I've
stuck to a todo list (definitely some bias) :)

[http://usedone.today/](http://usedone.today/)

~~~
codethief
This looks interesting! Do you also plan on releasing a version for Firefox?

------
kiwicopple
[https://currentevents.email](https://currentevents.email)

Because I wanted to know what was going on in the world without too much COVID
noise. It is a daily email from Wikipedia’s Current Events portal. Someone
mentioned that i could have just used RSS, but it was quite fun to build
something so small and have a fully completed project in a day

~~~
WillYouFinish
I love that idea. I use mail as my todo list and I prefer having such things
in my inbox than digging through RSS or anything since I’m already using my
email everywhere.

Also I had the idea of having an RSS to email service in the future a few
months back which kinda goes into the same direction. So that would be one
daily mail for all subscriptions.

------
boardgames
Please checkout boardgames: [https://bordga.me/](https://bordga.me/)

Three of us are building online board games. Idea is to enable people to bring
their board games online, and play with their friends. You can bring
boardgames online by simply taking pictures of the board, cards, pieces etc.,
configure and launch.

Gameplay would be very similar to real world. You have to move the pieces and
run the games yourselves unlike the usual online games where 'computer' will
do the heavy lifting. We believe that managing the game is big part of having
fun. Games will have integrated video chat and can play with friends like real
life.

This is still an early stage. For example, we haven't opened up to users
adding their own games yet. We added some games to test our platform. We are
working on adding more capabilities to enable more games.

Some questions we are looking to find answers for: \- would you be willing to
play boardgames with the current experience? \- what game would you be excited
to play here?

~~~
reactorpres
I'm not going to log in with Google or Facebook.

------
DoreenMichele
I continue to blog, same as I always have. I continue to run several reddits,
which is new-ish.

[https://doreenmichele.blogspot.com/p/my-
websites.html](https://doreenmichele.blogspot.com/p/my-websites.html)

I'm DoreenMichele on Reddit and my more successful Reddits are
r/ClothingStartups, r/CitizenPlanners and r/GigWorks.

------
chandsie
[https://eater.net/6502](https://eater.net/6502)

Started with just playing around with spare electronics/Arduino, but now I've
gotten sucked into the wonderful world of retrocumputing via this kit from Ben
Eater. I've already built the basic kit computer, and now exploring 6502.org
and other websites for extending it.

------
robviren
Made an app that lets me create a grocery list that can check supply at
Target. Also sorts the stuff by location. Saves me time knowing they are out
of stuff and where stuff is. Want to create background notification for when
something is in stock.

[https://robviren.gitlab.io/tarlist/](https://robviren.gitlab.io/tarlist/)

~~~
nsriv
Cool to see a Flutter app here!

~~~
robviren
Wanted to build something totally cross platform. That and it was way easier
just using material components than green Field designing. I'm not much of a
designer.

------
eropple
I've streamed live events for my local fighting game community for years and
run charity events here and there, but COVID left a gap for my favorite game
(Tekken 7) and I've decided that what better time than now to become a
tournament organizer? So now I run something of a madhouse stream, with four
total PCs and two separate lobbies to keep things flowing (nobody runs games
as fast as we do) and it's genuinely an absolute blast to do.

Our events are open to the entire East Coast and last week we had 26 players
from the US northeast. It is a good time to learn this stuff because it also
helps my local community and others get in touch and start finding new players
to play for now--and hopefully hang out with/play in person once COVID is
lifted.

[https://twitch.tv/tracecomplete](https://twitch.tv/tracecomplete)
[https://tracecomplete.challonge.com](https://tracecomplete.challonge.com)

------
Aeolun
Given that the schools are all closed, playing with my child has become my
side project.

I’m also trying to build something to keep track of enterprise product
requirements, since this is the eternal bane of my day job.

------
deepitapai
[https://endorse.fyi/](https://endorse.fyi/) __* It’s been disheartening to
see our colleagues affected by COVID-19 layoffs and so my friend and I built
Endorse.

The idea is simple - sign up if you need assistance or volunteer to help out
colleagues with resume review, mock interviews, or referral.

If you’ve lost your job recently, tell us what you need help with most. We’ll
match you with an amazing volunteer who can provide you with the assistance
needed to find your next professional position. __* This week, we launched
Endorse on a couple of Facebook groups, Slack channels, and LinkedIn and have
received ~80 sign-ups so far. We 're two engineers who've greatly benefited
from the Tech community and have built this as a way to give back. While the #
of sign-ups helps validate the idea, we desperately need more volunteers who
can help with resume review, mock interviews, and mentorship.

------
darcys22
I’m building an open source accounting system with rpc endpoints being the
primary method for inputting data and a SQL database that can be queried
easily. GoDBLedger:

[https://godbledger.com/](https://godbledger.com/)

[https://github.com/darcys22/godbledger](https://github.com/darcys22/godbledger)
For the most part that backend of the system is working how I want. I now need
to build more front end ways to communicate to it. One of the front end
methods I’m working on is programmable journal entries. So you write your
journal entries in a JavaScript file which gets executed in the context of the
accounting system so you will have full access to the account balances.
However this is still early stages: Yurnell:
[https://github.com/darcys22/yurnell](https://github.com/darcys22/yurnell)

------
kerrsclyde
I wrote a system so that people can help me to identify the steam traction
engines featured in each one of my photograph collection.

The premise of the system was simple, you view a pic, type in the registration
/ license plate then move to the next. It has only three options, add, none
visible or same as previous.

The system is offline at min whilst I prepare more images but here is a screen
grab:

[https://i.imgur.com/qWSiUEV.png](https://i.imgur.com/qWSiUEV.png)

I advertised the link on a forum which I post on and was amazed at the
response. The first 10k images I'd prepared were indexed within 24hrs and then
a second batch of 20k in the same timeframe. The quality of results was very
good, less than 5% error rate.

Ultimately I am going to choose the best and add them to a web site.

Some guys have said they'd like a similar system for their own photos. I
suspect there could be a solution there for things like railway / transport
photograph community.

------
stuartaxelowen
I've always been fascinated at looking at public feedback, for products and
companies. I've been working on a dashboard that lets you explore recent iOS
app reviews:

[https://www.thoughtvector.io/vertext/](https://www.thoughtvector.io/vertext/)

There's all kinds of fun stuff you can learn, like apparently Instagram just
ratcheted up the number of ads shown and people don't like it. You can see
different text topics people mention, and select time ranges in the volume and
rating over time charts to filter.

You can look at other iOS apps too, just by adding the app ID in the search
params. This page shows DoorDash's reviews:

[https://www.thoughtvector.io/vertext/?app_id=719972451](https://www.thoughtvector.io/vertext/?app_id=719972451)

It's still very much beta-level in terms of all the things I want in there,
but it's been a fun distraction so far!

------
pgt
I built Bridge to help bring businesses online during lockdown:
[https://www.tradebridge.app/](https://www.tradebridge.app/)

Bridge is Chat for Business. It's basically a shopping protocol for chat that
works over Telegram, WhatsApp or email – essentially chat commerce. It's not
quite ready for a Show HN yet, but so far the interest in my city has been
good.

I noticed that more and more companies were doing business over chat.
Customers are clamouring to give them money over WhatsApp, Instagram, Telegram
and Messenger, but these chat platforms are not designed for trade. Bridge is.

Under lockdown here in South Africa, every business has to become an online
business, but traditional eCommerce is too heavy and inflexible for informal
traders, especially if there is any barter and negotiation involved over
delivery, shipping and payment method. Bridge crosses the chasm by adding
structured negotiation to chat.

------
alvern
[https://list.alvernrocinante.com/](https://list.alvernrocinante.com/)

I've been setting up old GPUs for folding@home and recently acquired a Nvidia
Jetson AGX Xavier for machine vision.

Currently I'm building a 6 camera rig using Raspberry Pi IMX219 or IMX477
cameras to create an ultra high FPS rolling shutter.

------
taylorhou
Importing FDA authorized masks for everyone else that can't buy in bulk
quantities. MaskHQ.org if you or anyone else wants KN95 masks that are
authentic and have a paper trail back to the actual manufacturer.

After getting into this, I've found out that there are a literal crap ton of
people selling fakes and it is extremely hard to prove the source of the masks
so I've been doing everything possible to provide transparency in the supply
chain (including having customer names added directly to production contracts
with the manufacturer).

PSA: KN95, N95, FPP2, and other NIOSH certified masks coming out of China are
at a minimum around $1.5 per mask FOB (meaning to the manufacturer) then you
have to get the masks into America with import taxes, ocean or air freight and
then local last mile delivery and warehousing. That easily can add $1 per
mask. My point, if anyone is selling masks for <$2 per mask in small
quantities, they are probably fake. The raw material cost alone has
skyrocketed for 99% material that is used in the production of >95% masks.

For example, our cost to reliably (~20 days) get 2M masks landed in the USA,
ends up being $2/mask. That's without any profit and not including local
delivery.

Happy to answer any questions! Orders@maskhq.org

~~~
ceejayoz
How are you protecting against "I wore your masks and still got sick" sort of
lawsuits? Selling masks right now seems like a high-risk for these, even with
meticulous attention to the supply chain.

~~~
jdmichal
They're N95 masks, meaning that they're 95% effective... How do you sue
against something that's specifically advertised as 95% effective? You would
need to do a class-action with enough sample size to power statistics...

~~~
notafraudster
The claim for N95 masks is not that they are effective for 95% of people, it's
that they filter out 95% of small particulate matter. The remaining 5% may or
may not be enough to infect anyone, or 5% of those wearing, or 100% of those
wearing.

The manner in which you would make a legal claim that the product is not as
advertised is to take the mask and use the same certification process the
manufacturer claims to be using to test efficacy.

~~~
jdmichal
Ah I knew that but didn't run the implications right in my head. Thanks for
the correction.

------
EllipticCurve
A compiler for my own little language:
[https://github.com/MauriceGit/compiler](https://github.com/MauriceGit/compiler)

------
throwaway17_17
As I mentioned in a thread earlier today, and at the urging of some friends, I
am working on the 0.1 release of my personal programming language.

It is a language based on explicit parallel and sequential composition of
expressions (very similar to the concatenative languages family) with an
underlying categorical semantic/type theory based on Adjoint Logic (work by
Pfenning, Reed,Pruiksma et al and work by Licata, Shulman, et al with the
Simple Intutionisitic fragment replaced by a Dependently typed fragment (ala
Krishnaswami) and all based on work in the ‘90s by Nick Benton).

I set myself a goal since I’m in lockdown of having a landing page with
minimal compiler and hopefully a small web based playgraound published before
July 1. I have really been enjoying the work I’m doing on this and hope
everyone else is having a good time working on their stuff amidst all the
external upheaval.

------
sudhirj
Building the Redis API using DynamoDB as the storage backend. I want a way to
have storage that can handle any load without having to provision server or
pay when it wasn’t being used. Dynamo is superb, but the API is too low level
and arcane to use directly.

Want to try selling licenses as well, let’s see if I can do open source full
time.

------
kartoos
Instead of stating something new, I updated and added all the features i
wanted in an app. I built the app to help me make solutions for reagents in
chemistry lab , I was getting irritated by the calculations every time i had
to perform a reaction in lab. It balances any valid chemical equation and
gives you stoichiometric calculations with support for limiting reagents. With
their molar masses. Also supports equations with fractional atom molecule
(Doped Materials)( which was the real reason i made this). It has 65k+ total
downloads with 10k active users. Feed back is welcome (Noob at
programming,Nano Physicist by education)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kharblabs....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kharblabs.balancer.equationbalancer)

------
realbarack
I've been trying to become a better Clojure programmer, so have been
attempting to use Clojure and Clojurescript almost exclusively for my side
projects, especially since I don't use it at work. First I built a real-time
version of the board game Gobblet, a pretty cool two-player board game I
learned about recently (Kinda like Connect 4 with a surprisingly interesting
twist). After getting it to the point where I could play with my friend over
the internet I moved on. Now I'm working on a GIS project. I'm really slow at
getting things done with Clojure but I can tell I'm getting faster.

I've also been enjoying lunchtime and evening walks. Something about going on
walks seems to generate many project ideas for me. As a result, my list of
projects to work on has been growing way faster than my ability to actually
complete those projects.

------
sfrese
I'm working on a platform to generate simple CRUD APIs from JSON schemas:
[https://stackprint.io](https://stackprint.io)

I noticed that while working on past side projects I spent a lot of time
writing simple CRUD APIs, permission checks, client code to connect and model
classes which (at least for me) is usually not the most fun part when working
on new app idea ;) So I started creating a concept to automate most of that
for future projects and developed a simple web platform around it.

During the quarantine I've been mostly working on a set of permission rules to
control access to API resources. I also started on generating client code
which at least works for Angular at this point. I'm very hopeful that I can
stay productive and get it to work for React/VueJS and iOS/Android as well
soon :)

------
schappim
I wrote some Shopify Apps[1] (to scratch a personal need) that lets you run
real Ruby scripts on your Shopify site.

Working on a robot pincking and packing system to fulfill e-commerce
orders[2][3][4].

[1] [https://apps.shopify.com/cockatoo](https://apps.shopify.com/cockatoo)

[2] [https://schappi.com/experiments/user-servo-to-move-
product-o...](https://schappi.com/experiments/user-servo-to-move-product-out-
of-slot/)

[3] [https://schappi.com/experiments/robtic-
shelf/](https://schappi.com/experiments/robtic-shelf/)

[4] [https://schappi.com/experiments/finger-manipulator-
mk3/](https://schappi.com/experiments/finger-manipulator-mk3/)

------
ernopp
I made [https://lessnoise.net/](https://lessnoise.net/), which recommends who
you should _unfollow_ on Twitter (right now it's very basic and just shows you
who tweets the most out / is noisiest of everyone you follow)

Would love to hear any feedback!

------
smabie
Working on my blog, [https://cryptm.org/](https://cryptm.org/) and just
released the 0.1 release of my new programming language, xs:
[https://cryptm.org/xs/](https://cryptm.org/xs/)

------
Tossrock
I've been working on a texture/video synthesis framework for VJing / music
visualization on a large LED installation. It uses a node editor (no relation
to node.js) visual scripting approach to pipe data between different shaders
(like a fluid simulation) and signal generators (like MIDI or Xbox
controllers).

Fluid simulation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1JzOv4w65w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1JzOv4w65w)

Audio reactive:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyDpnzfSg_o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyDpnzfSg_o)

It's done with the Unity game engine, and is open source!
[https://github.com/SotSF/canopy-unity](https://github.com/SotSF/canopy-unity)

------
kyle_morris_
Mobility.

I'm in my 30's and have always struggled with how flexible I am. Since
lockdown I've spent just about every evening mobilizing anything that feels
tight or uncomfortable has been a game changer.

I'm finding that I feel physically pretty great, less tight, aches/pains have
faded away though there are still a few old injuries I'm working through.

Lockdown has been hugely helpful in maintaining the habit: kids go down in the
evening, take the dog for a walk and stretch until you go to sleep has been a
great way to unwind.

If you're looking to get started, I initially followed this guy's[0] youtube
channel for a month, then started doing what felt right for me.

[0] -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU0DZhN-8KFLYO6beSaYljg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU0DZhN-8KFLYO6beSaYljg)

~~~
Jemaclus
This is a great tip. Love it. Thank you! Hope you can touch your toes!

------
vaibhavthevedi
I have been working on this project which as an introvert maker who do NOT
like marketing much will find helpful.

[http://www.designtack.com](http://www.designtack.com)

It is made for solo maker, indie hackers or solopreneurs who want to quickly
design social media content, in bulk.

------
mettamage
I'm trying to get myself to wake up at 06:00 AM to go for an early 20 minute
morning run. As an insomniac this has proven to be really difficult. But I
really like running, even when I'm out of shape, as it has been a part since I
was a kid.

I think I'm inching towards a stable rhythm though, but time will tell. I
always need 2 months of a stable rhythm to be fully sure that I got a rhythm
locked in.

Here is what I figured out so far:

\- Magnesium before sleeping

\- Vitamin D when I wake up, especially now since I'm sitting inside all the
time.

\- Obviously basic sleep hygiene that all the popular blog posts write about
(fun fact: I use Iris instead of Flux, it dims the screen even more).

\- Melatonin when I can already tell I won't be able to sleep anytime soon. I
used to try to fall asleep on my own strength for way too long. Things I've
tried: meditation (my username is derived from it), progressive muscle
relaxation, not thinking about anything (I am quite good at this),
visualizations of being in familiar places, exercise and going to the doctor.
It all doesn't work. What does work: melatonin. Only since recently I've been
a bit more aggressive with it (after 25+ years of sleep issues).

This leaves me with one issue: sometimes I wake up after 4 hours of sleep. My
usual way of dealing with this is being awake for another 4 hours, so I can
sleep my second quartet of hours. The problem: I wake up around 11:00 AM when
I go to bed around 11:00 PM.

So what I'm trying now, since my lifestyle supports it, is waking up between
04:00 AM and 06:00 AM so that I have enough leeway to sleep a bit more. I'm
starting a job soon and I have to be 09:00 AM in the office. This is my
makeshift solution.

I hope it works.

~~~
rustybolt
I think this is what people did some centuries ago: Wake up in the middle of
the night and do some stuff, then go back to sleep for a couple of hours. See
[1].

I also have issues sleeping. When I sleep at my parents house, I sleep
excellently. I did sleep there for a week a couple of months ago and I never
felt so good. The downside is that my girlfriend gets upset when I sleep there
for a week (and my parents think I'm in a fight with my girlfriend).

Things that might explain why I sleep so much better at my parents house are:

    
    
      - It's darker
    
      - It's less noisy
    
      - There's a better bed
    
      - There's no-one sleeping next to me in the same bed
    
      - Maybe I feel safer if I sleep on the second floor of a big house instead of right next to a street?
    

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biphasic_and_polyphasic_sleep#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biphasic_and_polyphasic_sleep#Interrupted_sleep)

~~~
mettamage
Ah, yea. Varying sleeping locations, I've done that a lot, unintentionally.
I've slept in humble homes to mansions to far out locations (my own place
being a humble home). My best sleeping moments are when I go camping and rise
and fall with the sun. That's the only time when I am capable of sleeping
normal, waking up and falling asleep with the sun, no clock needed.

Here are my experiences to what you said.

It's darker: I use a sleeping mask.

It's less noisy: I used earplugs but I have tinnitus and it acts up when I do
that. Currently though, it's not noisy because of Covid. Maybe I should have a
noise cancelling / ambient white noise system. The normal tinnitus levels
don't bother me, airplanes flying do.

Better bed: turns out, I love a mattress on the ground the most.

Sleeping next to people: that's funny, I sleep better sleeping next to
someone! Well, we all differ.

Regarding safety: that's how I feel when I sleep next to someone. Not that I
feel unsafe sleeping alone, not at all. I simply feel safer.

------
alicewinthrop
Kidalist.com - crowdsourcing the best kid activity ideas.

Problem = parents get many suggestions some helpful, some clickbaity or low
quality (too much mess/effort/clicking). Solution = crowdsource, moderate, and
upvote for the highest quality ideas, categorize them and allow users to
bookmark their favorites.

Anyone can submit an idea - a link plus short description and category choice.
The moderator (just me right now) checks submissions for safety and quality
before publishing them.

Visitors can upvote the ideas they like and submit comments on resources that
might help other parents.

Logged in users (just email and password sign up) can bookmark their
favorites.

If you have a great kid activity idea to share please submit it at
[https://kidalist.com/](https://kidalist.com/)

Feedback welcomed, thank you.

------
Kaze404
I finally got fed up with Discord and I'm building a competing product. Not
sure if it's gonna get anywhere but I'll be damned if I don't try.

~~~
hguant
What vexed you about discord so much that you decided to roll your own? Or was
it just a general accumulation of petty abuse?

~~~
Kaze404
Discord is where my programming career started. My very first (serious)
project was a Discord bot back in 2016, so I attribute pretty much everything
I have to the platform. Obviously that made me care a lot for it, which means
when it became worse with every update it always stung a bit. Off the top of
my head though, here are the things I find baffling about Discord:

1\. You can't resize the channel list, and when resizing it's prioritized
higher than the main chat window. This means that after a certain threshold of
width the application is unusable.

2\. The developer experience is very lackluster. On Slack you can integrate
your application to the point where it almost feels like it's a platform
feature (you can even define slash commands with parameters and tooltips). On
Discord the best you get is reactions on messages.

For more on this, recently I had to verify the bot I mentioned in the
beginning of this comment, as per October 2020 all bots in more than 70
servers will need to be verified. I went against my better judgement and sent
them a picture of my documents, and after the lengthy process I tried to use
the application transfer feature and was denied specifically because it was
verified. Support basically flipped me off and directed me to their feedback
forum no one reads.

3\. No threads.

4\. Pretty much no control for voice comms. In video game contexts it's useful
for the leader to be able to speak uninterrupted (muting everyone else in the
call) at the press of a button. TeamSpeak has had this for 18 years.

5\. The permissions system is bonkers. Some actions are either nonexistant or
hidden under items that make no sense. For example, what do you think the
"Embed Links" permissions does? It allows/forbids you to send links, right?
Wrong. You can send links, but it supresses the embed. If you need to supress
links you need to use a bot.

6\. Keyboard navigation is broken. If you're on #channel2 of server 1 and want
to go to #general, it makes sense to press Ctrl+K, type #general and press
enter. You can do that, but it will throw you to a channel named #general in a
random server you're in.

7\. Lazy loading of members sometimes means it's literally impossible to ping
someone, even when they show on the autocompletion.

8\. Sometimes you click a channel and it'll be scrolled way far up. You then
respond to a message, it gets scrolled down and you realize you're responding
to what someone said 3 days ago.

I've no idea if fixing these is enough to bring users in, but this project is
important because it'll either succeed or I'll get some appreciation for
Discord again. I can't justify using it anymore after 4 years of broken update
after broken update.

------
XCSme
For me the quarantine turned my side-project into a full-time project. So I am
now working non-stop on
[https://www.usertrack.net](https://www.usertrack.net), trying to make the
best analytics tool and also start a broader self-hosted movement.

~~~
eykd
Very interesting! I've been looking for a self-hosted analytics tool to
replace the Google. I'm going to take a closer look.

Btw, I don't think you need to _start_ a broader self-hosted movement; it's
been building for a while. See [https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-selfhosted) for
example. Keep up the good work! You're not alone.

~~~
XCSme
Thank you! I do know abnout that list (userTrack is already listed in the non-
free section).

The problem with self-hosting now is that it's usually only for techincal
people who know how to setup and maintain servers. I am trying to make so that
you can setup, use and maintain my platform with a few clicks, without any
technical knowledge. Currently I started doing that by using the cloud-init
script for DigitalOcean, so you can go on DO, create a new droplet (with a few
clicks), choose LAMP stack and add my cloud-init script which would
automatically download and install userTrack. I think this could be optimized
even better, in the future I "dream" of a world, where you chose your software
(eg. self-hosted Facebook-like platform) and with one click you have your own
server running it. I think the DO marketplace is a good start, but they should
allow an easy way for developers to sell through their marketplace. I know
docker somewhat solves parts of this problem, but for the non-techincal
person, with the majority of the software you still need to do some
configuration, SSH into some server or setup DNS records.

And with userTrack I feel like I can make a difference, as it's not only self-
hosted but I do plan to make it the best analytics tool for landing pages or
small websites. By having something that is better, you can make people think
about the advantanges of self-hosting, people which would have never thought
about that before.

~~~
eykd
I love the direction you're tracking here (pun not intended). The feature list
is impressive, too. userTrack is now on the front of my list of options.

I've been working on a self-hosted social media scheduling tool
(buffer/meetedgar-alike). So far it's just for my own use, but you've given me
hope that there's a non-SaaS path to market. Thanks.

~~~
XCSme
Thank you for your kind words. I am currently adding A/B testing functionality
to userTrack.

Everyone pressures me to change the model into a service, but I think that by
sticking to the product way I can understand what the biggest pain points are
for users and the current state of the internet when setting up your own
services/products instead of renting them. Also, I plan to open-source it at
some point after I can earn enough to sustain myself.

------
reminyborg
Me and my friend have been building a Social Sampler to make music over the
internet. Now that the quarantine happened we managed to get a beta out, its
taking up most of my free time: [https://miidbaby.com/](https://miidbaby.com/)

------
zippoxer
Finally completed my side project [1], a website/app to check in which
countries Netflix streams that movie or series you've been wanting to watch.

As a heavy VPN consumer, this is really helpful to me :)

[1]: [https://captainflix.com](https://captainflix.com)

------
cheeaun
I've been working on my side project
[https://checkweather.sg/](https://checkweather.sg/) \- weather rain radar on
a map thingie. Looks simple, usually boring when there's no rain, but I got to
learn how to build those cool vector radars with d3-contour, Mapbox GL JS and
stuff. Example:
[https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/1259698644908834816](https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/1259698644908834816)

And a React Native iOS app to complement it
[https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/1256206047837958144](https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/1256206047837958144)

------
qchris
A submersible time-lapse camera set-up using a RPi Zero, battery pack, and
camera.

I was working on repairing an inflatable dinghy earlier (over a dozen
individuals patches!) and finally got it working and moving with a electric
trolling motor. I can go free-diving from it and was looking for something
else to do. The goal is to be able to put everything in the water-tight
enclosure on shore, motor out to a spot in a kelp forest, drop anchor, hop
over the side, and swim down to a good spot to place the camera.

When that's done, I'll hang out for a bit playing around in the water or eat
lunch/read a book or something in the dinghy, then go back down to grab it and
then head back inshore and hope I've gotten some cool imagery!

------
dcrn
I've been continuing work on my BitTorrent tracker software written in Rust:
[https://github.com/adcrn/tyto](https://github.com/adcrn/tyto)

If anyone's got some tips on how to optimize it, I'm all ears!

------
sci_prog
Girlfriend and I made an online multiplayer game
[https://gibberishgame.com](https://gibberishgame.com)

------
maxired
With the rise of video conferences solutions, I have been working trying to
make them better and reducing the gap with physical interactions.

One simple thing I've done is this chrome extension to add party poppers in
Google Meet. This is so far the project I've done with the biggest traction.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-meet-
party-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-meet-party-
button/mhkffmllohoiiflajcdmpkfdioknejhb)

My long term shot is creating a solution for agile teams and facilitators.
[https://meet.retrolution.co/](https://meet.retrolution.co/)

------
bovermyer
I'm working on a system that generates fantasy worlds. It's meant for RPG
players, especially those that do solo tabletop play.

It's more simulationist than similar worldbuilding tools. I recently rewrote
the climate generation to be closer to reality. You can read about that here:

[https://blog.ironarachne.com/major-update-to-the-climate-
sys...](https://blog.ironarachne.com/major-update-to-the-climate-system)

The website is here: [https://ironarachne.com](https://ironarachne.com)

And the code for the underlying API (Go) is here:

[https://github.com/ironarachne/world](https://github.com/ironarachne/world)

~~~
Jemaclus
Very cool! What inspired you to do this?

~~~
bovermyer
It was no single thing. Probably the spark that ignited the flame, though, was
this project in 2016:

[https://github.com/mewo2/terrain](https://github.com/mewo2/terrain)

------
cracadumi
The TDA, biggest art student competition in Europe, was scheduled in Barcelona
in April. Because of COVID-19 it was impossible for the few thousands students
to meet there. So I made a mobile app to host the competition online, which
replicated all the rules of the traditional contest. It got around 2000
signups during the week of the contest and made the competition possible
remotely. I decided to keep it live and run new contests for artists
everywhere in the world during lockdown. You can check it out and vote for
your favorite artists, or join the contest yourself, there :
[https://greatest.app.link](https://greatest.app.link).

------
benja123
[https://readastorytome.com](https://readastorytome.com)

I did a show hackernews a month ago and it did pretty well. It's been pretty
great since then. I have had people write to me thank you emails and some
pretty cool stories like one grandparent that told me they used it to read to
their newly born grandchild!

On top of that it has got me back into programming which I don't do in my day
job and it finally gave me a project where I can use Phoenix liveview.

Now as a family we have also got into baking bread - we didn't realize how
easy it is to make good bread at home and it just taste so much better. It's
been a lot of fun and the kids love doing it with us.

------
ekn
I built two projects since the lock-down started.

1\. [https://collabqa.com](https://collabqa.com)

A collaborative space to share/vote ideas and questions, in real-time. This
was built using Elixir and Phoenix LiveView.

Related ShowHN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22881105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22881105)

2\. [https://memoboard.io](https://memoboard.io)

This is a slack app that makes sure nobody would miss your memo/task. I'm
currently waiting for Slack's app review, but it's ready for use. This is my
first SaaS project too. It's built using Rails 6 and Sidekiq.

------
tristan123456
I've been working on finishing a lot of things.

\- I re-did a project I first pursued when I was really really young. It's
called Mapnews.io and it shows you what's happening where today. It's a
collection of RSS News with geolocations shown on a map. Uses Cloudflare
Workers & Apple Maps - both have been awesome! Happy for any feedback!
[https://mapnews.io](https://mapnews.io)

\- Also completed a simple Window Timetracker with a friend. If anyone's
interested, check out
[https://github.com/RobinWeitzel/WindowsTimeTracker](https://github.com/RobinWeitzel/WindowsTimeTracker)

------
sosodev
I’ve been working on a simple document store API:
[https://quickstash.io](https://quickstash.io)

~~~
keyle
Neat!

~~~
sosodev
Thanks :) I’d love to hear any feedback you might have.

------
rohanm93
I run a career newsletter and a common topic/question I got from my
subscribers was about choosing an online course to do and how to 'make the
most' of quarantine.

Seems like so many of us (myself included) just miss the process of learning,
whether that's learning a new skill or just personal development/mindset
related concepts.

To help find a course to do, I made this simple one page site and included the
most highly rated free courses from across a few different sites, whether
that's Coursera, YC, edX or Youtube: [https://resumeworded.com/free-online-
courses/](https://resumeworded.com/free-online-courses/)

------
AxiomaticSpace
I had a very stress inducing experience where I couldn't find something at
home depot and had to ask an employee where it was, which was hard to do since
talking to strangers during a pandemic is stressful even when everyone has
masks on.

So I had the thought of making a chatbot that is hooked up to their inventory
database that can tell you where particular items are located. I'm just
building the first prototype entirely in AWS, both to learn AWS and to make it
easier on myself.

I figure that shoppers will use it because talking to a chatbot feels safer
than asking someone in real life, and businesses will want it because it gets
people out the door faster so the lines to get in are shorter.

~~~
adultSwim
I'm sorry you are bugging

------
johnjones4
I've been building out new features like crazy on my recipe app Reciplay
([https://getreciplay.com/](https://getreciplay.com/)) including a Google
Vision and FastText powered recipe scanner.

------
softwarerero
I post this a second time as it seems to have been deleted:

Quarantine
([https://quarantine.softwarerero.com/](https://quarantine.softwarerero.com/))
models a worst case scenario for reaching herd immunity without finding a
cure.

Duobiblo ([https://app.duobiblo.com/](https://app.duobiblo.com/)) allows to
practice a language showing chapters of the bible side-by-side with a language
you already know. I learn Portuguese currently on Duolingo, which inspired the
name. If a browser supports the Web Speech API for the given language it is
also possible to let the browser read the text.

~~~
dang
Your original comment wasn't deleted. There are just so many comments in the
thread that the software is paging them, so you have to click through the More
links at the bottom to see them all.

------
jinpan
I've been working on a coronavirus simulator in rust/wasm.

[https://coronavirus.simrnd.com/about/](https://coronavirus.simrnd.com/about/)
is a draft of the intentions of the project, and the source code is at
[https://github.com/jinpan/covid-simulations](https://github.com/jinpan/covid-
simulations).

[https://imgur.com/a/wFTq7lD](https://imgur.com/a/wFTq7lD) is a screen
recording of a shopping scenario.

I'm aiming to publish a blog post with some initial simulation results by the
end of the week.

------
trekhleb
I'm experimenting with Machine Learning (CNN, RNN, MLP) and TensorFlow in
particular:

[https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-
experiments](https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-experiments)

In the repository there are several experiments, each consists of
Jupyter/Colab notebook (to see how a model was trained) and demo page (to see
a model in action right in the browser).

For now I've created only 10 experiments (i.e. Digits Recognition, Object
Detection, Image Classification, "Write like a Shakespeare", etc.). But the
plan is to do some more experimentations with GANs and RNNs.

------
AndrewUnmuted
I have been working on a new website for my ten year long music project, Sonic
Multiplicities [0]. It's a real-time audio performance application for solo
instrumentalists, which uses LSTM and MFCC discrimination to provide a totally
contact-free improvisational musical AI.

Despite having built this and painstakingly tuning a custom linux-rt system
for optimal audio, building websites seemed to always escape me. I think
quarantine has finally allowed me the time to understand the conventions of
making static webpages for browsers.

[0] [https://multipli.city](https://multipli.city) \- enjoy the triangles.

------
micael_dias
I've built [https://opusone.ai/resume-builder](https://opusone.ai/resume-
builder) over the past two months while still working my full time job. Now
the hard part, marketing.

~~~
jacob_rezi
Yea gunna be really hard to get people to use it!

you can take a look at our work too [http://rezi.io/](http://rezi.io/)

Happy to share any ideas

~~~
lrip13
I'm not sure to understand why a subscription business model is more adequate
than a one time payment for a resume service. Who would need to update his
resume every month ?

------
gotzmann
I'm digging into PHP and creating performant yet PSR compliant framework for
building ultra-fast REST APIs:

[https://github.com/gotzmann/comet](https://github.com/gotzmann/comet)

------
mathnmusic
I continued working on [https://learnawesome.org/](https://learnawesome.org/).
Can't get enough of it! :-) Now announcing a project-based learning program as
part of it.

------
DanHulton
A SaaS starter kit built with Nodejs/Express and Vue, called Nodewood.

[https://nodewood.com](https://nodewood.com)

Hopefully I can get it rolled out in time to help other folks with their
quarantine side projects!

~~~
coopsmgoops
An impressive amount of features going on there. The price is per month or
annual?

~~~
DanHulton
Thanks! The price gives you an annual license for upgrades. If you still want
upgrades after a year, I'm thinking a 50% "re-subscribe" cost for another
year.

------
mawise
I've always thought it's a shame that all the blogging platforms seem focused
on public access, so I've been working on an open-source private blogging
platform. Nothing technically complex but aims for super-easy scripted
deployment (currently on AWS, also thinking about Raspberry PI), so that you
don't need to entrust a big tech company with stewarding access to your
content. I'm using it for sharing pictures of my daughter with friends and
family.

[https://github.com/mawise/simpleblog](https://github.com/mawise/simpleblog)

------
rjusher
My project for this quarantine has been
[https://iober.com/](https://iober.com/) .

Yet Another Focus Music generator to solve many of my problems using other
services throughout the years.

What works best for me to focus is a combination of many services that exists
on the market, so at the end I had to tune into many web apps on my browser
which hogged my memory and I had to pay for many subscriptions making it a
really expensive solution.

So I created this service, is still a work in progress, but I have been
running to polish everything during this quarantine, right now I feel it is at
a 90%.

------
cellularmitosis
A simple spaced-repetition flashcard system, where the flashcard decks are
github gists.

I know Anki and other alternatives exist, but after having written my own
private wiki (10 years ago!), I have found value in DIY'ing important tools.

~~~
charlieegan3
Would you ever open the tool to the public?

~~~
cellularmitosis
As soon as it is working!

------
albi_lander
I have built a rust based version of the 2048 game which runs in the terminal.
The most interesting and fun part is the small AI that I implemented and which
can be used to play automatically. It's nothing very new, but I enjoyed
crafting this small game in the most elegant and efficient way I could.

[https://github.com/adrienball/2048-rs](https://github.com/adrienball/2048-rs)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2048_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2048_\(video_game\))

------
lovasoa
I've done a lot of work on my opensource collaborative whiteboard, WBO:
[https://wbo.ophir.dev/](https://wbo.ophir.dev/)

During lockdown, many teachers and companies are looking for new ways to work
online, and google searches for "opensource online whiteboard" have exploded.
I noticed a surge of activity on the site, and that motivated me to spend more
time on it. The tool has also received its most significant external
contributions since its inception several years ago. I just hope the interest
will not fade away once the pandemic is over.

------
lukevp
I’m still quarantined, working from home. I have been working on a new note
taking app, with real time sync, web access, apps on all major platforms
(Android, iOS, Windows, OS X and Linux), offline support, and a new take on
organization and retrieval of information that I have really been enjoying
using personally. Email me from my profile if you want into the alpha, I am
dark launching this weekend and will start advertising once the first batch of
feedback and fixes goes in. I’ve already gotten a ton of interest from HN and
I’m really excited to get some real users besides myself!

~~~
eykd
Syncing is such a hard problem. How are you approaching it?

------
shinycode
I've finished my Bullet Journal iOS app. I've never really found an iOS app
that allowed me to managed tasks like my paper Bullet Journal (which is to
heavy to carry around all the time).
[https://bulletweek.app](https://bulletweek.app)

Also I'm using a lot the timer with my Apple Watch and I needed something
faster than the built in timer and I can't every time use Siri. So I made one
fast is more fun & faster as well with multiple modes:
[https://primetimer.app](https://primetimer.app)

------
pbnjay
A Project/Team management tool for academics:
[https://delv.io/](https://delv.io/)

Professors have to run research groups in addition to teaching and committee
work. It's very similar but different from the industry/corporate world so I'm
working to tailor things specifically to academia.

I had actually started it before the pandemic, but it's even more relevant
now! Trying to get a beta out soon very soon, and some real screenshots for
the website. It's about 80% there but things are finally moving again for me.

~~~
bmogen
Really interesting! A space I've thought a lot about after making the PhD->
startup transition and realizing the total lack of administrative training
academic professors get (and the frustration of their students). Would love to
connect and see if I can be helpful in any way!

~~~
pbnjay
Certainly! You can contact me using the email in my profile.

------
raibosome
I have 3 pet projects.

(1) Bython, a basic Python interpreter written in C. I just want to have a
taste of what it's like programming out a language so I won't go too far. It
is dynamically typed and has automatic memory management.
[https://github.com/remykarem/bython](https://github.com/remykarem/bython).
PRs welcome!

(2) minishell. This is a simple shell with only 2 commands: either you (i) hit
enter to view 10 files of a folder at a time, or you (ii) enter a filename and
view nbytes. I built this because a co-worker wanted to view a folder with
20+GB of files but couldn't do it with an `ls`. With this, I hope that we can
casually explore a folder without having to print everything.
[https://github.com/remykarem/minishell](https://github.com/remykarem/minishell).

(3) Scrollable Python documentation, a hack from the scrollable interface
found in [https://allennlp.org/tutorials](https://allennlp.org/tutorials). Use
case is for people who are explaining Python code.
[https://github.com/remykarem/scrollable-python-
documentation](https://github.com/remykarem/scrollable-python-documentation).

My command of C isn't that great so if you're interested to collaborate, I'm
happy to be your apprentice :)

------
leverage_55
I’m working on a 1 inch bell siphon for vertical hydroponic growers. Growers
will be able to use one pump to send water to a top grow tray and have the
siphon drain the water into a tray beneath. The siphon on the tray beneath
will then start and drain water to the train below it. This cascade of water
will finally drain back into the reservoir of water and the cycle will begin
again.

I’ve been working on this for the last month and finally got it working. It
will be listed on my site soon.

[https://www.justponics.com](https://www.justponics.com)

------
brainless
I am working on Dwata, a (planned to be) power admin that is
language/framework agnostic. Works with SQL and third party APIs (Stripe,
Mailchimp, etc.) and has tons of team collaboration features, things that I
have seen repeatedly in my 14 years/10 startups experience.

Self-hosted and open source, but I surely want to make a living off this.

[https://github.com/brainless/dwata/tree/develop](https://github.com/brainless/dwata/tree/develop)

I am working on this full-time, daily. The README is a bit out of date.

------
bananaowl
I had some friends complain about their sedentary home-office. So I cooked
together a pomodoro app with exercise videos for your break time.

Work and work out :)

[https://pomfu.no](https://pomfu.no)

------
swimmadude66
I have a sandbox project I built some time ago to synchronize watching youtube
videos with friends ([https://lifeboatradio.com](https://lifeboatradio.com)).
A small group of us use it as a shared radio similar to grooveshark back in
the day. During quarantine I am trying to build a similar version that allows
you to synchronize watching videos from other sources, so I can hold a virtual
movie night with friends. Hoping to use the output of this project to improve
lifeboat too and bring it back up to date.

------
rorygibson
My consulting work is pretty quiet right now so I'm working lots on Trolley
[1] - my payments tool.

Lots of people right now seem to be looking for new ways to get paid / make
money / start little businesses from home, and being able to send quick
payment links over social / SMS seems a common requirement. (a 2nd / 3rd-order
COVID effect I guess!)

Things are taking off for Trolley - acquiring 1-2 new customers a day right
now :) Trolley is still just me, so I'm plenty busy!

[1] - [https://trolley.link](https://trolley.link)

------
spaceribs
I've been working on a video annotating web extension, works on Firefox/Chrome
and Netflix/Youtube/Vimeo: [https://plopdown.video](https://plopdown.video)

Edit: wanted to add a few more details on what my goals are with this project!

1\. Being able to easily add audio commentary to hosted video, MST3K and
Rifftrax being an example.

2\. Being able to do popup video style context and commentary.

3\. Drinking games.

4\. Instant replays.

5\. Picture-in-picture commentary (reaction videos).

5\. Pointing out easter eggs or continuity errors in videos (think the hidden
ghosts in "The Haunting of Hill House")

------
Rotten194
Working on a game called Themengi
([https://vgel.me/themengi/](https://vgel.me/themengi/)), where you learn an
alien language to navigate a world via text commands and dialog. Currently
taking a break from the game itself to rewrite the linguistic parser for the
game in Rust, which you can follow in my blog series:
[https://vgel.me/posts/symbolic-linguistics-
part1](https://vgel.me/posts/symbolic-linguistics-part1)

------
Myrmornis
I'm maintaining Delta and trying to help out a bit with Eglot -- an Emacs LSP
(Language Server Protocol) project, and trying to improve my Rust and Lisp
along the way. LSP in Emacs with Eglot is fantastic (especially for Rust, but
also Python. Those are the only ones I've tried so far.)

[https://github.com/dandavison/delta](https://github.com/dandavison/delta)

[https://github.com/joaotavora/eglot](https://github.com/joaotavora/eglot)

------
andybak
An interactive geometry toy/toolkit:
[https://github.com/IxxyXR/Polyhydra/](https://github.com/IxxyXR/Polyhydra/)

Sadly I've got busy with client work again. It needs serious thought about the
UI and I need to figure out how to either widen it's appeal or reach its niche
audience.

I find it endlessly fascinating and I naturally assumed others would too. :-)

It's largely based on work that John Conway did and I was looking forward to
showing it to him at some point. Sadly we both ran out of time.

~~~
paulgb
This is very cool! I was not aware of Conway polyhedron notation.

------
surajcm
I have been working on a Kahoot alternative, Please find it on
[https://github.com/surajcm/darkhold](https://github.com/surajcm/darkhold) .
At work, we use Kahoot a lot to have fun tech quizzes and it really inspired
me to create an opensource alternative with spring boot.It is not a complete
clone (I don't want to be in trouble with copyright issues), I used some of
the interesting functionalities to create a qurantine remote quiz tool. Any
feedbacks are welcome :)

~~~
shock
Looks like a very nice project. Just a minor remark: if you don't own quiz.com
please consider changing the package prefix: com.quiz.darkhold implies that
the code is from quiz.com. Perhaps com.github.surajcm.darkhold.

------
pjettter
I'm writing an actor system in Webassembly (C#/Blazor). Once it's in place, it
can be used with a rendering backplane (SVG). The ultimate goal is to make the
actors be able to move to where they are needed (moving the code to the data
instead of the other way around). One important aspect is that the system is
completely message driven. An actor can become anything by sending it a
message. Yes, there is a security aspect to that :) It should also be
compositional, in that the behaviors of it's essences compose.

------
wes-k
A web based vector drawing program for dynamic visualizations inspired by Bret
Victor [1]. Think adobe illustrator + excel... every property on an object can
be a reactive mathematical expression with data and object dependencies. Data
changes -> property value changes -> rendering changes. I'm pretty excited
about the possibilities here!

[1]
[http://worrydream.com/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalkAddend...](http://worrydream.com/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalkAddendum/)

~~~
chrispickels
Extremely cool idea. Generative illustration for the masses. Where can I
follow your progress?

~~~
wes-k
Ya agreed! I've wanted to build this thing for a few years now ever since I
saw Bret's demo.

[https://twitter.com/getfiggo](https://twitter.com/getfiggo) \-- Nothing
really going on yet. I'm maybe 2 months away from having a working prototype.
Spent about 6 months working on the core rendering engine: reactive property
expressions, repeating groups (like a rectangle + label for a bar chart),
paths with repeated segments (for line charts) and am now working on drawing
tools and how a user can wire things up.

Here's a fun little animation I made while experimenting with the tech [1]. I
was pleasantly surprised at the awesomeness that can come out of simple
systems.

[1] [https://imgur.com/a/ELhwWo5](https://imgur.com/a/ELhwWo5)

------
brettev
Been doing a lot of meat smoking, but also toying with
[https://phonefilter.io](https://phonefilter.io) \- easy set up a rick roll or
a redirect phone number. Basically a throw away number with a bunch of
configurable uses. Just a simple drop down to change what the number "does"
Also
[https://www.instagram.com/bestofstackoverflow/](https://www.instagram.com/bestofstackoverflow/)
\- funny stack overflow posts

------
jamil7
[https://www.packrat.app](https://www.packrat.app)

I've been building a packing list app for ultralight bikepacking, hiking and
just a general outdoor gear library. I've had a surge of interest from niche
reddit communities and a few hundred test flight users. I'm finding it hard to
find time to work on it right now as freelance work is picking up again. Stack
wise the majority of the app is written in Kotlin and shared on iOS and
Android (haven't got the Android version out yet).

------
gantong
Wrote an app that OCRs your old-school bathroom scale so you don't need to buy
a smart one: [https://snapscale.life/](https://snapscale.life/)

This also motivated me to write a critic on Google's AI-First kool aid:
[https://medium.com/@anton.grbin/ai-first-a-modern-anti-
patte...](https://medium.com/@anton.grbin/ai-first-a-modern-anti-pattern-
ad0e8782ad81?source=friends_link&sk=15593befa7451716be7e571dfa2fc1a2)

------
rpadovani
I created a web console for AWS to overcome one of my major frustrations with
the original one: being able to see resources from multiple regions from view.

[https://daintree.app/#/about](https://daintree.app/#/about)

Of course the AWS console is enormous, and this is just a side project with
some resources - not interested in replace the original one, just being able
to monitor resources from all the regions we deploy in :-) WIP of course, and
I am not a frontend developer, so be gentle :-D

------
rikroots
Writing demos for my Javascript library, trying to push it to its limits,
uncover bugs, etc. Fun stuff.

Also writing "teach yourself" lessons for the library ... which is not so much
fun, but does helps uncover "softer" bugs like: "why do I expect people to
code that thing this way? Is there a simpler, happier way to do it?"

(Yeah. Talking to myself out loud. Not a good habit to develop during the
lockdown.)

Beyond coding, I've mostly been putting back on all the weight I lost over the
past two years. I'll start exercising tomorrow.

------
tluyben2
Took the lockdown time to completely revamp Flexlists(1) which is a side
project we launched 15 years ago and has a solid (slowly growing) fan base who
have been crying for new features etc but the codebase is a horrorshow (we
used to launch 1 new project per week at that time so this was written in a
week which the code does show). So I took this time to rewrite and redesign it
completely. Hopefully the new version will launch this month.

(1) [https://flexlists.com](https://flexlists.com)

------
tristor
I've been learning to bake from scratch, and have successfully made several
different types of bread, cookies, muffins, and biscuits. I am hoping to soon
try my hand at making pastries.

------
ak47surve
Fun side project: Missing chaos during quarantine? Play urban soundscapes in a
loop and #StayTheFuckHome

[https://noisyloop.com/](https://noisyloop.com/)

------
vladvasiliu
I'm building a small tool to automate authorizing and revoking AWS Security
group rules.

I've been working from home on a sometimes unstable connection, so I've been
using Mosh a lot. It was a bit tedious to update the security groups manually
whenever my IP changed, and I'm also in the process of learning Rust, so this
looked like a good project. It's not yet operational, though.

[https://github.com/vladvasiliu/aws_ssh](https://github.com/vladvasiliu/aws_ssh)

------
Saketme
I'm working on a cross-platform markdown editor written using Kotlin
multiplatform:
[https://github.com/saket/press](https://github.com/saket/press).

The plan is to start with an Android app and a macOS app to solve for my
personal use-case and add more platforms in the future. The primary motivation
was the lack of good markdown apps that sync between Android and macOS. Bear
notes is the closest, but they don't have any plans of creating an Android
app.

~~~
Jemaclus
This is cool! I love Bear as an editor.

------
keycloakthemes
I have launched a project where I sell Keycloak themes and share tips for
Keycloak users [1].

Keycloak is a very good Identity Manager but the default theme is not easily
adaptable. Making new themes also requires effort and a little bit of
knowledge, which means additional time to invest in learning the platform. On
KeycloakThemes you can find ready-to-use themes (for now one, more to come)
that you can upload and start using in 5 minutes.

[1] [https://keycloakthemes.com](https://keycloakthemes.com)

------
stfurkan
[https://gez.la](https://gez.la) \- Open Source Virtual Tour Database
[https://github.com/stfurkan/gez](https://github.com/stfurkan/gez)

[https://pancovid19.com](https://pancovid19.com) \- Coronavirus (COVID-19)
Statistics Dashboard
[https://github.com/stfurkan/pancovid19](https://github.com/stfurkan/pancovid19)

------
vekker
I'm making a dream journal app for lucid dreaming and dream analysis:
[https://oneironotes.com/](https://oneironotes.com/)

For many years I've had the habit of remembering and noting down my dreams
first thing every morning. I wanted a place for collecting & analysing all
these dream reports.

So I built this journaling app. It's a PWA that encrypts everything before
syncing. For now I'm just testing it with friends, but I want to launch it in
the coming weeks.

------
andrew-nguyen
I have 2:

\- [1]: I took a Coin Pusher arcade game and put together some electronics and
software to make it playable through a Twitch stream. I thought it'd be fun to
make and an interesting idea (especially with people being stuck at home), but
it hasn't really gained much traction. It's currently a functional "MVP", but
I haven't gotten any players so I can't figure out how to iterate and improve
it. I built it using NodeJS, C++, a Raspberry Pi, an Arduino, a 3D printer,
and an assortment of electronic components.

\- [2]: Rebuilt my personal website. I've been hoping to write more (mostly
for my own sake). One of the things that was mentally impeding me from writing
was being afraid of being incorrect. I like to learn, but I think I'm a slow
learner and don't always get things right the first time around. However, I
tend to usually figure it out. I think writing could help me through that
process (and potentially other people that are learning as well), so I think
it'll be easier if I approach my writing with that perspective. I built it
using GatsbyJS and its hosted with Netlify.

[1]:
[https://www.twitch.tv/coinarcadelive](https://www.twitch.tv/coinarcadelive)
[2]: [https://www.andrew-nguyen.com](https://www.andrew-nguyen.com)

------
jeremymcanally
It's not exactly a tech side project, but I recorded a 30 minute comedy
special in my garage that's freely streamable. I was hoping to use it to raise
some cash for COVID relief through ads, Google keeps denying my AdSense
activation, so now I'm hoping someone at least donates to World Central
Kitchen or buys a download version:
[https://insidejokes.org](https://insidejokes.org)

Now with that shipped, I'm thinking about some actual code projects. :)

------
ChrisHardman29
Frustrated by the problem of information overload, I've been working on Sivv -
[https://www.sivv.io/](https://www.sivv.io/) \- a forum for sharing summaries
of the most useful / actionable ideas from books, long-form articles and
research. The idea is to boost the 'signal-to-noise' ratio of the information
that people consume, helping them to both reduce the amount of time they spend
reading while also learning more.

------
hypertexthero
Bread is lovely as are the green leaves shining during a beautiful day with
clear, cool air in NY.

I’ve been writing and linking about flights from and to reality through art
(usually videogames) at [https://hypertexthero.com](https://hypertexthero.com)
which is now published with a [static site generator][1] and no JavaScript
other than [HTML Form File to Txt][2] to quickly create a text file for
posting. The site design and format was inspired by Daring Fireball, and I aim
to release it as a theme soon.

During this time I discovered [Focus Writer][3] which is open source, cross-
platform, quite nice.

Hoping people will come up with fusion power and other climate crisis
[solutions][4] during this time.

Peace out.

[1]: [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/) "Hugo — love the speed, hate the
language syntax and some of the new defaults like .md extension instead of
.txt"

[2]: [https://www.simongriffee.com/notebook/form-to-
txt/](https://www.simongriffee.com/notebook/form-to-txt/)

[3]: [https://gottcode.org/focuswriter/](https://gottcode.org/focuswriter/)

[4]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annus_mirabilis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annus_mirabilis)

------
idealstingray
Trying to learn frontend so I can make myself a better to-do list/calendar
app. I'm a robotics engineer so I have no idea what I'm doing, but it's fun.
Due to executive dysfunction, I tend not to have a very good idea of how long
it'll take me to finish anything longer than about a day's work (so I assume
it "won't take that long", which fuels dangerous amounts of procrastination),
so my concept was that each task gets broken down into subtasks that are small
enough that I can estimate time for them. These time estimates then get
propagated to the root task, and leaf-level tasks can be dragged and dropped
into today's calendar (with other events pulled in from Google Calendar so I
don't accidentally double-book myself). On the task itself I'll be able to
record how much time (in pomodoros) it actually took to complete; in addition
to tracking how I actually spent my time, hopefully this will help calibrate
my future time estimates.

I also finished knitting a sweater -- my second overall, and first time not
working from a pattern. I had to redo the yoke three times (the torso and
front/back panels of the yoke are lace, so I wanted to integrate the decreases
in the lace pattern), but I'm really satisfied with what I ended up with.

------
mysterydip
I just finished releasing a mobile game, and have a new goal for my next game:
Early DOS 3D game based on the Rise of the Triad engine (a modified
Wolfenstein 3D engine).

As far as I know the engine wasn't used again, with most moving to a Doom
clone. I think there's untapped potential in the ROTT engine, and want to show
it off, while having the game still run on the original target (386/486).

So far the code analysis has been really interesting, especially compared to
the Wolf3D engine that it started as.

~~~
0-_-0
There is an excellent (and free) book about the Wolf3D engine:

[https://fabiensanglard.net/gebbwolf3d/](https://fabiensanglard.net/gebbwolf3d/)

~~~
mysterydip
Thanks, I have that and the doom book (ROTT used the WAD format from Doom) and
have been using it for reference. I asked the author if he had anything on
ROTT and he said no but I can add an annex to the GEBB once I'm done lol

------
roknovosel
I've been working on a small project called
[https://CodeSnippetSearch.net](https://CodeSnippetSearch.net). It allows you
to search through code snippets using natural language. Currently, Python,
Java, Go, Php, Javascript, and Ruby programming languages are supported. I
think it's especially useful for new programmers because it allows you to
search through code in a "Google-like" fashion. It also allows you to find
similar code snippets to the ones found in search results. This enables you to
explore different possible solutions.

As with any cool project nowadays, CodeSnippetSearch is powered by neural
networks (six in fact - one for each programming language). The project is
open-sourced and you can read about the implementation details here:
[https://github.com/novoselrok/codesnippetsearch](https://github.com/novoselrok/codesnippetsearch)
This project started as a reimplementation of the models in the CodeSearchNet
challenge by GitHub
([https://github.com/github/CodeSearchNet/](https://github.com/github/CodeSearchNet/)).
I have reused their data and reimplemented the neural bag-of-words model in
Keras. I didn't expect any improvements with my reimplementation, but I did
manage to beat the baseline models by a little bit.

The search is still a bit of a hit-and-miss and I'm continually trying to
improve it. If the match rating for the top result is below 50% it will most
likely be irrelevant.

------
phumbe
I shipped an MVP of an instant messaging app that re-imagines the dynamics of
chat. Your conversation is no longer limited to the vertical direction. It can
expand in the horizontal direction to separate different but simultaneous
topics!

[https://xpanxn.com](https://xpanxn.com)

I also did a couple of Show HN posts for it. Didn't get much traction with
either, but it's ok because I think my next steps are to revise the landing
page and get a more proper UI.

Feedback is very welcome!

~~~
godelski
> Feedback is very welcome!

I don't get it. Are you threading but just making threads side by side? The
demo isn't making much sense because logically they could be all vertical.

And if you're just placing threads to the side, doesn't this require the main
thread to be squeezed? I can't imagine this would look good on a phone except
in landscape. But I haven't used landscape since I had a physical keyboard.
Everything you have tells me this is what you're doing: a style change.

I think the demo needs a more clear example. What does it look like? The demo
should make it abundantly clear what's happening and what your product solves.
That's your 1 minute to get me hooked and read more. To get me to try it. New
styles, even if more efficient, have more friction, because it is new and
things aren't where you expect. Your demo needs to show that it is worth the
friction.

~~~
phumbe
Thanks for the feedback -- definitely agree on the demo! Based on some
feedback from one of the Show HNs, I'm planning to make some fake little chat
bot, so users have something to interact with (albeit in a very
scripted/formulaic way) instead of sending a link to a friend. The chat bot
will replace the static demo entirely.

It's definitely a style change first and foremost. I got sick of this pattern:
friend sends message1, message2, message3; I respond reply1, reply2, reply3.
And then they probably reply to some (if not all) of my replies. Usually it's
pretty clear which message corresponds to which topic, but it's always messy.
With XpanXn, it's explicit and visually obvious.

Each topic column is a fixed width. You can pan around the chat canvas and
zoom in/out exactly as you'd expect! In fact, another motivator was knowing
that a lot of people like really small font sizes on their phones. This way,
you tailor font size just by zooming in/out. There's definitely some
opportunity to improve that, but for now, I think the ability to pan tends to
most of that concern.

------
ianmabie
[https://www.higifter.com/](https://www.higifter.com/) It's an SMS-based
chatbot that helps you remember special occasions (birthday, anniversary,
mother's day), recommends gifts, and purchases them for you automatically.

Working on this with my girlfriend, mostly for fun and to learn something new.
We're using Webflow for the site, Airtable as the backend, Zap to help stitch
a few parts together, and Twilio for SMS support.

------
wortelefant
My side projects are nonexistent, as corona created more business than usual.
I found this sentiment of being behind side project expectations nicely
displayed here
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/04/have-y...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/04/have-
you-learned-anything-new-in-lockdown-or-did-you-waste-it-what-harsh-truths-
did-you-discover)

------
toothbrush
My partner and i were laughing about making a retro community website, free of
adverts, trying to recapture the spirit of the old Geocities era web. It got a
bit out of hand and we came up with
[https://www.vistaserv.net](https://www.vistaserv.net).

I apologise if folks have already seen it, since it actually (surprisingly)
got a bunch of traction here on HN over the weekend, but that has been our
quarantine project, for what it's worth!

~~~
hopesthoughts
This is quite epic! Then again, I like things like NeoCities.

------
hcarlens
I built a simple, community-maintained page that aggregates machine
learning/data science competitions from across multiple platforms:
[https://mlcontests.com](https://mlcontests.com)

I just wrote a short post about my experience so far:
[https://harald.co/2020/05/15/simple-free-
website/](https://harald.co/2020/05/15/simple-free-website/)

------
photawe
I've been working on this for close to 2 years, including in quarantine:
[https://phot-awe.com](https://phot-awe.com)

It's a video editor with some really cool effects/transitions. In quarantine,
I've been re-vamping the UI to make incredibly easy to create videos.

I hope to have another version in about 1 week where creating videos will feel
quite seamless ;)

(Adding media into your video project has been hard - which is what I'm fixing
right now.)

~~~
bobakanoosh
Maybe it's because I'm on mobile but I'm not seeing any images of the actual
application. Personally when I work with an editor, me deciding to download it
is heavily based on what it looks like. If I have to download it to see... I
won't.

~~~
photawe
I completely understand. I'm in the process of rebuilding the UI - so I did
not want to post "stale" screenshots. I really hope to have the new version of
the app ready in less than a week, and then take a few screenshots and post
them ;)

Having said that, in the near future (3-4 months), I will redesign the site.
Already hired a team. It's really interesting how things your idea of what
should be on the website changes as things shape up. So, it will be a redesign
from the ground up - but for that, I need to have a few more features ready -
and that will take tiiiiime :)

EDIT: I should have mentioned: this is Windows10 only for now. I may port it
to other platforms assuming all goes well.

------
madushan1000
I've been writing a sql parser + memory backend in rust called rustsql[1] I've
been following this[2] go tutorial and converting code into rust. [1]
[https://github.com/madushan1000/rustsql](https://github.com/madushan1000/rustsql)
[2] [https://notes.eatonphil.com/database-
basics.html](https://notes.eatonphil.com/database-basics.html)

------
SimianLogic2
I built a digital whiteboard that was a little better suited for 5-year-olds
than the current crop for my mom to use with my youngest and my niece.

Figured out how to properly use the bread machine (making approx 1 loaf a day,
currently have carrot cake going).

Currently working on a proof of concept for a desktop version of a web
business I own.

8-year-old is super obsessed with primitive tech and has been digging up clay
out of the back yard. I imagine we'll be making a kiln this weekend and
eventually bricks.

------
vlucas
[https://www.seamless.cloud/](https://www.seamless.cloud/)

Easy, secure REST API for your SQL database (PostgreSQL and MySQL/MariaDB
supported). You pre-define queries and get REST endpoints for them with token
authentication.

I build a lot of side projects and got tired of always having to setup an API
backend for each one that I wanted to use an SQL database with, so I made
Seamless.cloud for myself. Maybe it will be useful for others too?

------
magicseth
I'm a magician who invents new technology at a FAANG.

I've started posting podcasts showing how I use the magician's toolset to
invent new technology that's focused on doing the impossible in a way that
meets users needs and dreams!

[http://patreon.com/magicseth](http://patreon.com/magicseth)

I also launched a webapp for me to keep track of the tricks I know:
[https://trick.app](https://trick.app)

~~~
thidr0
You should rebrand it illusion.app. A trick is something a who... oh nevermind

~~~
leovander
"Illusion, Michael..."

------
pjagielski
I created a live coding music environment in Kotlin:
[https://github.com/pjagielski/punkt](https://github.com/pjagielski/punkt)

Here's a demo: Daft Punk's - Da Funk remix:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdQQJPpL6Lo&t=138s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdQQJPpL6Lo&t=138s)

It uses Kotlin scripting as live-coded sequencer and SuperCollider as sound
engine.

------
wufocaculura
We live about about 30km outside of our capital city. It's a village, but you
can see it slowly transforimg into a small town. Wife got crazy about growing
own vegetables, so I've been busy assembling garden crates for her.

We also decided to farm chickens (for eggs), so we bought a havel - another
couple of hours spent on assembling. As we never did this before, we are
grokking the web looking for something you would call "chicken farming for
dummies".

~~~
_pgu
Since i was without a freelance project for 2 weeks when the lockdown started
i finally took the time to build a chicken run and and a coop.

We wanted to do this for years and now that they are here i can say keeping
chickens (we've got 6 hens) is one of the best things i ever did. They are
very rewarding.

I think it is important to research what type of chicken is best suited for
you. Ours are Jersey Giants, a so-called dual use breed. We keep them for eggs
and meat, i'm used to the butchering part.

We let them roam freely for the most part of the day so they can hunt for bugs
and snails. So far they don't mess up the garden too much...

------
andris9
I launched a side-project to manage all the domain names I've registered over
the years. This service provides a simple DNS records manager, an email
account that covers all the domains, auto-generates LE certs and either serves
a single page HTML website or redirects to a Github repo page. No limit how
many domains added to account.
[https://projectpending.com/](https://projectpending.com/)

------
rozenmd
I've been working on my side project to remove the need to manually run
website speed checks each time you make a performance tweak.

It's called PerfBeacon ([https://perfbeacon.com/](https://perfbeacon.com/)),
and since quarantine started I've had time to add a free tier, test an
implementation in Docker (rather than AWS Lambda), and start a couple of
integrations with Netlify and Vercel.

------
AndrewStephens
I missed going to pub-quizzes (yes I know they have moved online but it is not
the same) so I made a quiz for my friends to complete at their leisure.

I used it as an excuse to try some new techniques in Javascript and I am
pretty happy with the way it turned out.

If you want a 10 minute distraction:

[https://sheep.horse/2020/4/tv_opening_sequences_quiz.html](https://sheep.horse/2020/4/tv_opening_sequences_quiz.html)

------
cableshaft
I'm working full time, but when I'm not, I'm either working on a few board
game designs I can playtest against myself, or working on an update to my
Proximity 2 game that I released on Xbox 360 a long time ago.

Video trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqe0hS7AvOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqe0hS7AvOE)

Wasn't paying too close of attention to Monogame for the longest time, so the
XNA code stayed dormant for years, but then I finally sat down to see how hard
it was to port it to Monogame and I had it running in 24 hours. So I decided
to sit down and rework and clean up the UI, upscale all the graphics
(requiring me to remake them in Illustrator, since I originally made them in
720p in Photoshop), adding support for up to 6 players, support for
localization to more languages, adding in-game achievements, adding new game
modes (still trying to get a single player mode that feels good), support for
larger maps, and recently trying to get socket programming working so I can
add IP-based online multiplayer (maybe eventually with a server for a later
release, we'll see).

Also debating switching the graphics to 3D, but that may be too much, and I'm
not so confident I can rewrite shader code for each platform. I had trouble as
it is getting a line effect I had in XNA working in Monogame on Windows.

Planning to release it on Windows and Mac first, and then expand out from
there. Probably mobile (I released it once on iPhone but it was a port to
Objective-C and that code is now ancient), then hopefully get it on the
Nintendo Switch before the next console generation, then probably Playstation
and Xbox.

------
zalkota
Https://Realisticlandscapes.com $2500 made so far!

------
suyjuris
Nothing too fancy, I have been writing/rewriting some of my personal
libraries. I finally gave in and wrote an OpenGL abstraction, because dealing
with shaders manually was such a pain. Now I am working on a simple GPU font
renderer, which is hopefully easier to use than my earlier CPU rasterisation
based approaches (no need to snap to pixel raster or to pack things into a
texture, can deal with both small and gigantic letters).

------
the_pwner224
I'm making high power LED-based home lighting. I was inspired by this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21660718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21660718)

Basically our hourses are 1-3 orders of magnitude dimmer than the outside;
this is not good. Ben Kuhn's approach was to buy a big 30k lumen LED bulb for
$100. I am doing a more DIY approach with a number of small LED COBs. Each
finished module will output 13.5k lumens for a bit less than $100 (so multiple
will be needed per room), but it comes with a number of benefits:

\- The light is extremely high quality, almost the exact same as sunlight.
Fluorescent bulbs and normal LEDs do not give off the full spectrum of visible
light we get from the sun and incandescent bulbs. In fact I tried growing some
plants indoors a while ago, and even though they were seemingly well-lit they
ended up dying due to a lack of light.

\- The light can be dimmed to warm. Each module has four LED COBs. Three are
bright white and put out 13.5k total lumens. The other one is a warmer white
which should be useful at night - like IRL flux/redshift. And these can all be
dimmed smoothly from 100% to 1% brightness.

\- The modules are controlled with an ESP8266, so they have WiFi. Aside from
controlling them via a phone/computer, I am going to set up a Raspberry Pi
running some timed scripts to automatically adjust them. For example they can
all turn on in the morning as a natural wake up alarm (I have a separate alarm
clock project I'm working on to give this a normal physical alarm clock
interface). And I'm going to investigate using PIR sensors to make them
automatically respond to human presence.

In the end this method is a bit more expensive than just buying high power
bulbs (and more expensive than buying normal bulbs, but you would need like 70
of them in a room to match the total light output), but it has a number of
seemingly useful advantages. Right now I'm working on the second (and
hopefully final) prototype; the first was electrically OK but had thermal
issues (LEDs still get very hot!).

It's an interesting break from normal software engineering. There's a huge
emphasis on getting it right, and on getting it right the first time. Since
there are a couple of amps of power running through the system, it needs to be
well designed and safe from the very beginning. And $6 shipping every time you
order from DigiKey punishes iteration heavily, since if you're making small
iterations then your shipping will be much more expensive than the parts. I
spent probably around 60 hours researching before making the first order.
After finding out that the thermal solution was inadequate I spent a bunch of
time theoretically fixing that and finishing up every single loose end (up to
well over 100 hours total now). So now my second order will very likely result
in a 100% complete, functional, and safe (I think!) product.

The only thing left is to design a lamp-style enclosure. The module is small
enough to replace a lightbulb in an overhead socket, but the wiring would need
to be changed slightly and working through a small hole in the ceiling is not
really practical.

~~~
smaddox
Brilliant! I've been wanting to do something like this because of how
disappointing the commercial options are. Any chance you could share your
design details? Even something as simple as a GitHub repo with a Readme and
any design files would be amazing!

~~~
the_pwner224
Just put up a quick post: [https://thepwner224.wordpress.com/2020/05/29/led-
status/](https://thepwner224.wordpress.com/2020/05/29/led-status/). A bit
unorganized and not really edited; I haven't slept in a long time and just
wanted to fill my notebook and also write this down before I forgot any
details.

My first design was supposed to be around $70 and make 8k lumens, but was
useless because I couldn't get away with the cheap thermal management I
thought I could get away with. My second prototype which I just did was $105
and was supposed to make 13.5k lumens, but even after much planning it seems
the thermal performance is inadequate. The third one will be $145 and will
make 18k lumens, and I believe it will actually be able to work at max power
without overheating. Luckily the lumen output is increasing too along with
these price increases so they're not really price increases.

But I have to say, it's totally worth it. While it's not stable at 100%, I did
run it at that for a bit and my initial reaction was 'this is a second sun.'
In my workspace which went from 300 to 1500 lux it really made a difference in
perception. I spent most of the time with sunglasses and still being blinded
while trying to take temperature measurements, but at the end I stopped and
just turned it on and looked around, and everything looked _lit_ in a way it
just hadn't before.

------
gnull
[https://github.com/gnull/kalina](https://github.com/gnull/kalina)

I'm working on a console-based RSS client in Haskell. The original plan was to
implement the basic functionality of Newsboat (which currently is being
rewritten from C++ to Rust).

It's still raw, but I already started using it as my primary RSS client. Right
now it can fetch feeds, display them in a nice menu, maintain read status,
open urls in a browser. The next features I'm going to add are support for
configuration files (everything's hardcoded now) and tags + filtering.

\--

Newsboat had a few problems inherent to C++ (like occasional segfaults) and
the TUI library it used. Knowing about these, I started googling for
alternatives written in a higher-level language. And spotted the announcement
[1] of the Newsboat author, saying that he's going to rewrite Newsboat in
Rust. When I read that, the rewrite was already going on for months with still
no end in sight. I thought, "Heck! I can implement this in Haskell in a few
days!" By now I spent about a week of full-time work on the project (spread
over months), and got a bare working prototype.

My estimate was too optimistic, of course, I didn't foresee all the
difficulties I encountered later and all the things I had to learn. But still,
I think if I spend one more week on this, I can get a fully-featured and
polished RSS client — Haskell makes programming a lot cheaper.

[1]:
[https://github.com/newsboat/newsboat/issues/89](https://github.com/newsboat/newsboat/issues/89)

~~~
asdff
Would it be possible to extract full text from articles and view it all in the
terminal?

~~~
gnull
RSS feeds often contain the article text in HTML, and parsing webpages
shouldn't be necessary. Kalina, like Newsboat, does support viewing these in
terminal—I use Pandoc library to convert HTML to text, links and images are
not preserved.

I don't know if fetching webpages and rendering them in terminal is a good
idea. You can always use a terminal-based browser like w3m to open them. And
I'm afraid most of such pages will be cluttered with animated popups and
sidebars, filtering which will require some heuristics. Don't know it's worth
it. But this is still something to look into in the future—at the moment there
are more urgent things to do in Kalina.

------
marban
[https://flipso.com/](https://flipso.com/) — Mix of Posterous and Tumblr. B/C
2006 was a great year.

------
gfynbo
CaretakerDB: A property management solutions for caretakers and property
managers. It's a management web app to keep track of properties, related
information, contracts and billing.

It's still a work in progress, but I've gotten a lot done on it and looking
forward to releasing it this Summer! You can check it out at
[https://caretakerdb.com](https://caretakerdb.com) if you want.

~~~
penguinlinux
this is a pretty cool project :) really nice idea

------
kroltan
Now that I don't have a commute anymore, I've been using the extra time to
work on a full version of a game jam game I made a while ago and had good
reception.

I don't have much new to show yet, but the jam version is available at
[https://kroltan.itch.io/farm-fortress-2](https://kroltan.itch.io/farm-
fortress-2)

It's a strategy game focused on production chains and resource management.

------
SuckingStones
[https://brewboard.app/](https://brewboard.app/) \- shareable BrewBoards for
home and craft brewers, right there on your nearest screen.

Initially hacked together the bones of this back in October lats year to fix
frustrations with my chalk board (well, mainly with my writing and
organization). Lockdown gave me the chance and impetus to focus in on this
with lots of help from my awesome co-workers. We launched yesterday - but
still have so much we want to add to this.

I wrote up some background here:
[https://www.suckingstones.com/2020/04/28/brewboard-
backgroun...](https://www.suckingstones.com/2020/04/28/brewboard-background/)

If you're a brewer (particularly if you use Brewer's Friend - since we already
have an integration in place) please give it a try and send us your feedback.
We want to take the chalk board to a new level. Oh, and here's my board:
[https://brewboard.app/boards/MGMvq-
wZ1ks4](https://brewboard.app/boards/MGMvq-wZ1ks4)

------
jstayton
I launched a side project that allows you to run your customer's code from
your app: [https://www.lateral.run](https://www.lateral.run)

I went back-and-forth at first on whether now's the time to launch a
commercial side project like this, but with some uncertainty about the
security of my VC-backed day job, I settled on this being precisely the time
to have something of my own going.

~~~
knotty66
Nice! This looks like Auth0 Extend
([https://goextend.io/](https://goextend.io/)). But that has now been retired.

I might need something like this soon. I'll keep this in mind - certainly will
save lots of time over rolling my own ...

~~~
jstayton
That was exactly the inspiration, in fact. I've integrated Auth0 a few times
and enjoyed the ability to drop down into code to tailor logic precisely to my
needs.

------
wsc981
I'm working on a turn-based rogue-like RPG. So no fancy graphics and such. Not
sure if I will finish this project, but it's at least fun to work on and
educational.

I also play a bit of Summoner [0]. Perhaps I can finally finish this game,
which I couldn't when I played it a long time ago.

\---

[0]:
[https://www.dsvolition.com/games/summoner/](https://www.dsvolition.com/games/summoner/)

~~~
kleiba
Sweet, I'd love to see some screenshots, even if you're still in the early
stages.

~~~
wsc981
Well, it's not very impressive as of yet, but I made a small video for you.
Functionality is still very limited. I use the assets of Stone Soup.

[https://youtu.be/lpVayhcVjpE](https://youtu.be/lpVayhcVjpE)

------
freeslugs
I built my mom a mother's day gift [https://get-
telephony.now.sh/](https://get-telephony.now.sh/)

------
resume384
A multi host capable personal cloud computing platform. Using primarily
existing technologies and influenced by the "Arch Way" (Simplicity, Modernity,
Pragmatism, User centrality, Versatility) the design requires a small amount
of technical attention and allows a wide range of functionality. To make it
immediately useful, I'm creating a few simple applications and utilities:
data, social, personal apps.

------
j-rom
I've been trying to get into AI/ML/Deep learning because I feel like it will
broaden the types of side projects I can undertake. I have one project in mind
which involves analyzing written communication.

I've looked online for resources and I've found a bunch of Youtube videos that
go over the high level concepts:

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwIo3gDZCVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwIo3gDZCVQ)

2\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKP3FqW3Sk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKP3FqW3Sk)

3\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPYj3fFJGjk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPYj3fFJGjk)

For reference, I have 0 AI/ML/DL experience but I having been coding for
awhile and I'm familiar with Python. These videos are quite long but I plan to
start building a small toy app to validate my understanding. I'm just not sure
if I'm taking the best approach to learning these concepts. I want to start
working with the various tools ASAP because I believe that I learn better by
doing.

~~~
lcrmorin
I would advise you to follow this free course :

[https://online.stanford.edu/courses/sohs-ystatslearning-
stat...](https://online.stanford.edu/courses/sohs-ystatslearning-statistical-
learning)

The associated (free) book is a go to reference too.

~~~
j-rom
Thanks for the reference! It's been awhile since I've taken statistics so this
will be a good refresher.

------
shreygineer
As an Android developer, it was hard for me to find a place to copy & paste
deeplinks on a device that didn't have Slack. So, I created a lightweight
Android app that allows you store any time of link and open it:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appdex](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appdex)

~~~
mikorym
Have you looked at pasting the links via a IRC client? Maybe your way is
better; I'm just mentioning it.

------
bram2w
I've been working on an open source online database tool called Baserow [0] as
a side project. In the current form you can compare it with a simple version
of Airtable, but Baserow can handle much more data, you can optionally host it
on your own server, you can write plugins for it and it's (going to be) open
source. Everyone can try out an early test version at the website [0]. More
features are going to be following soon! The open source release will probably
take place in Juli as I still need to write lots of documentation and I want
to create a plugin boilerplate.

The stack is Django, Nuxt.js and PostgreSQL (also MySQL and SQLite are going
to be supported). For this project I've been learning Nuxt.js and Kubernetes.
Normally I work full time as a full stack freelance developer, but due to the
corona outbreak I've lost one of my biggest clients. This resulted in more
time for Baserow, which was already a side project for a while now. I would
like to make a business out of this in the future because I really enjoy
working this.

[0] [https://baserow.io](https://baserow.io)

------
sgaduuw
I've decided to learn Python by dabbling in some Django to wite a cms. I'm
simply amazed at how quickly you can get something usable with so little
experience.

Probably a dime a dozen project compared to most things posted here, but it
has an eventual use case for me, and it's fun :)

[https://github.com/sgaduuw/django-eelco](https://github.com/sgaduuw/django-
eelco)

------
michaelpjones
I've been building [https://www.contact-stack.com](https://www.contact-
stack.com) as a way to get regular reminders to stay in touch with friends who
live in other cities & countries.

It is my first attempt at a product/business and has been a good learning
experience. Also a good excuse to have Elixir & Phoenix a good. Long story
short, I like them but miss types.

------
syntaxterror
My wife and I made a short story to help explain the lockdown to our families
- [https://www.stilltakeheart.com/](https://www.stilltakeheart.com/)

I also worked on helping prove to the UK government that open banking can help
justify income for the self employed -
[https://covidcredit.uk/](https://covidcredit.uk/)

~~~
koheripbal
You did the artwork?

~~~
syntaxterror
My wife wrote the story, and we worked with an illustrator to get the book to
where it is now. They’re mentioned at the end of the book - Gustyawan Studio.

------
ezzato
I'm building a search engine to find free web services.
[https://freeplan.app](https://freeplan.app)

It's a week old now and I have around 2000 services listed.

This services rose from my own need to understand how to build something as
cheap as possible. Working on this gave me the understanding how many services
gives you a free plan which is good enough to solve a problem you care.

------
ISL
[https://findthemasks.com/](https://findthemasks.com/) \-- part of a team of
people helping PPE get where it needs to go .

Have a look at the project here:
[https://github.com/findthemasks/findthemasks](https://github.com/findthemasks/findthemasks)
Drop us a PR if you see something that can be better.

------
fredwu
Over the past few years I've been on the hunt for a good tool to help me
manage my projects. Trello, Jira, I've tried a bunch and yet still couldn't
pin point why none of the tools worked well.

The quarantine forces me to think about it even more, and I think I've found
the why, and how.

So I'm now building it: [https://focussist.com/](https://focussist.com/)

~~~
akudha
I tried clickup, paymo, trello, jira... Finally settled on clickup, checking
yours now

~~~
wx196
Can you please add Treenga to comparison? It is more like simple issue
tracking, so very far from, say, Jira, but may work as a replacement for
Trello for simple task management. This is my recent project, would be happy
if you share your feedback.

------
collyw
Quarantine has made me realise how little free time I actually have. I am
supposed to be doing a basic database for a friends lab. It's turning out to
be mainly a data validation and cleaning project. Without a cycle to work, a
cycle back from work to split up my day I have really little motivation to sit
more hours coding after I have cooked dinner and eaten. I should get on with
it though.

------
pinopinopino
Studying: differential geometry, poetic edda.

Doing: lifting myself to hell and back and jump rope.

Building: Making maze generators in minetest (before moving them to minecraft)

And trying to figure out if I can find a function that takes two finite
consecutive sequences with length N and M of natural numbers, which start by 1
(E.g [1,2,3], but not [1,2,4,5]) and give back a sequence which contain all
the numbers starting from 1 up to the NxM, but not necessarily sorted without
using the size of the sequences. So I want to number the cross product of the
two sequences.

This crap is related to some programming problem I hit.

    
    
       t = {1,2,3...} -- <- can be lenght
       s = {1,2,3,4...} <- can be any length
       xs = {} 
    
       for i,h in ipairs(t) do 
           for j,k in ipairs(s) do 
               q = f(i,j) -- <- I want to know if f is possible 
      to write
               xs[q] = h * k 
           end 
       end 
    
    
     

Well the answer is I think no, but I found some functions that work up to a
certain number or that work within certain bounds, so how far we can stretch
that? And of course it works for the whole set of natural numbers.

~~~
arnioxux
Pretty sure the answer is no as a math problem where f is pure. If f returns
the same answer each time, the square ending at N,N contains [1, N * N]. Then
the rectangle ending at N,N+1 must contain (N * N, N * (N+1)] in the
nonoverlapping strip. Ditto for N+1,N. But then for N+1,N+1 all other
locations must contain low numbers and there's only a single corner cell left
which can contain the rest of the missing numbers between (N(N+1),
(N+1)(N+1)]. Unless I made a mistake I don't think any function would work
here for N > 1\. What were the examples you found?

OTOH as a programming problem you can just cheat and store state somewhere to
count the row width. This satisfies your interface requirements (python):

    
    
        lastJ = None
        def f(i, j):
            global lastJ
            if i != 0:
                return i * (lastJ + 1) + j
            else:
                lastJ = j
                return j
    
    
        N = 3
        M = 5
        seen = set()
        for i in range(N):
            for j in range(M):
                q = f(i, j)
                seen.add(q)
        assert sorted(seen) == list(range(N * M))

~~~
pinopinopino
I am on work, so can't access my home laptop. But this problem is related to
pairing functions (but those work for the whole domain of the naturals). It
means you need to find a function that walks the numbers in a nice way, like
seen here:
[http://szudzik.com/ElegantPairing.pdf](http://szudzik.com/ElegantPairing.pdf)

I think it isn't possible to find a function that works for arbitrary
sequences. I know there is a function that works if the sets have the same
size (n is size), it is trivial why those work. They have the form n^0 _a +
n^1_ b, where a,b are in [1..n]:

    
    
          f :: Integer -> (Integer,Integer) -> Integer 
          f n (i,j) = i + (j - 1)*n
          -- For example: 
          f 3 <$> ((,) <$> [1..3] <*> [1..3])
          [1,4,7,2,5,8,3,6,9]
    

Now I want to find functions like (n,m is size, n /= m):

    
    
          f n m (i,j) = .. 
    

And functions where n maybe chosen but m is between certain bounds. I have
found a couple of those by mutilating pairing functions.

I know I can use a counter, but I don't like cheating :p

I need to draw your reasoning on a paper to see it or take some time for it.
Little bit busy, working from home, having the kids and stuff :p

~~~
pinopinopino
Made a small error:

    
    
              f n (i,j) = (i - 1)*n + j 
     

These also work for when i > n as long as j is between 1 and n.

------
sphix0r
Bought a 3d printer(Creality Ender 3, sub 200USD). Being able to print nice
prints takes a lot of time and you'll learn a lot during the process.

After being able to print I tried drawing. Both blender and fusion 360.
Blender for organic objects and fusion 360 for practical engineering objects.

It's a really fantastic hobby and you'll be able to produce a lot of physical
objects instead of only writing software.

~~~
fghorow
Good on you!

Please consider joining one of the PPE manufacturing efforts based on 3D
printing!

I too bought a 3D printer -- solely to fight this effing virus in some way --
and have been busy doing that for nearly 2 months now.

It feels pretty good!

------
7373737373
[https://wikiscape.org](https://wikiscape.org) \- A visualization of all
English Wikipedia articles

~~~
bluishgreen
Pretty cool. Did you bake the viz yourself? How does it work.. Can you explain
a bit how you handle the sheer scale of it. And how the nodes are positioned -
I can't imagine it is some sort of graph node attraction/repulsion algorithm
as it will kill the server? Do you precompute?

~~~
7373737373
I wrote down some things here:
[https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/48](https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/48)

The code is here:
[https://github.com/void4/wikiscape](https://github.com/void4/wikiscape)

tl;dr: wrote scripts to parse wikipedia dump, used LargeVis
([https://github.com/lferry007/LargeVis](https://github.com/lferry007/LargeVis))
to layout the graph, wrote further scripts to generate tiles, tiles in layers
up to a specific zoom level are saved as files and served directly by nginx,
closer ones are generated dynamically by flask, which also handles querying
for the closest node to the mouse position efficiently with
[https://docs.scipy.org/doc/scipy/reference/generated/scipy.s...](https://docs.scipy.org/doc/scipy/reference/generated/scipy.spatial.cKDTree.html)

------
shorting24x7
SaaS for creating, editing and publishing audio content for global audiences
[http://narrationbox.com/](http://narrationbox.com/). Still building a ton of
features into it like audio widgets for news sites and blogs, audio editor.
Basically making it end-to-end for audio content creators. Also reading Elon
Musk's biography.

------
news_to_me
I've been writing a 3D engine from scratch, which has been really interesting
since it's well outside of my normal professional software experience. My goal
is to make a game with it for the upcoming Playdate console.

You can follow along with my progress here:
[https://twitter.com/zackmichener](https://twitter.com/zackmichener)

------
TheMightyLlama
I started a stock forecaster for the London Stock Exchange a couple of years
ago although never finished it.

I've now integrated it with a couple of systems which allow me to get OHLC
data as well as Regulatory News Service articles. And, in order to improve the
quality of the forecasts, I'll soon begin integrating it with other news
sources.

I've added it to (Collective
2)[[https://collective2.com/details/128426551](https://collective2.com/details/128426551)]
and its currently making a loss as a strategy. This is good news because it's
allowed me to identify why that loss might be occurring and where I could
improve my strategy (I've found quite a few improvements in the last few
weeks). The most recent improvements are active on a non-visible strategy on
collective2

This forecaster could be applied to any global exchange. And I'm looking
forward to the day where I can trade with it myself, sell the signals as a
service, or sell it for a tidy sum.

------
conroy
[https://sqlc.dev](https://sqlc.dev)

Work continues on sqlc, my SQL compiler side project. I recently released
v1.3.0, which mainly consisted of big fixes.

I’m really excited about the in-browser playground I launched at
[https://play.sqlc.dev](https://play.sqlc.dev). I hope it gets more people to
install sqlc locally.

------
dt3ft
[https://20-things.com/](https://20-things.com/)

So far only a few people know about it and some of my friends are using it,
but my goal is to keep it running and use it myself even if nobody else ends
up using it. It is very cheap to operate and I use it as my own personal
bookmarking and media upload service. Beware: work in progress!

------
klangdon
When I need to make money: I code and build hardware. But when work is slow
and my brain can wonder, I find myself wanting to tell stories with video. The
sad part is I am not Casey Neistat.

Here is a video that the whole family worked on for a school project a few
weeks ago: [https://youtu.be/QHmkRBIzUMs](https://youtu.be/QHmkRBIzUMs)

------
kchoudhu
Survival mostly, I have kids and a fulltime job.

~~~
zebnyc
Have a two year old who is wants constant attention. Typical day is I take the
morning shift. Wife does the afternoon shift and I again do the evening shift.
Once the toddler goes to bed at 8 pm, we both work (typically past midnight)

What makes this very challenging is that a) Kid wants attention continually so
there is no point in trying to do any work while it is my turn.

b) We live in an apartment complex and folks who live downstairs have called
cops on our kid multiple times for running around. This despite the fact that
he never does during "queit hours (sleeps from 8 pm to 7 am)" and these noises
are protected by SF tenant laws. Couple of weeks back a SF police officer
knocked on our door and tried to arbitrate. Internally, I wanted to slam the
door in the cop's face though I was respectful.

c) Because of (b) kid knows that we are very sensitive about him running
around. So anytime he feels he is not getting attention, he will run or stomp
on the floor.

Fun times

~~~
kchoudhu
Man, what is wrong with the ghouls downstairs.

~~~
dominotw
maybe trying to work?

~~~
pradn
It's absolutely not justified. Talking to neighbors is a lot better than
calling the police, which has a small but real chance of ending in violence.

~~~
dominotw
> cops on our kid multiple times

obviously 'talking' wouldn't have worked here.

If they are just ignoring the cops, why would they listen to neighbor.

~~~
kchoudhu
I've had downstairs neighbors like this: we were quiet, responsive and tried
our best not to make a racket. My wife and I were out of the house most of the
day, but they kept on calling the cops on us.

They were assholes, and talking to them didn't help. I can't say we were too
broken up when he died of a coronary and she moved out of the building.

------
dukeofharen
Since all gyms are closed in my country, I've converted my attic in a "make
shift" gym. I've placed a desk, installed Ubuntu on an old laptop, placed a
screen, put down a mat and some dumbells and just watch cardio and resistance
workouts on YouTube. It's a great way to keep myself in shape and to break the
day because I work from home all days.

~~~
tkgally
I'm doing something similar. In normal times, I go to the gym every day or two
and work out for an hour and a quarter. Since I'm now home all day, I've been
doing bodyweight and dumbbell workouts next to my desk for fifteen or twenty
minutes several times a day. They break up the monotony and refresh my mind
for the next round of work. I also fit in extra exercise during Zoom meetings
that I only need to listen to.

The result has been that I am staying in shape despite being indoors all day.
The staggered workouts may be more effective at building muscle than my usual
gym sessions, too.

The greatest benefit of the exercise, though, is the mood elevation.

------
s_gourichon
Been using for years for my freelance/consultant activity a bash-based
environment with convenience enhancements: create context per client or
project, get instant access to auto-created per-context-day working directory
with easy navigation, per context environment + bash_history + logging of
terminal content + ability to instantly create/edit timestamped files for note
taking. Good productivity booster, helps a lot isolate clients, easily answer
customer phone calls any time. Logging saved me a few times.

Been wanting for a long time to rewrite it into something usable by others.
Been doing that rewrite during lockdown.

All this reuses existing tools and conventions, is lightweight, shell-
completion friendly, easy to learn.

Also, written (again) a game for the 8bit computer Amstrad CPC of 1984, in
clean modern C on a C compiler that understands most of C11. With optimized
assembly for time-critical parts.

Both started earlier this year, got more time during lockdown.

I might offer a "show HN" for one or both. If you have any interest please
tell.

~~~
Jemaclus
I'm interested!

~~~
s_gourichon
Thanks!

Will you go to the "fire and forget" route of hoping I do some "Show HN" and
be unaware in between, or will you provide some way to notify you?

Especially, since the thing is rewritten but partially modular I have started
asking around me what features are most wanted, so that I can start the
modularity effort in areas that make most sense. I've been considering an
online poll. Will you participate? How to reach you?

~~~
Jemaclus
Do you have this in a GitHub repo or a blog? I'll follow that :)

------
dfraser992
I am rebuilding the "framework" I wrote for doing my MSc dissertation on the
classification of fake reviews. Now that I have the time, the code is far
better organized and the higher level structure pretty clean in that I can
copy a module, customize it a bit and now a different feature set can be
generated. Churning out different ensembles should be fairly easy as well. And
of course I'm throwing dask, mlflow and dvc into the mix...

I don't really need to do this (ought to be looking for a job...) <and I'd
rather write code than pay to use someone else's SaaS>

but now that I have quite a number of different review datasets to play with,
a framework that lets me spin up 10+ processes across the 5 machines I have at
my disposal will make short work of most the sets. I will need the uni's HPC
cluster to deal with the Amazon dataset, though. Using dask will surely help
with that.

Then it's writing yet another paper... Not being allowed to go outside is
rather motivating.

------
pdinny
A movie recommender (item-item) that recommends movies similar to a proposed
movie. The similarity is based on tags, specifically the tag genome created by
GroupLens.

This is mostly because I have a personal need for this and I would like
alternatives to existing movie recommendation services, but I may make it
available online if time permits.

A second step would be to introduce an example critiquing aspect, allowing for
interactions like "show me movies similar to 'Crimson Peak' but with less
horror".

All of this is based on the MovieLens 25M dataset and an accompanying article
([http://files.grouplens.org/papers/tag_genome.pdf](http://files.grouplens.org/papers/tag_genome.pdf))
describing a recommender called 'Movie Tuner' that is no longer available.

It will be fun to tune the recommendations based on my own preferences. For
example I don't need an algorithm to suggest movies that have the same
actor/director.

Initial results are encouraging.

------
atsushin
I'm helping out with a program for students (myself being one of them) that
lost their summer internships due to the pandemic, called Summer of Shipping.
Currently looking for more student builders and experienced mentors to grow
out our initiative, but we've gotten some great numbers of both so far and
want to reach as many people as possible. We're a pretty nice group and we've
had a lot of great conversations so far in our comms channel. Open to
developers of non-traditional backgrounds too.

If anyone's interested, check out our website at:
[https://summerofshipping.com/](https://summerofshipping.com/)

Meetings are every Thursday for demos, presentations and networking over Zoom.
We're currently on Week 3 but our doors are open to anyone at any point. We
accommodate both people who prefer to work individually or in groups! :)

------
zumachase
We found many of the virtual office tools too invasive for our tastes both
physically with video emphasis and virtually by commanding a lot of attention.
So we built a group intercom system that stays out of your way but gives you
seamless comms when you need it.
[https://www.squawk.to](https://www.squawk.to)

------
arcatech
Just a personal website: [https://dwayne.xyz](https://dwayne.xyz)

I rented a server from Digital Ocean, installed nginx and Go, and wrote a web
server. No frameworks on the front or backend, just HTML, CSS, and a couple of
small scripts. And I wrote my own authentication and admin pages to manage
everything from the browser.

------
danimatic
On the side I run my project
[https://fitnessmodern.de/](https://fitnessmodern.de/) about showing people
what you can do with modern wearables. When the corona crisis started in
Germany I thought: ok, this could be the end for the project. Who is going to
leave his apartment now to keep fit or to buy a new gadget.

But exactly the opposite happened. After a sharp collapse in visitor numbers
in the first days of the crisis, they shot up again. More than I knew from
before. That was astonishing but in retrospect logical: because here in
Germany there was no real curfew, only a ban on contact with other people. So
people probably thought: before I lounge around at home, I'll do something for
my health and fitness. You can also tell from other comments here that fitness
projects have worked. That motivated me to do my project even more
intensively, because I realized that it is important to people.

------
sampsonbryce
WeHero Home: A browser extension to donate money using ad revenue you gain
just from browsing the web. Been working on it for some time but quarantine
has allowed me to work on it more than I expected!
[https://www.wehero.co/browser-extension/](https://www.wehero.co/browser-
extension/)

------
steine
I learned basic web development so that I could make this web app
[https://tpsteiner.github.io/public_companies_map/](https://tpsteiner.github.io/public_companies_map/)

I'm a CPA working as an external auditor for public companies filing 10-K
financial statements. Looking for a job in public accounting is hard because
audit firms do not have many differing characteristics. The one thing that is
different is their clients. Clients are required to disclose their auditor,
but obtaining a list of clients by firm/location is very hard.

My app uses public government data to plot US public companies on a map, and
includes details on the firm that most recently audited their annual financial
statements.

The data sources are: 1\. a listing of all Form APs filed to the PCAOB
(auditor-client relationship data), 2\. SEC company data from the Corpwatch
API database 3\. Google search API for company locations

------
luos
I am making a self hosted or maybe hosted website where you can just import
youtube/your videos and you get a link to a podcast feed. None of the existing
ones worked for me and I like to listen podcasts before sleeping, and there
are a lot of channels which don't need the video part.

It's not public yet, but let me know your thoughts about the idea.

~~~
hopesthoughts
I definitely could use something like this! Or more specifically, something
that will take a channel's RSS feed and convert it to the podcast format for
my podcatcher.

------
jabedude
I've been working on improving my Rust skills. I made a JA3 (TLS
fingerprinting) library and some other small Rust projects.

------
akhong
Wrapping Spark in Clojure:

[https://github.com/zero-one-group/geni](https://github.com/zero-one-
group/geni)

I used to work at a tech giant, where the data team relies a lot on native
Spark in Scala. I've always found the combination quite pleasant to work with.
However, I did miss Python's faster startup time, dynamism and REPL,
especially when doing data cleaning and exploration with no intention of
putting it in production.

Now that I'm doing my own thing at a much smaller scale, I naturally
gravitated towards Python's data stack, namely NumPy, Pandas, Sklearn and
Dask. However, I found myself missing Spark's consistent SQL API and
performance!

So yea, I've been wanting to use more Clojure for work and set up a Clojure
shop. During the quarantine, I find myself having more time to do focused
work. I thought this would be a good opportunity to convert some of the data
wrangling stuff to Clojure!

------
aurbano
Work in progress, but a couple of friends and me are making an online chat for
small groups of people - just a quick place to have a random conversation,
although if you come back we try to put you back with the same people if
available

Online but still under development: [https://dotdot.im](https://dotdot.im) :)

------
Tade0
I'm designing analog guitar effects.

I only had a few courses in college concerning analog circuits, but if you
understand the principles, it's easy to learn from the schematics available on
the internet.

So far I've been exploring the use of MOSFETs - I found that the 2N7000
transistor is as cheap and abundant as BJTs, so I'm using it.

This type of transistor is less predictable and has a more complex working
principle than a BJT, but with that come additional possibilities.

My last non-idiomatic-but-working design is a MOSFET-based A-class buffer that
maintains an optimal operating point using a BJT differential amplifier as a
comparator for the feedback loop, maintaining the DC output before the
coupling capacitor at exactly half the supply voltage.

It's not linear, but that's the idea - if you plugged in a guitar to it the
difference wouldn't be really noticeable, but doing the same with a bass
should give a "sweeter", enriched with low harmonics tone.

------
hieunc229
[https://inspired-ideas.web.app](https://inspired-ideas.web.app) shares the
one-idea that changes your life.

I often see an idea that help solve a problem that I was stuck. A few days
ago, people start to shares those ideas that helped them, so I created
Inspired Ideas that you can learn from other experiences

------
madcol
I'm trying not to spend more time in front of the computer since I'm still
doing it all day but at home now. I've started cooking, I knew how to cook
basic things and basically feed myself but I'm following a lot of Kenji Lopez-
Alt on youtube and it's really been motivating me to try something different
that might take a little more skill or time that I wouldn't have tried before.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt](https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt)

Alternatively I'm having a lot of fun with Nats What I Reckon videos too.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9sjrjr06K4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9sjrjr06K4)

Eyeing up getting handier with Golang and Python later on though since our
restrictions continue for a month or 2 longer depending on the numbers.

~~~
nati0n
If you're trying new things, I'd recommend making gumbo. Really tasty, teaches
you how to make a good dark roux, and otherwise is relatively easy. Isaac
Toups has good videos out there on how to.

~~~
madcol
I've looked at doing something involving a roux but I'm always somewhat
nervous of burning the shit out of it which I really shouldn't be.

I remember seeing Isaac on Binging with Babish once, I'll definitely check him
out. Thanks!

------
jayfk
A modern documentation viewer: [https://dok.dev/](https://dok.dev/)

------
Bafno
We've launched a series of challenges ( 30 riddles and puzzles) themed around
a guy named Larry who is in quarantine with his pet hedghehog, for people
stuck at home to complete!
[https://www.lockdownwithlarry.com](https://www.lockdownwithlarry.com)

This is built in React and backed by Firebase.

~~~
neil_s
This seems promising! I'm usually decent at puzzles but am stuck on the first
one and don't have enough confidence in the puzzle quality to donate to see
the first hint.

------
unglaublich
\- Baking bread, brewing beer, making Kimchi and stews... these things that
take time but have such tasty results. \- Re-learning feedback control and
linear algebra, then implementing them in C++. \- Learning to fully maintain
my road bike: replacing the chain, gears, shifter cables, etc. I still don't
like dirty hands.

------
james2001
[https://www.ezail.com](https://www.ezail.com)

It's a communication platform for small and micro businesses (spec. emerging
markets) to send invoices and orders, keep track of credits/debits, log
income/expenses, trade commodities, sell online, chat with customers and
suppliers.

~~~
adz_6891
This is interesting! How did you come up with this idea for emerging markets
in particular?

Also, out of interest, what service are you using for the SMS authentication?

~~~
james2001
I am taking the learnings of okcredit, khatabook (digital ledger in India),
bijak, procol (trading in India), choco, rekki (restaurant ordering from their
suppliers) to what I believe is the final consequence of an integrated chat
app to run small businesses.

I used MessageBird for sms notification of new messages, SendGrid for email
and Firebase Auth for login.

Everything is run on Google App Engine.

~~~
adz_6891
Thanks for the info! Really super interesting to hear about your sources of
inspiration for this is India.

I think you're onto something with a chat app UX for small businesses!

------
mnky9800n
I'm building a freely available data set from a 50000 student survey of
attitudes towards experimental physics. Typically this kind of data is never
available without working at the institution where it's gathered. We figured
that's BS and really against NSF guidelines for data collection anyways.

------
Bedon292
Self hosted home automation with Home Assistant [1] I haven't done a ton with
it lately, but ended up finally updating an integration with it. Which lead me
to learn more python async (still beginning this), github actions, and dev
containers in VSCode [2].

My actual integration is for a WattBox, IP controlled power conditioner and
UPS. Because apparently I am the only person to write an API wrapper for it.
[3]

[1] [https://www.home-assistant.io/](https://www.home-assistant.io/) [2]
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/containers](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/containers)
[3]
[https://github.com/eseglem/pywattbox](https://github.com/eseglem/pywattbox)

------
voska
I'm stuck on a small island in St. Vincent & the Grenadines after narrowing
escaping the nationwide lockdown in Venezuela, so I've been learning to
kitesurf.

I'm also rebuilding my website with Hugo. Feedback welcomed:
[https://www.voska.org](https://www.voska.org)

------
FailMore
I made [https://taaalk.co](https://taaalk.co) \- it is quite like debubble
(also in this thread). It's a platform for online discussions. It's not
focused on debating, but on exploring topics and sharing knowledge.

You can create a Taaalk and invite any number of people to join it using an
invite link and code. If you don't have anyone to Taaalk with you can leave
your details on the Start a Conversation page.

Some friends and I started it a few years ago and then stopped, so I thought
I'd rebuild it during quarantine.

Some of the old Taaalks are on there, e.g.: [https://taaalk.co/t/how-to-think-
about-chess](https://taaalk.co/t/how-to-think-about-chess)

It's the first app I've ever deployed to production so it's been great to
learn about servers and hosting.

------
christian008
I've created my own Read Later service using Pinboard and a Raspberry Pi:
[https://christianhans.info/12791/running-your-own-read-
later...](https://christianhans.info/12791/running-your-own-read-later-
service-with-raspberry-pi-and-pinboard)

~~~
Jemaclus
I've got three RPis laying around here... I should do this...

------
johnnyfived
I started an open-source project in Python called Restless, to get more
experience in both NLP / ML and security. Restless is anti-malware that's
"always watching" (every time a file is modified or created, it's
automatically sent to the classification pipeline, which uses a hierarchical
attention network trained with PE header data).

[https://github.com/jddunn/restless](https://github.com/jddunn/restless)

Right now I'm trying to figure out how to speed things up with multiprocessing
(Keras doesn't play nicely with that). It's definitely a proof-of-concept
project as opposed to something that's a enterprise-level tool (otherwise
probably wouldn't write it in Python heh). Mostly I just wanted to make a
sick-looking CLI for once.

------
Ente
I am working on my open source app [1] which allows shop owners to keep track
of number of people in their shop, whilst also generating interesting
analytics insights for later use.

[1]: [https://github.com/Enteee/count](https://github.com/Enteee/count)

------
cushychicken
I've been working on a function generator for my own personal use! I can get
sine, square, and triangle waves out of it, and I'm just starting to implement
modulation schemes like PSK and FSK.

I'm also just starting to help my fiance launch a consultancy on remote
teaching. Crossing my fingers that goes well!

~~~
arethuza
For some reason I misread that initially as "fusion generator" \- clearly I
have been watching too many ITER videos.

------
bmsleight_
Inspired by article in Private Eye as well as a need to improve my own mental
health during lockdown. Not only have I done five portions of fun a day. I
wrote an app/website to help anyone journal Five Fun Things a day.

[https://fivefunthings.com](https://fivefunthings.com)

------
alecthomas
I've been experimenting with a programming language[1] on and off. The goal is
to target the Go runtime, though I'm mostly still playing around with
concurrency options.

[1] [https://github.com/alecthomas/langx](https://github.com/alecthomas/langx)

------
gilli
Wow, 1809 comments, that's amazing.

Anyway my quarantine side project has been my little SVG icon manager that
let's you easily "batch" update color and size for icon sets and then drag,
copy or export them to whichever format you want.

[https://norde.io](https://norde.io)

------
YoannMoinet
I've made a mobile game because I wanted to try React Native. The pitch is: A
brain teasing puzzle game. Easy to play, hard to master.

I know, very generic :)

[https://zwout.fr](https://zwout.fr)

It's currently in closed beta (very closed) but if you're really interested, I
can add you to the beta.

------
aritztg
Having a daughter. She is three weeks old.

~~~
Jemaclus
Congratulations! I hope she and your family are healthy and happy!

------
herval
I started this: [https://www.threaded.live/](https://www.threaded.live/) \-
it’s an attempt to build some sort of “social network” in the browser (at
least initially)

Also learned how to cook properly, and addicted to learning all the nuances of
heat, acid, fat, etc.

------
jonnycat
I've been building a product for automating the collection and production of
customer testimonial & review videos -
[https://verifiablee.com/](https://verifiablee.com/)

Actually started just pre-pandemic, so the timing has been quite interesting.

And yes, also lots of bread.

------
matthewhartmans
I built a game for Android using Google's Speech to Text API.

It's called Nonsense :)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nonsense.twa&r...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nonsense.twa&ref=producthunt)

------
sayzlim
I redesigned my blog and started writing again during the quarantine. I've
also run a clean install on my Mac because it couldn't boot for some reason.
One valuable lesson I learned during the clean install was to set up the
development environment correctly. I should've realized that most people don't
understand Unix directory structure. As a result, they run `sudo` if something
doesn't work.

I wrote the guide to myself, but I emphasized the importance of dependency
manager in the post: [https://sayzlim.net/setup-macos-web-
development/](https://sayzlim.net/setup-macos-web-development/)

It becomes much easier to learn a new framework knowing that I've installed
everything correctly on my Mac. No more struggling with permission errors.

------
yoaviram
I've built [https://TimeForMe.today](https://TimeForMe.today), a search engine
for well-being sessions taking place online. From Yoga and Meditation to
Taekwondo or and Dance. The website is free and many of the sessions listed
are also free.

Any feedback is welcome!

------
3dprintscanner
Been working with a group building a mobile COVID testing laboratory and have
written a Rails app for managing the test data & laboratory flow.

[https://github.com/UK-CoVid19/opencell-testing](https://github.com/UK-
CoVid19/opencell-testing) [https://arcane-
island-35232.herokuapp.com/](https://arcane-island-35232.herokuapp.com/)

Also a set of mini-sites built on eleventy / netlify for local community COVID
voluntary groups in London.

[https://islington.coronacorps.com/](https://islington.coronacorps.com/)
[https://github.com/3dprintscanner/coronacorps](https://github.com/3dprintscanner/coronacorps)

------
pnathan
Learning viola. I've been thinking about it off and on for a few years.

I got a very cheap one off Amazon, and only through dint of my prior musical
experience (bass 10 yr ago, violin 30 yr ago), was able to put it into a
decently playable shape.

It's a lot of fun, but VERY hard! New physical skills, learning a new clef.

------
subdeveloper
I've built a web app called COVID-19 vs Markets which shows the effects of
COVID-19 on the stock market overtime. Ended up writing a chart library from
scratch! [https://covid-19-vs-markets.now.sh/](https://covid-19-vs-
markets.now.sh/)

------
hootbootscoot
1) starting upon the road to being a luthier... i want to make flamenco
guitars

2) welding my staircase railings and adding random bits like wheels, gears,
old wrenches, a chicken-grill...

3) finishing the workspace area off for #1

4) sundry home repairs et al.

5) alcoholic beverage consumption in amounts previously considered immoderate.
(not sure if this a hobby)

------
ratsimihah
Music together: [https://boomroom.co](https://boomroom.co)

Yoga music: [https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/beat-
yoga/id1505203964](https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/beat-yoga/id1505203964)

------
Q_the_Novice
[https://github.com/qawemlilo/piflix](https://github.com/qawemlilo/piflix)

I built an electron app for organising and watching saved movies. In my part
of the world, a lot of people still rely on external storage devices to share
movies and music.

------
amake
I finally got my perpetual yak-shave to 1.0: an org-mode file viewer for iOS
and Android

[https://orgro.org](https://orgro.org)

It's cross-platform by way of Flutter. It's also open-source, so you can get
it for free, or buy it on the App Store (Google Play coming soon).

~~~
amake
It’s now available on Google Play as well.

------
gvuksic
I like playing with LEGOs, made small project and wrote blogpost about it:
[https://dev.to/gvuksic/where-s-chewie-object-detection-
with-...](https://dev.to/gvuksic/where-s-chewie-object-detection-with-azure-
custom-vision-lne)

~~~
Jemaclus
Have you seen "Masters of Lego"?? I'm not a huge LEGO person, but that show
blew my freakin' mind!

------
koozz
Work continues, seeing the kids a lot more. Reading all sorts of programming
books and having a go on Rust with something simple but helping in my daily
workflow. [https://crates.io/crates/mgit](https://crates.io/crates/mgit)

------
companycalls
I wanted to use a Jamstack, so I made LockdownLinks

[https://www.lockdownlinks.co.uk](https://www.lockdownlinks.co.uk)

It's a simple site that features some links you might find handy during the
lockdown. I've tried to put together a list that doesn't feature obvious
choices.

I used Vue w/ Gridsome, it's hosted on GitHub with Netlify handling
deployments. Honestly, it's been a dream to develop on. Gridsome is very user
friendly, and I learned about GraphQL while making it (something I'd been
meaning to learn about for a while) Using Netlify and having 'git push'
automatically kicking off a build and a deploy without me having to do
anything else has been so convenient. I'm definitely going to use a similar
stack in the future.

------
TheCyberBasics
Decided to finally start a blog, it's slow going and I'm a total n00b at
advertising myself but I've always wanted to provide entry-level
programming/cybersecurity training to people. I started a blog over at Medium
([https://medium.com/@thecyberbasics](https://medium.com/@thecyberbasics)) and
a Patreon
([https://www.patreon.com/TheCyberBasics](https://www.patreon.com/TheCyberBasics))
and a twitter (@BasicsCyber). So far it's slow going, but I enjoy making it so
that matters more. I realize the "get started with programming" arena is
already slam packed, but I'm hoping someone will find my interpretation
useful.

~~~
Jemaclus
Everyone starts somewhere! I'll read your blog :)

~~~
TheCyberBasics
Thank you! I greatly appreciate it.

------
Karupan
I made a tiny service to embed CLOC stats for GitHub repos as an image in the
project’s docs - [https://git-cloc.fly.dev](https://git-cloc.fly.dev)

Also enrolled for the science of well-being course on Coursera last week. Eye
opening in some aspects so far!

------
joaomoreno
I created a browser based, client-side only, GIF screen recording tool:

[https://gifcap.dev/](https://gifcap.dev/)

It uses a fork of gifsicle compiled in WASM to produce highly optimized GIFs
really fast. It supports trimming and cropping the end result.

Let me know what you think!

------
Delfino
I've been learning Blender. Started with Blender Guru's doughnut tutorial then
branched out from there. Made a simple virtual pet game where I made all the
art myself. I ended up also downloading LMMS to make my own theme song for the
game. It's been pretty fun.

~~~
schmappel
Link for the lazy:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjEaoINr3zgEq0u2MzVgA...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjEaoINr3zgEq0u2MzVgAaHEBt
--xLB6U)

------
markosaric
I'm working on Plausible Analytics:
[https://plausible.io](https://plausible.io)

It's an open source, simple (all metrics on one page), lightweight (1.4 KB),
no cookies (no need for cookie banner) and no private data collected (no need
for GDPR consent) alternative to Google Analytics.

The code is on GitHub [https://github.com/plausible-
insights/plausible/](https://github.com/plausible-insights/plausible/)

~~~
mstolpm
Congrats. Interesting project, looks great.

Could you comment on how you achieve GDPR compliance without the need of me
getting a user consent from my visitors? I was always assuming that using a
hosted solution like Plausible for analytics will at least result in the
visitor IP address leaking to the service provider ... and for this I'd need
consent if including your script?

~~~
markosaric
Thank you!

Here's how we've done it. There's no legal precedent but we believe this makes
us compliant:

To enhance the visitor privacy, we don’t actually store the raw visitor IP
address in our database or logs. We run it through a one-way hash function to
scramble the raw IP addresses and make them impossible to recover.

To further enhance privacy, we add the website domain to the IP hash.

We also add the User-Agent string to the hash.

We've shared more details on this here [https://plausible.io/data-
policy](https://plausible.io/data-policy)

~~~
mstolpm
Thanks. Had a lot on your site before posting, but didn't find that details.
Perhaps you should add a link/hint on the frontpage regarding how you address
GDPR compliance. (I'm not a lawyer, so I'm not qualified to judge on the
solution.)

~~~
markosaric
Thanks for the feedback. We link to it from the top menu under "Why Plausible"
as "GDPR / CCPA Compliant" but perhaps there could be a better placement for
it. Thanks again!

------
carapace
I'm working on what I'm calling a "provenance server" that tracks the spread
of information. It's a little hard to explain. In my notes I wrote "better
Twitter" and "no bullshit".

Rather than track people surreptitiously it's completely public and voluntary.
It allows for feedback to let people "+1" items on several dimensions
(basically a big bag of emotional adjectives) and I want to rank the
"truthiness" of facts, from physical laws and math (at one end) to opinion and
interpretation at the other, with a (metaphorical) low-pass filter for BS and
crap.

All information on the network is public, there is no walled garden or silo.
The idea is to think things out together, in public, avoiding repetition and
noise.

------
WildGreenLeave
As a full-time Asana[0] user with Bitbucket[1] (and Github[2]) I am missing so
many features with regards to connecting these two services. Meet
Astogi.com[3] which essentially does the following:

1) Automatically generate unique task IDs for all created tasks. (e.g. TA-12)

2) On push in Bitbucket/Github, post a notification in the Asana task that is
mention in the commit message. (e.g. Changed login form to fix TA-12)

If anyone is interested hit me up! I'm in dire need of some good feedback. :)

[0] [https://asana.com](https://asana.com)

[1] [https://bitbucket.org](https://bitbucket.org)

[2] [https://github.com](https://github.com)

[3] [https://astogi.com](https://astogi.com)

~~~
Jemaclus
Awesome idea! I like mashing up services!

------
tebeka
Wrote too (small) books so far \- Go Brain Teasers
([https://gum.co/iIQT](https://gum.co/iIQT)) \- Python Brain Teasers
([https://gum.co/iIQT](https://gum.co/iIQT))

Working on the 3rd ...

------
Pamar
I live in Germany where the actual lockdown was way less severe than most
other EU countries, especially in my region (which on the other hand had a
very small of cases).

I did get some extra time because one of the few things that were actually
closed down was my Aikido dojo. But mostly I exploited the fact that friends
in Italy and Belgium could not go out at all and... I started an online RPG
campaign using Discord as a platform and Mini-six for the rules.

We are having a blast - I hope that the players will like enough to keep
playing even after they get back to a more normal schedule in their life (me,
as the GM, I have done some up-front investment in preparing lots of content
and so I think I will be able to run it even when I go back to 3/week
practice).

------
elisee
I've been focusing on re-making my various Web party games into a more unified
platform at [https://jklm.fun/](https://jklm.fun/)

The previous iterations were built years ago using CoffeeScript, Grunt/Gulp,
Jade, Stylus, etc. This time around, I went for vanilla HTML/JS/CSS, no
transpilation, no bundler, no build step at all (and no frameworks). It's been
a joy. I'm using the TypeScript compiler in VS Code for sanity checking and
might add some JSDoc to leverage the type checks even, but for now it's quite
nice as is.

I've also enjoyed building up a Discord community for it all, got almost a
thousand people in there now and it's a lot of fun interacting on a daily
basis.

------
DenisM
A folding hardtail mountain bike with a mid-drive electric motor, a torque
sensor, a geared rear hub, and a coaster brake. Maybe a belt too (I wish).

The e-bikes I've seen offer a small motorcycle in disguise, but what I want is
a set of superman's legs, while not being a superman.

~~~
mbrameld
Which e-bikes have you been looking at? I've ridden the Trek Powerfly and the
YT Decoy and they're both exactly like what you're looking for. They only add
to your output and in proportion to it. I also have a Raleigh cruiser e-bike
and it works the same way. I was under the impression that all but the
cheapest class 1 bikes work the same. I have ridden a couple rear hub drive
bikes like the Rad Rover and they have a more "on or off" feel. The motor
starts as soon as you start pedalling at whatever power setting you have
selected

~~~
DenisM
Thanks for your comment! I have tried the Rad Bikes and I had the exact same
feeling like you. No cadence assist for me.

I looked at all the bikes you have suggested, and sadly none fit the bill. I
didn't think they would - I have studied the subject extensively.

1\. All popular mid-drive motors such as Bosch and Shimano are designed for
European market, capped 250 watts, sometimes 350 watts. The max legal in the
US is 750 watts, and I really want the max. I might even need the max when
bike packing, or simply climbing up the hill where I live (it's pretty bad).

2\. All legal powerful motors are rear-hub or front-hub. They can't take
advantage of the rear wheel gearing, so they can't climb the hills. Rad Bikes
have it written in the instructions that one must not use max assist when
climbing uphill.

3\. One can find non-street legal motors (how about 3000 watt) and they will
climb rather well without gearing, but I want to stay within the law and
conserve battery power. They are also heavy, and I might need to carry my bike
on stairs.

4\. There is a handful of street-legal powerful mid-drive motors, but they are
mostly use on custom builds (Bafang, Tonsheng, etc), and even then only some
of them seem to support torque sensors.

Then there are other concerns: it's nearly impossible to find full-size
_folding_ mountain bike, they are all 20" tire size. The $4k+ tag is about
twice as much as I am planning to spend. Most of the bikes have rear shocks
(stealing power - see "bike bobbing").

------
itsAustinKing
I built a collaborative whiteboard tool for interviews.
[https://interviewboard.io](https://interviewboard.io)

Generate a unique whiteboard and share with a friend to see it in action.

We were struggling to conduct software architecture interviews since going
remote at my job because we no longer had a whiteboard, so I built
InterviewBoard to fix this. I've been surprised by the ways people have used
it. I originally anticipated people would only use it for software
architecture, but data scientists have also told me they find it very useful.
I'm still currently allowing as many free whiteboards as you want. Hope you
find it useful! If you have any feedback I'd appreciate it at
aking@interviewboard.io

~~~
Imanari
Careful, the public board shows porn

~~~
itsAustinKing
Hahahaha jesus christ. Of course this happened. Appreciate you letting me
know!

------
awillen
I started selling make-at-home frozen dog treats:
[https://coopersdogtreats.com/](https://coopersdogtreats.com/). It's pretty
sweltering here in San Diego, so I wanted to make frozen treats for my dog,
but all the recipes online are mainly yogurt (which he hates) or peanut butter
(which I use to feed him his flea pills, so he flees when he smells it now).

I started by putting some freeze-dried meat into a food processor until it
became a dust, then I started adding some other ingredients for
flavor/smell/consistency. I was really happy with the results, so I thought
I'd try selling them! So far just a few sales, but I haven't done much
marketing to this point.

~~~
Jemaclus
Fantastic! My dog would LOVE these!

------
roessland
Bought a digital piano and started learning piano from scratch. Been trying
out different software for learning piano using MIDI input. (Simply Piano,
Playground Sessions, Flowkey, Piano Marvel).

Sorted and deduplicated all my photos.

Set up backups for all my important stuff using Restic to BackBlaze B2.

~~~
gnur
What piano software was your favorite? And what device do you connect your
piano to?

~~~
roessland
Simply Piano was pretty fun but the Android version is lacking in features. I
connected a Roland FP-30 to my Samsung Note 10 using a OTG adapter and it
works just fine. I also had some issues getting audio without using the phone
speakers since there is no minijack and Bluetooth latency was unacceptable.

I tried Playground sessions and Flowkey only briefly but I liked the UI in
Piano Marvel better. Also Piano Marvel doesn't require your credit card to get
a free demo.

I ended up with Piano Marvel and a Windows laptop. What I like is that it's
just sheet music. Very good for training rhythm and tempo. The UI is a clunky
and buggy SPA, but it works. Biggest con is that the music is pretty bad.
Simply Piano has licensed tons of popular music while Piano Marvel has mostly
free and classical music.

------
rwb618
A good friend and I have been making meditation seats for people that are
inflexible and struggle to sit cross legged. It’s been going really well!
[https://www.practicemeditation.co](https://www.practicemeditation.co)

------
swyx
I'm writing a career advice book for early career developers.

[https://gumroad.com/l/bAZJq](https://gumroad.com/l/bAZJq)

It's my first book, and I have to fight a lot of impostor syndrome to give
nontechnical advice (because its context dependent and who am I to give it).
But the feedback for my prior writing indicates there's some sort of demand
for this, and I do believe that the "soft skills" side of early dev careers
aren't talked about enough.

There's a lot of "break into tech" and then "go from engineer to engineering
manager" content out there. I'm trying to fill the space in between. We'll see
how it goes... aiming to launch June 1st.

------
scottcheng
I made [https://lostjourneys.live](https://lostjourneys.live), a virtual bot
that road-trips around the world in Google Street View and broadcasts its
journeys, because I want to travel and see the world so badly!

------
chanchal1987
It is go pprof agent and client yo run and collect pprof remotely from go
binary, an alternative yo net/http/pprof

[https://github.com/chanchal1987/grpc-
profile](https://github.com/chanchal1987/grpc-profile)

------
agacini
I've written a picture viewer for my 2 years old kid while he learns and asks
a lot about everything nowadays.

[https://sinaler.github.io/react-native-media-
viewer](https://sinaler.github.io/react-native-media-viewer)

~~~
balazstorok
really nice, my 2 year-old is going to love it

------
frederikvanh
I've been working on my sideproject BitPull, a browser automation tool. You
can create pretty complex workflows with it to extract data or just automate
things in general. [https://bitpull.io](https://bitpull.io)

------
jmsad
Video Chat Game Night: [https://vcgamenight.com](https://vcgamenight.com)

As the name suggests, this web app is meant to help groups of friends play
some common party games (Cards Against Humanity, Taboo, Poker, etc.) over
Video Chat.

~~~
nbclark
This is cool. I did something similar for just poker
([https://pokerinplace.app](https://pokerinplace.app)). Would love to chat and
share notes.

------
eden_hazard
I've been trying to build a medical dictionary app in the Bengali language. I
want to make that knowledge accessible to Bengali speakers that don't speak
English. Hard part has been finding someone to translate drug information from
English to Bengali.

------
lbutler
I've mostly been learning/practicing my French.

My wife is due to have our first child in six weeks and she is keen for our
children to speak French and English.

Besides all the benefits of being bilingual, I mostly fear my wife and
children will tease me in French with me none the wiser!

------
johnys
Built a site to connect startups with free MBA interns for the summer
([https://hireastartupmba.com/intern-
stipend](https://hireastartupmba.com/intern-stipend)).

I’m an engineer exploring “the dark side” and saw a lot of classmates losing
internships because of covid.

Contrary to the bad rap I feel that MBAs get amongst hackers, I’ve been
pleasantly surprised how kind, scrappy, and effective my classmates are when
applied to the right work “around the tech” e.g. marketing, running numbers,
and fuzzy stuff that is important as companies grow.

Grew larger than we expected to a lot of other schools.

One disappointment: I wanted to call it “Hire the Dark Side,” but couldn’t
find a single MBA who understood the joke!

------
pielambr
I've started to make a simple website where people can share useful snippets
of code, handy Linux commands or just anything useful regarding code.
Urbandictionary-wise you can view topics, or go to a random snippet. Probably
use this as a personal fun wiki

------
cpcdoy
I've been working on optimizing inference time of a BERT-based multilingual
NLP model in Rust, check it out here: [https://github.com/cpcdoy/rust-
sbert](https://github.com/cpcdoy/rust-sbert)

------
zzo38computer
I am working mainly on TeXnicard [0]. While not yet complete, I have made a
lot of progress in writing it (and I have mentioned it on here before, I
think, but I implemented more since then).

I also read some books, too.

Also, I have a comment about the pagination on Hacker News. I will want to
know how many pages there are in order to quickly skip to the last page.
(Really, just implementing NNTP would help. It has a high water and low water
number, to easily find the oldest and newest messages. It has a lot of other
benefits too, including user-defined sorting, offline mode, etc.)

[0]
[http://zzo38computer.org/fossil/texnicard.ui](http://zzo38computer.org/fossil/texnicard.ui)

------
OrangeBacon
I've been working on writing a c11 compiler, to x86_64/x64 assembly, currently
just finished implementing function pointers and global variables. I still
need to implement arrays/struct/string literals/optimisation, so a lot to do,
but it is good enough to allocate memory and print hello world. It would be
nice if I could make the compiler output binary files, not assembly source,
but that seems like it would be a lot more todo. Implementing the type syntax
was I think the hardest part so far, given c’s weird type syntax.
[https://github.com/OrangeBacon/mcc](https://github.com/OrangeBacon/mcc)

------
tunesmith
Creative writing website for people to write silly hyperfiction novels
together. It's closed beta, but over the last month a handful of us have
written about eighty chapters totaling about the length of The Lion, the Witch
and the Wardrobe. We're slowly looking for more writers that like doing round-
robin-ish fiction like that. The site ends up owning the content but it's
doubtful it will ever end up truly publication quality - it's mostly about
just the fun of riffing off each other's submissions. The first version of the
site existed almost 25 years ago so there are a lot of in-progress stories, I
just brought it back to life with updated tech because of the virus.

~~~
strongbond
I know it's a closed beta, but would be interested in (at least) reading it.

~~~
tunesmith
I dropped you an email.

------
johnboiles
Spice up your video conferences with OBS compositing (allows you to do green
screen, multiple cameras, etc)

[https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-
virtualcam](https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam)

------
bartligthart
Created a Lighthouse tracking tool. Takes a Google Lighthouse test every
night. Give you a report every Monday morning.

It's free to use till I figure out if people really want this tool.

[https://pages100.com/](https://pages100.com/)

------
ollerac
I just made some bread the other day.

I'm also trying to get Remake off the ground:
[https://remaketheweb.com/](https://remaketheweb.com/)

Currently working on 3 intro blog posts, as well as coming up with a
sustainable pricing model.

------
LeegleechN
Learning electric guitar and toying with the idea of making a trainer
game/app, primarily for practicing chords. Realtime chord detection is not too
difficult for a single person to implement, but at the same time it is not a
commodity technology either.

~~~
slantyyz
Rocksmith pretty good and goes on sale on Steam regularly, if you end up
finding that building something will take too much time.

~~~
LeegleechN
I'm using Rocksmith and Yousician (the free version), but I think there's room
to improve over what both of them provide for practice / exercises. For
learning and performing songs they're definitely the best due to the sheer
amount of content they have.

I'm very early in my learning journey so I'm not concerned that developing a
prototype version I could use for myself will take too long (it could be that
I'm underestimating the difficulty of the problem). I was already able to slap
together most of the "glue" code in Unity in a couple hours, and given my
signal processing background I have solid ideas for how to approach the
difficult algorithmic parts.

~~~
slantyyz
Since you have a signal processing background... what would be super cool is
if there was a tool that could analyze all the chords in a song file (e.g.,
mp3) and magically create a Rocksmith/Guitar Hero style "racetrack" for
practicing. DLC can get expensive quite fast, and songs you want to play may
not always be available without modding/hacks/cracks, etc.

~~~
LeegleechN
I'll keep this in mind! It is a tremendously more difficult problem though due
to all the other instruments (including voice), distortion, etc. in real music
tracks compared to a clean guitar signal. This is when you would have to break
out the neural networks. Machine learning happens to be my day job so it's not
impossible! But for now I'm keeping my target scope small :)

------
HeavyStorm
I'm finally (finally!) taking the time to learn Unreal Engine. I'm actually
working on "porting" my favorite board game to it... I began doing that in
Unity but I later decided that I should also use this moment to learn
something new.

------
circlefavshape
Recorded this with my 15 and 11 year old daughters (a version of The Specials'
80s classic Ghost Town)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tAUlAlMFEI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tAUlAlMFEI)

------
bleakgadfly
Started on these at mid-March when the recommendation for quarantine came in
effect in my country. Most are incomplete and WIP (I love switching back and
forth between projects):

\- Slack RTM bot which picks up my morning and goodbye messages in our channel
and stash the duration into our time registration system so I don't have to do
it manually. Using Slack library for Go, compiled to C library using gccgo for
C ABI compatibility, then using Zig's cImport functionality to develop the bot
in Zig (because why do it the easy way)

\- mbedTLS bindings to Zig (Zig can generate alot of this out of the box, but
I'm tailoring it by hand)

\- HTTP/1.1 client in Zig, ties into the mbedTLS bindings I want to provide
TLS support

------
nodesocket
I bought a cheap used HP Proliant ML350p server on ebay for my home rig. 8
cores, 32 GB of memory, and 6X SAS drives in RAID 10.

    
    
      Run xcp-ng[1] virtualization:
        4x VM's running a Kubernetes cluster; three workers and a master.
          - Traefik load balancer in the Kubernetes cluster
          - Consul in the Kubernetes cluster for Traefik
          - GitTea[2] in the Kubernetes cluster
        FreeNAS[3] VM
        Plex[4] VM
        VPN[5] VM
    
     [1] https://xcp-ng.org/
     [2] https://gitea.io/en-us/
     [3] https://www.freenas.org/
     [4] https://www.plex.tv/
     [5] https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn

------
yuegui
I've continued to work on my open source BI application:
[https://github.com/shzlw/poli](https://github.com/shzlw/poli) The roadmap is
to make it a all-in-one database application!

------
luke7711
I've finished my side project:
[https://www.brandingpavilion.com](https://www.brandingpavilion.com)

I wanted to build, as I call it 'Global Creative Community' called Branding
Pavilion which is an online directory of companies, events, job offers and
interviews from the digital industry.

The idea behind this project is to help clients reach
digital/marketing/software companies and create an online community.

Software stack of this project includes: Bootstrap 4 as a CSS framework,
Vue.js for logic and functionality, Firebase for database and backend, Stripe
as a payment method, Cloudflare for protection and security.

------
sharedmocha
I am working on creating a product that performs 'Log Aggregator + Metrics
Analysis + decentralized distributed tracking' for blockchain apps. Today's
log analysis and metrics applications are focused on providing services to
micro service or monolithic applications wheras blockchain apps are
decentralized in nature and run across multiple parties or organizations. This
creates a challenge when monitoring the system and performing log analysis or
distributed tracing as systems span across multiple parties or organizations.
I am trying to simplify this by creating decentralized logging apps which work
like dApps (decentralized apps)

------
murphy214
Finally biting bullet and learning react (I've had run ins in the past) by
converting a vanilla js handcoded-web (super complicated) app to react.
Probably not the best app to learn on as it requires a Mapbox map which means
you have to interface with the map api in a very untraditional way.

Was a little new to npm as well, but got rolling after a while. Not done yet,
still little issues with flow state, for example, if I have a dual range
slider in react with clearly styled and labeled beg and ending sliders values,
how do I drag one slider over the other and force swapping the two but
continue the UI motion. Currently I'm just overriding the event target.

~~~
hariharasudhan
try [https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool react
components

------
gghootch
An app to re-connect with your favorite people you don't necessarily talk to
quite often. It combines Tinder-like swiping with a LinkedIn-like profile that
only highlights what you do best and are proud of.

Preview here:
[https://i.imgur.com/ZNdStSm.png](https://i.imgur.com/ZNdStSm.png)

I imagine this being used by people to reconnect with acquintances that they
really admire, who will naturally start new projects / bands / companies /
skateboard crews after learning of each other's mutual admiration.

It's super early stages, but would love to hear from you on
hello@gethelden.com if you think it's interesting :-)

------
bondolo
I am working on a novel. It is the third novel/story I have started since
2016. I will probably abandon it before completion but I am practicing and
improving my writing. Eventually I hope be able to write a complete novel. I
haven't had anyone review the writing as I am still at the point where self
diagnosis and correction is fairly obvious (I make a LOT of mistakes). There
is plenty of good writing advice and exercises on the Internet; my writing
problems are extremely typical for new writers.

Like my early software, I expect that my current novel will eventually
collapse under the weight of inherent lousiness. I will then start again and
do better.

~~~
Jemaclus
Don't abandon it! Keep writing! Then publish it so I can say I cheered on a
budding writer on HN :) I'm sure it's a wonderful story!

------
ggurgone
Host watch parties, invite people and applaude the speakers!
[https://applause.now.sh](https://applause.now.sh)

Auto archive long standing open tabs (chrome extension)
[https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/12533505569718149...](https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/1253350556971814912)

Continuing to work on ReadMo - read viewer app + audio player
[https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/12376578494146805...](https://twitter.com/giuseppegurgone/status/1237657849414680578)

------
bdot
[https://www.pdfpipes.com/](https://www.pdfpipes.com/)

To create printer-friendly dynamic PDFs with CMYK, Vector Graphics, Charts &
Languages support. Still trying to put together a Showcase/Demo

------
Foxboron
Spending some time trying to write a native Go API for UEFI. Currently trying
to go the PKCS7 signing to work.

[https://github.com/Foxboron/goefi](https://github.com/Foxboron/goefi)

The end goal is to provide better secure boot tooling for people. This is
exemplified by my sbctl project which aims to make it silly easy to create
keys, and sign stuff. Currently it shells out to sbsigntools, but this feels
awkward and I'd enjoy some better integration without having to call out to
C-code.

[https://github.com/Foxboron/sbctl](https://github.com/Foxboron/sbctl)

------
mgreenleaf
I've been trying to learn LFE (Lisp Flavored Erlang) and write a widget
framework in it. I've never really dabbled in Lisp, but I'm also reading On
Lisp, and it is fun to just stretch the mind a bit and wrap my head around FP.
My wife thought I was reading a math paper from how Lisp looks :)

Also trying to clean up [https://geo-yak.com](https://geo-yak.com) and
[https://yak-mu.com](https://yak-mu.com), which are IP Geolocation charts for
visitors, and SQL analytics for Stripe. I made both to scratch my own itch,
but trying to market them a bit too.

~~~
shpongled
I highly recommend making your own lisp! It's actually relatively simple to
do, since parsing a lisp is very straightforward. It's also a great way to
learn lisp/FP.

------
philipyoungg
I'm working on a pomodoro app. It's called Session. I've been beta testing it
for a month to 30 people. Daily active user for the past month is 25% (8
person), so I'm happy with it!

Session focuses on these points: - beautiful design. - analytics: what you
worked on and for how long. - introspective: after each session, it'll ask you
whether you got distracted. If so, why? - meditative: breathing in and out
once at every session.

I have bought the domain; but not yet designed the websire so progresses could
be seen on
[https://www.twitter.com/philipyoungg](https://www.twitter.com/philipyoungg)

~~~
codethief
This looks really good! Do you have a timeline yet for when this will be
available to the public?

------
wolfgang000
[https://www.musicbucket.cloud/](https://www.musicbucket.cloud/)

I'm building a google play music clone (a music locker), It's not ready yet
but by the end of this month, the beta will be out.

------
websinthe
I've been learning how to code. Mainly to make bots. Mainly to make bots
who'll keep me company.

I had no idea how much of the world is built on Python.

Learning how to use computers via SSH alone has been fan-TAS-tic. I should
have started long ago.

Also, bread is great. Keep it up.

------
lhoursquentin
A Sed to C translator written in Sed, the objective being to be able to
translate itself: [https://github.com/lhoursquentin/sed-
bin](https://github.com/lhoursquentin/sed-bin)

------
karateka
1) Built a crappy cordova clone of an Android app I used (ThingCounter) to
better suit my needs. It helps me track my reps for kata [1] and set goals to
meet by certain dates.

2) Built another cordova app which bundles a load of videos I use as reference
for training (Okinawan weapons [2] kata), need to compress the videos better,
the app came out at 800MB+.

3) Reading through Automate the Boring Stuff to relearn Python

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kata#Karate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kata#Karate)
[2] [http://ryukyu-kobudo.com/](http://ryukyu-kobudo.com/)

------
leonagano
Launched a newsletter
[https://before90s.substack.com](https://before90s.substack.com) where I talk
about what modern businesses can learn from pre-internet era companies. Things
like distribution channels, a/b testing, use of influencers were all methods
used by those "old companies".... I think there are many different articles
telling stories about modern companies and how they are winning in our times.
The same is not true for those companies created before 90s though. There are
a lot to learn from pre-Internet era companies and apply to businesses and
products nowadays.

~~~
humblecurator
Subscribed!

------
moron4hire
I created an alternative interface to teleconferencing that let's people
naturally congregate in subgroups to have sidebar conversations:
[https://www.calla.chat](https://www.calla.chat)

------
jdevonport
I've been working on an app for running trivia quizzes on Zoom. It has a ton
of ready to go quizzes and collects all player answers and works out scores.

[https://remotequiz.app](https://remotequiz.app)

------
hising
In the beginning of all this covid-19-craze I (like many others) wanted to get
a better view of the numbers and spread of the virus so I created a small app
for that - [https://coronadata.se](https://coronadata.se) \- I look at it
daily to get an overview of how the numbers evolve, hopefully someone else can
have use for it, not that we have to few of these corona-apps :).

Right now I am working on a tiny analytics SaaS that helps small business
owners to get KPI:s like Engagement, Retention, Churn and Earnings out-of-the-
box with simple integration and some sensible defaults with dashboards etc.

------
p0larboy
Now that I already have a Step 1 business that I'm surviving on. I'm looking
to move up to Step 2 or 3.

I have been reading up a lot on customer acquisition especially from 0 - 100
and also tweeting abt it
([https://twitter.com/p0larboy](https://twitter.com/p0larboy)). If anyone has
a good resource on this, please let me know.

Stairstep analog from Rob Walling ([https://robwalling.com/2015/03/26/the-
stairstep-approach-to-...](https://robwalling.com/2015/03/26/the-stairstep-
approach-to-bootstrapping/))

------
nunez
Also made my own bread. I stale it for four days and make French toast with
it. It is night and day better than using store-bought bread.

I also ported a set of APIs I wrote in Ruby over to Python so I could finally
learn Python. Mission accomplished!

------
phoe-krk
A book named "The Common Lisp Condition System", to be published later this
year.

Abstract: _This book is intended to be a tutorial that teaches the functioning
and example uses of the Common Lisp condition system. It is aimed at beginning
and intermediate Lisp programmers, as well as intermediate programmers of
other programming languages. It is intended to supplement already existing
material for studying Common Lisp as a language by providing detailed
information about the Lisp condition system and its control flow mechanisms,
as well as description of an example ANSI-conforming implementation of the
condition system._

------
kaashmonee
It was actually inspired from HN. I found a site here called helpwithcovid.com
and I've been working on a volunteer project with it. It's with a few people
from around the world, so it's a nice opportunity to work on something but
also with other people so it brings a fun social aspect into things. If
anyone's interested, it's called CoCo and it can be found here:
[https://helpwithcovid.com/projects/719-coco-corona-
control-c...](https://helpwithcovid.com/projects/719-coco-corona-control-
closed-loop-pandemic-management-system)

------
certera
Was working on this before the virus, but still am actively developing it.

[https://docs.certera.io](https://docs.certera.io)

It's a central place to monitor, issue, renew, revoke your Let's Encrypt
certificates.

~~~
karmakaze
This seems interesting. I also saw Caddy 2 which seems to have a lot of
functions (with handling certs as one) and it's good to have something that's
complementary with other software.

Also nice write-up on the 'source available' licensing rationale.

~~~
certera
I've been following Caddy and what they're doing makes sense.

Certera aims to fill a gap in centralizing and managing LE certs and allowing
those certs to be used in more places and scenarios.

------
skuthus
I am slowly re-shelling and modding all of my original portable consoles. In
addition, I am building new ones out of parts and bulk broken shipments from
ebay - and selling them for much lower than the market currently lists them.

------
craig
I've been working on
[https://github.com/hobochild/clementine](https://github.com/hobochild/clementine),
it's a self-hosted graphql anayltics platform. Basically a "free" replacement
of Apollo manager.

Also starting to work on a slack alternative for small business. I've found
alot of companies are using Whatsapp group chats for business and I think
there maybe a market. You can read my initial thoughts here.
[https://hobochild.com/posts/chat](https://hobochild.com/posts/chat)

------
k00b
I'm building [https://choremate.co](https://choremate.co) with a working
tagline of 'The Best Chore Chart in the World.' Living with other people tends
to suck and I know it can be better.

I'm also working on Crisp
[https://github.com/huumn/crisp](https://github.com/huumn/crisp) which is a
cryptocurrency written is Lisp. It's currently a toy meant for exploring, but
what I want to do is have the transaction language be designed around spawning
subchains. A blockchain for creating blockchains.

------
xutopia
I am making bread once a week, trying my hands at making croissants and just
this week I decided I would give charcuterie a go. I've started with drying
duck breasts but I'm sourcing what I need to make some saucissons.

------
anonymoushn
I noticed that the syntax and semantics of Lox and Monkey mostly don't
conflict with each other, so I am making an interpreter that does both.

I also made a fully incremental static site generator, but this will probably
never be something I can show off because it isn't cleanly divided into
"library code" and "configuration for he specific sites it generates." It has
no non-incremental mode. You might say "Performance is a non-issue for static
site generators!", but incremental builds means you can make expensive
operations like pngcrush part of your build without having to wait forever.

------
closed
porting the R library dplyr to python. :)

(I set aside 2020 to work on this, but quarantine definitely created much more
time for it)

[https://github.com/machow/siuba](https://github.com/machow/siuba)

------
makach
I'm working on sorting my collection of digital family photos. Tedious,
nostalgic and important work.

How can I secure this collection for my children, when I have passed on, how
can I ensure that they can access and get a copy of the files?

~~~
Dumblydorr
Print a book of them, that'd be the 100% safest

~~~
mceachen
As the author of a digital photo and video management system, it pains me to
agree with you.

PhotoStructure will get your piles of digital files organized, but it can't
guarantee that the disk won't crash, that you have a backup, or that the
computer won't go kaput. A printed book on acid-free paper and archival inks
can just sit on a shelf and be fine and readable by anyone 50 years later. No
technology can say that.

Also: assume the images are irrelevant by default.

Try to write _something_ on the back of each photo explaining why it's
relevant. At least write when it was taken. Bonus points for who is in it, and
the event.

When my brother and I went through boxes of old photos without annotations of
any kind, and not being able to ask who's in a photo, or when it was taken, or
why it's important, meant most of the contents were irrelevant to us. Very
sombering.

------
justkez
I've also made quite a bit of bread - very satisfying first thing in the
morning.

I used the change in routine to put spare time into launching a specialty
coffee indexing site[1]. I've been thinking about it for +1 year.

Still working on the backend and the ultimate goal is to tell you when
harvests from producers you've liked before are back on sale (i.e. I liked
this coffee last year, what might I like this year), and build a kind of
engine to recommend coffees.

(It's also a testbed for ruby continuous deployment with Docker!)

[1] [https://www.coffeesindex.com/](https://www.coffeesindex.com/)

------
brutherford
As an avid golfer unable to play, I spent some time putting together
[https://londongolfcourses.com](https://londongolfcourses.com) to help other
local golfers find a course to play.

------
adnanc
I've restarted work on [https://ayahbyayah.com](https://ayahbyayah.com) an iOS
app which I originally released in 2012 as a simple app for listening to the
recitation of a single Ayat (verse) of the Qur'an.

I've been performing intermittent upgrades over the years as I wanted to
retain the simplicity, ease of use with a focus on providing the most accurate
and clearest Ayat text in any app.

The latest update has incorporated word by word audio timings and advanced
play back controls for a completely hands-free operation, even serves as a
teleprompter for the Qur'an.

------
rchaves
I built Feedless ([https://feedless.social/](https://feedless.social/)) the
non-addictive social network built on top of the decentralized social network
protocol SSB

------
Uhrheber
Joghurt. I've started to make my own joghurt.

I'm too afraid to go shopping, and I don't need to, because I bought a lot of
long-life food, including milk. But I missed joghurt, so I started to make my
own, and it's great!

------
filipn
I'm building a web app for sending newsletters with AWS Simple Email Service
[https://github.com/mailbadger/app](https://github.com/mailbadger/app). It's
still a work in progress, I'm still a couple of features away from releasing a
beta version, but basically you'll be able to import your subscribers, group
them, create templates and create and send campaigns. After that you can see
statistics such as bounces, complaints etc.

I'm using Go for the backend and React on the frontend, along with MySQL and
NATS for message queueing.

------
AMerePotato
I'm on hiatus on my main project due to the virus. I came up with
[https://unirender.io](https://unirender.io) in my spare time.

It does prerendering of React/Vue/etc SPA similar to
[https://prerender.com](https://prerender.com). It functions as a cdn however,
so it is a simple dns change instead on integrating it into a server.

It's not as fast as I would like and it's not really tested either. It's gonna
be free for a long while. I keep meaning to clean it up a bit more so I can
publish it on github

------
pknerd
1 - I am learning Go and already released two packages:

\- GoCache - An LRU based cache server inspired by memcached.

\- gKeeVee - file based key/value store

2- Working on an Indexing tool which will be based on Inverted Index.

3 - Reading books.

4 - Learning Rust.

5 - Trying to learn Farsi. Still looking for better resources.

~~~
pknerd
Forgot to add: making a HN Job application tracker for monthly Who is hiring
so that I can track where I applied or which job already viewed.

------
cwaffles
I'm working a simple online faxing service[0] that doesn't ask for your email,
and sends faxing quickly. Not free, but 0.20/page. Still working on converting
the in memory db to sqlite. Feedback would be great.

~~~
conductr
Is there an actual per page variable cost incurred to provide this service?
Assuming no, as consumer of these types of services I would like to see a
pricing formula that doesn't get so expensive for larger page count documents.

Even something like $1 + $0.05 per page would be nice and solves your micro
transaction dilemma on <3-4 page faxes.

------
dansnerd
Was finishing it up (and getting really good feedback) just before quarantine
started, and now that very few people are leaving their houses, just polishing
it up and getting it ready for when everyone is out and about again.

[https://chewcam.com](https://chewcam.com)

Just a simple (click and go) video monitor for your pets/baby. Click "share"
on one phone/laptop/tablet, and you can connect and view it from another.
Video doesn't use bandwidth unless you're actively viewing, and doesn't go
through our servers unless you require TURN (rarely).

------
softwarerero
Quarantine
([https://quarantine.softwarerero.com/](https://quarantine.softwarerero.com/))
models a worst case scenario for getting herd immunity.

Duobiblo ([https://app.duobiblo.com/](https://app.duobiblo.com/)) allows to
practice a language showing chapters of the bible side-by-side with a language
you already know. I learn Portuguese currently on Duolingo, which inspired the
name. If a browser supports the Web Speech API for the given language it is
also possible to let the browser read the text.

------
artur_makly
Just launched [https://ArtsyFacemasks.com](https://ArtsyFacemasks.com)

Currently working on expanding the limited_edition and kids collection to
various niches.

We’re now taking custom orders for teams/staff:
[https://www.artsyfacemasks.com/custom-
branding/](https://www.artsyfacemasks.com/custom-branding/)

made a few devOps motifs: [https://www.artsyfacemasks.com/specimen/error-
codes/](https://www.artsyfacemasks.com/specimen/error-codes/)

------
EnderMB
After receiving an email from a Big N recruiter, I decided to spend the last
month working through LeetCode problems.

I'm glad I did, because literally every job I've applied for has had some kind
of Codility or HackerRank style test - even bog-standard developer jobs have
asked DSA-style questions. Yesterday, I was asked a Dynamic Programming
question for a full-stack developer role at a bank.

It seems like these kind of interviews are becoming the norm, so I'll probably
spend the rest of my furlough time working through DSA courses, grinding
LeetCode, and doing daily Codility tests for different companies.

------
JimWestergren
I finally had some more time to spend on progressing on my card game called
The Space War which I am making together with my son:

[https://thespacewar.com/](https://thespacewar.com/)

------
FiddlerClamp
Writing a novel about a guy stuck in quarantine who falls in love with another
guy across the city, but the only way they can communicate is through making
shapes out of light strings and hanging them in their windows.

~~~
Jemaclus
I'd read it!

~~~
FiddlerClamp
Thanks, it's 1/3rd done and then I got a bit overwhelmed by reality.

~~~
Jemaclus
Keep writing! You're 1/3 of the way there! :D

~~~
FiddlerClamp
Happy to send you what I've got so far. :)

------
sebastienBtr
I created a library: [http://github.com/SebastienBtr/vue-
dashboard](http://github.com/SebastienBtr/vue-dashboard) to easily create a
dashboard app, my motivations for this library is that I didn't want to use a
big dashboard template that you can find online, where you always have to do
some refactor and remove all the things you don't need. Instead my library
just give you a vue component to have a dashboard layout setup. Feedback would
be appreciated, and of course, a star if you think it's great :)

------
shinycode
I've finished my Bullet Journal iOS app. I've never really found an iOS app
that allowed me to managed tasks like my paper Bullet Journal (which is to
heavy to carry around all the time).
[https://bulletweek.app](https://bulletweek.app)

Also I'm using a lot the timer with my Apple Watch and I needed something
faster than the built in timer and I can't every time use Siri. So I made one
fast is more fun & faster as well with multiple mode:
[https://primetimer.app](https://primetimer.app)

------
meisterbrendan
Posted this on another thread, but posting again here. If you're building
something and want help, or looking for an idea to help build, add
yourself/idea to this list: [https://bmac-
design.typeform.com/to/RbA4JL](https://bmac-design.typeform.com/to/RbA4JL)

About 30 HN community members have signed so far. Post your projects and ideas
and email/chat/Zoom with the people you find interesting.

I'm putting it behind a form so that recruiters don't jump on and spam message
everyone. Keep building + stay safe y'all!

------
thallian
Working on my own toy linux distribution and writing a (very) barebones
package manager for it[0].

Also a simple music streaming server which caters exactly to my needs without
taking care of others (now writing a client for it)[1].

Plus learning godot to write a small 2D game with my brother's band :D

And learning Georgian letters (they are beautiful).

[0]:
[https://code.vanwa.ch/sebastian/tsa](https://code.vanwa.ch/sebastian/tsa)
[1]:
[https://code.vanwa.ch/sebastian/stray](https://code.vanwa.ch/sebastian/stray)

------
shireboy
I made [https://rootshirechess.glitch.me](https://rootshirechess.glitch.me)
(desktop chrome works best atm) so my kids could play chess and have a video
chat with grandparents and cousins. I publicized it a little and have been
happy to see that several people are enjoying it.

It uses Nodejs, socket.io, chessboard.js, and Jitsi. For a while I was using a
3rd party chess embed but that didn’t give me unique rooms so I rolled my own
w socket.io. Now I just have to worry about glitch.me quota. I figured if it
gets popular I’ll just do paid glitch.

------
Nr7
I've started doing some maintenance on my old computers. I just finished
recapping my Amiga 1200 earlier this week and this morning I ordered a long
T15 torx driver so I can open up my old classic Macs.

I'm also planning on looking into modifying an old digital clock radio I have
with and ESP that uses NTP to keep time more accurately but I haven't gotten
very far with that yet.

The lockdown is really only half the reason I'm doing these projects now. The
other reason is that I moved to a bigger apartment earlier this year so now I
actually have space to hack around with this kind of stuff.

------
demircancelebi
I've built a website that allows people to play Viking Chess, (also called
Tafl/Hnefatafl) with each other: [https://litafl.com/](https://litafl.com/)

------
hackeraccount
Ha ha - I'm such a slacker. It's getting IPv6 working the way I want it at
home. Currently I'm playing around with getting the DHCP server to add a AAAA
record. I'm actually still using Unique Local Addresses (ULAs) addresses while
I figure out how this all works.

Once I've got that I'll play around with the firewall. And then get an actual
external working address. But I think I want to keep that ULA.

It's super simple stuff and I move amazingly slowly.

It's also sad compared to other people in this thread who are starting
businesses and creating software that will save the world.

------
transperceneige
I have created a website allowing retail investors to track insider stock
transactions, for both US and european markets. Up until now, nearly all
websites focused on SEC forms, while making sense of filings in Europe is
sometimes even harder. I cover the US and six major european markets (France,
Germany, Switzerland, Spain, Belgium & the Netherlands), with more on the way.

I have created it with Django, nginx and Postgresql. It is hosted on Hetzner,
which I couldn't recommend enough.

[https://www.insiderscreener.com](https://www.insiderscreener.com)

------
davinci26
I am working on my new year resolutions and learn to invest in individual
stocks. I am slightly biased towards tech companies.

Why I am doing this:

\- Improve my business (learn about different business models) \- Improve my
product sense \- Hearing good CEOs talking at their investors is a great
lesson.

What I am building:

\- Use Azure to automate stuff and set up notifications for events I am
interested in.

\- Use python to backtest strategies.

I wrote this thing last week [https://medium.com/@davinci260/why-only-buy-
when-you-can-als...](https://medium.com/@davinci260/why-only-buy-when-you-can-
also-sell-39e318c35f5a)

~~~
smabie
I believe there's an error in your cagr function: I didn't look at how it's
used too closely, but whenever you see 365 in financial code it's usually an
error. It would be more appropriate to use 252, the average number of trading
days for US equity exchanges, instead of 365.

I have some questions regarding the article: How are you hedging? What
instrument are you hedging with? Also, how much leverage are you taking on? If
you're not selling out any original shares and shorting an equal amount of
some other shares (see my first question), you're taking on 2x leverage. As
such, you're not really comparing apples to apples.

Moreover, Puru Saxena is not really doing what your blog is describing. What
he's doing (at least according to some Twitter posts I read), is holding a
market neutral portfolio where the long side consists of specific stocks he
likes and the short side an ETF to hedge the geography exposure. Because he's
investing in high beta tech stocks, he can lower his beta and his geography
exposure through shorting the appropriate ETF. This is a smart strategy, but
is only going to work on high beta companies.

Anyways, in general, we do not want to look at returns when analyzing an
investment strategy. Instead, we should look at the Sharpe ratio. While I
don't have enough information to say whether your results are correct,
honestly, they don't pass the smell test. I feel like the EMA window is
overfit, your CAGR is being boosted by the use of 365 instead of 252, and I
suspect that you are taking on leverage, which might be also boosting your
returns.

Also looking at the code, it's needlessly complex because you're dealing with
actual shares and such. A better method is to just deal with returns directly
and represent your portfolio as a vector of weights, the sum of the absolute
values should add up to zero with no leverage.

The type of hedging you describe in your example is equivalent to just selling
the shares, but a little worse. You're paying interest on your shorts, so
you're losing 2% annually from holding shares and shorting some other shares.
There's literally no reason why you would want to hold both a long and short
position on a stock.

I recommend you check out Quantopian
([https://www.quantopian.com/](https://www.quantopian.com/)). It makes your
life _so_ much easier and they have all the data, plus great risk models and
alpha factor generation tools.

Also as a fellow software engineer interested in finance, you might like my
financial blog, [https://cryptm.org/](https://cryptm.org/).

~~~
zhte415
Yeah, and nay.

365 makes sense talking interest. But so does 360. And then there's +1/+2. And
more fancy stuff. It all depends on currency. So, 365 makes sense from a
mentality of opportunity cost and accrual, given an ACT365 currency.

And I wouldn't go with 252 because of OTC.

I also would strongly advise against Sharpe ratios. From the title of the post
- which I have my own problems with the post, but - "Why only buy when you can
also sell?" really highlights why not to go with Sharpe, or Sortino, ratios:
non-normal returns are the normal. Better with Omega, which is a concept
already 20 years old but finance oddly sticks to the 80s.

~~~
smabie
The Omega ratio doesn't solve the problem of non-normal returns. In fact, it
makes it worse: The Omega ratio requires a cumulative distribution function of
the returns!

------
bcks
I started collecting images of interesting COVID-19 related posters, graphics
and street art at
[https://backspace.com/covid19](https://backspace.com/covid19)

------
repied
My first 'modern' website, python+flask+CSS+google app engine!! It's really a
small app, but it was good to discover simple web tech after years of data
modelling.~

[https://death-proba-website.appspot.com/](https://death-proba-
website.appspot.com/)

The app just gives you a comparison of covid death probabilities to skydiving
and other activities depending on age and sex. Can be helpful to make personal
decisions.

For instance that a 40-49 male, if infected, has probability of dying equal to
75 jumps of skydiving.

(Please read disclaimers on the website)

------
foxfired
Ah man, am I too late?

I had an idea to create a website that shows you how much sugar is in a
product. I was too excited and bought the domain name:

[https://sugarglot.com](https://sugarglot.com)

The domain name stayed dormant for 6 months, until the quarantine. I created a
minimal working product with no design but it works.

This product already exists in the market. But all apps fail at nailing two
main problems.

1 - Seamless fast search.

2 - Graphically conveying the sugar measure.

The first one is what I really worked on, to make it fast and intuitive. Still
needs improvements. The second one is still a work in progress since I am no
designer.

~~~
r0b05
It is a good initiative but I am not convinced. This already exists so the
need is not pressing. How did you think of monetizing?

~~~
foxfired
No monetizing scheme so far. I think even if it ends up as a public service,
it will be good enough.

I still don't know how to visually convey sugar. In a matter that is more
dramatic. Working on some animations for now.

------
dekervin
I am hacking on [http://datum.alwaysdata.net/](http://datum.alwaysdata.net/) .
It's a feed built out of hacker news comments containing links to data, using
Natural Language Processing.

Over the years spent reading HN, I noticed that some comments with the best
information ratio, were the ones based on data. I wanted a way to quickly find
them, otherwise I would miss them.

Surprisingly, reading that feed has started to be part of my daily routine.
But I am still toying with features I have in mind. Feedback would be
appreciated !

------
teekert
Haha, bread as well! I've been culturing sour dough, surprisingly easy! [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FVfJTGpXnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FVfJTGpXnU)

------
code_box
My girlfriend and I just finished the MVP for a live yoga class directory. See
the demo here: [https://demo.yogalist.live](https://demo.yogalist.live)

It should enable yogis to find suitable online classes but also help out the
studios to guide customers to their online offering. Lockdown is slowly lifted
around here but there is still a limit on the number of people allowed in a
yoga class.

Stack is based on flask. Took this quarantine time to learn more about
container-based deployment; still battling a bit with cold-start times on
google cloud run ;-)

------
schnevets
Working on an online version of a party game I designed in college. I figured
it could be a nice way for friends to reconnect and get their minds off the
anxiety and tedium of lockdown. I want to use the Facebook Instant Games
platform, but their documentation has been difficult so far.

Professionally, two different clients have postponed their projects until
October, which is getting a bit worrisome. Some members of my team have been
advised to propose summer projects that will help automate our engagements,
because Q3 will be light, but then Q4 will be a deluge of chaos and demand.

------
nikhil896
My friends and I are working on a managed IAP backend for consumable
purchases.

[https://purchasepoint.landen.co/](https://purchasepoint.landen.co/)

We've made a few apps in the past that monetize with consumable purchases
(specifically things like virtual currency, extra swipes for a dating app,
etc.) and realized the backend we wrote each time for storing user inventory
after making an in-app purchase was almost identical. PurchasePoint handles
the details of Apple StoreKit and Google IAB transactions to track user
inventory for you.

------
jchoong
Been helping a 501c3 charity buy PPE for donation send to individual
healthcare workers.
[https://www.humankindnow.org](https://www.humankindnow.org) (work is still
ongoing. After starting with hospitals/critical zones/etc we've now started
with the underserved non 'headline' communities )

Now contemplating a group buy for general public/businesses with the re-
opening to top off the work.
[https://bit.ly/groupbuymasks](https://bit.ly/groupbuymasks)

------
karanke
Creating a newsletter about reframing our relationship with pop culture at
[https://reframing.substack.com/](https://reframing.substack.com/).

I plan to publish every Friday.

------
wgx
[https://remotivo.com](https://remotivo.com)

Hand-curated remote jobs in product & UX, from across the web.

Of note: the site and its twitter feed
([https://twitter.com/remotivocom](https://twitter.com/remotivocom)) are
generated by 2 python scripts which run on a Raspberry Pi under my desk. The
'database' is a Google Sheet and the 'host' is an S3 bucket, both of which are
read from and updated every few hours by the Pi.

The site also features no analytics and calls no third-party scripts.

------
kichik
I open-sourced a Python library that makes it easy to offload functions to AWS
Lambda. Compared to other frameworks, it's a bit more like Celery instead of
focusing on HTTP API.

[https://github.com/CloudSnorkel/lovage/](https://github.com/CloudSnorkel/lovage/)

app = lovage.Lovage(lovage.backends.AwsLambdaBackend("lovage-test"))

@app.task def hello(x): return x + 1

if __name__ == "__main__": app.deploy(root=".", requirements=["requests"])
print("hello.invoke(1) returned", hello.invoke(1))

------
asood123
My wife's medical practice always struggles with coming up with a call
schedule (weekday evenings, weekends, holidays, etc). So, I wrote a python
script that takes in a csv with everyone's vacation/blocked dates, any other
restrictions (like max dates they should be assigned) and outputs a schedule
(with stats, because previous person doing it by hand raised questions about
fairness). [https://github.com/asood123/call-
scheduler](https://github.com/asood123/call-scheduler)

------
austincheney
An application that provides security gated sharing of the file system using a
Windows/OSX like file explorer GUI directly in the browser.

Current status:

* Works great on a home network, but I still need to work out point-to-poin tunneling through the Internet.

* Nearly done working out a separation designation of personal devices from different users.

* Currently working on test automation via service simulation and browser simulation via Microsoft/playwright.

* I plan to allow end-to-end encryption via key sharing, but I am not there yet.

* I plan to allow remote application execution for devices under the same user account, but I am not there yet.

------
maarten3
I built an Ethereum version of Reddit r/place called
[https://etherdoek.com](https://etherdoek.com). All Ethereum art projects so
far rely on storing data off chain. I wanted to show that it's possible to
store everything on Ethereum. That way blockchain qualities like censorship
resistance are preserved. The canvas will exist as long as Ethereum.

I posted it earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22813519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22813519)

------
num
[https://github.com/overset/JP01](https://github.com/overset/JP01)

Designed and open-sourced a custom CNC Aluminum Unibody case for an existing
open-source split-fixed mechanical keyboard PCB called the Arisu, similar to
the TGR Alice.

Prototypes arrived in record time and definitely enjoying them as I type this.

The PCB can be quickly built by several prototyping companies and available
at: [https://github.com/FateNozomi/arisu-
pcb](https://github.com/FateNozomi/arisu-pcb)

------
rta5
I've been building a Controleo3 reflow oven kit
([https://www.whizoo.com/controleo3](https://www.whizoo.com/controleo3)). It
had all been going well until yesterday when I broke one of the heating
elements. Now I'll have to get another toaster oven and do a transplant.

The end goal is to generally improve my ability to prototype PCBAs in my home
lab, starting with a CAN gateway module that I've been designing. I'm hoping
to be done with quarantine before I get to actually use the reflow oven.

~~~
malexw
Neat! Do you get paste stencils made as part of the PCBA manufacturing
process? How many components a year were you hand soldering or reflowing
before you decided to try and automate the process a bit more?

~~~
rta5
I've done stencils from OSH stencils before, but its not something I usually
do. Typically I solder only a few hundred SMD components per year. The oven is
less for reducing soldering time and more for increasing part selection; Too
many parts come in leadless packages like QFNs that are painful to solder well
by hand.

~~~
malexw
Got it. I have a project that I want to do based on a TI CC-1125 to connect
303 MHz devices in my home to a smart home system, but of course all the
interesting parts these days come in QFNs. I was trying to decide whether I
wanted to go through the trouble of reflowing it with hot air or if it was
just worth the $100 for the booster pack development board. It's unfortunate
that the economics of low-volume prototype manufacturing don't work out for
the home designer.

------
ramitsuri
I have been tracking my expenses for last 5 years. Almost everything has been
accounted for. I made an app to make it easier to do that. I'm not a fan of
giving access to apps like Mint and YNAB was complicated for what I wanted. I
manually enter my data in the app and it optionally backs up data to my Google
Drive in a Sheet.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ramitsuri....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ramitsuri.expensemanager.re)

------
relaunched
Previously, a friend and I launched iprompted.com - a smart reminder app. It
has some small traction, despite getting universally panned on HN.

It allows you to create a reminder for someone else, then provides a series of
messages, starting with a heads up, the actual reminder and a follow up asking
if the prompt was completed. The user can reply and the loop gets closed, you
get a response saying the task you assigned was completed.

We've had some interest from developers in using the core api. So, we're using
this time to convert the core platform into a api for developers.

------
barnabee
I am building a wifi enabled remote control for my flat with an ESP32
microcontroller, a 128x64 OLED screen, two rotary encoders and a 3D printed
case.

Planned software features:

\- detect which room I’m in by strength of various bluetooth devices

\- default screen controls Sonos volume in current room with one rotary
encoder, light levels of Hue lights with the other

\- pushing the encoders to control other rooms

\- scope for adding more screens a simple configuration schema

Current status: hardware prototype (inc. case faceplate working on bench power
supply, software about 15% done

Incredible reading all these! Definitely motivating to make a bit of progress
this weekend :)

------
flancian
I started an Agora: [https://anagora.org](https://anagora.org).

The Agora is an enhanced social contract for the internet:
[https://anagora.org/wiki/Agora](https://anagora.org/wiki/Agora)

The site itself is just based on MediaWiki, no ad-hoc code for now. In the
future I hope to be able to port it to AthensResearch:
[https://github.com/athensresearch/athens](https://github.com/athensresearch/athens).

------
mister_hn
Parenting.

A full time work from home setup with children at-home is already draining
energies

------
chrisyeah
We used the time to work on renovating an old historic vault, in order to make
it an outdoor vault / barbecue spot.

We actually already started renovating before the lockdown. But since there
are not so many leisure activities anymore, now we took almost all our free
time to focus on this private project.

Some days ago I started documenting it on Instagram, if you want to check it
out:
[https://www.instagram.com/gewoelbefichtelgebirge/](https://www.instagram.com/gewoelbefichtelgebirge/)
(texts are in German).

------
jnajafov
I was working on building an IOS app to improve productivity.

Finally today, "Smart Sloth" is out on Product Hunt

Check it out and let me know your thoughts -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/smart-
sloth](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/smart-sloth)

Smart Sloth is a task manager that helps you be more efficient with YOUR TIME.
Smart Sloth uses the concept of timeboxing, which is to allocate a set amount
of time to each task, therefore, creating a deadline which can increase the
productivity of the user.

------
ermir
I am making my own platformer game with a custom engine, with the hope of
eventually adding user editable levels and WebRTC based multiplayer.

[https://infinitower.suldashi.com](https://infinitower.suldashi.com)

There are no mobile controls at the moment, and movement is done via WASD
keys. There are not many features at the moment since I’ve been focusing on
the core engine functionality, but the development process has been very
rewarding and educational.

I also want to use this material to write a series of tutorials or maybe even
a small book.

------
wodow
Rebooted [https://www.lancelist.com](https://www.lancelist.com) —- it’s a
directory of sites for freelancers, especially those new to the game, to find
work

------
kregasaurusrex
Been working more on the Advent Of Code (AoC) problems in Python, almost
halfway complete. [https://adventofcode.com/](https://adventofcode.com/)

------
nakabonne
I've been building a TUI tool to operate Golang linters intuitively, called
golintui
([https://github.com/nakabonne/golintui](https://github.com/nakabonne/golintui)).

A noteworthy feature is that you can open a file by specifying the issue line.

"What do you like about Go?" when asked, I always answer, "easy to make a
linter". Thanks to that, a bunch of linters are on the rampage. I've been
wanted to try them on the UI in a casual way, that's why I made this tool.

------
cedricmar
I’ve released a side project I’ve been working on for a bit.

I use Notes on OSX quite a bit (and GEdit on Linux...) for gists, reminders,
cheatsheets etc... Mainly to re-use code bits and idioms I find useful. But
then I switch computers / OSes quite a bit and I don’t have these notes with
me everywhere.

I wanted to solve this problem for me in a way that was compatible with my
usual workflow (copy / paste!).

So I built [https://www.sheethub.io](https://www.sheethub.io) it is very Beta
ATM, but if you find a use for it I'm happy :)

~~~
elfanjo
Awesome exactly what I needed thxs !

------
spuz
The pandemic has caused demand for oximeters to skyrocket (going from around
£10 to £90 in some cases). I've been working on a project based on a the
MAX30102 heart rate and oxygen level sensor which cost me only £5. Actually I
am simply tweaking the code that someone else has written which you can see
demoed here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/esp32/comments/g64w16/esp32_heartra...](https://www.reddit.com/r/esp32/comments/g64w16/esp32_heartrate_monitor/)

------
ryanchants
Working on "Grow a Story". It's based on the old drill/game "advance and
expand" where someone starts a story and hands it off to someone else. As a
user, you have three actions: start a new story, expand an existing story, or
refine.

Refine is the most interesting part, you are essentially editing the
transition between two story nodes. The goal is to not add much, but make the
transition smoother. Was thinking of capping the allowed delta in some way and
requiring the original authors to approve the story "PR".

~~~
snyena
Can I follow this online somewhere?

~~~
ryanchants
unfortunately, not yet. I came up with the idea a few days ago and it's just
thoughts in a notebook right now. probably start working on something concrete
this weekend

------
gijsnijholt1980
I’m working on a WhatsApp-but-using-email app. Prototype on
[https://nyholt.gitlab.io/whatsmail/](https://nyholt.gitlab.io/whatsmail/)

It has not been validated by Google yet so you get a big red warning box, but
its all client side code. Basically you get the interface of WhatsApp, but the
messages are plain old e-mails. No support for attachments yet, but works
perfectly otherwise.

I’m using it myself, its really pleasant to use. It makes e-mail into a less
formal communication method.

Made with React & Tailwindcss.

------
changetheway
During the quarantine, I decided to pivot my project and focus 100% on online
teaching.

Our vision is to improve online teaching and learning experience. The first
tool we are building is interactive presentations.

[https://www.prezelive.com/](https://www.prezelive.com/)

Education is very important and I feel like people forget about teachers and
how they need to transform towards online teaching. I see a great opportunity
in this fast-growing market.

What do you think guys? Do you know anybody that could help me share this idea
with my target group?

------
netjiro
1) A bit of cleaning up of an online tabletop game.

[https://github.com/netjiro/hactac](https://github.com/netjiro/hactac)

Happy to host a game for anyone interested once I have functional internet
restored. Stuck in France and connectively handicapped.

2) Baking cakes !

The best one yet is an almond chocolate cake which functions really well as
proper-food-replacement.

3) On the work side I've been helping a few companies migrate to remote work.
Improving organisational habits and behaviour so people see that remote can be
a positive thing. Measurably.

------
lucjac
A gratitude journal app - since you really need to be mindful of your mental
health these days!
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mind.happy...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mind.happy.gratitude.journal&hl=de)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mindhappy-gratitude-
journal/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mindhappy-gratitude-
journal/id1379914344?mt=8)

------
programbreeding
I started a blog at [https://theforgetful.dev](https://theforgetful.dev). It's
extremely basic. I'm still figuring out Hugo, and my writing style, and
everything else. It has been a fun experience so far.

I used to store this info in a private wiki but I'm trying to find a way to do
it properly in this format. I did it 99.9% for myself, because if I don't
write things down then I forget them. But if it ends up being useful to
someone else then I figure that's even better.

------
Hoasi
\- Wrote the documentation and put online _Supply_ , an e-commerce site with
Gumroad integration built with Jekyll and Tachyons:
[https://supply.templates.supply/about/](https://supply.templates.supply/about/).
Repo: [https://github.com/YJPL/Supply](https://github.com/YJPL/Supply)

\- Putting together a leporello book

\- Drawing colouring book(s) for kids and adults

\- Not a side project per se, but learned how to work in SketchUp & Storyboard
Pro

------
ChicagoBoy11
Ended up watching some of the F1 guys play videogames and thought it was kinda
funny but pretty stupid. Then I kept watching it... and became a little
obsessed. Now it's turned into my time pit (outside of work hours) through a
mixture of watching better drivers to learn from them, optimizing my rig and
recording setup to allow me to be fully immersed in VR while still capturing
video with all sorts of interesting overlays, and trying to mitigate a huge
temptation to spend a lot more money on making my setup more elaborate.

------
lanius
I started working on a MyFitnessPal clone, the app is great but some features
I want are missing or require a subscription. If any open source project like
this already exists, please let me know.

------
marz0
Initially worked on a game very similar to Avalon / The Resistance but using
different concepts for good and bad (Firefighters vs Arsonists). Lost interest
in this eventually since playing Avalon on netgames.io with friends has been
good enough despite a few minor bugs.

Started a different side project that attempts to create a large collection of
newsletters:

[https://www.radletters.com/](https://www.radletters.com/)

Also learning more about Docker and Kubernetes to get a better sense of how
the architecture works.

------
bpicolo
Very much still in progress, but making something akin to active_storage /
carrierwave but for Dotnet (getting familiar with the dotnet core ecosystem).
I think by the end of the month it'll be pretty darn usable, but want to add
dead simple handling of image processing and similar beyond that.

[https://github.com/bpicolo/bulletin](https://github.com/bpicolo/bulletin)

I always find it fun to play with the limits of library ergonomics under
language / ecosystem constraints.

------
darekkay
I've made some good progress on my Dashboard project [1] during the
quarantine. Currently I'm (re-)writing the tests from enzyme to react-testing-
library.

I've also decided to redesign my Bookmarks app [2] recently - it's now one of
my few designs that I'm really happy with :)

[1] [https://dashboard.darekkay.com/](https://dashboard.darekkay.com/)

[2] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
mayormcmatt
My coworker and I got laid off, so we decided to play around with React and
the Mapbox GL JS API to generate this map of restaurants open for take-out in
the SF East Bay (from static data scraped from our local alt-weekly paper). It
was really fun and interesting to do.

We're now working on a Reddit clone that uses (again) React and Firestore (for
auth and storage). It's just for education, not some planned product.

[http://www.eastbay-takeout.com/](http://www.eastbay-takeout.com/)

~~~
Jemaclus
Great map! It's hard to find good restaurants in the East Bay through the
major sites...

------
Deestan
I was already speedrunning bread due to parental leave. Got sourdough down to
<10 minutes active labor including prep and cleanup.

Now my project is a 1000 science per minute factory in Factorio. I'm 100 or so
hours in. It is a game I'll recommend to any programmer: It exercises
optimization, planning, testing, debugging, (coaching and collaboration if
multiplayer), prioritizing right, and the balance of living with hacky
imperfections while still not letting them overwhelm your design and grind
everything to a halt.

------
ZacharyPitts
I made a chicken coop and chicken run in my backyard. My chickens are now 10
weeks old, and happily running around in the run every day.

Now that I'm done (as of a week ago), I need another side project!

------
ryanstorm
I lasted about two weeks without climbing before I built myself free-standing
backyard climbing wall:

[https://www.westby.io/woody/](https://www.westby.io/woody/)

I had to pick up all the tools for it, and with those I'm on a kick for other
craft projects. I have plans for some wooden climbing holds, a raised planter
box, a little free library for the neighborhood, a bench.

Woodworking is such a fun hobby I didn't know I liked. I think it's because
it's so tangential to tech.

------
swhelan
I made this as a quick pick-me-up and reminder to go for my dreams and whims:
[https://www.toooldto.com/](https://www.toooldto.com/)

------
RangerScience
We're taking [https://www.brian.bot/](https://www.brian.bot/) and making a
domestic violence chat line (and a few other things).

------
matsutsu
[https://patchgirl.io](https://patchgirl.io) a REST client that allows you to
play scenario of http requests to test/setup your project

------
gavreh
1\. GitHub CSV Tools ([https://github.com/gavinr/github-csv-
tools](https://github.com/gavinr/github-csv-tools)) - import/export issues
from GitHub

2\. split-polygon-demo ([https://gavinr.github.io/split-polygon-
demo/](https://gavinr.github.io/split-polygon-demo/)) - demonstrates the ~4
geographical operations you can perform to split a polygon into n roughly
equal area polygons.

------
logicprog
I've been working on my novel, and learning a new RPG system. I worked on my
novel before quarantine too, but I'm trying to speed up my progress. I wrote
2099 words yesterday.

------
zhte415
Building a rabbit hutch and nice area for running with protection against
predatory birds.

Working with a friend who went back to the farm three years ago - for context
at 40 he's the youngest person in the village - on local country cooking,
sustainable farming, and promoting the area as an attractive break-away resort
to breathe some prosperity into what is a really quite sustenance area.

And of course my non-side project that I decided to dive in to at exactly the
worst time in a decade. Oh well. But optimistic on that.

------
ells1231
I've been working on a my new Hacker News client for Android, called Panda!

It's still early days but has the basic features done and the extra lockdown
time is definitely helping build out the more needed features (you can't
currently log in to your hacker news account but that's coming soon)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.elliotmu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.elliotmurray.hackernews)

------
topbanana
I've installed Cat6a in the house and placed a few UniFi access points around.
Not much but then my regular job is keeping me super busy. Oh and cooking
every meal from scratch!

------
lemiffe
I always wanted to make YouTube videos but never found time or energy after
work. Finally decided to give it a go, and combined 2 things I love: Making
music and gaming. So I now make videos playing Geoguessr, writing stories
about the places I end up in, and composing songs to those stories. I'm
thinking now about adding a programming aspect into these videos somehow.
[https://youtube.com/lemiffe](https://youtube.com/lemiffe)

~~~
spuz
This sounds very similar to GeoGuessrWizard's content (which is great by the
way). He makes music, plays games and has some great travel/adventure films.
Good luck!

------
ORioN63
[https://github.com/Qu4tro/git-bookmark](https://github.com/Qu4tro/git-
bookmark)

A simple git subcommand to keep your browsing sessions together with whatever
repository relates to the session.

It's kinda trivial, but learned a few different things, mostly about git and
BATS.

For example:

    
    
         git checkout --orphan
    

As its name suggests, creates a branch without a parent. Pretty trivial, but I
hadn't encountered it before.

It's tested, CI integrated, already in use.

------
have_faith
I'm writing a javscript chess board rendering library similar to chessboard.js
but with some new ideas thrown in.

I also made this to play with SvelteJS for fun (UK government alert message
generator): [https://adamjaggard.github.io/stay-
alert/public/index.html](https://adamjaggard.github.io/stay-
alert/public/index.html)

I was working on a tongue-in-cheek web game called Political Campaign
Simulator but it's parked at the moment.

------
garl923
I made a referral-sharing service: [https://referd.io](https://referd.io)

It's a free way to distribute your referral codes and find new deals :)

------
fiveSpeedManual
I've been busy building Pantry - a free JSON storage service for small
personal projects.

I posted it a few days ago on HN and a lot of you had some great ideas and
feedback.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23030298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23030298)

For now I'm keeping busy maintaining Pantry. You guys can check it out here!
[https://getpantry.cloud/](https://getpantry.cloud/)

------
HMH
I turned my iPad into a graphic tablet for my Linux system as I was in need of
taking handwritten notes there. I posted a Show HN a few days ago but it did
not get much traction [1]. You can have a look at it here:
[https://github.com/H-M-H/Weylus](https://github.com/H-M-H/Weylus)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23082036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23082036)

------
ioseph
Started playing around with the VCV Rack SDK, I've made a somewhat functional
pitch detection module so you can create V/Oct signal using audio from a real
instrument.

------
geckoquaint
I started learning some machine learning and nlp.

Built a Product AutoExtract API, to extract clean product data from any
e-commerce product page automatically, without any selectors or rules.

Most of the project uses off the shelf open source software: chrome headless
and puppeteer for rendering, some computer vision algorithms tech and Cloud
Run to slash costs for hosting.

Still training the algos, but you can try it our for a spin here:
[https://crawlify.io](https://crawlify.io).

------
Arkdy
[https://devpost.com/software/coronavirus-charts-
org](https://devpost.com/software/coronavirus-charts-org)
[https://github.com/rainbow-bamboo/coronavirus-
charts/](https://github.com/rainbow-bamboo/coronavirus-charts/)

I've been making a way for reporters to cite covid-19 data and models through
a url based citation system. All help is welcome ^_^

------
mpodlasin
List of free (and legal) resources (textbooks, lectures notes, videos) to
study mathematics:

[https://realnotcomplex.com](https://realnotcomplex.com)

------
bsldld
Attempting an opensource non-profit moonshot project to reduce student debt
and increase salary of everyone involved in that student's education. It is at
a very early stage. Trying to get as much inputs from everyone who matters.
Details are here:
[https://gitlab.com/bsldld/s/-/blob/master/README.md](https://gitlab.com/bsldld/s/-/blob/master/README.md)

Everyone is welcome to join.

------
ASquirrelsTail
I made an emulator of the Turing Tumble marble-powered mechanical computer
where can use to work on puzzles together in real time so I can keep teaching
my nephew computer science remotely. You can try it out here: [http://tumble-
together.herokuapp.com/](http://tumble-together.herokuapp.com/) It was great
to use its development to teach about MVPs, and then he helped teach me some
harsh lessons about feature creep!

------
raivo
I'm helping educators so they can offer home based camp experiences to kids.
Ages 4-9 right now.
[https://www.kidshomecamp.com/](https://www.kidshomecamp.com/)

Additional plans include:

\- home work help, maybe even proper homeschooling classes;

\- setups for public school teachers to run their classes (I hear the current
experience leaves a lot to be desired).

If someone has public school teacher contacts interested in experimenting with
delivery, I'd love to talk to them.

------
winterismute
I started publishing a tragicomic, episodic novel about a group of youngsters
that decide to move from playing CoD all the day to develop their own game. It
is unfortunately in Italian, but if you happen to understand it, here is the
first episode: [https://ilsognoindie.substack.com/p/001-la-
scoperta](https://ilsognoindie.substack.com/p/001-la-scoperta) (the name means
"The Indie Dream")

------
spookyuser
(1) Have recently started learning how to touch type, I figure if I leave the
pandemic alive and with that extra skill it will be a huge win.

(2) In march I spent way to long on an extension that adds Hacker News
Comments to Goodreads [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-reads-
for-g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-reads-for-
goodread/ohkekgnmihdgcfflheadklfihdaibdcb)

------
total_plus
I worked on TurboVar EmailBroker, a self hosted email sender application that
lets you send emails via 5 popular email API service providers.

With TurboVar EmailBroker you can use a concise and uniform API to send emails
using REST requests. If you prefer no-code, you can use a Web UI page.

It was launched this week. Check it at
[https://turbovar.com/turbovar/emailbroker.jsp](https://turbovar.com/turbovar/emailbroker.jsp)

Feeback is welcomed!

------
willthefirst
A giant permanent wall of text for and by the internet. Anyone can write on
it.

[https://wordsoftheweb.web.app](https://wordsoftheweb.web.app)

------
ylere
[https://wearehearted.com](https://wearehearted.com)

A platform that brings together people that are mentally struggling with
isolation due to Corona with screened volunteers ("Hearts") that have a
professional background in psychotherapy or social work (for free). The
technical implementation is a huge hack right now but it works and our 50+
hearts are having video sessions with people from all over the world every
day!

------
zarkov99
Archery. Went from worthless to mediocre on a recurve bow. I enjoy shooting at
the end of the day a great deal. Plan to switch to compounds soon, maybe even
hunt one day.

------
baruchel
I wrote a multi-player idle text game for playing on IRC: [https://pink-
dragon.surge.sh](https://pink-dragon.surge.sh) It had been running for about
three weeks now. Not too many players unfortunately, but still three
ascensions which are automatically broadcast on Mastodon:
[https://botsin.space/@pink_dragon](https://botsin.space/@pink_dragon)

------
spieglt
I am working on a Linux program that will show you the files
opened/read/written by another process (and its child processes/threads). I
wanted to be able to run an installer and see exactly what files it creates.
Or when LibreOffice magically loads a font that seems to not be on my system,
I want to know where it got it from. Basically a stripped-down version of
strace that only tracks certain syscalls and aims to be more user-friendly.

------
donnie3000
I started an ambient radio station — [http://moss.garden](http://moss.garden)

A sort of sonic wallpaper to accompany work or daily activities.

~~~
Mr_Sweater
Thats very cool, I sort of started doing the same thing with black/death
metal. Care to share your source?

~~~
donnie3000
Using radio.co and will eventually move to Icecast. Would love to check out
your station, a friend of mine started one for lofi hiphop —
[https://loft.radio](https://loft.radio)

------
indigochill
As an amateur music dabbler, I've been more prolific musically in the lockdown
period than I've ever been. Part of this is that I've also committed to
improving, but the other is just getting sufficiently bored to put more time
into it. The latest three tracks here were all made within the past couple
months: [https://soundcloud.com/vaguseques](https://soundcloud.com/vaguseques)

------
johnmarcus
Repeter. Forward traffic from a custom DNS domain to my localhost via an ssh
tunnel.

Pulumi (like Terraform) stands up the t2.micro ec2 instance, configures nginx,
and assigns the dns in Route53, and enable letsencrypt for https. Then tear it
down when your down with it. I find it's much faster than the sass alternates,
like ngrok.

[https://github.com/nelsonenzo/repeter](https://github.com/nelsonenzo/repeter)

------
ch4s3
I was recently injured, but before that and as I recover I'm working on a
couple of things.

\- I'm making improvements to my small apartment brewing setup, making a lot
of beer and doing some infrequent contactless growler deliveries to friends.

\- I'm also playing with Phoenix LiveView[1] to make my own home brewing tools
to replace the subset of
BeerSmith([http://beersmith.com/](http://beersmith.com/)) that I actually use.

[1]

------
talkinghead
[https://www.oceanwaves.io](https://www.oceanwaves.io)

make music together with your friends using just your web browser

got a bunch of buzz during lockdown

------
spirobel
A Plugin for discourse that makes it easier for students to enter Math
equations: [https://meta.discourse.org/t/discourse-math-editor-user-
frie...](https://meta.discourse.org/t/discourse-math-editor-user-friendly-
equations/149363) I also work on other discourse plugins. if anyone wants to
chat about creating discourse plugins please send me a message on
meta.discourse.org.

------
keriati1
I learned using the TICK stack and Grafana.

Originally I wanted to see some Covid data with my own visualization, was
thinking on D3 first.

Ended up with full TICK stack and Grafana, monitoring all devices I have at
home and setting up alerts for all kind of silly stuff. Usefulness is
questionable, but I learned a lot.

I have now some insight in the local area covid spread and happy to report, no
new cases in my town discovered since a month \o/ (according to the government
provided API)

------
dekhn
Catching up on a few maker projects I wanted to do for some time. Meshroom is
a image to 3D model system, I hate taking a hundred photos manually, so cooked
up a rotating platform, greenscreen, and some high power LED lights. Most of
the work is just tedious wiring, reducing the total number of power supplies,
power cables, etc.

Results are pretty good- I can take ~100-200 photos in a few minutes, import
into Meshroom, and have a 3D model an hour later.

------
mrozbarry
We do mob programming at work, and one of the main tools we use is a timer.
Plenty of apps out there for timing on one machine, not many for sharing the
timer. I started spiking out a shared/collaborative timer.

That eventually became [https://mobti.me](https://mobti.me) , and it's working
well for us. If anyone else tries it, I'd be very happy to get feedback here
or on twitter ( @mobtime_app ).

~~~
posedge
Would like to try it out, but I don't know what mob programming/mob team ist.
Maybe mention that on the front page?

------
sigmaskipper
I've built a website to help restaurants out in this time. It's called Expoed.
[https://expoed.restaurant](https://expoed.restaurant)

The idea is that restaurants offer reservation time slots, reserved parking
spots, a menu item named after you, or really anything they want in exchange
for money from diners. Ultimately, it provides another source of revenue for
restaurants during these tough times.

------
rogerdoger123
[https://jotdot.honchohq.com/#/anonymous](https://jotdot.honchohq.com/#/anonymous)

Jot Dot - Its a note taking tool I wrote based on workflowy's style of
hierarchical bullets l, but I wanted to allow multiple documents and public
sharing of notes (eg. My favorite Netflix shows or management notes etc.).

This link takes you to the public notes section. Not released yet so it's just
my notes for now.

------
ramsj
I've been working on a way to find Android apps that don't have ads or in app
purchases. There are quite a few high quality apps. For example, just replaced
Dark Sky weather app with Geometric Weather. I would never have found
Geometric Weather without a tool like this. Would love feedback from the
community:
[https://reallyfreeapps.appspot.com](https://reallyfreeapps.appspot.com)

------
metta2uall
[https://foodview.app](https://foodview.app) \- a photo food diary that aims
to be super-simple, quick, privacy-respecting and free - made with Flutter

[https://github.com/eug48/cmd-frontend](https://github.com/eug48/cmd-frontend)
\- a framework for creating customisable web-based GUIs for command-line
tools, e.g. for administering Kubernetes

------
johnmarinelli
I've been working on an audiovisual project that gets data directly from
Ableton Live and feeds it into my THREE.js app. You can see a couple of demos
here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9k1pv6hhGE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9k1pv6hhGE)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxj8g_Y1BtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxj8g_Y1BtA)

------
vascofazza
I've built my own 8bit cpu from scratch
[https://youtu.be/qSviFkpLFKI](https://youtu.be/qSviFkpLFKI)

------
hans0l074
Been trying to work on a lite "Logging Service" implementation. Something
along the lines of Seq[0]. Needs to be extremely simple to use on the cloud
and locally. Mainly for practicing more Go which I've come to love. Have
barely scratched the surface since I have regular work + a toddler at home +
baby arriving in 3 weeks!

[0][https://datalust.co/seq](https://datalust.co/seq)

------
davidgatti
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgRepT4AO6mGsJaWsS_mHbA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgRepT4AO6mGsJaWsS_mHbA)

Started a YouTube channel, where I show how I work on AWS. Completely
unstructured, the video are just a memory dumps in a hope to give some frame
of reference to new AWS people, or to give some ideas to those that already
know a bit of AWS.

ps. Bread, I remember the days I eat it :D

------
hariharasudhan
Here we go [https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool
free React.js components. Wanted to create some cool react components which
are used commonly. My proud one here
[https://www.bytehub.dev/components/animated-file-
upload](https://www.bytehub.dev/components/animated-file-upload)

~~~
zeptoon
Very cool!

------
mixedmath
A unified page for math research seminars (and extending to general research
seminars): [https://mathseminars.org/](https://mathseminars.org/)

Why not use this moment as an opportunity to set up a common portal for
announcing and finding research seminars, especially since most are now
delivered digitally?

(This is being developed by a group of mathematicians, and I'm not the main
dev, but still).

------
krishan711
I've been working on everypage
([https://www.everypagehq.com](https://www.everypagehq.com)), a declarative
landing page generator - you provide a json file and it will generate a
landing page with your specification. its not ready yet but will have an mvp
up in about a week. very exiting to be working on something new after many
years of only working on day-job stuff.

------
strtw02
I’ve been working on a scheduling application that will allow healthcare
workers to volunteer their time. For instance, retired or at risk healthcare
workers who can only video conference, behavioral health specialists. The
project got started for a covid-19 hackathon.

[https://github.com/CareConsultApp/careconsult/](https://github.com/CareConsultApp/careconsult/)

------
frasermince
I'm working on a project to help people learn languages from reading books:
[https://unchart.io/](https://unchart.io/) I've been using machine learning to
highlight different parts of speech which I've found makes looking at a
foreign language slightly less overwhelming. My stack is Elixir + React Native
+ Purescript + Spacy for the machine learning.

------
jstgord
Have been busy building a basic working prototype for
[http://boxi.chat](http://boxi.chat) : a live shared whiteboard + chat, with
markdown and latex support.

some examples : [http://blog.boxi.chat](http://blog.boxi.chat)

Also.. doing some paintings of internet people :
[http://art.tiyuti.com](http://art.tiyuti.com)

------
saravananl7
I am developing a integration platform for EDI(X12, EDIFACT) messages to be
easily integrated with cloud based SaaS ERPs like Dynamics 365 F&O, BC,
NetSuite etc. EDI is a complex piece of integration - diff formats,
cryptography, data conversions, etc. this should be a easy to use platform
that can act as a gateway to receive your messages and convert and relay it
back to your ERP, backend, etc.

------
vitiell0
I started working through this Bioinformatics Jupyter notebook and found that
it is really well put together! If you're interested in working with DNA or
proteins with Python I highly recommend it. [https://github.com/applied-
bioinformatics/An-Introduction-To...](https://github.com/applied-
bioinformatics/An-Introduction-To-Applied-Bioinformatics)

------
quaffapint
Working on a dotnet deployment platform to make the backend as simple as
deploying a static site. Point to the repo and let it handle deployment,
scaling, and upgrades. Like netlify for dotnet.

Tech wise its hosting it all in kubernetes and building the yaml dynamically.
Right now focusing on database support. The challenge is routing from external
locations securely.

[https://bitleaf.io](https://bitleaf.io)

------
niceduck
I created a directory project for thrift stores as a learning project.
[https://thriftstored.com/](https://thriftstored.com/)

'thrift stores' is a high traffic search term with low competition and low
value traffic. I aggregated data from various store brands and websites and
categorized based on locations data. The site is run on Python Flask framework
on AWS Lightsail.

------
asaq
I build something where i can store my image collections into different
categories (lots of art atm + some dwarf fortress maps + plans). Drag drop
images (or whole folders) into collections. Its not 100% done yet and I am
looking for feedback. Sadly normal work has crept up on me and I feel the
motivation slowly leaving my body.. :)

[https://collect.cat/](https://collect.cat/)

------
soapboxrocket
I've been working on an Expanse based theme syntax and UI for Atom:
[https://github.com/CraigDamlo/expanse-
syntax](https://github.com/CraigDamlo/expanse-syntax)
[https://github.com/CraigDamlo/expanse-
ui](https://github.com/CraigDamlo/expanse-ui)

Now I'm starting on a daily logging package.

------
caogecym
Deployed a website/API monitor [https://ihook.us](https://ihook.us). Could be
used to extract data in a remote site and send notifications the way you like.
By setting up CSS selector, JSON path expression, people can receive daily
U.S. Covid 19 total number email/SMS/Slack by crawling CDC site, or monitor
Target food supply by hitting their public API.

------
isthispermanent
The next, and first paid version of
[https://factfreaks.com](https://factfreaks.com). A math teaching tool.

------
nevode
I'm creating a collection of written interviews to mainly people in the tech
ecosystem about productivity, like how to organize the todo lists, what tools
they use, routines, how to manage emails & co.

I always want to know more about how people get things done but it's almost
impossible to find high-quality content about it (apart from click baity
resources like "what top CEOs do to be more productive").

------
sentinel
An app called Mick Tagger – I listen to a lot of music, and this app, which is
like a specialized Alfred, helps me more easily manage my Spotify playlists.

It's free on the App Store in case you care to check it out:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mick-
tagger/id1490366427?mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mick-
tagger/id1490366427?mt=12)

------
mkuklik
[https://youtu.be/cmETioVtRG0](https://youtu.be/cmETioVtRG0) Trying to build
this on a smaller scale using Arduino, 25 droplets. Goal is to make it as
cheap as possible. Interesting software problem is how to control many
arduino's in synchronized fashion. Stack is C++ Arduino <\- serial -> C++ ESP
8266 <\- wifi -> server in go and websocket.

------
dinoreic
I created Ruby API lib named Joshua, out of frustration with Grape

[https://github.com/dux/joshua](https://github.com/dux/joshua)

* Can work in REST or JSON RPC mode.

* Automatic routing + can be mounted as a Rack app, without framework, for unmatched speed and low memory usage

* Automatic documentation builder & Postman import link

* Nearly nothing to learn, pure Ruby classes

* Consistent and predictable request and response flow

* Errors and messages are localized

------
takyn
[https://newworldfans.com](https://newworldfans.com)

It's a website for Amazon's New World MMO that I started before the
quarantine, but I have been able to work on it a lot during this time. So far
the project enabled me to use and/or learn: Kubernetes, Discord.js, Twitch
API, Nuxt.js (not the main site but an upcoming tool), and a whole bunch of
non-coding tasks.

------
ljsocal
I’m one of the 7,400 Peace Corps Volunteers who had to suddenly evacuate from
our overseas posts. I’ve organized a group of 59 leaders to support the rest
of the evacuees by providing service opportunities. If you have ideas for
volunteer tasks and projects (here or abroad) that can be performed remotely,
please serve them up. Average PC Volunteer is 27 with above average
communication and tech skills. Thanks!

------
heofizzy
[http://saasinspire.com/](http://saasinspire.com/) it's a list of saas
inspiration. Right now there are only design listings of successful saas
companies, however I plan to make this project as a great resource for
developers and designers to create saas products. It will include various
interesting articles, design ideas, tools, case studies, etc.

------
langitbiru
Mamba ([https://mamba.black](https://mamba.black)), the Pythonic blockchain
development framework. It's like Truffle framework
([https://trufflesuite.com](https://trufflesuite.com)). If Truffle is
Solidity+web3.js, Mamba is Vyper+web3.py.

Prior to Covid-19, I barely got a time to work on it. Now I have plenty of
time to work on it.

------
mguerville
I built 5 no code apps and a hydroponic garden, one of the apps is a companion
app for a card game I built pre-quarantine, another one is a decision journal
app, one is for tracking my hydroponic garden, one is for curating news for my
sales team, and one is a voice app to experiment with. Also in the process of
cofounding a startup so built a landing page and a bit of commercial backend
(CRM, email, etc.)

~~~
jedieaston
What did you use for your no-code apps?

~~~
mguerville
Glide, which makes PWA rather than native apps (though I tried Adalo too and
taht could make native apps) and Voiceflow for the voice app

------
deallocator
I've been diving into Elixir and Erlang, writing a library to build Discord
bots with. I've been toying with bots for a while, but building the library
myself gave me some interesting insights in Discord all while learning Elixir
myself.

I'm trying to make it so that if you spin up multiple nodes it automatically
balances the sharding over all nodes, monitors traffic and attempts to balance
the work evenly.

------
Danbana
I added watermarks to my video tools iOS app, and changed the name to Clippy:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app//id1281825133](https://apps.apple.com/us/app//id1281825133)

It's one of my smaller apps but seemed to be gaining a bit of traction. Looks
like this update has not helped gain new users as the last small update did...
shrug

------
ropeladder
I've been learning the web extensions API and trying to make some improvements
to an existing extension that exports a webpage directly to a markdown file
(markdown-clipper). I haven't touched JavaScript in a while so it's been great
getting back into that, and somehow extensions feel more like 'real software'
than SPAs or python scripts, so that's kind of exciting also.

------
NiagaraThistle
I am in process of launching a web app that lets you plan that trip to Europe
you'll be taking when this is all over. Create and share trip Itineraries,
show and rank Countries, Cities, and attractions with costs and details. Data
is i a beast, its slow currently slow as molasses, but its the first time i've
ever put a side project live:

eurotripr.com - feedback would be great as i continue to work on this

------
WarChortle18
A non Electron desktop app for Gotify. It uses Dot Net Core and AvaloniaUI to
support all 3 platforms. Looking for Mac testers as I don't have one and
honestly feedback/bug reports. It works fine for me atm. Not sure what else
people would want.

[https://github.com/ajmcateer/GotifyDesktop](https://github.com/ajmcateer/GotifyDesktop)

------
naikas82
I am working on a streamlit app that helps me understand financial statements
and fundamental ratios (PB, PE ratios, EPS, etc.) of traded companies.

The stack is basically python + streamlit and APIs for stocks data. More about
streamlit here: [https://streamlit.io/](https://streamlit.io/)

I am not able find lot of public domain data of German companies. Any help is
appreciated.

------
Lukas_Skywalker
I'm a teacher, and these days I frequently need to email the grades to my
students. I created a tool where you can upload a spreadsheet containing name,
email, grade, etc of the students and write an email template that references
those columns. You can try it here:
[https://sheetmailer.io](https://sheetmailer.io) (you get 30 free emails to
start).

------
iamsmooney
I'm working on a project that will allow my wife (who's an iPhone user) and me
(stubborn Android user) to have our photos sync together in a shared place
without changing our own personal workflows. Tried using Synology software for
our NAS but there were some gaps when it comes to the Catalina update and
Synology Drive's ability to access the Apple Photos' internal directory.

------
deepan_s
[https://thelovetab.com](https://thelovetab.com)

I have been spending most of my free time on it for a while. It's a chrome
plugin that shows random tweets from the user's like list, every time a new
browser tab is opened.

A few of my friends have been using this tool for the past few weeks and the
feedback is positive so far.

This is my first side project that has reached the launch stage.

~~~
chirag64
Looks really cool. Looking forward to trying it out on Firefox :)

~~~
deepan_s
Hey thanks for the feedback. I am planning to start working on the Firefox
version once I get some validation on the idea.

------
jackyinger
On top of working from home...

Tilting once again at the windmills of mechanical CAD software. I’ve gotten
further than ever before in the coding, and in past attempts built up good
knowledge on topological data structures, mathematics of splines, and solving
systems of polynomial equations.

Also doing just-for-fun things like playing the guitar, working on a boat
design (and learning strength of materials), biking, cooking, etc.

------
launchpf
I'm working on a daily newsletter to curate interesting articles/blogs around
personal finance and financial independence: launchpf.com

------
hitchnsmile
[NSFW] [https://clicy.app](https://clicy.app) \- Adult relations library.

Still in the early stages so not much content.

~~~
woutr_be
Out of interest; what kind of "full experience" is provided when I do disable
my ad blocker? Are ads part of the experience?

------
Fomite
Epidemiologist - My quarantine side project is my job.

~~~
Jemaclus
In some ways, this must be kind of a jackpot for you. How often do you get to
study novel viruses like this?? What are your thoughts about it, and what kind
of work do you do with it?

------
nikaspran
I've built a small VSCode extension to query TypeScript and JavaScript
abstract syntax tree via esquery:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=nikaspra...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=nikaspran.ast-
query)

It's been an awesome exercise and I've been quite impressed by the API
available to extensions.

------
nicholasjarnold
Home improvement projects!

Currently I'm working on a) replacing a badly-cracked concrete walkway in my
front yard with 2" flagstone which is native to the period in which my home
was built and b) installing a 300 ft^2 brick patio in my back yard using a
herringbone pattern while setting the pavers.

It feels good to get AFK, feel some sun on my face and improve the value
(aesthetically and monetarily) of my home.

------
theryangeary
Quarantine has given me the time I needed to bring a little shell program I've
been working on to v1.0.0:
[https://github.com/theryangeary/choose](https://github.com/theryangeary/choose)

Haven't been able to bake any bread on account of how I can't find yeast in
the grocery store anywhere...might give sourdough another shot.

------
philipcamilleri
(...apart from the breads -- banana bread, cheese-beer bread and home-grown
yeast :-|)

I've been working on [https://FoundersList.com](https://FoundersList.com) \--
a place for founders to connect, share ideas/posts/launches, connect with
professionals/experts, ask questions, find cofounders, events, etc.

Would love any thoughts/comments/feedback!

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
Not a project since I am still working full time and vacation is still a
little while away, but me and my buddy will be saving the world of Divinity 2
together, while trying to stream it using OBS ( so far I am happy with it ).

It feels oddly cheap to list it, but here it goes
[https://www.twitch.tv/ample_llama](https://www.twitch.tv/ample_llama)

------
tiger_rocky93
All: I wanted to make use of this quarantine time. So I have resigned my day
job & I have started to build my own tech website
[https://androidfist.com/](https://androidfist.com/). I created this on April
17th with 30 Lakhs+ alex ranking. I worked hard & now it has grown with 6
Lakhs+ ranking in less than a month.

------
nlake44
Simply put, SuPragma is a tool that programmatically scans your organization
with the goal of finding issues that can lead to problems or inconsistencies
with culture health and style. Some issues can even be automatically fixed for
you!

[https://github.com/supragma/supragma/wiki](https://github.com/supragma/supragma/wiki)

~~~
underwater
I tried to skim through to understand what it actually does, but this all
seems rather abstract, and the memes make it seem slightly unhinged.

------
tlapinsk
1\. [https://www.puzzletradr.com/](https://www.puzzletradr.com/): A
Classifieds website to trade puzzles. MVP built with WordPress before building
something from scratch

2\. Lots of baking with my girlfriend. This turned out to be a ton of fun

3\. Studying for the AWS CSA Associates test on Linux Academy

4\. Rebuilding my LinkedIn and resume. Way more time consuming than expected

------
igeligel_dev
Building stuff in the apartment and plant care :)

On the technical side I am working on
[https://getworkrecognized.com](https://getworkrecognized.com) \- a work
achievement tracker with email reminders (soon) and a nice interface to create
Self-Reviews/Brag sheets that will ultimately help you with your next
promotion/performance review cycle.

------
darkseid
I've been working on a little tool for freelancers/consultants (maybe sales
people too!).

It's designed to make it easier for their clients to book a call/meeting with
them, saving them the email ping pong to find a time slot that works for both
of them.

Here it is - [https://timeslot.co](https://timeslot.co)

Would love to chat with anyone who might find this useful!

~~~
zebnyc
How does this differ from services like calendly?

~~~
darkseid
I think Timeslot is cleaner UI wise. In terms of features, I'm still figuring
this out, so open to suggestions!

If you're currently using another scheduling app, I'd love to pick your brain
on what I can add that's missing from these others :)

------
lsb
Before starting the fast.ai deep learning course, I made a light pollution map
as topography. I channelled the panic about contagion into finding somewhere
with low human activity: [https://leebutterman.com/light-pollution-
topography/](https://leebutterman.com/light-pollution-topography/)

The fast.ai course is super cool though

------
crazybigdan
Awesome to see what other people have been doing. I have been getting more
familiar with common-lisp and emacs / slime. Specifically using those tools to
build a website to track the books that I have read, with the reviews and
ratings that I've given them, so my sister and I can keep track of each
other's reading lists.

Sort of like goodreads minus the blatant marketing.

------
parkeragee
I have 2 that I'm currently working on.

1\. HireRemotely - Real-time job opening notifications from the best remote-
friendly companies. ([https://hireremotely.co](https://hireremotely.co))

2\. Sugar Shack CRM - Build, manage, and grow your cookie business
([https://sugarshackcrm.com](https://sugarshackcrm.com))

------
w1
N-body problem gravity simulator, in vanilla js:

[https://www.thorbjorn444.com](https://www.thorbjorn444.com)

~~~
Jemaclus
Whoaaaa, this is so clever and well done. Vanilla JS, too! I'm impressed!

~~~
w1
Thank you so much! I'm a ML/scientific computing guy exploring more generic
web design, and this was my first crack at it.

------
robmerki
[https://adhdpro.xyz/](https://adhdpro.xyz/)

It's a book for adult professionals who suffer from ADHD & distractions. The
literature for ADHD is mostly geared towards parents or is too scientific.

I'm writing down all of the strategies and tips that I have learned from
countless therapists, doctors, specialists, friends, and articles.

------
DaveWM
I've got a couple of side projects on the go:

1\. Intention ([https://i.ntention.app](https://i.ntention.app)) - a todo app
where your todos are arranged in a DAG. 2\. JSON Viewer ([https://json-
viewer.io](https://json-viewer.io)) - a simple web app for displaying JSON
reports in a nice UI.

------
p4bl0
It's been four years since I've got an associate professor position. This
quarantine is the first time since then that I found the time to actually do
research. I finally started to work on a project I had in mind for years. And
I'm glad to say that it's working and the implementation is efficient, and I'm
currently writing a paper on it :).

------
jerzyt
I'm working on gerrymandering. Both parties claim that the other party is
better at it. My hypothesis is that some gerrymandered districts benefit the
incumbent to the point of actually benefiting the opposing party in the
adjacent districts. So, the incumbent has a safe seat, but the net is a loss
for his own party.

I'd like to be able to demonstrate and quantify it.

------
w1nter
A mobile app for the Joking Hazard card game
[https://jokinghazard.app/](https://jokinghazard.app/) (skip the signup page
[https://get.jokinghazard.app/start](https://get.jokinghazard.app/start)). A
fun way to socialise when everyone is staying at home.

------
tsamtsam
I think I should do this: Build a fun resume parser \- improving UX of resume
parsing when applying for jobs \- auto recommend keywords one can add in to
resumes when uploading through an ATS \- just for laughs (seriously though), a
bot running through your resume and informing you of your chances at getting
past first screen (through a chrome extension)

------
avipars
Working on my app,
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aviparshan...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aviparshan.converter)

It's a powerful unit converter for android. Right now, I am adding support for
more languages and going through a bunch of feature requests.

------
kuzaxe
I created an app called 'Calcula' (iOS - Free) to help individuals strengthen
their math skills. Built with SwiftUI. I'm surprised by how much documentation
and tutorials are available online!

But it's been really interesting learning the process of publishing an app.
Each feature brings a 100 challenges but it's been fun overcoming every
mountain.

------
akeck
Raspi 4 "Desktop" with encrypted SSD for root and tiered swap (zram at high
priority plus compressed swap on SSD) plus write up. Debian 10 NUC samba file
server for my home dir on Mac. Case bound book from scratch. Finish long
running migration from Apple Photos to Darktable. Already done: Blurb book of
pics of our dog drop-shipped to my aunt.

------
bojanz
I've gone deep into Go, finding it a fun change from daily work. The project
I'm working on isn't ready yet, but I've managed to extract and share my first
package[1], for handling and formatting currency amounts.

[1] [https://github.com/bojanz/currency](https://github.com/bojanz/currency)

------
cultofthecow
[https://clickradar.io](https://clickradar.io)

Some small real problem I faced before: test\validate idea by counting how
many times website visitor clicked the certain button. So I automated it with
google sheets and some custom script\backend.

Landing is still in progress... Don't kill me for the language skills, English
is not my native)

------
sanedigital
[https://couchclub.app](https://couchclub.app)

I wanted to make an all-online Meetup of sorts, a place where people could
find and create communities that host events and get-togethers. Got the MVP
done in about a week (thanks to Jitsi!) and then had to focus back on client
work. I'm still considering next steps with it.

------
scary-size
I've finally started a blog to republish my Medium posts:

[https://franz.hamburg](https://franz.hamburg)

Also I'm working on a small server side analytics solution:

[https://franz.hamburg/writing/visits-from-page-
views.html](https://franz.hamburg/writing/visits-from-page-views.html)

And of course: bread.

------
hokustalkshow
Been working on [https://www.codingtrivia.com](https://www.codingtrivia.com).
It's an iOS / Android app for preparing for interviews and learning
programming skills by playing trivia.

Built it mostly to scratch a personal itch as I wanted a way to be productive
and learn in a more lightweight and enjoyable way.

------
chaitanyapandit
I built Logicboard: [https://logicboard.com](https://logicboard.com) a tool
for conducting remote programming interviews. It's like Google Hangouts + you
can write/run code in over 28 languages.

It's kinda amazing how much you can learn building something new, I improved
my Elixir, ReactJS and Devops skills.

------
alexkearns
I've been working on an interactive timeline of US presidents to promote a new
timeline maker product I will be launching soon.

[https://www.chronoflotimeline.com/timeline/shared/3114/USA-P...](https://www.chronoflotimeline.com/timeline/shared/3114/USA-
Presidents-Timeline/)

------
jlebar
I've been building a tool to make it easier to upload chains of dependent PRs
to github, [https://github.com/jlebar/git-pr-
chain](https://github.com/jlebar/git-pr-chain)

Works pretty well for me, but there are lots of ways it could be improved if
anyone is interested in hacking on it with me.

------
iBelieve
I've been working on a toy Lispy language and self-hosting compiler that
targets JS. My goal is to explore building a full-stack web framework with a
template compiler similar to Svelte that runs minimal JS on the frontend.

[https://github.com/iBelieve/knight](https://github.com/iBelieve/knight)

------
BeniBoy
Non tech-related, but I have been building a touring bicycle. Very satisfying
to get to learn the standards, choose the parts, assemble. Even builded my own
wheels! And now I am fixing my friends bike with the tools I have accumulated.

Getting a little off the computer was nice, plus this summer local bike
touring will propably be the only option. Can't wait!

------
sgriff
I've been working on this:
[https://indexpricealerts.com](https://indexpricealerts.com)

It provides free email price alerts for an increasingly popular football
gambling site in the UK: Football Index.

It's the first time I've built a website from the ground up and it's been
great fun. Have really learned a lot.

------
kostarelo
I've been contributing to
[https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw/](https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw/)
lately. It's an amazing distraction-free hand-drawn like sketching app. Online
with secure end-to-end encrypted collaboration mode. Check it out!

------
totemandtoken
I've been working on a "newsbetting" site. Basically, you get a de-titled
article and have to place a bet whether you think the source has a right
leaning bias or left leaning bias. The idea is this betting market will force
people to contend with their biases which will then reduce the proliferation
of fake news. Theoretically

~~~
dri_ft
And where do you get the ground truths for the bias of the sites?

~~~
totemandtoken
At the moment I'm using allsides.com[1]. There will always be some dispute
about how biased a news organization is, but most people have the general
understanding that, for example, Breitbart is more right than the HuffPo. At
some point I'd like to add a voting feature, so you're basically trying to
compete against the crowd

[1] [https://www.allsides.com/media-bias/media-bias-
ratings](https://www.allsides.com/media-bias/media-bias-ratings)

~~~
skizm
So really you're betting on what "allsides.com" thinks, not if an article is
_actually_ right or left leaning (since there is no objective measure of
right/left leaning).

~~~
totemandtoken
Somewhat. Allsides has a whole system[1] as to how they assign bias which is
fairly robust, in my opinion. You're not betting on what the moderator at
allsides think a source bias is, you're betting on what all of the patrons at
allsides think the source bias is which is a little better.

But you are right in that no one can "objectively" measure partisanship since
there is no such thing.

[1] [https://www.allsides.com/media-bias/media-bias-rating-
method...](https://www.allsides.com/media-bias/media-bias-rating-methods)

------
msoliman9
I started an accountability community for wellness and personal growth. We are
up to 117 members with 50+ active weekly members.

------
kirchhoff
[https://random.earth](https://random.earth)

A simple way to discover interesting satellite imagery.

------
ViolentSnugglez
Been trying to complete a project I started back in college: codeexplainer.org
. It's nothing fancy, built with a MERN stack and currently trying to get it
deployed on AWS.

My hope is that I can integrate multiple languages (only supports vanilla.js
at the moment) and eventually allow highlighting to explain "sentences"
instead of just keywords.

------
abinaya_rl
[https://remoteleaf.com](https://remoteleaf.com)

I'm actively working on Remote Leaf for the past few months, to help people
land remote jobs during these tough times.

Remote Leaf collects remote jobs from 40+ remote job boards, social media
feeds & 300+ company career pages, LinkedIn and send the ones that apply to
you.

------
rexf
Updating [https://cpechecklist.com/](https://cpechecklist.com/) \- a site for
US public accountants to stay on top of license requirements. The site isn't
really for the HN crowd, but it's been a great experience using Vue/Nuxt on
Netlify to serve my static site for free.

------
artiscode
I did not get any extra time as both my and I wife work remotely and we're
both employed in the tech sector. We got busier as daycare and school closed
down(three kids). I invested all my spare time into gardening. I learned how
to level ground, how to garden and take care of plants. Interestingly I did
not learn anything tech related.

------
iguanayou
Practicing bluegrass mandolin, adjunct teaching, and running online classes
for my commercial drone school. NOT programming.

------
nishparadox
I am trying to add a few neat math animations to my personal tool "panim",
especially implementing boid. (Of course, highly inspired from "manim" by
Grant Sanderson, but with a bit different intention).

[https://github.com/NISH1001/panim](https://github.com/NISH1001/panim)

------
migueloller
Building an 8-bit computer from scratch [1]. Planning on building a quadruped
[2] after.

[1] [https://eater.net/8bit](https://eater.net/8bit)

[2]
[https://spotmicroai.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://spotmicroai.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
kgutteridge
Physically I've swapped the commute for a reasonable amount more cycling
outside which is nice. Mentally went through the AWS Solution Architect
associate and professional certifications and ticked those of. Next up will be
to finally update my blog and launch a couple of Slack apps all things I've
been meaning to do for a while

------
alexcarlton
I made a Spotify playlist that is automatically updated with songs recently
played on BBC 6 Music.

Built with basic node server, puppeteer and the Spotify API.

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0xft9w8N7FUe23a4G4YzvG?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0xft9w8N7FUe23a4G4YzvG?si=W6H-fYR6QryGSZJP96X_3Q)

------
Taurenking
I've built a quick Slack app to receive Calendly notifications (I've asked
Calendly what their plans are regarding slack and they were happy with my
"contribution").

Unfortunately, it relies on their webhooks, which work only for Paid and
Premium users

[https://calenduck.co/](https://calenduck.co/)

------
achillesheels
Ledcompliant.com

This is a hyper-niche pain point in commercial LED lighting energy rebate
qualification where a manufacture has X number of skus and needs to predict
which one will be the least energy efficient. The web tech determines the
exact skus based on the technical input parameters given, saving manual time
and redundant certified body testing.

------
moritzmoritz21
I already posted mine on HN and did some re-work on it! =>
[https://molytics.io](https://molytics.io)

So far I have a few users in the "trial" and they are really helping me to
push it further.

It is a SAAS to improve the implementation of tracking in your product :) -
have a look. Always looking for feedback.

------
futurefocused
I'm collecting insights on the impact of coronavirus on the future of various
aspects of our world:
[https://postcovidfuture.com/](https://postcovidfuture.com/) . If anyone took
this time to write anything on this topic, please share. I'll be happy to add
it to the list.

------
gregalbritton
I’m creating a vessel inventory and maintenance tool for fellow boaters.
Essentially, a boat’s headquarters.

I live aboard my sailboat and have found a need to have everything in an app
for quick access and reference.

[https://myvesselapp.com/](https://myvesselapp.com/)

It’s in beta and I have 15 fellow boaters testing :)

Currently a web app.

------
yboris
Still working on my favorite 2-year-old project _Video Hub App_

[https://videohubapp.com/](https://videohubapp.com/) \- over 1,600 sales now!

[https://github.com/whyboris/Video-Hub-App](https://github.com/whyboris/Video-
Hub-App) \- open source!

------
quangrau
During the COVID-19 situation where all workplaces and schools were closures.
My kids were switching to home-based learning so I made an app for them to
learn ABC and counting.

Github:
[https://github.com/quangrau/flutter_kid_starter](https://github.com/quangrau/flutter_kid_starter)

------
treyhuffine
[https://skilled.dev](https://skilled.dev)

Careers have been put on hold and many people have had setbacks, so I want to
help developers find jobs once the quarantine ends and economies open back up.

I'm building a course to show developers how to succeed in the coding
interview and stand out during the job hunt.

------
systematical
[https://github.com/cnizzardini/cakephp-swagger-
bake](https://github.com/cnizzardini/cakephp-swagger-bake) also combining
various other cake libraries into a competitor to api platform for those who
prefer to write code instead of comments (annotations) and YML.

------
xyproto
An editor for Linux/Unix/FreeBSD named just `o`:
[https://github.com/xyproto/o](https://github.com/xyproto/o)

I wanted an editor that would open instantly, had general syntax highlighting
and was limited to the VT100 standard.

`o` is mostly written in `o`, with just a few detours to NeoVim.

------
hagy
I've been learning how various database components work (e.g., log-structured
merge trees) by implementing them from scratch and benchmarking their
performance with different workloads and configurations. Sharing the results
at [https://dbfromzero.com](https://dbfromzero.com)

------
brikmaster
I have been doing a daily blog to track the return of sports since my startup
is in sports and sports are toast right now -
[https://wherearesports.com/](https://wherearesports.com/)

Feeling a kindred spirit with all my startup friends in the travel,
hospitality and live event space.

------
watermelonbread
Just completed my first webdev project today: [https://gravity-
doc.com/](https://gravity-doc.com/)

It's essentially a 2D rigid body simulation reskinned to look like a text
editor. At the moment it supports basic commands like copy, paste, save, etc.
Also, there are cheatcodes.

------
PStamatiou
I began learning Swift and SwiftUI and working on my first iPhone app - a
simple stock tracking app.

Here's some of my progress:
[https://twitter.com/Stammy/status/1258404361232883712](https://twitter.com/Stammy/status/1258404361232883712)
(scroll up for thread)

------
jeremiahlee
Getting a lot of writing done and trying out magazine-style layouts for the
Web. My first post was about my experience working at Spotify:
[https://www.jeremiahlee.com/posts/failed-squad-
goals/](https://www.jeremiahlee.com/posts/failed-squad-goals/)

------
sohamsankaran
Started a scripted podcast with my little brother about our misadventures
trying to get our scripts produced in Bollywood (Indian film industry) and
Hollywood. It's called The Content Podcast --
[https://contentpod.substack.com/](https://contentpod.substack.com/)

~~~
gargs
Subscribed! Been looking for some interesting podcasts.

------
KrishMunot
I don't know how y'all are getting so much free time? I'm out here trying to
get a job, does that count?

~~~
realbarack
That counts. I wish you good fortune in your job search.

------
domedefelice
A spaced-repetition software, inspired by SuperMemo and Anki.

I'm working on reaching the simplicity of Anki, while keeping more features
like in SuperMemo, e.g. native support for incremental reading.

It's still in early stage but almost usable. I'm planning to push the
repository on GitHub as soon as the last couple of to-dos are finished.

~~~
nagarjun
Interesting! I'm a big fan of spaced repetition. Are you building it as a
native desktop/mobile app or as web app?

~~~
domedefelice
I'm building it as a web app.

I'm still undecided on whether hosting it myself or just releasing it as a
self-contained stand-alone app (startup script launching a lightweight
webserver and opening a new tab in the browser).

There are pros and cons with each approach and I'm making up my mind on the
best one to follow

------
Greg_hamel
I've been developing a Flight Planning web app for Canadian Airspaces.
Includes Weather and NOTAMs. The quarantine has given more time to invest into
it. Currently working on authentication and better filtering of NOTAMs

[https://www.weatheredstrip.com](https://www.weatheredstrip.com)

------
kentlyons
I've been making progress with my art project. I made an attachment for my 3d
printer to turn it into a pen plotter. And then wrote a bunch of code to turn
an image into a stylized CMYK pen drawing. [https://youtu.be/Vxd-
ndoMD1o](https://youtu.be/Vxd-ndoMD1o)

------
atsushin
Well it was going to be my internship, but that's been pretty much cut. So I
plan on doing some sort of ML / Data Mining project at some point. Actually
gonna be working in a small group of other college students / grads whose
internships were nixed and are trying to build projects for the summer.

------
krazykonkani
I'm continuing to work on:
[https://www.bigoofn.com/](https://www.bigoofn.com/)

Started it on the side few months ago to help my own job search, there is
still a lot of work left to improve data quality and completion, and also add
more data points which will help engineers.

------
nje32847
I've been working on an iMessage API, been able to learn a ton about Node.js
in the backend. Website is built with React: sendblue.co

Has anyone else been perfectly ok with the quarantine? I can learn, build,
explore, and I don't even have to interact with anyone. I guess seeing friends
is nice, but I don't miss it.

------
raphaelj
I designed and released an opensource contact tracing app.

This was designed around the time Google and Apple announced their
partnership, and the overall idea is similar (renewed anonymous identifiers).

[https://github.com/RaphaelJ/covid-tracer](https://github.com/RaphaelJ/covid-
tracer)

------
krewast
I'm working on an Arduino Pomodoro Timer. I wanted to do a little electronics
project again and this is something I find useful as it helps me to stay
focused.

[https://github.com/krewast/simple-arduino-
pomodoro](https://github.com/krewast/simple-arduino-pomodoro)

------
billylo
A shelter-at-home helper tool to avoid overspending time away from home (using
wifi info, not GPS location, to protect privacy). Sends local notification
every 15 minutes* to remind us to keep distance when away. (*configurable)

[https://home-sweet-home.app](https://home-sweet-home.app)

------
anegri
Been working on a CLI tool for stock trading since I tried to look for one and
it doesn't seem to exist. Was also a fun excuse to get more experience with Go
and try out the Cobra library.

Besides that, lots of more involved cooking and baking projects to fill the
time. I'll come out of this ready to be a stay at home dad!

~~~
license2e
Do you have any more details? How can I contribute?

~~~
anegri
It's pretty simple, it uses alpaca as the brokerage account and will support
buying, selling, and viewing stocks. Any other features I'll add later based
on feedback/my own experience.

Not quite ready to put out the repo link publicly but you can email me at
andrewnegri1 [at] gmail [dot] com and I can send it to you

------
ryannevius
I made a few digital Montessori tools for my wife and her students. Somewhat
unexpectedly, it's seeing about 15k visitors per day:
[https://montessori.tools/](https://montessori.tools/)

There's a lot more I would like to build, but "real work" takes priority.

------
cjwebb
I've been struggling to find time, but when I do I've been trying to get a
good family-room video chat setup going.

Ideally, Apple would just release a FaceTime-compatible camera I can plug into
my TV... but until then, I'm working towards a small HDMI connected device
that I can control with my phone (running Jitsi).

~~~
kleinsch
If it ever gets back in stock, the Portal TV is great for this. Follows my kid
around during the weekly chats with her grandparents. I know a lot of HN is
pretty anti-FB, so depends on your philosophy, but it's a pretty cool device.

~~~
cjwebb
Yeah, I agree - it looks good, but it is Facebook :) The auto-following is a
pretty neat feature though! I might try and pick one up to play around with
when they're back in stock.

The real sticking point for me, apart from the lack of stock, is that I never
call anyone using WhatsApp or Messenger. I'd ideally like compatibility with
other platforms. I figured I'd start with Jitsi as its open-source, and go
from there

I did briefly look at how I could get FaceTime working on something, but I
think it involved jailbreaking an iPhone and getting access to the SSL certs.

------
enjoylife
Building a real-time vídeo pipeline for recording and augmenting paintball
matches from multiple viewpoints. Basically transforming and combining the
scenes into an overhead view with markers for remaining players. It’s a good
break from the day job and it has me diving deep into the math behind computer
vision.

------
cmacnasty
I finally started live streaming! Currently focused on improving at my all-
time favorite board game, Terraforming Mars.

If you're into a healthy mix of try-hard gaming and silly shenanigans, come on
by! [https://www.twitch.tv/hodgep0dge](https://www.twitch.tv/hodgep0dge)

------
mcjiggerlog
I built an emoji picker for linux - [https://github.com/tom-james-
watson/emote](https://github.com/tom-james-watson/emote).

I was frustrated there didn't seem to be any decent desktop-agnostic solutions
that work in all apps, so I decided to give it a go myself.

------
pedalpete
An app that let's you track details about your day and your sleep, and then
runs a bit of AI to try recognize trends in what may be affecting your sleep
positively or negatively.

[https://withbliss.net](https://withbliss.net) \- also playing with some
hardware and building an EEG.

------
slotix
1) I started writing articles for our blog.
[https://blog.dataflowkit.com/](https://blog.dataflowkit.com/)

2) Published COVID-19 widgets website
[https://covid-19.dataflowkit.com/](https://covid-19.dataflowkit.com/)

------
taosx
Building a custom engine for my blog/playground with hyped technologies
(svelte, rust[api]/graphql, k8s).

------
aaldescu
[https://bestrpajob.com/](https://bestrpajob.com/) is a website where I'm
posting RPA jobs that I found online with direct apply link.

Currently I source only US,UK,DE,AT,FR,RO countries.

I am open to feedback as there is still content work to be done in making it
community fit.

~~~
carstenhag
A country or city filter/search would be good. Tried to use the site for 10
seconds, but then gave up.

------
lostmsu
[https://home-trial.losttech.software/](https://home-trial.losttech.software/)
\- randomized at-home trial for vitamins and other remedies, that could help
your body manage COVID-19 without ending up in a hospital. (requires
registration with email only)

------
vkaku
Ever since I have been juggling work, family and the whole COVID - I have not
been get a lot of time, but I've been working on a Python library to parse
Colfer files.

[https://github.com/guilt/colfer-python](https://github.com/guilt/colfer-
python)

------
travis_the_makr
I'm currently designing, engineering, printing, and coding a 2D Plotter from
scratch. [https://hackaday.io/project/171536-diy-2d-plotter-
with-8020-...](https://hackaday.io/project/171536-diy-2d-plotter-
with-8020-and-mcmaster-carr)

------
ian-g
Right now I'm finally getting back to a chip8 emulator now I've figured out
what I want to do for the GUI.

After that? I'd like to build up more of my (so far still private) personal
website. Good excuse to learn more JS (and more modern JS). Maybe have part of
the site be server based, learn more flask

------
unusual_whales
Hey there, I've been working on unusual whales! I'm trying to sniff out
"insider" trading and alert users. There is still a lot of work to do, but so
far, good progress:

[https://twitter.com/unusual_whales](https://twitter.com/unusual_whales)

------
solresol
Building [https://triage.dentist/](https://triage.dentist/) \-- trying to make
the most cost-effective teledentistry platform.

While dentists can't practice, it's much easier to get time with them to
figure out what they need and don't currently have.

~~~
iends
The person in the photo you are using is not properly wearing their mask.

~~~
solresol
I think it's a pre-covid stock photograph, but yeah... I hadn't noticed that
before.

------
aquaphile
We built the lowest-cost full face respirator mask in the world. As a side
project, it has taken on a life of its own. See [https://kioma.us/shop/kioma-
origami-respirator-mask](https://kioma.us/shop/kioma-origami-respirator-mask)

~~~
theshadowmonkey
If I order now, when can I expect to receive it?

~~~
aquaphile
Depending on where you live (how many USPS zones distant from our location in
Dallas), probably at the end of next week.

------
dawsboss
I made a covid tracker in my spare time. Havent done much to it lately it just
self maintains itself. It uses cloud functions to scrape a bunch of sites for
info on a whole bunch of regions:
[https://www.covidus.com/](https://www.covidus.com/)

------
colfax23
Once WFH started to take over many workplaces, I created a modern sort-of TFLN
(texts from last night) to accomplish another goal of mine, to learn
Node/React. Let me know what you think!

[http://www.wfhconfessions.com/](http://www.wfhconfessions.com/)

------
rumpelsepp
Since I read stuff in the internet every day and I forget the interesting
stuff all the time, I started to record my "bookmarks":
[https://rumpelsepp.org/stuff/bookmarks.html](https://rumpelsepp.org/stuff/bookmarks.html)

------
ohashi
[https://StuckAtFuckingHome.com](https://StuckAtFuckingHome.com)

~~~
hopesthoughts
I love linkblogs like this!! Reminds me of 2005, when there were a whole lot
more of them around.

------
pelmo
[https://www.mediaforkids.org/](https://www.mediaforkids.org/)

I made a simple website for parents to browse things that your kids can get
busy with, that's basically like a "list of things", but is organized into
different pages (categories).

~~~
peterburkimsher
That's great! I'll be sharing that site with my homestay family, who have kids
aged 6 and 9. On Monday this week I asked the older one to read a Wikipedia
list of Disney films and Dreamworks Animation movies and here's the list she
made, which you can compare with the ones on your site:

Alice in Wonderland; Toy Story 3; Incredibles; Pinocchio; Lion King; The Tale
of Despereaux; Winnie the Pooh; Maleficent; Cinderella; Frozen; Frozen II;
Moana; The Santa Clause; Coco; Pirates of the Caribbean; The Princess and the
Frog; Brave 2012; Beauty and the Beast; Born in China; The Boss Baby;
Abominable; Trolls World Tour; Gift of the Night Fury; Shrek (all); The
Grinch; Book of Dragons; Kung Fu Panda; Puss in Boots; Dawn of the Dragon
Racers; Marooned ; Prince of Egypt; Peter Rabbit; Aladdin 1992; Aladdin 2019;
Shark Tale; Wallace and Gromit; Chicken Run; Bee Movie; Turbo 2013; Home 2015;
Captain Underpants; Tangled 2010; Harry Potter; Despicable Me; Despicable Me
2; Minions; The Secret Life of Pets; The Little Ghost; Waking Sleeping Beauty;
Cleopatra in Space; My Neighbour Totoro

~~~
pelmo
Thanks! The website lists all of the "watchable" movies by all popular (and
not so) animation studios, including Disney, Pixar, Dreamworks, Ghibli, etc.
and it has almost all of the animations listed, except those that got 6 or
worse ratings on IMDb. I thought this is going to be useful especially when
you don't want to go search and browse dozens of webpages on what to watch or
listen to or do... and it's highly optimized, even though it can be slow
because I don't use CDN (but blazingly fast in Europe).

You've also listed movies (not animated) which I didn't add, yet. Probably
need a different category called "Movies" and the current one rename to
"Animated Films". But I'm already working on other things (a different
project), and suddenly don't have time to maintain this project (it's not
dead, though!), because I'm bad at advertising and probably no one knows about
this website's existence :') Thanks for recommending it, though! I'll figure
it out

------
figbert
Kind of a circular activity, but I'm working on an app to help me be
productive in quarantine. Planning on making a "Show HN" announcement in a
week or to, but for now you can find details at:
[https://txtodo.app](https://txtodo.app)

------
biswaroop
[https://github.com/biswaroopmukherjee/condensate](https://github.com/biswaroopmukherjee/condensate)

I'm trying to interact with superfluids. I use CUDA + OpenGL to simulate the
superfluid, and then interact with the mouse or a leap motion.

------
tomklein
I worked on a chrome extension against phishing based on trust.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gentlent-
safesurf/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gentlent-
safesurf/gcbnphcpgfekpebkgjpjkfbdbgdklcjd)

------
pplonski86
I'm working on open-source automated machine learning python package
[https://github.com/mljar/mljar-supervised](https://github.com/mljar/mljar-
supervised) that can produce markdown reports and produce ML explanations

------
brett40324
I was laid off about a month ago. Last week I purchased the domain covid-
story.com (theres nothing deployed yet).

I want a a basic crud application that allows users to log events in their
life by date, journal, or more blog in longer form the day to day experiences
they've had during the pandemic.

------
patricklorio
I built [https://playit.gg](https://playit.gg). It's similar to ngrok or
Cloudflare but for self hosting game servers. It tunnels the connections for
your local server through one of our public servers. Has a good little
following.

~~~
heizenbrg
Thanks, it allows me to make game servers easily

------
anilgulecha
A realtime collaborative writing suite. Documents, Novels, screenplays.
Everything is validated by schemas, and there are hooks throughout.

I find the tech really cool - google docs like. Fine-tuning the end UX at the
moment. If this is something you'd use or try out, pls ping me: anil.verve @
gmail.

~~~
anchpop
Cool! I'm working on something like this also. Although for me it was just a
way to learn about CRDTs

------
mackbrowne
[https://what-to-do-in-quarantine.web.app](https://what-to-do-in-
quarantine.web.app)

I wanted to mess around and learn some new techniques. I created an app that
will help you decide what to do while on lockdown. Users can submit their own
ideas to the pool.

------
wilsonbright
I’m making a privacy focused asynchronous Video sharing app. It’s end to end
encrypted and uses Blockstack’s blockchain for identity and storage. Yet to
finish it. Preview is available here.
[https://VideoFace.io](https://VideoFace.io)

------
seisvelas
I'm making a simple onion router in TypeScript!
[https://github.com/seisvelas/onion-router-
ts](https://github.com/seisvelas/onion-router-ts)

It's not meant to be useful for anyone, just want to learn TypeScript and
onion routing

------
aldanor
I've started a Rust framework for writing Max/MSP externals (plug-ins,
compiled object). Still a long way to go before I get to the actual DSP part,
but has been pretty fun so far. Really hoping it would lower the bar for
writing your own externals and make it more fun.

------
ParanoidShroom
A reverse image search for detecting dirt XTC with machine learning.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.harmreducti...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.harmreduction.pillscanner)

------
buraksarica
For a one screen setup, I couldn't find a free and easy way to sync my slide
notes on my ipad. So i built this:

[https://slidepal.net](https://slidepal.net)

It helps you to sync slide notes of PowerPoint slideshow to any device. Now i
am working on google slides add-on.

------
poorman
I have been spending what would otherwise have been my commute time porting
the Apache Arrow C++ Parquet implementation to Go.

[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/ARROW-7905](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/ARROW-7905)

------
LCoder
I've been working on a phone check-in system to help small businesses
social/physical distance their customers by having them wait in their cars
instead of sitting in waiting rooms or standing in lines.

[https://lobbly.com](https://lobbly.com)

------
choult
I'm building a Jackbox-like web app [0] to support audience participation in
live improv shows - OBS/projector overlay and audience suggestion management
to begin, with future interactivity planned.

[0] [https://improv.plus](https://improv.plus)

------
luhem7
Finally taking the time to really learn rust. It's a language that has
intrigued me for a long time.

------
sudhanshuraheja
Mine is a tiny bahasa indonesia to english dictionary using wordnet -
[https://dictionary.lana.school](https://dictionary.lana.school), helps both
with learning a new language as well as building something new with the free
time.

------
cryogenicplanet
Been working on a Twitter bot to automatically source information, honestly,
its been the only thing keeping me alive and not super bored.

The stack is Node.js and Python(Tornado)

Shameless plug,
[https://twittersourcebot.tech/](https://twittersourcebot.tech/)

------
tele_ski
Adding automation and code coverage to my c++17 libraries I've been refining.
I've used them for years but never spent the time to polish them, it really
does seem to make them feel more substantial when the CI completes on a commit
with tests and coverage in the green.

------
kamban
I have been working on a no-code website creator tool during this time.
[https://myquicksite.com](https://myquicksite.com), lets you convert your
Google Sheet into a website. Its still in beta stage, need to hear feedback
and improve.

------
abrichr
Visual Contract Tracing with AI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4pyEu5milo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4pyEu5milo)

OnCovid19.com: [http://oncovid19.com/](http://oncovid19.com/)

------
danesparza
I'm learning how to sew. Adam Savage (sewing his EDC bag) and other folks
sewing masks (to give them away) have inspired me.

I have found this to be a great starting point: [https://youtu.be/rnTwT-
ifLkU](https://youtu.be/rnTwT-ifLkU)

------
nacraft
Started my side business selling handmade concrete planters:
[https://www.nacrafts.co](https://www.nacrafts.co)

I 3d print the initial models, finish them and make silicone molds. The final
product is made of concrete. My shop is running on Shopify.

------
avipars
Working on my app,
[https://aviparshan.com/unitmeasure](https://aviparshan.com/unitmeasure) .

It's a powerful unit converter for android. Right now, I am adding support for
more languages and going through a bunch of feature requests.

------
sen4ik
I built a website where users can subscribe to receive daily text messages
with an inspirational Bible verse. It is for USA or Canada residents.
[https://versefrombible.com/](https://versefrombible.com/)

------
pgirard
I coded an app to help artists and small entrepreneurs monetize their work
during the pandemic. It allows to charge for livestream easily by selling
tickets. (Only works in canada at the moment)

[https://starstream.app](https://starstream.app)

------
avoidboringppl
Continuing to work on my finance and tech newsletter to help others avoid
boring people:
[https://avoidboringpeople.substack.com/](https://avoidboringpeople.substack.com/)

Trying to learn art history as well

Also trying to host virtual cocktail lessons

------
blueridge
I've discovered the world of fountain pens! I purchased a TWSBY pen, Pilot
ink, and a notebook with Tomoe River paper. I feel like I have been missing
out on a truly wonderful handwriting experience for my entire adult life. I
had no idea pens could be so enjoyable.

------
embit
I made site [0] to appreciate all of our front-line workers whether they be
nurses, doctors, truck drivers, grocery shop workers — all of them. Just my
small appreciation for them.

[0] [https://hope.embit.ca/](https://hope.embit.ca/)

------
ericvanular
Over the quarantine, I shipped [https://enviro.work](https://enviro.work) as a
complementary jobs board to the community at
[https://collective.energy](https://collective.energy)

------
nje32847
I've been working on an iMessage API, Learning a ton about creating a node
backend and used React for the front end. sendblue.co

is anyone else completely ok with quarantine? I'm not able to understand the
need for social interaction, maybe because I'm an awkward dude.

------
blizkreeg
I'm working on a tool that links technical documentation to code. The problem:
product specs/technical docs are often out of date with the implementation.

If anyone is interested in sharing their pain with this, I'm all ears and
would love to brainstorm! Email in my bio.

------
alex_young
COVID-19 forecasting tool: [https://cv19.report](https://cv19.report)

Time series ML model for each state combined into a US forecast. Models are
generating static assets, front end is in React, everything is hosted on S3
behind Cloudflare.

------
Budabellly
Built a simple WebGL landing page for an older iOS project where you can wear
President's faces in AR. Most of the work actually enough went into optimizing
load time... still some room to improve.

[https://cloan.me](https://cloan.me)

------
perf1
I started developing a chrome extension that basically allows to watch videos
together (synchronizes video playback) and also has an extra twist.

But Google shutting down reviews (temporarily) and all the other drama I read
in the pusbullet thread on HN yesterday is a concern for me.

------
daviducolo
released a simple RSS search engine called DatoRSS
[https://datorss.com](https://datorss.com).

There is also the associated API [https://feedirss.com](https://feedirss.com)
also created by me.

------
protdum
Community driven movie recommendation app - check it out
[https://www.movvio.com](https://www.movvio.com) Now the biggest challenge is
to how to get ppl to subscribe for Early bird access while we are finishing
the app :(

~~~
karmakaze
As a developer, I'm curious to know how 'Step 3' is supposed to work compared
to other ways making recommendations.

One of the big problems I have with recommendations is recommending things
I've already watched. Netflix used to be so good at the start, now my tastes
are just pooled in with what everyone else is watching now.

~~~
protdum
So, when you join the app, you will go through onboarding flow where we try to
understand your movie genre interests, as well as, you can opt-in to give
suggestions in the future (this way you become part of community). So, once
you submit a request, app will send those request to selected ppl from the
community asking for a good suggestion. Once they suggest movie/TV
show/series, you will be notified and will be able to pick those that you
like/dislike. App will try to understand who are ppl from the community which
suggestions you liked the most and in the future will connect you profiles
similar to those people. That way you will have your unique path. The main
reason for this is when we did PoC most of the participants stressed that they
take suggestions from people they know and share similar taste. But again, we
are in stage of releasing our MVP, so I'm sure there will be more things to
learn :) Hey, why not subscribe for "Early access" and help us crack that part
:)

------
notyourplayer
I’m working on a fitness platform, enabling you to find people to workout with
either in your area, or with someone who shares the same interests/fitness
levels as you. Super early stage, we have some designs and a landing page
which you can check out here:

------
duderoso
Small site that accesses the posts and comments you save on reddit and allows
you to search or filter using elixir/phoenix and liveview.

Also ordered a few raspberry pis to build a cluster as motivation to
learn/experiment w kubernetes and distributed systems in general

------
getup8
Cocktails! I read the Death & Co book and it inspired me to create a site to
house all the recipes (and hopefully more eventually) and track which ones
I've made.

[https://www.CocktailLove.com](https://www.CocktailLove.com)

~~~
gthole
This is awesome. It's a really nice layout. How do you find related cocktails?
Database tagging, or some kind of a distance algorithm?

I made something similar a couple years ago: [https://github.com/gthole/drink-
stash](https://github.com/gthole/drink-stash)

What is CocktailLove written in? I couldn't seem to dig up the source
anywhere.

~~~
getup8
Thanks! I want to do a redesign actually but too many other things on the
plate..

Right now related are just manual actually. I planned on creating some type of
graph and computing some type of distance but not yet. Let me know if you have
ideas :)

It's written in Python (Django) with Postgres and just vanilla JS on the
frontend. Looks like yours too?

~~~
gthole
Yeah, mine is driven by Django Rest and an Angular app for the UI. I'm
seriously considering moving to React, though. I just use Sqlite for the DB
layer because it's easily performant enough.

I used Drink & Tell (and its sequel Drunk & Told) for the primary source of
recipes, which I can't recommend more.

The "related recipes" thing is interesting. If I stick to doing it with a sql
query, then I think an algorithm to pick out the base spirit, then filter on
that and on whether it's shaken/stirred/scaffa, then sort by common ingredient
count? Then again, an Elastic Search stack can do related objects out of the
box, but I wouldn't want it to get that complex :)

~~~
getup8
I haven't tried standing yours up yet but will tomorrow! Do you have all the
Drink and Tell/Told recipes as fixtures? Or just a few?

Your repo is nice and clean, definitely learning from that, and your model
design.

Any reason you haven't deployed as a web app?

Oh and for related.. an issue is that sometimes related recipes are really
quite different (e.g. an old fashioned riff with Gin and St Germain, or
tequila/mezcal) so would be tough to automate..

~~~
gthole
It's deployed alright, I just don't publicize it since I only intend it for
personal use.

None of the D&T recipes are fixtures, since they're technically copyright
material. I set up classic cocktails as fixtures for people who want to spin
up their own or play around with the repo.

Did you try standing it up locally?

Yeah the related cocktails thing is definitely an interesting problem.

------
JoeAltmaier
Gardening, when weather permits. Have 7 old raised beds, 16X4. Been doing
carpentry (rotted boards), hoeing, amending, raking. Some plants in now, which
was too early as a late frost killed 4. Off to the nursery today to replace
what got frozen and plant again!

------
horizontech-dev
Working on Horizon Project where a bunch of engineers mentoring freshers in
getting their job. Kinda Google Summer of Code. For the interested folk's
[https://www.horizontech.dev](https://www.horizontech.dev)

------
zentiggr
I was an active Palm user, Life Balance was my task tracker of choice, so much
so that for a while i tried to run it on PHEM on my Android phones. (Don't
ask. Ouch.)

I'm trying to reimplement it with personal mods, in C# to start, and likely do
something in Xamarin.

------
red2awn
Building a chrome extension to block spoilers on youtube. Got frustrated with
"Spoiler Protection 2.0" since it doesn't cover the thumbnails. For some type
of contents (ie combat sports/MMA), the thumbnail basically gives away the
results.

------
edbentley
Made a game engine :D

[https://replay.js.org](https://replay.js.org)

------
zaabis
[https://github.com/evzaboun/garage-door](https://github.com/evzaboun/garage-
door)

Raspberry pi garage door opener build with React+NodeJS.

Admin panel | User roles | Signup/Login flows | responsive | Progressive web
app

------
gvpmahesh
I have started a book club software when the lockdown started, dint put much
time into it. Still need to put a couple of days to make it an MVP.
[https://www.pustak.io](https://www.pustak.io) if you are curious

------
mrgalaxy
[https://mrgidle.com](https://mrgidle.com)

I've been building a silly little idle/incremental game. I've wanted to make
this for years and finally found the motivation. In early access now, hoping
to release soon.

------
LarryPage
I've been making videos showing off my collection of old computers, and
finally repairing a lot of them:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJEHSliAisk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJEHSliAisk)

------
holgersindbaek
I've been optimizing an old side-project of mine: [https://online-
solitaire.com/](https://online-solitaire.com/). As you can probably guess from
the URL, it's a solitaire card game site.

------
etiennebch
SEC filings browser. Currently just a prototype: displays the most recent
filings as they occur

~~~
AlwaysBCoding
Possibly unrelated but I would pay $ for a one-click earnings call app. Type
in a stock ticker, get the most recent earnings call in an audio player in one
second.

~~~
etiennebch
Thank you, great insight, I'll give it a thought. I want to have a focused,
narrow scope for the MVP, but I think finding and digging (public!) financial
information is a mess currently, even with all the apps, blogs, yahoo finance
and the likes out there

------
Indy9000
I've read a lot about mindfulness and the benefits of it recently. So being an
engineer, I had to build an app. Minimalist way to get started in mindfulness
[https://sanebrain.app](https://sanebrain.app)

~~~
mettamage
Checkout: search inside yourself

I used to be really into figuring out the science behind it. That book is a
good summary.

------
jonotime
* Learning to make sourdough bread.

* Some home audio hacking. Right now this means turning my old CHIP computer into a bluetooth receiver.

* Ripping tapes to mp3. I have a box of 100 tapes of my old jam sessions. I borrowed a tape deck and I'm ripping them one by one using Audacity.

------
exabrial
Learned to play a bunch of piano riffs from classic rock songs. I also took up
mountain biking

------
bbno4
Ciphey - automated decryption tool using deep neural networks & natural
language processing :)
[https://github.com/brandonskerritt/ciphey](https://github.com/brandonskerritt/ciphey)

------
erwinh
Started it before quarantine but adding a lot of features to it during
quarantine: [https://space-search.io/](https://space-search.io/)

Making satellites and space debris searchable and visualized in 3d/web.

------
jokull

        1. Aggregate all ebikes for sale in Iceland on orflaedi.is
        2. Started Awesome Reykjavík, a community project to make moving
           from abroad to the capital region smoother
        3. Quit consulting and started something new: planitor.io

------
Spearchucker
Built a water wheel for my pond from an old scooter wheel.

Build a Japanese style bridge for my pond.

Built an outdoor cupboard for my balcony where I can keep my martial arts gear
(I train on the balcony).

Building a little shed for our bicycles and the roof box for the car.

Computer work has been limited to work stuff.

------
nerdlogic
I made yet another simulation of the spread of a disease:
[https://tsan.me/post/modeling-and-simulating-a-
pandemic/](https://tsan.me/post/modeling-and-simulating-a-pandemic/)

~~~
happppy
It killed my browser

~~~
nerdlogic
oops... that's not good. Thanks for letting me know.

------
doublel
Launched my podcast, After Hour Projects, sharing stories of side projects -
be it to pursue a hobby, advance a career, or start a business.

[https://afterhourprojects.com](https://afterhourprojects.com)

------
nmfisher
I’ve been making a video series for people to learn basic conversational
Chinese.

[https://incrediblechinese.com](https://incrediblechinese.com)

I’m hoping people can forgive the unruly hair - it’s lockdown after all, so
haircuts are out!

------
jansan
I am restoring old teak wood garden furniture. This involves cleaning and
sanding the wood, polishing brass parts, and replacing the fabric if there is
any. The results are absolutely stunning. It's not that difficult but a bit
time consuming.

------
vpj
Coded up a PyTorch GPU implementation to rank Texas holdem poker hands (7
cards), and some models to predict the poker probabilities.

[https://github.com/lab-ml/poker](https://github.com/lab-ml/poker)

------
KeenDisregard
I am making new habits and routines effortless (or at least way more
effortless). I've been repurposing a writing app I threw together for myself
years ago, now using it every morning to remain consistent in my routine and
track performance.

------
airstrike
Learning F#. If anyone has good resources they'd like to point me to, I'm all
ears

------
pydanny
My wife and I released the alpha of Two Scoops of Django 3.x:
[https://www.feldroy.com/products/two-scoops-of-
django-3-x](https://www.feldroy.com/products/two-scoops-of-django-3-x)

~~~
sgaduuw
Congrats on the alpha! Will the final product also come in paperback?

I have your crash course book on preorder currently :)

------
v1nc1
I am working on a telegram bot that stops bots from dumping your group
history. You can also manage your group with it:

[https://github.com/v1nc/butter_bot](https://github.com/v1nc/butter_bot)

------
palebt
Awesome thread! Probably going to spend the next few hours exploring.

Not a quarantine project, but got some love in quarantine:
[https://www.health101.net](https://www.health101.net) (recommended medical
test by age)

~~~
hopesthoughts
Hah, I've spent the past 18 hours or so here.

------
boraoztunc
I'm curating resources, like digital tools, articles, new with remote jobs on
a free newsletter, publishing weekly.
[https://remotejobscenter.substack.com](https://remotejobscenter.substack.com)

------
eel
I have been making things with masa flour. Tamales, bocoles, tortillas, and
pupusas. So far the pupusas are my favorite, and very easy to make. From
scratch, I can prep, cook, and eat in less than a hour, so it's ideal for a
lunch break.

------
zaiste
Kretes ([https://kretes.dev/](https://kretes.dev/)) - a boilerplate on
steroids for building full-stack TypeScript applications faster and without
accidental complexity whenever possible.

------
madskdc
Strengthening my lungs. I've had a persistent cough for over 6 months, and
decided that with a respiratory-based pandemic going around, I ought to do
what I can to get rid of it, or at least strengthen my lungs while I have the
chance. So I've picked up running and cycling, and have gotten more exercise
in than I have in years.

And after deciding to pair it with some calorie monitoring, I've gone down
almost 5 kg since C-19 started!

~~~
ubermonkey
Nice job!

I'm a cyclist myself, which is one reason I don't have a quarantine side
project -- I've just stepped up my (indoor) training. I'm stronger now,
measured by functional threshold power, than I was before COVID-19 killed all
my group rides.

(Well, for certain values of "stronger" \-- I'm MUCH better at shorter intense
efforts modeled on the trainer (say, < 90 minutes) but obviously I've lost
some fitness for longer efforts (the week before we locked down here, I did an
80 miler with some racer friends).)

What are you using for calorie monitoring? I've found MyFitnessPal to be very
useful, mostly b/c it has a huge library of food in it already. My wife used
it to alone to lose about 30 pounds; just the act of watching calories
in/calories out is super helpful.

~~~
loop0
what do you use for indoor biking? an actual indoor bike or just a regular
bike with some kind of adapter?

~~~
nantes
I have/use a Saris Fluid Trainer I picked up at a local REI with my street-
tire equipped mountain bike. I should really be using it more, but there's
precious little space left anyway.

------
kekeblom
I ported a particle simulation I built for a course to use CUDA
[https://github.com/kekeblom/mpm](https://github.com/kekeblom/mpm)

Mainly to gain more first-hand GPGPU programming experience.

------
laci37
I finished a project that was on the back burner before the pandemic: ESP8266
based custom LED strip driver/controller.

Also I started reading a quantum computing book, but I rarely feel up to
diving in the depths of linear algebra I barely understand.

------
nappa-leon
I built a web app to connect lonely stoners looking to smoke with others.
www.weedvid.io

------
bowlingx
I'm working on a vegan catering platform (launch page:
[http://launch.vegcraver.com/](http://launch.vegcraver.com/)). Stack is
nextjs, postgraphile and stripe as payment provider.

------
zholito
Team of 3 building aggregator for online car ads in Latam country. Target is
to make a transparent price listing based on actual online offerings.
[https://carropedia.con](https://carropedia.con)

------
dangoljames
So much stuff. New raspberry pi 4, that and.. ...Exploring Alpine Linux
...Exploring NixOS ...Exploring Lightweight Linux Containers/VMs ...Writing a
Hacker News Crawler ...Continuing my sometimes-paying (wx)python work

pretty much the usual, actually...

~~~
mraza007
I actually wrote a simple hn script that sends me top stories everyday. If you
wanna check it out let me know

------
martopix
A latex "preprocessor" that lets you use some markdown while writing latex (so
that all sorts of \textit don't get in the way of your thoughts), and also
allows pure markdown documents to be compiled into PDFs using latex.

------
angt
A few things, but I'm pretty happy with
[https://github.com/angt/secret](https://github.com/angt/secret), a tiny
commandline tool to store/generate your secrets :)

------
nbclark
I wrote a video-integrated online poker game to try and mimic in person home
games. It was easier to build than I expected using Twilio, Firebase, and
React.

[https://pokerinplace.app](https://pokerinplace.app)

------
andreygrehov
I'm recording a course about Dynamic Programming –
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnwNEngsXoIp_tgJ2jZWfw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnwNEngsXoIp_tgJ2jZWfw)

------
aml183
I started finally spending time building my personal brand. I am writing twice
a week about content strategy and hosting a weekly video podcast.

[https://www.arilewis.com/](https://www.arilewis.com/)

------
vneur
I've been working on a rock climbing card game! We hope to kickstart it
sometime later in the year. [https://five15game.com](https://five15game.com)

I've also been making excessive amounts of bread!

------
ESTheComposer
Working on an appointment management system, eventually with video chat and
team management features built in. Been a wild ride so far just getting
availability working!

[https://beezly.us](https://beezly.us)

------
burrnii
I'm working on StreamSteam - "Scalable and Hackable Analytics on AWS" \-
[https://github.com/ierror/stream-steam](https://github.com/ierror/stream-
steam) -

------
bArray
One of the side-projects was just a simple one to decode the Voyager images
from NASA:
[https://github.com/danielbarry/OpenView](https://github.com/danielbarry/OpenView)

------
Fuddh
I'm trying out building a board game modelled after Blokus in TypeScript with
online functionality enabled by websockets. I have a group of friends who
enjoy the game so I'm mainly making it so that we can play together :)

------
ape4
I've downloaded a few open source projects, trying to figure out how to
contribute

------
gmitrev
I've been working on a portfolio-visualizer kinda tool -
[https://stonksfolio.com](https://stonksfolio.com). It's still missing a lot
of features but is already somewhat usable.

------
etherio
I've been building a website [0] with a few scientists with practical
information on how to prevent the pandemic with the right gestures.

[0] [https://en.adioscorona.org](https://en.adioscorona.org)

------
tndl
A tool for open hardware companies to more easily manage manufacturing their
product.

~~~
Jemaclus
Can you share more? Sounds interesting!

------
maxko
Launched Widgetery.com (A Product Hunt-like widget for lead capturing)
yesterday. Still have to learn a lot of things on making such kind of widgets,
however it was really fun to build. By the way, any feedback is appreciated!

------
l0b0
Trying to create a mouse mat from tōtara wood, by cutting it into thin
diamonds and gluing them together. It's been tricky to get the slices properly
flat with the tools at my disposal, but it could be an interesting result.

------
bvanremortele
Working on Loc.Tax which is a collaborative tax project management platform
based on Git.

We're going to build a platform for version-controlled legal, financial, and
tax data.

[https://loc.tax](https://loc.tax)

------
steve-benjamins
Youtube channel sharing our startup story :)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdgsCa2Ap6AqHSk3QVjjHzw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdgsCa2Ap6AqHSk3QVjjHzw)

------
bergamot
Growing veggies! I tried my hand at starting a small vegetable garden. So far
we have tomato, cucumber, and zucchini seedlings, and are planning on planting
carrots and beets once we _finally_ stop getting snow (Ontario).

------
chadlavi
I built a really basic typescript react design system for my personal toy/mess
around web apps. It was a great excuse to learn how publishing an npm package
to github packges works and learn more about styled-components.

------
costinEEST
Work in progress: an application that helps you learn the pronunciation of
Hebrew words -
[https://costineest.github.io/hebrew](https://costineest.github.io/hebrew)

~~~
brickmort
!סבבה

------
aynyc
I was learning Spark, then facebook recruiter called. Now, I'm doing leetcode.

------
skadimoolam
I have been working on [https://bestoflaravel.com](https://bestoflaravel.com)
It's a content curation site, where Laravel developers can learn more about
the PHP framework.

------
kamalkishor1991
[https://github.com/croma-app/croma-react](https://github.com/croma-app/croma-
react) I made a color palettes app in react native. My first react native app.

------
elsigh
Me and a friend are working on a chords/lyrics/music tool:
[https://Songbook.Studio](https://Songbook.Studio)

It's a PWA, based on Dropbox APIs built using NextJS & MaterialUI

------
mnd999
I’ve dug out my old Amiga 1200, replaced the hard disk with a CompactFlash
card and am now trying to connect it to WiFi.

I may also have to replace all the capacitors which would be an adventure.
Might end up paying someone else to do that.

~~~
geocrasher
Don't pay somebody- learn how to do it! For what you'd pay somebody, you can
buy a soldering kit on Amazon for $15 that includes solder even, and works
just fine. And then Youtube the rest. The capacitors themselves will be cheap,
and I'm sure the online Amiga community could help you with sourcing them and
learning how to do the job. Electronics is a fun hobby :)

------
supremerumham
I’ve been writing a book about podcasting using stand-up comedy as examples
throughout the book [https://gumroad.com/l/gaMxO](https://gumroad.com/l/gaMxO)

------
thoughtspeed7
Launched. BloodIQ lets you search (and share) blood availability across 2000+
blood banks in India. [https://bit.ly/bloodiq-android](https://bit.ly/bloodiq-
android)

------
bredren
I picked up my first open source maintainership: django-address.

Did my first triage release to pypi this past week. Learning about adding CI
and all kinds of things about what it means to maintain a package on a popular
web framework.

------
nickspicer1993
[https://productpedia.co.uk/](https://productpedia.co.uk/)

A way to catalog all possible product categories and for people to vote which
is the best product to buy for each category.

------
greatNespresso
I have some ideas of static sites but instead of using an already made static
site generator, I have decided to write mine from scratch, because why not.
Learning Go, I picked it for the task (even if Hugo is awesome)

------
eykd
I'm building a daily writing habit. At least five minutes of writing every
day, no matter what. Got myself a nice timer and everything.

Once I have the habit solidified, it's back to that novel I've always wanted
to write.

~~~
kthartic
What timer did you get?

~~~
eykd
A _Time_ Timer. :D The name is dumb, but I love that little thing. No ticking,
and the alarm doesn't make me jump out of my chair when it goes off.

~~~
kthartic
Haha great, thanks :)

------
hkdobrev
I've started an open source bash tool for managing notes and todos:
[https://github.com/hkdobrev/notetaker](https://github.com/hkdobrev/notetaker)

------
huntedman
Chord Guru -> a webapp made with react, that helps you memorize/practice
chords. With desktop chrome, you can even plug in a midi controller.

[https://chord.guru](https://chord.guru)

------
abrie
I've been polishing my story/book about travelling by bus from Seattle to
Atlanta:

[https://goeiebook.ca/story/bussing2](https://goeiebook.ca/story/bussing2)

------
Jack5500
we're building an implementation of Pictionary you can play with your friends
online from home:

[https://www.supersketchy.party](https://www.supersketchy.party)

Works with Vue & WebSockets.

Still very early, though.

------
w_t_payne
A distributed simulation framework for Python based on Kahn process networks,
intended to provide support for design automation based on a novel hybrid of
statistical techniques (including DNNs) and rules-based AI.

------
nathcd
I switched text editors and window managers! kakoune to textadept (which has
been great) and i3 to awesome (which I'm still getting the hang of). I'm
thinking about switching from chromium to luakit, too.

------
orsenthil
A bot looking to reddit feeds to send me CoronaVirus news by email:
[https://github.com/orsenthil/redditbot](https://github.com/orsenthil/redditbot)

------
juanuys
Corn Wars. An android game made with libgdx, inspired by Civ and Slay. I've
tweeted a few GIFs here:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/opyate](https://mobile.twitter.com/opyate)

------
jupp0r
Covid Statistics I'm interested in: [https://jupp0r.github.io/covid-
stats](https://jupp0r.github.io/covid-stats). Very unfinished, just getting
started.

~~~
jiberwarrior
a cool feature would be to toggle the graph scales to logarithms of any
arbitrary base, in order to track the exponential growth rates based on what
the current infection-constant-number is

~~~
jupp0r
done

------
mordfustang21
I've been adding and polishing more features to my startup so I can hopefully
start selling soon. [https://getdocuverse.com/](https://getdocuverse.com/)

------
zitterbewegung
I've been trying to learn about AR by making some kind of tool to let people
understand social distancing (sort of took a break from this). The other thing
I am trying to do is make music using Logic Pro X.

------
RMPR
I'm working on a macro recorder
[https://github.com/rmpr/atbswp](https://github.com/rmpr/atbswp), I recently
made a release, you can try it :)

------
mcculley
I launched a SaaS for monitoring domains and websites for common
misconfigurations (security and otherwise):
[https://domainproactive.com](https://domainproactive.com)

------
mparr4
A partner and I started making high resolution terrain maps:
[https://ramblemaps.com](https://ramblemaps.com)

We started in my home state, but are about to push a Cascade Volcano line.

------
ashtonkem
I took up the French Horn to get away from the computer. Surprisingly cheap to
rent from an appreciative local business, and it’s been nice focusing on
something artistic and separate from my career during lunch.

------
tomcooks
Along with way too much homemade food, a turn based combat boardgame

[https://www.tomcooks.com/projects/snipr/](https://www.tomcooks.com/projects/snipr/)

------
tenaciousDaniel
I'm creating a declarative language built specifically for UI designers. The
idea is to allow designers to describe a UI in a platform-agnostic manner
while preserving their own verbiage and mental models.

~~~
ScottFree
Not to be a debbie downer, but don't most UI designers like to specify UIs
graphically rather than verbally?

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
Great question! You're not being a debbie downer, that's a totally reasonable
thing to ask.

Sure, lots of UI designers do. But it isn't a process that scales. If you're
trying to define design requirements for a product that's very large or
distributed (i.e. Netflix), manually drawing pictures of a UI is simply too
slow.

Some designers have taken to writing CSS, and some even prefer it as their
main design tool. I think that's awesome, but CSS exposes lots of
implementation details that are only relevant to the web. I'm trying to create
a declarative syntax that feels as easy as CSS, but exposes lots of
functionality that would normally require javascript. And it will be
abstracted from the platform, so this would serve not just web designers but
also iOS/Android/TV/etc.

------
captn3m0
Learning Crystal, and working on a CLI to download and stitch books from
Project MUSE:

[https://github.com/captn3m0/muse-dl](https://github.com/captn3m0/muse-dl)

------
ozdevi
Hi, I am not sure does it count? My quarantine project is
[https://userbricks.com](https://userbricks.com) I've just started to bring
some bricks together!

------
adrianchifor
Drank a lot of G&Ts and wrote a serverless database
[https://github.com/adrianchifor/Bigbucket](https://github.com/adrianchifor/Bigbucket)

------
ijustwanttovote
\- Writing posts on my personal blog
[https://www.michael1e.com](https://www.michael1e.com) \- Reading stock
trading books \- Updating my personal management workflow

------
elymar
I made my first game: [https://elymar.itch.io/social-
distancing](https://elymar.itch.io/social-distancing) It's super simple, but I
learned a lot.

------
derwiki
I built [http://www.postcardmailer.us](http://www.postcardmailer.us) a few
years ago as a spaghetti jQuery project, and am working on transitioning it to
React.

------
arzzen
I've been working on converting a free foreign exchange & crypto rates API

[https://exchangerate.host](https://exchangerate.host)

I worked on this in my free time during the quarantine.

------
nicwest
I'm investigating the way that encounter difficulty is estimated in Dungeons
and Dragons. I've felt for a long time that the influence the number of
opposing monsters have is somewhat exaggerated.

------
kiernanmcgowan
Siev - a fuzzy reverse image search API. Siev lets you match images even if
they have been modified by text, watermarks, or other alterations.

[https://siev.io](https://siev.io)

------
saluki
Learning Tailwind CSS, alpine.js and livewire and finally finishing my SaaS.

------
napolux
Started publishing some LCB (Low Content Books) on Amazon KDP.

Not doing that for the money, but I would like to publish a "real book"
someday, so I've learnt a lot about the Amazon self-publishing platform.

So far, 3 sales.

------
bad_good_guy
I have gotten very into D&D over videocall after being asked if i wanted to
join a game with fellow newbies.

Now I DM a game as well as play in one, and spend a load of time coming up
with adventures and worldbuilding

------
DmitryOlshansky
A digital coin w/o blockchain:

[https://github.com/glow-stack/vbjt](https://github.com/glow-stack/vbjt)

And it’s basically done and usable. I will likely do ICO soonish.

------
gmac
A Postgres library for TypeScript, without the abstractions of an ORM:
[https://jawj.github.io/zapatos/](https://jawj.github.io/zapatos/)

------
HelloFellowDevs
I've finally gotten around to working on a idea of mine, the ability to clip
podcast segments and share them. Still figuring out some stuff but the
beginning stages are looking and feeling great!

------
straumat
An open source trading bot framework available as a sprint boot starter
[https://trading-bot.cassandre.tech/](https://trading-bot.cassandre.tech/)

------
mendelbot
Capitalism has trained us to equate productivity with our self-worth. So
please don't feel the need to be constantly busy during the pandemic. You are
enough, regardless of what you're building / making / cashing out on.

Having said that, if you're truly interested in a project and it keeps you
engaged, go for it and I hope you're enjoying it!!!

------
sgottit
[https://umbra.replay.software/](https://umbra.replay.software/)

Spent some time learning Swift UI to build a mac app to manage dark mode &
matching wallpapers.

------
Kye
Getting back into photography:
[https://www.kyefox.com/photography/](https://www.kyefox.com/photography/)

A 70-300 lens is great for keeping a distance.

------
user5994461
I've made a webapp showing the progression of the virus worldwide day over
day. [https://coronaprogress.com/](https://coronaprogress.com/)

------
vpoulain
I made this small multiplayer game. Invite friend and make them guess movies
using only 3 emoji: [https://renga.party/](https://renga.party/)

------
mrjivraj
Started writing more on my Substack about investing:
[https://playingfordoubles.substack.com/](https://playingfordoubles.substack.com/)

Feedback is welcomed! :)

------
vojtamolda
Plotting library for the Swift numerical computing ecosystem:

[https://github.com/vojtamolda/Plotly.swift](https://github.com/vojtamolda/Plotly.swift)

------
iambvk
I wrote a browser extension and command-line tool for password-store. See
[https://github.com/bvk/past](https://github.com/bvk/past)

------
apvarun
Revamped [https://confs.space](https://confs.space) A place to find
development related conference talk videos to keep you learning new things
each day

------
mycentstoo
I've starting picking back up the piano. Currently working through Joplin's
Maple Leaf Rag and Beethoven's Moonlight (1st movement) after taking years
off.

I did spend sometime looking at Flutter too.

~~~
intpbro
How is it? Always wanted to learn

~~~
mycentstoo
Flutter is pretty great. Code development is faster in my opinion when
compared with React Native. Dart is fairly similar to JS but that's probably
the biggest learning curve.

------
uallo
I'm working on a CMS that stores its content in a plain JSON file directly
into your Git repository. That allows easy CI/CD integration, version history,
multi-branch support and more.

------
imvetri
Taking a break for the rest of the lockdown from this
[https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor](https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor)

------
rchaudhary
I started
[https://www.programmerweekly.com/](https://www.programmerweekly.com/) \- A
language agnostic weekly newsletter for programmers.

------
aenario
I have been working on typescript runtime reflection
[https://github.com/aenario/tsmirror](https://github.com/aenario/tsmirror)

------
notamy
Started building my own tool for TTRPG/worldbuilding/... note-taking, partly
from wanting to do it, but mostly because solutions like "Google Docs" didn't
scale well...

------
apapli
I built [https://www.provedore.com.au](https://www.provedore.com.au) -> a way
to find local producers who sell online and deliver to your door.

------
masahiko
Relaunching [http://www.pedalr.com](http://www.pedalr.com) initially as a
newsletter then overtime a better marketplace for people who love bikes

------
AndyPa32
I'm learning how to do my own book keeping. The yearly tax declaration will
still be done by a specialist but keeping the books will be my task from now
on. I am using ledger-cli for it.

------
renatello
Slowly creating Tailwind UI components for Bootstrap 4
[https://renatello.com/components/](https://renatello.com/components/)

------
daijj
Working on a development project surrounding user engagement with content
creators and having users help drive the content that the creators come up
with. (although it isn't ready yet).

------
platz
making a minimal self-hosted bookmarking site
[https://github.com/jonschoning/espial](https://github.com/jonschoning/espial)

------
grangerize
I built a simple compound interest calculator because I was fed up with the
ones filled with ads.

[https://compoundinterest.info](https://compoundinterest.info)

------
davedx
An autonomous boat that drones can land on to recharge automatically.

------
jjice
In the back of the Dragon Book, they recommend a Pascal compiler because of it
being a very structured language. I've been building it out, and I'm working
on codegen right now.

------
caviv
I have created a RSS scraper for 9gag that also colors posts you have already
seen: [https://9gagrss.xyz/](https://9gagrss.xyz/)

------
Techasura
I taught people web development mostly friends and cousins, to help them
discover this as a career opportunity. And I got better at cooking, I'm
thinking to open a restaurant soon.

------
faike
Death and Co. cocktail book app let's you search for cocktails by ingredients.

[https://sphynx.fshaik.now.sh/](https://sphynx.fshaik.now.sh/)

------
benoror
Working on a Low-code / No-code tool based on GraphQL tech! Preview here:
[https://www.baseql.com/](https://www.baseql.com/)

------
rahu_
I built a website to find that quote amongst millions in 90+ languages.
[https://satyaquotes.com/](https://satyaquotes.com/)

------
ropable
Trying to improve my home-made pizza bases. There's only so far you can go
without a dedicated pizza oven, but I've gone from "bad" to "decent" at least.

------
zarkone
mostly learning new languages and tools.

Convert & store CSV to JSON, with Docker build:
[https://github.com/zarkone/csvproxy](https://github.com/zarkone/csvproxy)
[typescript]

Get last failed logs from github actions, with native image build (i found it
is quite annoying to go to UI and scroll it each time :)
[https://github.com/zarkone/faillogs](https://github.com/zarkone/faillogs)
[kotlin]

------
pythonist
I am implementing organisations feature to
[https://newreleases.io](https://newreleases.io), which is a software release
tracker service.

------
smilebot
I've been taking some time to improve my dev experience. I've been writing
some scripts for common tasks and setting up aliases, getting to know VSCode
shortcuts better etc.

------
aaronsnoswell
I've been making tabletop game to enter into competitions (there are lots
running!) and my significant other has been experimenting with making home-
made ice-cream and sorbet :)

------
straumat
I developed a trading bot framework named Cassandre [https://trading-
bot.cassandre.tech/](https://trading-bot.cassandre.tech/)

------
par
Meta Meme, a photo/video meme maker with lots of templates to choose from.
[https://metameme.app/](https://metameme.app/)

------
r0b05
I am getting to know the local birds, growing 2 plants and learning machine
learning. Soon, hopefully, I will start building some side apps using ml and
maybe teach it to the birds.

~~~
jmkni
Where I'm from, _birds_ is slang for _women_. Was very confused reading your
comment for a second.

~~~
r0b05
Well I wish it was the birds you are referring to but I am confined to
pigeons.

------
thound
A JS library to model and draw graphs
[https://github.com/mlarocca/jsgraphs](https://github.com/mlarocca/jsgraphs)

------
ericmcer
Options trading robot, it is currently doing ok in simulations but I am too
scared to give it real money. I have never written so many tests for such a
small amount of code before.

~~~
dehrmann
> I am too scared to give it real money

You should be. I hedged a bit recently with some options. Options can be low-
volume, so the bid/ask spread alone can kill you. Read that bit again. If
you're not accounting for the spread, you might get killed. They're also
incredibly volatile right now. I've had days +/\- 30%. I'm not sure if someone
like Robinhood goes lower, but a contract is for 100 shares, so the min bet is
big.

~~~
ericmcer
Yeh your right, It’s programmed to not mess with anything where the bid ask is
>3%. Otherwise yeah, it would get eaten alive. It uses a combination of
unusual options flow and some basic technical analysis to make trades and has
been doing well so far but... it is easy to lose a lot quickly if ya blow it.

------
jamesogrant
I put this together: [https://copyscanpaste.com](https://copyscanpaste.com)

...to easily copy and paste long links, test creds, etc. to test devices.

------
awfulaxolotl
A multiplayer game where everything's text, the points don't matter, and
players can program any region of the world with arbitrary WebAssembly.

Can be played in a browser or terminal.

------
josephwegner
Been working on this app for sharing Switch screenshots:
[https://switch2cloud.herokuapp.com](https://switch2cloud.herokuapp.com)

------
Zardoz84
Well... I'm creating a pet/toy game engine inspired on DIV Games Studio, with
D. And I resuscitate two D packages. A simple VFS and a fluent assertation
library.

------
jasonlfunk
I made a goal tracking system for my time tracking. It helps me make sure I'm
working enough.

[http://timegoalie.com](http://timegoalie.com)

------
hellweaver666
Keyboards. I bought a mechanical keyboard and customised it, then I handmade a
little mechanical macro keyboard and now I'm getting into the custom cables
scene as well.

------
silentprog
I'm following the second part of:
[https://www.craftinginterpreters.com/](https://www.craftinginterpreters.com/)

------
apelin
We've started building a platform to help landlords and tenants come up with
installment plans for missed rent and security deposit payments during C19.
www.xspaced.com

------
dnr
Finally got time and motivation to continue working on my collaborative
crossword puzzle app:

[https://squares.io/](https://squares.io/)

~~~
neil_s
This is exactly what I've been looking for, thanks for making!

------
chadwittman
Building out Houseparty for families, auto-highlighted into keepsakes:
[https://trypersonalive.com](https://trypersonalive.com)

------
thosakwe
Learning touch typing. I've never been 100% on typing without looking at the
keyboard when going fast, and I think that learning to do so would boost my
productivity.

~~~
rovr138
Another useful skill that I’ve found helps is getting good at reading from a
source and typing it as you go. When someone’s presenting, I can quickly type
something they’re showing. Usually quicker than interrupting, asking them to
copy & paste and then waiting for them to get on track.

Another is if for some reason you get sent a printout, an image or something,
transcribing whatever you need from it is super quick.

If it’s too fast I don’t internalize what it says, I just type, but it’s nice.

A personal story, My grandma and my mom where both secretaries. I used to sat
down on the typewriter at home for fun. As soon as I did and started typing
you would hear, “back straight!, hands!, feet on the ground!”

When we finally got a computer, it died a bit. They couldn’t hear the keyboard
when I typed so I had some time to slouch before they walked in and saw me.

That’s of course if I remembered to turn off/down the speakers when I booted
the computer up.

~~~
thosakwe
Ah, definitely. I'm in a work-from-home situation right now, and have been
trying to type things during video calls (being careful to mute my audio and
not show the typing on video, of course). I can imagine that within two weeks,
I'll be at least at my old speed, if not far faster.

------
bouk
I just released [https://gizmopack.app](https://gizmopack.app), which adds a
bunch of useful new actions to Shortcuts on iOS.

------
medievalMoose
Private pilot ground school online.

Free @ [https://fly8ma.com/courses/pplgs/](https://fly8ma.com/courses/pplgs/)

------
Giorgi
Well I created [https://mp3owl.com](https://mp3owl.com) for fun, but now
getting hit by DMCA takedowns like crazy. Oh well.

------
r0rshrk
We're making it easier for students to practice their GRE/SATs/GMAT essays.

[https://getessayer.com](https://getessayer.com)

------
cdiamand
Working on [https://topstonks.com](https://topstonks.com) aggregating the most
mentioned stocks on 4chan and wallstreetbets

------
awwaiid
Working with some folks making
[https://covidcanidoit.com](https://covidcanidoit.com) ; built with VueJS,
Firebase.

Also made some bagels.

------
KFC_Manager
Working on a pure email group challenge product. Basically you sign up with
friends to complete a challenge and the product is almost entirely delivered
through emails.

------
ikkjo
Lowpoly art from user uploaded photos. Just went online:
[https://lowpolynator.com/](https://lowpolynator.com/)

------
userium
We built a free Covid-19 Risk Assessment tool for workplaces
[https://finnovatec.com/](https://finnovatec.com/)

------
fidrelity
I started blogging about PM, agile and engineering topics:
[https://andreschweighofer.com](https://andreschweighofer.com)

------
iagooar
24/7 childcare is an unexpected "side project".

------
itsmeamario
Working on my blog ([https://mariocod.es](https://mariocod.es)) and learning
for a Google certification.

Also looking for a side project.

------
wesz
I've been working on personalized web archive/crawler and search engine to
manage my bad data hoarding habits. Inspired by the look and tech from the
90s.

------
blakbelt78
I've been building a stock market newsletter called Bullish▲
[https://bullish.email](https://bullish.email)

------
_evnc
I’m building a bidet:
[https://github.com/evancohen/bidet](https://github.com/evancohen/bidet)

------
ovulator
A website to record historical college football data, super exciting stuff!

[http://cfbpedia.com/](http://cfbpedia.com/)

------
hobs
Working on a unity game inspired by cookie clicker to destroy all onions in
the universe.

If you want a preview build my email is in my profile, but dont expect much so
far :)

------
alexbanks
1\. A basketball management sim game 2\. A cloud computing platform 3\.
Reacclimating myself with Java 4\. Learning React/Typescript

I basically just rotate between these 4.

~~~
hariharasudhan
if you're using react then definitely checkout
[https://www.bytehub.dev/](https://www.bytehub.dev/) for some cool react
components

------
sdoering
I started to learn Greek. And I am trying to learn enough Blender to animate a
fictitious TV show's logo to help my SO for an university project of her.

------
wilbertliu
I built nicetweeps.com to diversify my Twitter timeline ;)

------
bosky101
A terminal with screen recorder, replay and conferencing

[https://youtu.be/P3uFhJvFSFs](https://youtu.be/P3uFhJvFSFs)

------
in9
I am studying for the entrance exams for graduate school in statistics here in
Brazil. But it is quite tough to study math on my own, specially for exams.

------
AdamHede
I've starten writing a series of articles on getting started with data science
form an organisational perspective, in my own native language (Danish).

------
danfang
I've been trying to build a better, more expressive messenger:

[https://get.thread-app.com](https://get.thread-app.com)

------
dyu
clquery, a SQL interface to cloud resources. Using SQL and tables to interact
with AWS (and eventually others) makes it easier to quickly query and join
across various resources and services without needing to remember how to make
and parse the underlying API.

`pip install clquery` or
[https://github.com/dongting/clquery](https://github.com/dongting/clquery)

------
moxchehalis
Music, finally

[https://soundcloud.com/moxchehalis/tracks](https://soundcloud.com/moxchehalis/tracks)

------
adamqureshi
Testing this out: Hiring Platform for Senior Engineers.
[https://tryoldster.com](https://tryoldster.com)

------
ssttoo
Mostly soldering, building audio gear from kits. Two Neve 1073 microphone
preamp clones and one UA 1176 compressor clone (still working on the second).

------
tsamtsam
two main kinds - 1) one (more practical, i.e making sure that the side
projects actually hone my existing skills - still deciding between building
another CRUD app or just brushing up on my ds/a more -- any advice?) 2)
exploratory (trying to build a scraper for entertainment venues and creating a
map based visualization for public to use when the covid-19 measures are eased
in my country)

------
spacec0wb0y
Https://tunesource.net

A searchable library of folk & traditional Irish music, displaying the abc
notation as sheet music and allowing midi playback.

------
pkukkapalli
I'm making a web emulation of the Metal Gear Solid V emblem creator. Felt it
would be a good way to learn about web components and Typescript.

------
vizmuz
I am discovering the web audio api. I currently build a music visualizer. It
reads the audio output. You can then visualizer music from any source

------
mathgladiator
A programming language for board games

[http://www.adama-lang.org/](http://www.adama-lang.org/)

it's awful at the moment

------
beckler
I built myself a decent guitar pedalboard out of a bunch of scrap I had
sitting around from other projects around the house.

I find woodworking quite therapeutic!

------
ashwinm
I'm building a saas web app where web forum (like discourse, xenforo) admins
can auto-create niche content using social media/reddit.

------
philjackson
[https://nextcv.net](https://nextcv.net) \- hopefully you don't need to use it
at the moment.

------
jwilber
4PLYMAG.com

A data-visualization magazine for skateboarding.

Super niche, but super fun!

------
WolfOliver
I'm working on
[https://www.monsterwriter.app/](https://www.monsterwriter.app/)

------
picdit
[https://colors.lol/](https://colors.lol/)

Fun site showcasing some overly descriptive color palettes.

------
CommanderData
Building a Pretzel stand with my work colleague / friend.

Not sold on the economic of the business, don't think there's much money in
pretzels.

------
topiolli
I learned WebGL and made a virus spread simulator with it:
[https://lent.su](https://lent.su)

------
mattplm
Working on a gameboy emulator on and off. I've never done that before so it is
mostly research work but it's fun nonetheless.

------
JangoSteve
Built savemifaves.org to encourage people to by gift cards to their favorite
restaurants and local businesses to help them stay afloat.

------
brogrammer2018
I'm updating free programming books

Link: [https://books.GoalKicker.com](https://books.GoalKicker.com)

------
OatsAndHoney
Studying algorithms, math, and physics. That’s it.

------
lapirca
[https://www.lapirca.es](https://www.lapirca.es) a platform for rock climbing
bolters

------
leonfedden
working on a AI for poker - we've trained some agents on a 20 card deck
version of hold'em poker and they're not bad at all, now working on scaling it
up to the full 52 card deck no limit hold'em
[https://github.com/fedden/poker_ai](https://github.com/fedden/poker_ai)

------
thoughtspeed7
Launched. [https://bit.ly/bloodiq-android](https://bit.ly/bloodiq-android)

------
matvp
I've actually found myself coding in the evening again due to quarantine.
Contributing to OSS, releasing stuff on GitHub, ...

------
billions
[https://sneezemap.com](https://sneezemap.com) Crowdsourced COVID-19 symptoms
map

------
riantogo
Daily math practice web app for kids grade 1 to 4

[https://arcadejack.com](https://arcadejack.com)

------
SkyTreasure
I am building react native templates at
[https://atozui.com](https://atozui.com)

------
arethuza
Just started sketching out some ideas for an open-source tool similar to
Microsoft Power Automate (Flow) and Azure Logic Apps.

------
petre
Building an all road bike, rebuilding a mountain bike. Too much screen time, a
break from computer screens is always welcome.

------
quickthrower2
Helping devs find jobs: [https://tryjobalerts.com](https://tryjobalerts.com)

------
glouwbug
I just started porting various shadertoy glsl shaders to c++ for software
rendering practise:

github.com/glouw/softshader

I'm really enjoying it

------
freshfey
Ginger Beer and other fermentation projects :)

------
shuhari
I've been building a "Reddit for research".

[https://asone.ai](https://asone.ai)

~~~
KKPMW
I love the design.

But even after reading the "about" section I am still confused on how it
works.

~~~
shuhari
Thanks!

What is confusing if I may ask?

------
sahoo
Supposed to be learn piano. But logistics is dead. So, it's not shipped yet.
More than a month passed since ordering.

------
vmchale
Currently working on a tree-walking interpreter for a generative text
language.

I'm hoping to focus on the technical side this time!

------
willcodeforfoo
I'm working on turning a small detached garage into an office! Manual labor is
a nice change of pace from software.

------
amitness
Working on a personal blog: [https://amitness.com](https://amitness.com)

------
EthanHeilman
Measuring and auditing Random Number Generators in cryptographic tools.
Haven't published any data or results yet.

------
okt
I built a breed identifier for cats

[http://catbreedfinder.com](http://catbreedfinder.com)

------
JoeCummins
Building a high fidelity visual engine for my Quickbooks (QBO) implementation.
The current UI / UX is terrible...

------
julee04
micro learning platform: [https://smalltuts.com](https://smalltuts.com)

------
gherkinnn
\- Cook more, eat better

\- Sleep more / better

\- Started running with a coach again (ok where I live)

\- Finding a new job

\- Started using Headspace

\- Re-learning some maths

All in all very happy with the current situation.

------
JoeCummins
Building a high fidelity visual approach to my Quickbooks implementation.
Current UI is terrible and very misleading.

------
sdenton4
I'm writing a role playing game about the utility of wizards in feudal labor
economics.

(Also, improving my bird song classifier.)

~~~
pmayrgundter
Sounds interesting :) Sharing progress somewhere?

~~~
sdenton4
Send me an email (username at gmail) and I'll be happy to share a draft. :)

------
mldecoder
I haven't done any project, but would love to contribute in some project. Any
open source i could start with...

------
jwaldrip
[https://crystalshards.org](https://crystalshards.org)

...and making homemade tortillas

------
randshift
I've been mowing my lawn myself, rather than paying someone to do it. Does
that count as a side project?

------
edoceo
Building an init system for Linux. Someone on here asked "how hard could it
be". I aim to find out.

------
phreeza
I'm currently working on a script to measure the rotation speed of a record
player turntable from videos.

------
snow_mac
Survival and not drinking to much coffee

~~~
holler
I feel this...

------
woodrowbarlow
i've been trying to write a plugin for obs studio that allows you to embed
lego build instructions in your twitch stream, using magickcore to convert pdf
screens into obs textures.

i think the final plugin will be generic PDF slideshow media source embed, so
it can be useful for more than just lego.

------
jwdmsd1
[https://seabetter.com/](https://seabetter.com/)

------
hikefast32
I started work in intercooler.js 2.0:

[https://kutty.org](https://kutty.org)

------
nirmel
I wrote a book of comedy/philosophy-hybrid essays. I will mail you a paperback
copy if you ask.

------
smashah
I'm working on a WhatsApp bot that will keep help Uber drivers in Brazil keep
each other safe.

------
davidw
"Not becoming a statistic".

------
DanielGeisler
I'm working for the Azimuth Project modeling the Coronavirus and deploying a
new math web server for them.I'm learning Category Theory at
[https://categorytheory.zulipchat.com/](https://categorytheory.zulipchat.com/).
Both are projects supported by mathematician John Baez. The Azimuth Project is
righteous as they supported the copying of climate data from the US government
when Trump came into office.

------
OwlsParlay
Applying for a new job / relearning all the old interview techniques I forgot
ten years ago.

------
leorio
I'm working on blocksnacks.com - Newsletter and website to track public
opinions on Bitcoin.

------
nikanj
My mental health and wellbeing. Don't pile on more work when things are
already really hard.

------
artembugara
I am building a Python Google News package. Polishing the README. It will be
released this week.

------
thesehands
Working on a blood sugar tracker for my wife as an excuse to practice with
flask/sqlalchemy

------
_spoonman
Order matching engine written in Go

------
leetrout
I made distancekids.com but didn’t invest any more time or money in to the
design of the site.

------
japanuspus
Build a hanging bed-cave for/together with my 12yo.

Researched scout activities for after summer holidays.

------
tobiaslins
I've been busy building splitbee.io I also acquired my first customer during
this time!

------
G4BB3R
I am learning Elixir, improving my Esperanto vocabulary and learning how to
juggle 5 balls

------
eire1130
I have a container garden going in my back patio. I'm up to 31 containers
right now.

------
dhab
On weekends: laying pavers in my front lawn :) During week (between work):
learning lisp

------
brailsafe
My side project is trying to get to sleep before 5am. So far I'm failing
miserably.

------
pontus
Taking care of my kids while simultaneously trying not to pull _all_ my hair
out.

------
qppo
A funk band. If you're in the east bay and looking for a remote jam, let me
know

------
k__
Learning Rust and WebAssembly for a project that I want to do for a master
thesis.

------
datafix
zealchain.com. cryptocurrency and alternate dns root for marginalized
communities

------
lukecameron
gameboy emulator.

I've been doing more of a product-ish role in my dayjob, so it's nice to do
something (relatively) well-defined, where it's easy to tell if things are
working, but still challenging enough to be fun.

------
noncoml
Went few layers lower and play with electronics.

Building an MCU controlled constant current load.

------
mbogda
Implementing 'Datomic-esque' system using Ruby on top of PostgreSQL.

------
manic85
I’m creating an artistic streaming video side project called “Mermaid Mukbang”

------
hkaju
Tl;dr: I built an app called Supplies
([https://apps.apple.com/ee/app/supplies-home-inventory-
app/id...](https://apps.apple.com/ee/app/supplies-home-inventory-
app/id1503927871)) to help me track and plan my food and other supplies.

When the lockdown started, I noticed I had a two food-related problems: 1) I
was used to stopping by the grocery store more or less every day on my way
home from work so I had no habit of planning ahead for more than a few days at
a time. 2) In order to fit a week+ worth of food in my apartment, I had to
distribute it between a few nooks and crannies which made it difficult to
track what items I had where.

To help transition to my new once-a-week shopping schedule, I used Trello at
first but that quickly grew unmanageable. So I decided to spend some time to
build myself the right tool for the job. I realized other people may have run
into the same issues I had so I tought I’d release it to the App Store.

------
refneb
I finished machine learning course on coursera. Also making a lot of bread

------
non-entity
I've been diving into digital communications, particularly VLC
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_light_communication](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_light_communication))

There is some decent information out there about it including open source
solutions and many good papers (unfortunately some paywalled) and I've been
working on a very primitive prototype, but I've been pretty distracted. I've
also ordered some books on VLC, digital communications that cover theory as
well as some more applied ones. I do hate how many of the books are either
textbooks or associated with standards that seem to make them very expensive.

Unfortunately sooner or later, I'll have to face my extremely weak math
ability, which I'm dreading.

Behind that I have a ton of side projects backlogged ranging from more digital
communications and hardware stuff, to retrocomputing projects, to some ML
stuff I want to try.

------
Findeton
I'm making a light-field video player and a light-field video camera.

------
cooz
I've been working on an iMessage API, Learning a ton about creating a node
backend and used React for the front end. sendblue.co

is anyone else completely ok with quarantine? I'm not able to understand the
need for social interaction, maybe because I'm an awkward dude.

~~~
galoisscobi
I’m also feeling completely okay being in the quarantine and actually much
happier. I feel like I could spend a really long time just exploring projects,
books, learning stuff etc. and don’t even want the bits of social interaction
I get with work meetings.

------
block_dagger
I’ve been building karmachest.com, about to release Discord integration.

------
aschmid
working on a single table poker web app to replace home games with friends,
built with Phoenix LiveView [https://homegam.es](https://homegam.es)

------
rlafranchi
Tinkering with apple devices:

1\. Replaced magsafe board on 2014 macbook pro

2\. Replaced an iPhone 7 screen

------
pavelevst
UI for GRPC, similar to openapi, built from reflection information

------
monadic2
C’mon guys, I want to steal your work and pay you but a pittance.

------
pradyuprasad
Started an economics newsletter. pradyuprasad.substack.com/

------
franze
[https://www.securrr.app](https://www.securrr.app)

A secure URL shortener for sharing passport, Id, credit card pics and scans.
Complete with client side encryption, censoring tool, gdpr compliant.

Stack is gatsby, react and some Ruby.

1 month until launch. currently needing lawyers and security experts to vet
it.

~~~
franze
Idea came after I asked in a startup forum "have you ever sent your passport
via email?" Which was 99% positive.

Sending passports via email is just not a good idea.

------
RyJones
Hacking Honda's telematics system.

By hacking, I mean setting up MITM proxy.

------
manic85
Creating a streaming video art project called “Mermaid Mukbang”

------
KeenDisregard
I am making a tool to make new habits and routines effortless.

------
chrisgradl
i built a visual editor for react-native with react-native-web
[https://hopsasa.app/](https://hopsasa.app/)

------
hycaria
I did a dumb tool to fill out redmine timesheets easier.

------
cmrdporcupine
Making a pair of skis. From wood from my own property.

------
hoyd
I'm finally building a tree hut for my four kids.

------
valerij
automatically generating ethereum contract apis in swift at compile time from
solidity compiler results

basically `.sol`->`.abi`->`.gyb`->`.swift` chain

------
newshorts
I don’t know where everyone is getting the free time.

------
sshsaba
Exploring [https://sparkar.facebook.com/ar-
studio/](https://sparkar.facebook.com/ar-studio/) for creating cool instagram
effects.

------
rastangineer
Trying to learn and implement dotfiles in my workflow

------
justavm
Got Kotlin working on STM32 based bluepill board($2).

------
_libertine_
Signal jamming device on custom PCBs.

Comparing banana bread recipes.

------
mam2
Going on wallstreetbets toblearn option trading.

------
Gabriel_Martin
Learning more After Effects for Lottie UX animation

------
fla
Build an ARM CorteM0+ emulator and open-source it.

------
enos_feedler
Working on a compiler for human-centric programs.

------
raben_
I started learning modern brush pen calligraphy.

------
ccQpein
Wrote a common lisp client package for NATS.io.

------
spondyl
Learning how to use org-mode and Doom Emacs :)

------
bgdam
I'm building a simple analytics tool for client rendered applications (mostly
SPAs). The idea is to make it possible to track user action on the client side
(through URL changes and button/link clicks and form submissions), without
requiring a developer to go through and add event tracking everywhere, while
also not collecting information that would require GDPR/Data Privacy notices
to be accepted by the end user.

Doesn't have a website or even a working MVP yet, but if anybody is interested
in giving it a whirl when it's 'ready', my email is in my profile.

------
edumucelli
Working on a face recognition SaaS: rosto.io

------
chasing
Raising my child without any outside help.

------
mchanson
Animal Crossing

------
mdl8bit
Working on an NES game with some friends

------
zengid
Making some microtonal music tools!

------
sgtfox
My side project is called childcare

------
zachwill
Scraping Blinkist and PodcastNotes!

------
Acedia
Not gaining more than 10 pounds...

------
adultSwim
Not killing my mature neighbors

------
rabbitss
[https://within.fund](https://within.fund)

Not really a fund, more a play on funding within. It's a framework for
companies to let their employees start companies internally, to be spun out.
Been slowly working on it through pioneer.app. Inspired by lots of projects at
big companies that are great but just don't fit.

------
6nf
Building a wire EDM for fun

------
insin
My GitHub contributions have gone from 6 months of grey nothing to a forest of
green, I think I'm using it as a coping mechanism.

Since my gym closed down, I decided to make a clone of the app it had been
using for posting Workout of the Day and logging results, to keep learning
more Flutter and try Firestore for the first time - I developed it entirely on
Android but this is me trying it on the iPhone Emulator for the first time:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvWJgZKj7cw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvWJgZKj7cw)

I've learnt so much from doing that, including implementing a signup/login
flow with Firebase Auth, using Firebase Storage, how to get fancy with custom
screen transitions in Flutter, how to implement, uh… that thing where a sticky
UI element slides in/out as an overlay when you scroll down and up again -
does that have a specific name?

I also went back to the basic Flutter VLC Remote app I wrote for myself a
while back and having been adding as many features and as much polish as I can
for the sake of learning:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eXJX4GVGhA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eXJX4GVGhA)

I'm in the middle of redesigning its controls, having just figured out how to
implement a nice full-width slider which acts as a floating divider between
the playlist and controls. I've also started breaking out individual Flutter
things I'm learning into a Codepen collection (titled with phrases I failed to
find help with when searching for these things myself):
[https://codepen.io/collection/nqpzvz](https://codepen.io/collection/nqpzvz)

I also brought the React/Preact/Inferno toolkit I created in the pre-create-
react-app days back to life after an 18-month hiatus, by finishing the Babel 7
upgrade branch I started in January 2018. Despite what they say about the
JavaScript ecosystem, Babel and Webpack were still at the same major version
as when I stopped maintaining it!

[https://github.com/insin/nwb#nwb](https://github.com/insin/nwb#nwb)

It now has support for using the experimental build of React, the new
automatic runtime in Babel's React transform which depends on it and the
latest hot reloading implementation, which has come on leaps and bounds since
I was away. Here's a recent demo of one of the main features I keep it around
for:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0DwgoYq5WI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0DwgoYq5WI)

I accidentally took a head-first dive into TypeScript type definitions and
back into writing Babel AST transforms - a particular phrase ("host elements")
in a tweet about not being able to use HTML attributes in React gave me an
idea for a new major version of a Babel plugin I had written to do basic class
→ className and for → htmlFor transforms on JSX attributes:

[https://github.com/insin/babel-plugin-react-html-
attrs](https://github.com/insin/babel-plugin-react-html-attrs)

It now lets you use _all_ HTML attributes on host elements in JSX, and I ended
up spending too much of a weekend forking the React type definitions off the
back of it, to add support for using all numeric and boolean HTML attributes
and transforming them to the form React expects.

I've always wanted to learn some Lua, as my kids love Roblox and I'd like to
try making games in Roblox Studio with them some time, so I wrote my first
ever Lua script to do a fun thing in OBS:

[https://github.com/insin/obs-bounce#obs-bounce](https://github.com/insin/obs-
bounce#obs-bounce)

At the start of April, Twitter broke my extension for making it halfway
tolerable, so I went back to maintaining that, making it capable of stripping
even more crap out of your timeline and making the separated Retweets timeline
it adds to Twitter more robust:

[https://github.com/insin/tweak-new-twitter#tweak-new-
twitter](https://github.com/insin/tweak-new-twitter#tweak-new-twitter)

I also dove much deeper into Gatsby than my previous experience with it of
cloning and tweaking a blog template, as my wife needed to set up a marketing
website quickly for a new business being spun out at her work. I've ended up
with a setup which is easily reusable for the next site, easy to edit for non-
technical users, and is zero cost for a really decent amount of functionality
(mostly thanks to Netlify).

I even went back and resurrected my (OG) React Hacker News API client and
added a new feature: a new story list containing every item you view the
comment thread for, displayed in reverse-chronological order for ease of
reading new comments on them:

[https://insin.github.io/react-hn/#/read](https://insin.github.io/react-
hn/#/read)

------
kstenerud
I've been continuing with Concise Encoding [1], which is a twin format for
storing/transmitting ad-hoc hierarchical data (similar to JSON).

Key points:

\- It has a binary format (smaller) and 100% compatible text format
(readable). Machines work in binary and convert on-the-fly only when a human
needs to see or modify it.

\- Supports all of the basic data types needed on a modern system.

\- Supports recursive data.

\- Future proof

\- Fully specified [2] [3]

[1] [https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-encoding/#concise-
encod...](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-encoding/#concise-encoding)

[2] [https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding/blob/master/cb...](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding/blob/master/cbe-specification.md)

[3] [https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding/blob/master/ct...](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding/blob/master/cte-specification.md)

Example (text format):

    
    
        c1
        // _ct is the creation time, in this case referring to the entire document
        (_ct = 2019-9-1/22:14:01)
        {
            /* Comments look very C-like, except:
               /* Nested comments are allowed! */
               Note: Markup comments use <* and *> (shown later).
            */
            // Notice that there are no commas in maps and lists
            (metadata_about_a_list = "something interesting about a_list")
            a_list           = [1 2 "a string"]
            map              = {2=two 3=3000 1=one}
            string           = "A string value"
            boolean          = @true
            "binary int"     = -0b10001011
            "octal int"      = 0o644
            "regular int"    = -10000000
            "hex int"        = 0xfffe0001
            "decimal float"  = -14.125
            "hex float"      = 0x5.1ec4p20
            uuid             = @f1ce4567-e89b-12d3-a456-426655440000
            date             = 2019-7-1
            time             = 18:04:00.940231541/E/Prague
            timestamp        = 2010-7-15/13:28:15.415942344/Z
            nil              = @nil
            bytes            = b"10ff389add004f4f91"
            url              = u"https://example.com/"
            email            = u"mailto:me@somewhere.com"
            1.5              = "Keys don't have to be strings"
            long-string      = `ZZZ
        A backtick induces verbatim processing, which in this case will continue
        until three Z characters are encountered, similar to how here documents in
        bash work.
        You can put anything in here, including double-quote ("), or even more
        backticks (`). Verbatim processing stops at the end sequence, which in this
        case is three Z characters, specified earlier as a sentinel.ZZZ
            marked_object    = &tag1 {
                                        description = "This map will be referenced later using #tag1"
                                        value = -@inf
                                        child_elements = @nil
                                        recursive = #tag1
                                    }
            ref1             = #tag1
            ref2             = #tag1
            outside_ref      = #u"https://somewhere.else.com/path/to/document.cte#some_tag"
            // The markup type is good for presentation data
            html_compatible  = (xml-doctype=[html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" u"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd"])
                               <html xmlns=u"http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang=en |
                                 <body|
                                   Please choose from the following widgets:
                                   <div id=parent style=normal ref-id=1 |
                                     <* Here we use a backtick to induce verbatim processing.
                                        In this case, "##" is chosen as the ending sequence *>
                                     <script| `##
                                       document.getElementById('parent').insertAdjacentHTML('beforeend', '<div id="idChild"> content </div>');
                                     ##>
                                   >
                                 >
                               >
        }

------
adultSwim
Learning to play the banjo

------
randymorse
Ive been making beef jerky

------
quelsolaar
I'm building a secure. GDPR compliant, point to point alternative to Dropbox,
that will wont have a monthly fee.

------
crucialfelix
Fingerpicking guitar

------
ca98am79
handshake.org !

decentralized DNS

taking the internet back and giving it to the people

------
yev
yet another system for managing teams and holidays :)

------
wolco
Youtube channel.

------
santigr
a dynamic decision tree lib in golang

------
byproxy
Just reading.

------
pibefision
Just survive.

------
znpy
Staying alive

------
mistermann
I have gotten involved in the Game B movement.

------
paulryanrogers
Newborn baby

------
pmayrgundter
SARS-CoV2 Live Virus Skin Vaccine,
[https://tinyurl.com/y8ujrcze](https://tinyurl.com/y8ujrcze)

------
mmanfrin
Depression.

------
ArtDev
Gloomhaven.

------
theodric
Alcoholism.

------
isuckatcoding
Gardening

------
adontz
Sorry if description is too long, but I had this text already.

HTTP/REST Interface for Desktop APIs

The Problem

Web applications are cheaper to develop and cheaper to maintain, than desktop
applications. Many tasks which were considered too heavy for the web in the
past, are implemented with web technologies now. Microsoft Excel Online and
Google Sheet for spreadsheets, Figma for graphics design.

I have worked in large enterprises most of my career. Many enterprise/business
applications I have seen could be web-based, but were not, because they needed
access to various desktop APIs. I'll focus on three use cases here.

Authentication, Authorization, Audit

Web-browsers give no direct access to authorization, authentication and audit
APIs provided by operating systems. Windows workstations are usually joined to
an Active Directory domain. Permissions are managed by group membership within
the domain. Hundreds, if not thousands, of groups and policies are serving
usual enterprise. Restricted logon hours, whitelisted logon workstations,
centralized collection of audit log. Every desktop application may call a few
simple APIs to check if current user has specific privilege, is a member of
some specific group, just lists all current user groups, or writes an
important message to the event log. But good luck integrating this with your
new fancy web-based SaaS. No single sign-on for you, no event log. If
infrastructure is hybrid and the cloud part is Azure, you may have some luck
with SAML and Azure Active Directory, but if not, you most likely will be
asked to install on-premises version or leave immediately.

Printing and imaging

Web-browsers provide no usable printing APIs. Printing is important, whether
it is cheque, report or handout. Most websites just give up on printing and
export PDFs. This experience is terrible, starting with color support and
ending with A4/Letter confusion. If printing is an essential part of your
application’s workflow, like for a cash desk, web technologies are simply
unusable. Google Cloud Print is discontinued, so the situation will become
even worse. Scanning with preview? I don't even know where to start. It's
simply impossible.

Industrial devices

There are a lot of industrial hardware devices. None of them can be accessed
from the browser, if not explicitly supported, like FIDO tokens. Most can be
accessed via text-based protocols over serial ports. They are begging to be
wrapped into web-sockets.

Why is it so bad?

There are two answers I know: First answer is “other priorities”. Web
technologies are mostly for landing pages, not for business applications, so a
new CSS selector is more welcome than industrial devices. Second answer is
“security”. It is hard to introduce new features without introducing new
attack vectors.

The Proposed Solution

Create a universal windows service application which will provide a highly
secure, easy to use REST interface. Allow JavaScript applications to fully
integrate into desktop environments. Security is paramount. Permissions, which
website has access to what APIs, should be opt-in only, clear, managed by
Administrators only and optionally by global Active Directory policies.
Everything is double checked, secured, isolated and sandboxed if possible.

~~~
solnyshok
this has a terraforming potential for enterprise software, if inplemented. I
wish you luck.

------
MertsA
I've been hiking in the government reservation around my town. I live near
Eglin AFB which has almost half a million acres of land and about a quarter of
a million acres are open to the public with a permit. There's easily over a
thousand miles of trails going through the woods and the vast majority of them
aren't on any official maps. I'm cobbling together a u-blox EVK-7P GPS
receiver with a USB-C hub and battery bank that supports USB-PD passthrough to
a phone hooked up to the hub to log the raw GPS observations from the u-blox
receiver as well as log the sensor data from the accelerometer, gyro, and
magnetometers in the phone. After a hike the idea is to post process those
observations using a nearby Florida Department of Transportation reference
station as a base station in order to get accurate positioning after the fact.
(should be on the order of centimeters) The u-blox receiver also supports
measuring the doppler shift to each satellite as well which should give me not
only position but direct velocity measurements as well. Combined with the
accelerometers and gyros in the phone I should be able to use Google Pose
Optimizer (If anyone knows of a more up to date sensor fusion library please
reach out to me) to combine the results into a fine grained and highly
accurate track of each trail and publish some of the trails online as KML or
GPX. The part that's pretty up in the air is taking the raw track and
combining points of interest with the track and combining overlapping paths
where I doubled back on a trail. My basic plan is first take all of the raw
positions and times and construct a continuous non-branching path that
accurately shows the actual path I took and then iterate through it from start
to finish constructing a new path and check to see if the point I'm sampling
from the raw path is already nearby an existing point on the new path and if
so, skip it and start a new branch when the path diverges.

The other side project keeping me busy has been setting up my desktop as a
multiseat computer both at my desk and on the living room TV for my son to
play some emulators, Minecraft, PBS Kids games, etc. As luck would have it,
the length between the back of my PC and the HDMI input on my TV through the
cable management arm, wall, closet, baseboards is juuust short enough that a
25ft regular passive HDMI cable will reach. I've got a Monoprice two port
active USB extender hooked up as well going to a webcam mounted on top of the
TV and a Bluetooth dongle that's mounted just barely peeking out from below.
For a controller I picked up a bluetooth Xbox One controller and I'm using
xpadneo as the driver for it on Arch Linux. That plus a Bluetooth keyboard and
mouse are the only HIDs out in the livingroom and the keyboard and controller
are rechargeable. It's better than any console and wound up being cheaper as
well and it's expandable for e.g. one of our latest favorites of playing Hans
Zimmer's "No Time For Caution" while playing SpaceX's ISS docking simulator
with the goal of docking before the song ends.

That last side project has also expanded into some Minecraft modding working
on porting an old mod that adds Joypad support to the PC version to more
modern versions of Minecraft. Right now he's still pretty unfamiliar with
using a keyboard and mouse so controller support is a must which really limits
the mods available because that basically pins me to Minecraft 1.12.

------
mvkel
Origami.

------
npsimons
I have been all over the place, never able to focus much. I'm keeping very
busy, perhaps to ignore the insanity. It's been awesome working from home,
I've missed it so much! Being here where I don't have IT rules that are
cumbersome at best, I can easily just install a software package to try it
out. I've been a bit stultified by the job for many years now, and am only
just catching up on learning new tools, mostly by doing a crash course in
setting them up and using them. To date, I've

\- Setup my own personal webconferencing server
([https://bigbluebutton.org/](https://bigbluebutton.org/)). I did this on
Digital Ocean, which I'd never done before, but I couldn't provide the
necessary bandwidth or hardware at home. It's really opened my eyes to having
someone else host the infrastructure, but I still get the sysadmin control I
crave, plus it's cheap and just so fast and easy to spin up new machines.

\- I setup a phone number with SignalWire to hook it up to the webconference
server as a dial in. That turned out difficult, so I quickly turned it around
when it came up in my mountain rescue group that we had a need for a more
customized replacement for GroupMe. I now have started working on an
interactive system to manage callouts to missions.

\- I went to setup a Gitlab server as a support tool for developing the
aforementioned project (and other future projects), but it turned out to be
quite resource intensive, so I learned to spawn it in Docker on my main
development machine at home, along with a runner to do continuous integration.

\- I finally got around to replacing my internal dhcp/dns/time/print/file
server with something that uses an eighth of the power, produces much less
heat, and is very quiet. It's so much nicer to have a quieter office.

\- I've been working on updating my old library of code templates/snippets,
including adding new programming languages. This project I also use to test
out the Gitlab instance as my goal with the templates is to have things that
are self-contained, but run a number of unit tests.

\- I finally installed my smart thermostat, a HestiaPi
([https://hestiapi.com/](https://hestiapi.com/)).

\- I'm looking into RFID/NFC for a small project with my brother. He and I are
also discussing a project using UE4. Hopefully I can find a way to cheaply
host the Gitlab instance, or maybe I'll just end up paying for an account with
them or Github, which I've also been learning how to do CI with and comparing
with Gitlab.

\- Since I'm also a member of a big band, I've been getting into home audio
recording and mixing, using Ardour and Audacity (for click tracks). I'm hoping
to get enough musicians on board so that we can make our own version of the
Reddit Symphony Orchestra.

\- So many other things! [https://disaster.radio/](https://disaster.radio/),
SDR, putting more holds on the climbing wall, trying new recipes, etc.

I've been keeping so busy I forget to eat (down about five pounds) and have
been skipping exercise, but it's just so fun! I do wish I could muster the
focus to work on something big, something worthy.

------
jtth
To relax.

------
o0void0o
I

------
pibefision
Survive.

------
cientifico
www.delegatescreen.com

------
crankysiren
homeschooling my kids

------
nnp7000
aithisweek.net/

------
jaymu53
covid-news.io

------
tiger_rocky93
sd

------
hariharasudhan
Have made a site out of links collected from this page. Check it out
[https://born-out-of-covid.f22labs.com/](https://born-out-of-
covid.f22labs.com/)

Like the idea of monthly thread, let me see if i can add it on the site.

~~~
dang
Please don't pump links into threads like this. It's overly aggressive, and it
damages conversation. I've explained more at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23195282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23195282).

One reason we have to be careful about not allowing it is that we let some
people do it, it will lead to a flood of promotional comments, which would
definitely not make this place better.

I've detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23192337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23192337).

------
McTossOut
Back in school I remember my most effective drive to learning was my desire to
develop video games. It reinforced physics, vector math, and systems design.

I've been working slowly towards a nebulous design I have for a quantum puzzle
game, that maybe I can help myself and others develop the intuition needed in
this budding field.

Nothing to show for it, but it's a long road I'm a few steps down, and I'm
enjoying the scenery.

------
dilandau
I am learning to spin a pen around my thumb. I am getting there. The spins are
starting to be pretty aesthetic.

------
reroute1
Analyzing dota2 match history and what heroes work in combination a la
dotaplus

------
temporama1
Porn.

------
hariharasudhan
Another side project born out of this post. I've listed all possible links
from this post across pages and listed down here. [https://born-out-of-
covid.f22labs.com/](https://born-out-of-covid.f22labs.com/)

let me know if i missed anyone out.

